# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Wienerwald DH Freeridestrecke Zerstörung

## ski-grexi

Hallo,
hab mich hier angemeldet, um meinem Ärger freien Lauf zu lassen!
Da haben ein paar Jungs in der Nähe Krapfenwaldl (auch Krapfenwaldbad- Döbling, Grinzing ) einige wirklich nette Kicker etc. in einen völlig verwarlosten Wienerwaldabschnitt,der nur mehr aus morschem Holz besteht, das verrottet und keinstenfalls irgendwie genutzt wird, aus Erde und eben diesem morschen zusammengetragenen Holz gezimmert (kann keinen Menschen stören-ehrlich!!!- haben eigentlich aufgeräumt  und das verzweigte Wegerlnetz begehbar gemacht).Es wurden keine Nägel oder ähnliches benutzt, die Höhe dieser völlig harmlosen Gebilde betrug sich auf max 80 cm- und durch die Aufräumarbeiten der Erbauer wurden wiegesagt die Wegerl einigermaßen wieder freigeräumt.
Ich habe mich bei Entdeckung dieser gefreut wie ein Nackerter, da ich lange Jahre in Tirol gelebt hab und verwöhnt war, und habe die paar Hupfer in meine morgendliche,fast tägliche Runde eingebaut.Der Tag war gerettet-Ipod,Morgensonne,ein bißchen Einsamkeit,frische Luft- und dann noch dies bißchen Freeride vor der Haustür quasi.Hab dann irgendwann einen meiner Brüder, der Förster und !!! kein Radler!!! ist,darauf hingewiesen und ihm das ganze gezeigt- der hat geschmunzelt, betont daß das aber schon wild ausschaut wenn man da drüberfliegt und gemeint:" ...das is schon seeehr lässig, kann hier echt kein Schwein stören,super für die Stadtkinder da, wennst bedenkst, die anderen sind bestenfalls in Sporthallen, oder am Gürtel im Fußballkäfig zwischen den Blechlawinen und müssen sich dort mehr drauf konzentrieren das notwendige Schutzgeld zum Spielen mitzubringen.Da lernens spielerisch die Sonnenstrahlen, den Regen,das Holz, die Viecher usw kennen und sind fit auch noch dabei- kosten den Staat weniger, weil ein brochener Haxn kostet nunmal weniger als eine Frühpension mit 40 und dazugehöriger Kuraufenthalte, Rehabs und ewiger Behandlungen wegen Herzverfettung-von täglichen teuersten Medikamenten ganz abgesehen!! "
Kurz und gut- heute um 7 in der Früh vor der Arbeit bin ich wieder dort-ein Traumstart in den Tag,meine Freundin hat mich sogar am Cobenzl abgesetzt!-so hab ich noch den Hermannskogel mit in meine Runde einbauen können-doch der Bagger war schneller, hat alles niedergemetzelt-wirklich alles incl. einiger rundherumstehender Bäume- alles wieder unpassierbar gemacht- und ein großes Stück Lebensqualität geraubt-ohne daß irgendwer was davon hat!
Wer das Wäldchen kennt, von dem ich schreibe sollte sich das anschauen- das wars dort wohl!- 10000 Radler können innerhalb von Jahrzehnten nicht so einen Schaden anrichten, wie 1 Bagger in vermutlich 1 Stunde!!!
Soviel ich weiß, gehört das Gebiet den Bundesforsten, welcher feine Herr gibt so einen Scha. in Auftrag!?-kann man da irgendeinem neidigen Forst-Bürohengsten das Handwerk legen?-Bitte um Infos!
Wart ihr schon einmal um 7 in der Früh auf der Cobenzlwiese und habts auf Wien runter und bis zur Rax und Schneeberg geschaut- das ist so unglaublich erhebend.Da kommt man sich vor wie auf der Northshore in Vancouver -der Hitze der Betonwände Wiens kurzfristig entflohen und der Kopf frei für Nettes und Schönes-echt man hat dann die Kraft seinen Mitmenschen bei der Arbeit oder auf der Strasse oder sonstwo ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zu zaubern.
Heute kann ich das  nicht, eher fahr ich meinen Mitmenschen mim A. ins Gsicht und rotier ein Weilchen!!
Bitte um Anteilnahme!

----------


## Mathi-rider

Tust ma leid.... Bau halt neue irgendwo in der nähe!...
lg mathi

----------


## Mathi-rider

wir haben auch bei uns in der nähe eine Norce shore gebaut, wurde hald auch entdeckt, aber steht bis heute immer noch. Na ja... vielleicht sind sie bei uns im Wienerwald (ca.20 km von Wien entfernt) etwas tolleranter....
lg mathi

----------


## ski-grexi

Ja, werd ich wohl machen müssen, allerdings reicht die Zeit kaum dafür und ich weiß nicht wo und vor allem wie- denn die waren wirklich super gemacht-Hut ab!
Hoffe, daß einige Könner wieder etwas zimmern- denn sowas kann ich nicht annähernd so schön .Anderswo begegnet man auch immer wieder Spaziergängern-auch manchmal ein Problem- sehen nicht alle gern-dort war wirklich ein Stückchen brachliegender Wald harmlosest genutzt-ewig schad.
Wenn jemand ein bißchen was kennt da in Grinzing-Gegend--bitte um Infos-leide fürchterlich!!
Danke! :Cry:

----------


## Mathi-rider

Ich bin öffters in der nähe von Grinzig (wegen der Schule), aber ich kenn wirklich niemanden, der dort etwas gebaut hat, wenn ich das nächste mal dort bin schau ich mal was sich dort zimmern läst. :Smile:   :Smile:  kann aber noch etwas dauern, da ich gerade mit anderen Trail bauarbeiten beschäfftigt bin.
lg mathi

----------


## ski-grexi

das ist ja verheißungsvoll- wenn du das machst, gib mir den Ort in etwa bekannt (private message), damit ich vielleicht auch mein Schäuflein beitragen kann (und jeder, der Interesse hat)-mach das dann zwar irgendwann in der Früh allein vor der Arbeit, aber mit der nötigen Motivation schafft man da auch was!. Sollte dann allerdings gleich ordentlich und möglichst in unwegsamem Gelände sein, damit die mit dem Bagger nicht gleich herankommen- und mim Fichtenmoped und der Schaufel!?-die Mühe machen sie sich vermutlich nicht so schnell-hoffentlich!

----------


## akira

> Tust ma leid.... Bau halt neue irgendwo in der nähe!...
> lg mathi


--> sehr nett... 

das muss schon ne ziemliche Arbeit gewesen sein... weiß zwar nicht genau wieviel sprünge des warn - aber so fast 10 vielleicht? Auf jeden Fall hat des einer allein übern Winter aufgebaut... na der wird sich gscheit ärgern...

falls des wirklich stimmt mit dem bagger ist das scho a ziemliche frechheit... vielleicht kann man da ja noch was heraus finden wer das warum gemacht hat... aber viel ändern wird des auch nicht - außer man schaffts die stadt wien bzw. die bundesforste davon zu überzeugen das ganze wieder aufbauen zu dürfen - vielleicht mit nem "benützung auf eigene gefahr" schild - weil die haftung im falle eines unfalls und blödsinniger klage usw. mir der einzige Grund sein könnte warum's des platt gemacht haben...

werd vielleicht mal vorbei schaun und ne schwarze fahne hin hängen als zeichen meiner trauer - oder gleich ein kreuz - hier ruht der jumppark grinzing  :Smile:

----------


## Das_Viech

kenne das dort, werd heut gleich mal raufschauen... (wenns wirklich das is, dann is natürluich scheisse)

----------


## Zap

Finds wunderlich, dass der Trail anscheinend seit Winter bis jetzt durchgehalten hat.
Abgelegenes Waldstück für eine neue Strecke ist eine gute Idee.
Besonders in diesem Bereich des Kahlenberges ist der Wald immer aufgeräumt und sehr einblickbar, sodass man jeden breiteren Weg von der Weiten sieht.

----------


## Mr.V

Hab zwar nicht so die Erfahrung im Bau von Kickern und ähnlichem, und wohne auch etwas weiter vom Kahlenberg entfernt, war aber schon mal dort radln und ich fands super.

Also falls rohe Muskelkraft benötigt würde ich euch gern helfen. Meldets euch einfach  :Smile:

----------


## Mathi-rider

> ...ohne daß irgendwer was davon hat!


 1. Woher weißt du das da kein haus (oder ähnliches gebaut wird)?
 2. Kosten Baggerfahrer Stunden ja auch Geld, also wird das keiner nur aus gehässigkeit gemacht haben, oder lieg ich mit  der antnahme falsch?
 3. kann sein das das in dem Fall nicht zutrifft, aber um in Wien einen Baum um zuschnneiden, muss man Geld zahlen, also wurden diese nicht ohne Grund gefällt, oder?
Trotzdem mein Beileid!
lg mathi

----------


## Chicken

Vielleicht sollten wir uns zamtun und ein bissl was schaufeln restaurieren, sonstwas.

Wenn also irgendjemand Ambitionen in diese Richtung hat würde ich mich über eine PM sehr freuen. Ich merk leider immer mehr wie mir eine halbwegs nette Fr Strecke in der Nähe fehlt. Semmering is toll aber leider hab ich immer weniger Zeit mal nen ganzen Tag fahren zu gehen.  :Frown: 
Vielleicht könnten wir ja Interessierte hier sammeln und uns dann privat über weiteres verständigen oder so keine Ahnung - nur mal ne Idee.

----------


## Das_Viech

also, war gerade oben:

hälfte steht noch, alson kanns leicht sein, dass da einfach nur wem fad war

aber die verwüstung die man sieht is einfach nur  :EEK!:

----------


## ski-grexi

[QUOTE=Mathi-rider]1. Woher weißt du das da kein haus (oder ähnliches gebaut wird)? 
Dort wird kein Haus gebaut- kann dir nicht sagen warum, aber dafür leg ich die Hand meiner Freundin ins Feuer!!

----------


## hawaiiron77

Bin oft am Kahlenberg unterwegs aber das Stückerl kenn ich leider nicht.

Ist wirklich schade wenn einem was weggenommen wird was eh rar in der gegend ist und nicht stört.

Bin oft zwischen Sulzwiese und Am Himmel unterwegs gibts paar nette Trails aber keine Kicker wirklichen Kicker leider aber die wären schnell weg sicher.

Aber wäre auch bereit mit Schweiss und Schaufel bissal was nettes oben zu Bauen.

----------


## ski-grexi

Klingt nach meinem Problem- kann nicht dauernd auf den Schneeberg oder ins Gesäuse oder Semmering hirschen- so eine schöne Runde vor der Haustür- die fehlt mir!
Und eigentlich wären die Voraussetzungen da mit dem Kahlenberg und Umgebung- eigentlich super- nur müsste man das wahrscheinlich wirklich ein bisl geschickt angehen.
Bin jetzt ein Monat aus beruflichen Gründen nicht in Wien, aber dann sollten  wir was angehen. Es gibt anscheinend eh genügend Leut, die für das gleiche zu haben wären- also Treffpunkt ausmachen- Säge und Spaten- und los gehts.Da in der Kahlenberggegend gäbs schon einen Haufen an bebaubaren Wegerln und man könnt da auch ein bißchen versteckt arbeiten- da müsste man was hinkriegen!

----------


## hawaiiron77

Das ist eine feine Idee bin auf alle fälle dabei

----------


## ski-grexi

Treff ein paar Leut, die Erfahrung mit Trailbauen haben,die haben auch schon offizielle Strecken gebaut (Nordpark Innsbruck,..).Mit denen fahr ich im nächsten Monat auch das ein oder andere mal in die Berge-hol mir da einmal Ätzes!
Das wird ja noch spannend!
Freu mich

----------


## Chicken

Na bitte 3 Leut hätt ma ja, bissl mehr wär net schlecht.
Ich hab leider 0 Plan was Locations beim Kahlenberg angeht aber zwei kräftige Hände und einen Klappspaten.  :Big Grin:  Falls das konkreter wird könnt ich vielleicht auch ein bissl Holz organisieren.

----------


## Das_Viech

hätten noch 6 hände (oder gar 8) und werkzeug...

location bitte nur wo man was wirklich langes hinbauen kann... awa das wird ja erst in einem monat sein

----------


## Chicken

> hätten noch 6 hände (oder gar 8) und werkzeug...

 Sklavenhändler?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr.V

Nein, Mutant xD

Bin, wie schon gesagt, auch dabei. Einfach melden  :Wink:

----------


## Zap

Absolute Anteilnahme!
Wirklich schade!

Ich habs mir heute angeschaut.  :Cry: 
Da hat sich jemand sehr große Mühe gemacht mit dem Traktor quer (sic!) durch den Wald zu fahren, um jeden einzelnen Jump in den Graben zu schieben. Unpackpar. Der Wald schaut sicher schlechter aus, als vorher.




> Vielleicht sollten wir uns zamtun und ein bissl was schaufeln restaurieren, sonstwas.
> 
> Wenn also irgendjemand Ambitionen in diese Richtung hat würde ich mich über eine PM sehr freuen. Ich merk leider immer mehr wie mir eine halbwegs nette Fr Strecke in der Nähe fehlt. Semmering is toll aber leider hab ich immer weniger Zeit mal nen ganzen Tag fahren zu gehen. 
> Vielleicht könnten wir ja Interessierte hier sammeln und uns dann privat über weiteres verständigen oder so keine Ahnung - nur mal ne Idee.


Gute Idee. Aufbauen ist wohl einfacher, als etwas Neues bauen. Allerdings wird der böse Traktor wiederkommen.





> also, war gerade oben:
> hälfte steht noch, alson kanns leicht sein, dass da einfach nur wem fad war
> aber die verwüstung die man sieht is einfach nur


Die Hälfte steht noch???
Ich hab genau zwei Jumps gezählt, die er anscheinend übersehen hat. Alles andere sind Holzhaufen: Kann auch sein, dass der Traktor-rowdy heute wieder unterwegs war?  :Weep: 




> 1. Woher weißt du das da kein haus (oder ähnliches gebaut wird)?
>  2. Kosten Baggerfahrer Stunden ja auch Geld, also wird das keiner nur aus gehässigkeit gemacht haben, oder lieg ich mit  der antnahme falsch?
>  3. kann sein das das in dem Fall nicht zutrifft, aber um in Wien einen Baum um zuschnneiden, muss man Geld zahlen, also wurden diese nicht ohne Grund gefällt, oder?


Wer sich dort ein Haus bauen will, dem muss schon viel Geld geboten werden.
Mutwilligkeit war hier am Werk, keine Absicht Platz für Neues zu schaffen.

Es war mit ziemlicher Sicheheit ein Traktor, da in der unmittelbaren Umgebung jedes Waldfreie Stück ein Weingarten ist und somit ein Bauer-mit-Traktor nicht weit. Wie auch immer, kaputt ist kaputt.
Aus Gehässigkeit oder nicht, ich denke der Grundbesitzer (evtl der Bauer des angrenzenden Weinfeldes) will keine Verantwortung für etwaige Unfälle in seinem Wald übernehmen müssen und ist vielleicht deswegen mit seinem (Lamborghini?)-traktor durchs Gemüse gepflügt.

----------


## ski-grexi

..da oben ist auch immer ein Bundesheerspaten versteckt gewesen- unter ein bißchen morschem Holz- vielleicht hat er den übersehen- der war schon mal ganz in Ordnung und praktisch- weil zusammenklappbar und klein und massiv!
Habts ihr den wiederentdeckt?- sollte man da oben lassen und für jedermann zugänglich- aber nat. schön getarnt- wer ihn zuerst findet-sagen wo er ihn dann deponiert, damit der nächste ihn dann auch findet!Aber vermutlich ist der auch ein Opfer der viel größeren Bagger-(Traktor-)schaufel worn.Ich hab auf jeden Fall noch einen alten irgendwo, der demnächst da rauf kommt- ich geb dann auch laut, wo der ist!

----------


## Chicken

Wollts ihr an der Stelle neu starten oder gibts irgendwelche Alternativen?

----------


## ski-grexi

Also ich würde am liebsten möglichst weit oben beginnen, wüsste ca. wo,dafür möglichst weit in die Stadt rein und  nicht so dicht aneinander die ganzen Hupfer.Dann ist es eher schwer alles niederzureissen und wenn ein,zwei Sachen zerstört sind, lassen die sich wieder aufbauen und der Rest ist noch befahrbar!- vielleicht sogar eine zweite Variante- aber das ist Zukunftsmusik.Kanns leider nicht gut beschreiben, aber der (ein) Start dann ca oberhalb der Kreuzeiche- glaub ich, kenn die Namen aber noch nicht so - werd mich schlau machen!
Was meint ihr?

----------


## Chicken

Bei der Kreuzeichenwiese bin ich früher mitm Enduro gefahren aber bis auf einen Minikicker is mir da in der Gegend nie was aufgefallen.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine möglichst aussagekräftige Beschreibung schicken?

----------


## hawaiiron77

War heute Vormittag oben um mir eine Bild von dem Übel zu machen.

5-6 kleinen  Kicker, sowie ein großer  sind noch da weil die auch gut verbaut sind zw. Bäumen und so wo die Planierwalze nicht hin kann, und an Anlieger hab ich auch noch gesehen. 
Wo anscheinend die großen Doubles waren ist alles weg (war das erste Mal heute dort).

Ein anderer Biker kam auch Vorbei  der war auch voll angepisst.

Der Platz dort ist ideal weil er sehr Hügelig ist.
Aber Respekt habe zwar nur den Rest gesehen leider was noch übrig ist aber voll geil. 

Paar Ideen hätte ich auch für an großen Anlieger bei an Baum der in an großen Krater steht aber eventuell war das eh mal einer.

Das mit der Schaufel ist ne spitzen Idee dann kann man das gut in Schuss halten wenn jeder ab und zu ein wenig was macht geht das schon.

Von weiter oben was machen ist sicher super aber stört bissal die Höhenstrasse dazwischen oder nicht .?!

Wichtig wär meiner Meinung nach wenn’s irgendwie möglich ist das ganz wirklich na bei oder zwischen Bäumen aufzubauen damit es nicht so leicht zum Opfer der planierwalze wird.

----------


## ski-grexi

Schad oder!?
Die Höhenstrasse ist nicht wirklich ein Hinderniss, weils eine Unterführung knapp oberhalb des Wäldchens z.B gibt.
Das mit dem "nah an die Bäume bauen" klingt sinnvoll.
Ja das Gelände dort ist super, aber man findet sicher noch andere gute Stellen.Wenn man durch die Unterführun raufgeht, dann grad bis zu der großen Wiese, führt rechts steil rauf ein kleiner Steig- und den immer entlang nach oben-kriegt man schon eine Länge zusammen, die sich auszahlt.

----------


## hawaiiron77

Aha das hört sich ja gut an so wie du das beschreibst, übrigens war ich heute Mittags wieder oben. Wenn man sich Rechts hält kann man 3 Sprunge machen über kleine Kicker. Der erste war ja noch ok, denn zweiten hab ich heute so Halbwegs wieder wie man scho schön sagt geshapt mit Holz und Fuß  :Wink:  dann gleich die Rechte Kurve das ganz Gebüsch und denn großen Baum der im Weg war bei Seite geschafft.  Und noch an kleinen Kicker über denn Holzsalat. Werde das nächste mal wieder bisschen was machen, und schauen  das ich an Spaten mitnehme.

----------


## ski-grexi

Super,Danke Hawaikarli!
Freu mich schon total, auch was in Angriff zu nehmen- aber ich bin wie gesagt erst in ca. 24 Tagen in Wien.
Wärest du, oder sonst jemand, bereit mir ein paar Bildln zu schießen und zu schicken!?
Hab mit einem erfahreneren Fuchs gesprochen, der in Innsbruck schon 2 offizielle Trails durchgeboxt hat, und der hat gemeint- wenn die eine Sauwirtschat veranstalten, ist es immer sinnvoll ein paar Beweise zu haben!
Das wär natürlich gut, bevor wir da wieder sauber machen!
Der Spaten, den ich angesprochen hab, müsste unter einem der kleineren Hupfer in einem Plastiketui zusammengeklappt liegen, oder ham die sich den auch eingnaht?-der war fast wie neu.
M.f.G

----------


## waterpistolriot

> Bei der Kreuzeichenwiese bin ich früher mitm Enduro gefahren aber bis auf einen Minikicker is mir da in der Gegend nie was aufgefallen.
> 
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine möglichst aussagekräftige Beschreibung schicken?



ich habe zwar keine ahnung, wo genau die i mersten post gemeinte strecke liegt, aber ich glaub die kreuzeichenwiese hat damit nicht viel zu tun. bitte um aufklärung! (ggf. per pm)  :Smile: 

ps: falls was gehen sollte, pack ich gern mit an.

----------


## ski-grexi

Kreuzeichenwiese find ich auch auf keiner Wienerwaldkarte, aber die Kreuzeiche hat insofern was damit zu tun, weil von dort ein steiler Weg nach oben geht und dann scharf nach rechts rauf ein Steig, von dessen höchstem Punkt aus man theoretisch auch beginnen könnte!

----------


## waterpistolriot

hm. somit geh ich davon aus, dass die kreuzeichenwiese mit der kreuzeiche selbst - bis auf den namen - nichts zu tun hat. die wiese ist nämlich gleich bei der jubiläumswarte, also im 16ten.

----------


## ski-grexi

Alles klar, die Kreuzeiche ist im 19ten und wird demnach nix mit der Wiesn zu tun haben.

----------


## Das_Viech

also, hätte vllt auch ein zwei spots für trails, und werd die tage mal raufschauen... vllt sieht man sich ja

----------


## hawaiiron77

Ja werde paar Fotos machen heute Abend. Wenn der Spaten oben ist wäre das fein muss ich schauen und gleich wieder was anpacken  :Wink:

----------


## hawaiiron77

Hier 4 Fotos zwei von denn kleinen Kickern die wieder soweit in Ordnung sind. Danach die Kurve die ich auch von Unkraut befreit habe. Und nur ein Foto von dem grossen Unheil. Das Nächste mal werde ich wieder paar machen. 

P.s.: Spaten habe ich nicht gefunden  :Frown:

----------


## ski-grexi

Super,da is ja eh wieder was, oder irre ich da- von dir?
Danke für die Buidln.Blöd mit dem Spaten- ich weiß nicht was die kosten- aber die gibts sicher im Amishop.Werd einmal schauen.

----------


## waterpistolriot

> Super,da is ja eh wieder was, oder irre ich da- von dir?
> Danke für die Buidln.Blöd mit dem Spaten- ich weiß nicht was die kosten- aber die gibts sicher im Amishop.Werd einmal schauen.


auf ebay ab 5 euro bundeswehr klappspaten. die frage, ob sich der versand rechnet. jedenfalls, kostets nicht die welt.

schickt mir jmd. eine pm wie man dort hinkommt? würds mir am wochenende gern ansehen.

----------


## ND4SPD

> Da haben ein paar Jungs in der Nähe Krapfenwaldl (auch Krapfenwaldbad- Döbling, Grinzing ) einige wirklich nette Kicker etc. in einen völlig verwarlosten Wienerwaldabschnitt,


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  Was?! ich habe den Spot erst im Sommer durch Zufall entdeckt und war begeistert, weils dort ja wirklich keine Sau stört.   :Cry:  

Naja, wird wohl einen "Anrainer" gestört haben ...  :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## 4x_racer

> (Lamborghini?)-traktor durchs Gemüse gepflügt.



ja lamborghini baute früher, bevor sie sportwagen bauten, traktoren, lustig oder ?



ein bauer der mit einem lamborghini in seinem feld fährt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## ski-grexi

Huii,bin heute die Downhillstrecke im Nordpark Innsbruck gefahren, auf welcher Anfang Oktober das Rennen is!
Geile Sache- muß ich schon sagen- würd ich allen sehr ans Herz legen- kann ja jeder mitfahren, der die ,ich glaub, 30 € zahlt.Von supertechnisch bis schnell-geiler Zielsprung-wow!Sowas am Kahlenberg :EEK!:  -na gut,nicht ganz so steil!!
Die schaffen das ja auch, warum nicht in Wien bei so einem extremen Einzugsgebiet!?
Gibts übrigens was neues?

----------


## fauve73

aber hallo! es ist schön, mitten in einer schlaflosen nacht auf ein thread wie diesen zu stoßen! da es mich aus beruflichen gründen wahrscheinlich bald nach wien verschlagen wird, freut es mich, von euphorischen bikern zu lesen, die sogar noch vor arbeitsbeginn (!!) hand an einen trail legen würden & die offensichtlich auch noch gute verbindungen nach tirol haben  :Smile:  mein größte sorge ist bzw. war es nämlich, in wien keine feine, vor der haustür liegende runde für mich und mein radl zu finden!! bin zwar noch blutige anfängerin („jungfernfahrt“ war heuer im mai am lanser köpfl), aber beim hügerl-aufschaufeln und basteln kann man mich allemal brauchen, denk ich  :Wink:  sende ein liebs grüßerl aus ibk!

----------


## waterpistolriot

> Gibts übrigens was neues?

 von meiner seite nicht :/
ich find momentan kaum zeit rauf zu fahren, nehms fürs kommende WE wieder in visier.  
hawaiiron evtl?

----------


## Zap

Ich war vorige Woche wieder dort. Neues gibts eigentlich nicht.

Einen Spaten hatte ich zwar mit, aber leider hat die Zeit nicht mehr gereicht, um großartig das Umgraben zu beginnen.
Kübel zum Erdtransport wären sehr nützlich, dann könnte man die Sprünge  zügig wiederaufbauen. Das Holz muss nicht mehr zusammengesucht, sondern einfach neu aufgestapelt werden, dann Erde auf den Absprung und schauen, dass der Holzhaufen kompakt ist, fertig.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: oben steht am Waldrand ein Hochstand. Also vielleicht ists eine gute Idee, nicht bis in die Nacht im Wald herumzuwerken.

----------


## ski-grexi

Ist mir auch aufgefallen der Hochstand- da hast du sicher recht.
Ich denke, man sollte sowieso zuvorkommend, lieb und nett sein- nicht unbedingt die Leut erschrecken- dann werden sich nämlich weniger beschweren und dementsprechend auch weniger gegen uns unternehmen.
Schau ma mal.

----------


## Schorsch629

Der fred hier is ja fast ein treffpunkt für wien-asylanten aus westösterreich, wen ich mir des so anschau, dann nimm ich mir vielleicht doch einmal mein altes hardtail aus salzburg mit in die großstadt. Bis jetzt war mir des fahrradfahrn in den wienerwald hügerln doch eher suspekt, aber des könnt sich ändern.............

----------


## fauve73

jau, dann pack beim nächsten heimatbesuch doch mal gleich dein radl ein  :Smile: 
der wienerwald is nicht zu unterschätzen, denk ich. ich bin heuer sogar beim rumgurken um den hamburg-nahen bruns„berg“, der es nur auf lächerliche 129 hm bringt, ins schwitzen geraten. das ständige auf und ab, der sandige grund, ... sind nicht zu unterschätzen und das überhebliche naserümpfen der tiroler art war rasch von meinem gesicht verschwunden  :Wink:  gibt's eigentlich einen westösterreicher-in-wien-thread hier? wär ja irgendwie nett, find ich ...

----------


## biff

Sorry fur mein deutsch....

ich habe diese schoner arbeit gesehen und war vollig shockiert... es war soooo schon und ziemlich extreme teilweise!

lieder ich habe nicht die chancen alle sprunge und drops zur probieren weil ich mit meinem djbike unterwegs war.  ich habe fruher dort kleinere sachen gebaut und wolte einem groserer table bauen so ich dj uben konnte und wahoo was feines steht.  apopo ich habe meinem shaufle dort versteckt und veloren aber wenn jemand es benutzt dass freut mich!

Ich finde es einen grossen shade das die sprunge zestort war (ich war in Neuseeland uber den sommer und hatte keinen cchance meinem fully dort zu verwenden). Ich verstehe die frust solche dinge machen wenn jemand so viel muhe gegeben hat!

lieder jetzt habe ich nicht viel zeit was zu bauen (bin vater geworden) aber wurde immer sachen verbessern und in stand halten wenn schon gebaut.  ich glaube dass in wien gibts mehr als genug leute das bauen und helfen konnen  so dass etwas gutes irgandwo in diese nahe entstehen kann.  Velleicht wirt jemand erfolg mit die bundesforster haben und ein stuck wald endecken fur langfristig benutzen.

Auf alle falle wurde ich die wenig freizeit dass ich habe schenken zum helfen.  wenn jemand einen unofficial verein/ gruppe von leute dass so was auch machen will in diese nahe schick mich einen pm.

ich hoffe ihr versteht mich!

mfg,
Gareth.

----------


## ski-grexi

Hey Gareth,
war ein sehr eigentümliches Deutsch-macht aber nix-versteht jeder hier :Wink:  
Deine Schaufel habe ich heute geholt-war immer noch versteckt unter etwas Gehölz; und sie wird gerade gereinigt und gefettet, da die Spinnen und Nacktschnecken sich in der Hülle eine nette Bleibe geschaffen haben!Ich war heute von 7.00 bis ca. 8.00 dort und habe einen ganz kleinen Kicker gebaut- zu mehr hats zeitlich nicht gereicht.
Es gibz noch ein paar so Hupfer-muß man ein bißchen suchen.
Die größeren Sachen kann man kaum allein bewegen, zu zweit gings aber schon.
Ich bin morgen um ca. 8.30 dort und schau was ich in einer Stunde noch weiterbringe.(das Wetter mit dem Regen ist ganz gut zum bauen!)
Dann bin ich schon wieder weg- zumindest bis Sonntag Abend.
Den Spaten verstecke ich morgen wieder dort  und schreib euch dann wo.
Nächstes mal werd ich dann ein bißchen weiter raufschauen.
Übrigens hab ich heute !!5!! Feuersalamander in unserem kleinen Wäldchen gesehen-wirklich alle auf jeweils einem Holzhaufen (ehemalige Hupfer)-dürften die Holzwerke als deren Burg ansehen-warum nicht??!!
Also passts bitte aufn Lurchi auf, solltet ihr auch einmal dort sein-super Viecher!
Seaß

----------


## ski-grexi

... sind nicht zu unterschätzen und das überhebliche naserümpfen der tiroler art war rasch von meinem gesicht verschwunden  :Wink:  gibt's eigentlich einen westösterreicher-in-wien-thread hier? wär ja irgendwie nett, find ich ...[/QUOTE]

nein-nur Russen hier!

----------


## ski-grexi

Gareth,
a Feuersalamander (nickname: Lurch) is a firesalamander, or spottet salamander! :Wink:

----------


## hawaiiron77

> Hey Gareth,
> war ein sehr eigentümliches Deutsch-macht aber nix-versteht jeder hier 
> Deine Schaufel habe ich heute geholt-war immer noch versteckt unter etwas Gehölz; und sie wird gerade gereinigt und gefettet, da die Spinnen und Nacktschnecken sich in der Hülle eine nette Bleibe geschaffen haben!Ich war heute von 7.00 bis ca. 8.00 dort und habe einen ganz kleinen Kicker gebaut- zu mehr hats zeitlich nicht gereicht.
> Es gibz noch ein paar so Hupfer-muß man ein bißchen suchen.
> Die größeren Sachen kann man kaum allein bewegen, zu zweit gings aber schon.
> Ich bin morgen um ca. 8.30 dort und schau was ich in einer Stunde noch weiterbringe.(das Wetter mit dem Regen ist ganz gut zum bauen!)
> Dann bin ich schon wieder weg- zumindest bis Sonntag Abend.
> Den Spaten verstecke ich morgen wieder dort  und schreib euch dann wo.
> Nächstes mal werd ich dann ein bißchen weiter raufschauen.
> ...


SUPER danke mal von meiner seite  :Thank You!:  

werde auch wieder bissal was machen wenn ich das nächste mal vorbei komm.
geht bei mir leider nur wochenends da zuviel hokn  :Confused:  . aber wir könnten uns wie schon mal beschrieben treffen und was machen. denn ZAP hab ich schon getroffen gehabt aber haben die schaufel nicht gefunden  :Confused:  .
ich hab noch bis 11.10.2008 da, dann bin ich 2 wochen auf seminar in krumpendorf. kennt das zufällig wär weiss nicht ob ich mein bike mitnehmen soll oder nicht.?!

wenns morgen nicht hoffnungslos schütten werd ich einen sprung vorbei schauen und schauen was ich machen kann.

----------


## ski-grexi

> SUPER danke mal von meiner seite  
> 
> werde auch wieder bissal was machen wenn ich das nächste mal vorbei komm.
> geht bei mir leider nur wochenends da zuviel hokn  . aber wir könnten uns wie schon mal beschrieben treffen und was machen. denn ZAP hab ich schon getroffen gehabt aber haben die schaufel nicht gefunden  .
> ich hab noch bis 11.10.2008 da, dann bin ich 2 wochen auf seminar in krumpendorf. kennt das zufällig wär weiss nicht ob ich mein bike mitnehmen soll oder nicht.?!
> 
> wenns morgen nicht hoffnungslos schütten werd ich einen sprung vorbei schauen und schauen was ich machen kann.


Die Schaufel liegt jetzt wie folgt: wenn man von oben kommt liegt ein Baum einmal quer über den Weg, der an dieser Stelle in eine Senke mündet.
Wenn man dem Baum nach links folgt, ist da gleich einmal ein ausgerissener Baumstumpf-da drunter!
- aber Vorsicht- der Spaten ist eher hinnich- er rastet nicht gscheit ein, eher nur zum Ausbessern einmal- arbeiten kannst mit dem nix!
Also besser selber was mitnehmen.
Hab nur ein paar Hölzln vor zwei Baumstümpfe weiter oben- wie früher berichtet- gestapelt und ein bißl Erde dazugepappt-für ein bißl Abwechslung beim dahinfahren- mehr ging leider nicht.
Krumpendorf- ist das nicht am See!?-weiß leider nix darüber.
Möcht irgendwo in den Wald obiagn und vieleicht einen kleinen Drop zumindest installieren!Suchen- messen- nach hause gehen- zuschneiden- einpacken-hifoan- montieren- probieren!-also zwischen 2 Bäumen eine kleine Leiter zum Anfahren und hühüpf !!
Aber davon das nächste mal !

----------


## biff

Hi,

Ich war auf die strecke letzte wochenende und habe gesehen wie wiel von die grosse sprunge kaputt sind!  Leider hatte ich keinen zeit was zu machen aber wurde gern was tun.  Ich habe einem PM and dir und Hawaiiron geschickt und wurde das nachtes mal ein bissl arbeit leisten.  

Ich war auf die hutteldorf skatepark und es hat spass gemacht aber ist fur mich nicht wie erde!  Wenn wass wieder steht auf diese strecke wurde ich freuen!

Ciao.

----------


## fullspeedahead

Scheiße, tut mir leid für den Herrn Erbauer.  :Frown:  
War nur im Mai 2x dort, aber ehrlichgesagt war das Ende damals schon absehbar...

Ich komm ja eher aus der Gegend Schießstätte (7 Hügel - Dirts, die ja auch zerstört wurden - https://www.downhill-board.com/39518...ht-mehr-2.html ).


*
Letztlich muss man sich auch die Frage stellen, warum die Spots zerstört wurden.
*
*Bei den 7 Hügeln* wars ja immer heikel - gekannt hat den Spot jeder, aber lange Zeit war er eben doch geduldet. Kann sein, dass der Spot genau deswegen nach etlichen Jahren zerstört wurde, weil vielleicht ein Herr zufällig erstmals vorbeigekommen ist, der in der Frage etwas zu sagen hat und es sich zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht hat, den MTBern das Leben schwer zu machen.


Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass der Spot einige Jahre vorm Abriss von einigen Locals so verändert wurde, dass man nicht mehr drübergehen konnte wie einst, sondern die Tables teilweise zu wilden, unschönen Doubles umgebaut wurden, dazu auch Löcher in die Erde gegraben wurden, die sich mit Wasser und teilweise auch Müll füllten. 

Jene Locals waren aber letztlich aber auch immer weniger gesehen und teilweise hat der Spot somit ungeplegt gewirkt. 

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Entwicklung dazu beigetragen hat, dass die Verantwortlichen irgendwann gesagt haben: der Bogen ist überspannt, das wird planiert.



*Beim Krapfenwaldl* wars gewissermaßen auch absehbar. Da solche Aktivitäten eben nicht legal sondern bestenfalls toleriert sind, sollte man mit Augenmaß vorgehen - und das hat der Erbauer in meinen Augen irgendwann verloren. Da waren locker 30 Hügel über die Fläche zerstreut. Die verwendeten Baumstämme waren nicht sorgsam auf gleiche Länge abgeschnitten und mit Erde bedeckt, sondern standen teilweise mehr Kreuz und Quer. Zudem kamen einige Hindernisse doch sehr plötzlich, aber ein sicheres Übergehen/-fahren war nicht möglich, da zwischen Absprung und Landung ein Graben wartete. 

Ich war wie gesagt nur 2x dort, das 2. Mal kam ein sehr freundlicher Fahrer vorbei und hat kurz mit dem Erbauer geredet. Der hat erzählt, dass einige Tage zuvor, ein XC Hawara von ihm dort gefahren ist (da bestand schon von Früher ein bekanntes schmales Wegerl als Abkürzung, das einigen Locals bekannt war). Jedenfalls ist er, naiv wie er war, auf einer Line irgendwo in der Mitte gefahren und hat zu spät gecheckt, dass auch auf dieser Line sich ein Sprung ihm in den Weg stellt (es war eben mehr ein unauffälliger Gap als ein Kicker der aus dem Boden ragt) und hat sich das Schlüsselbein gebrochen - hat sich jedoch extra von einem Freund mit dem Auto abholen und ins Spital führen lassen, da er wusste, dass es keine gute Idee wäre, dorthin die Rettung zu rufen und er scheinbar der Location noch immer positiv gesinnt war.

Und auch der Erbauer wusste eine Geschichte von gebrochenen Knochen dort.



Was ich damit sagen will - wenn ihr baut:
- möglichst abgeschieden, am besten irgendwo, wo momentan gar kein Weg besteht
- K.I.S.S. - keep it small and simple. Für mächtige Konstruktionen haben wir Bikeparks. In meinen Augen sollte sowas nur als Ergänzung zum Bikepark (und Dirtparks) dienen. Wenn man mit dem Gelände arbeitet ergeben sich manch Absprünge und Landungen auf ganz natürliche Weise ohne gewaltige Hügel.
- keine lebenden Bäume beschädigen (also auch keine Nägel reinschlagen)
- natürlich keinen Müll hinterlassen
- lieber nachshapen oder verbessern anstatt immer neue Sprünge hinzubaun; 5 feine Sprünge sind besser als 20 hatscherte
- von Hand bauen ist find ich Ehrensache (also kein Fichtenmoped)
- keine Wegbeschreibung veröffentlichen, nur per pm, etc.
- Freundlichkeit spart oft auch einiges an Stress

Aber wissts ihr wohl eh alles. So könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass man den Verantwortlichen die entscheidenden Argumente nimmt.

Ich kenn mich leider beim Kahlenberg nicht aus, bin aus dem Süd-Westen von Wien. Aber hie und da komm ich schon auch in die Kahlenberg-Gegend und würd mich dann gerne anschließen.

----------


## ski-grexi

> Scheiße, tut mir leid für den Herrn Erbauer.  
> War nur im Mai 2x dort, aber ehrlichgesagt war das Ende damals schon absehbar...
> 
> Ich komm ja eher aus der Gegend Schießstätte (7 Hügel - Dirts, die ja auch zerstört wurden - https://www.downhill-board.com/39518...ht-mehr-2.html ).
> 
> 
> *
> Letztlich muss man sich auch die Frage stellen, warum die Spots zerstört wurden.
> *
> ...



Also ich stimme dir zu, aber daß die paar Hupfer da beim Krapfenwaldl für Fußgänger und "Normal"-Radlfahrer ein unüberwindbares Hindernis darstellten wage ich zu bezweifeln.Ich hab mir ja schon vor dem Abriß Gedanken gemacht und habe bemerkt, daß um alle künstlich gebauten Teuler eine Umgehung vorhanden war.Ich bin deiner Meinung, daß man mit zuvorkommender Freundlichkeit, Rücksicht gegenüber anderen Waldbenutzern 
am besten fährt- und am besten alles versteckt.
Jedoch dort gehen vermutlich 3 Fußgänger die Woche und ein Radlfahrer hat sich sicherlich über die Abwechslung gefreut.
Das ein oder andere größere Gebilde wär schon recht nett, oder lieg ich da falsch!?

----------


## fullspeedahead

auf jeden Fall - nicht falsch verstehen! Ich hab ja den Beitrag unter dem Motto "

Letztlich muss man sich auch die Frage stellen, warum die Spots zerstört wurden."

geschrieben.


Für mich als Biker waren da ur feine Sprünge dabei, die Hackn, die sich der Herr da angetan hat, war beeindruckend und es war absolut NICHT NOTWENDIG die Sprünge zu planieren. 

Zudem kann den Verantwortlichen ja eigentlich nichts besseres passieren als dass sich die Biker in einem überschaubaren Gebiet konzentrieren und somit von den Wanderwegen fernbleiben. Weil sein Hobby aufgeben nur weil die Sprünge zerstört werden, wird wohl ohnehin keiner von uns.



Umgekehrt bin ich halt der Meinung, dass man den Abriss vielleicht doch hätte verhindern können, wenn man nicht gar so wild "expandiert" wäre, sondern in einem Teilbereich einfach seine unauffällige Dual-Line (oder 2) und dazu noch einen großen Gap, wo es sich nett ergibt und noch 3 weitere Sprünge hinstellt.  Wenn man die passend ins Gelände baut sind die meisten Haufn nicht einmal einen Meter hoch und das ganze kann trotzdem Spaß machen - zumindest glaub ich das. 


Vielleicht wollte man dem ein Ende setzen, weils zu groß war, vielleicht, weil sich jemand bekanntermaßen verletzt hat oder vielleicht waren die Motive auch vollkommen irrational. 
In letzterem Fall zahlt sichs auf keinen Fall aus, dort noch herumzupuddeln, im anderen Fall wärs vielleicht doch einen Versuch wert. Das Gelände selbst find ich nämlich ziemlich optimal. Mäßiges Gefälle, sehr viele interessante Wellen, kaum Bodenbewuchs, der irgendwie nervt. 

Ich werd auch mal einen Blick hinwerfen müssen....aber anscheinend gäbe es ja genug Leute, die an einer Location dort interessiert wären.  :Smile:

----------


## kitingfreak

hallo leute!
ich bin über ein anderes forum auf den thread aufmerksam gemacht worden! zufällig bin ich nähmlich vor 3 tagen über den spot gestolpert, heut bin ich wieder dort gewesn und hab mal gleich angefangen was zu tun! zwar nicht viel aber ich habe mal die anfahrt zum letzten überlebenden dirt, der in der kurve, etwas geglättet und befahrbarer gemacht! ich hätte auch großes interesse daran, den spot wieder ordendlich aufzubauen!! ist jemand in den nächsten tagen dort? hab erst in nem monat heer und bis dahin nix zu tun!^^ ich kann auch gern ne schaufel mitnehmen! wir könnten ja mal am we wenn mehr leute zeit haben, ein wiederaufbauanfangtreffen oder so machen!?
meldets euch einfach wenn jemand lust hat bisl dreck zu schaufeln!
lg kitingfreak

----------


## ski-grexi

Super, das wird ja anscheinend wirklich- würd mich seeeeeehr freuen!
Bin jetzt wieder einmal 3 Wochen weg, mach aber dann wieder was. Aufpassen sollten wir vielleicht wirklich, daß wir nicht zu viel an einer Stelle verbauen, sondern eher weiter raufwandern und so eine Runde schaffen, die immer wieder vereinzelt irgendwas bietet- dann wird sich vermutlich niemand dran stoßen.
Hab auch unlängst Wild-Futterstellen erspäht- die muß man natürlich weiträumig umgehen, denn dort wird sich der Forstmann nicht drüber freuen- is eigentlich klar-also eher andere Seite des Weges für etwaige Gebilde wählen.War übrigens am Woende in Leogang. :Bow:

----------


## hawaiiron77

Ich war am Wochenende am Semmering und dann das erste mal in Wagrain  :Rock: . Wagrain einfach genial.

Ich stimme Fullspeedahead vollkommen zu.

Der Erbauer hat Super Arbeit geleistet aber die Dinger waren dann doch zu mächtig um sich als Förster keine gedanken darüber zu machen müssen.

Ich würde auch vorschlagen Sprünge zu erbauen die man auch mit niedriger Geschwindigkeit überfahren kann und paar kleine Kicker.

Wenn es nicht so ersichtlich ist und trotzdem massiv ist es sicher mehr Arbeit aber wird sich auch länger halten. Werde die Woche auch wieder mal vorbeischauen und schauen was ich machen kann muss mir nur einen Sparten checken.

Ein Drop wäre auch ein Hit vielleicht hat ja einer eine Idee  :Wink:

----------


## kitingfreak

das wird ja immer geiler! ich bin morgen auf jeden fall dort, kommt noch jemand vorbei? ja n drop wäre super, hab schon bisl erfahrung damit:
http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/23/1602147/Foto0282%202.jpg
mal sehn vl fällt mir ja was ein, zu auffällig sollte es ja nicht sein aba sollte schon rocken!! :Big Grin:  
falls morgen jemand kommt, vl machen wir ne zeit aus?!
lg kitingfreak

----------


## kitingfreak

sry doppelpost

----------


## Mr.V

Wir sollten uns dort endlich mal alle treffen, will auch mithelfen :P
Allerdings müsste ich zuerst einmal genau wissen wo der Spot ist. Hab erst seit kurzem ein DH Bike und wohne südlich von Wien, deswegen bin ich nicht so oft in der Gegend um den Kahlenberg.

----------


## ski-grexi

Ich glaub Hawaiikarli hat vollkommen recht- es darf nicht zu sehr auffallen und trotzdem muß es Spaß machen- und das Wichtigste!!- ein !!Drop!! zumindest irgendwo, vielleicht irgendwann ein zweiter,...düdelidüüü :Rolleyes:

----------


## kitingfreak

ich fahr jetzt dann mal hin!
lg kitingfreak

----------


## ski-grexi

> ich fahr jetzt dann mal hin!
> lg kitingfreak


...und, wie schauts aus?
hat sich wieder was getan?

----------


## hawaiiron77

von meiner seite noch nicht zu viel arbeit. aber morgen hoffe ich das ich so um 14-15 uhr ca. vorbei fahren kann und dann schau ich mal ob ich was machen kann.

----------


## kitingfreak

soda, war vorher dort und hab mal die anfahrt zu der halben quater oder wie man das auch immer nennt, der eine hohe dirt halt, plangeschaufelt, links in der kurve ne erhöhung hingeschaufelt und die löcher zugemacht! auf mehr hatte ich keinen bock weil allein is des fad! :Mad:  
wenn morgen wer fährt soll er sich bitte melden, ne fette schaufel und spaten hab ich auch mit!
lg kitingfreak

----------


## ski-grexi

Is eh scho wos- Danke!!

----------


## kitingfreak

hat jemand lust morgen mal vorbei zu schaun? ich werde wieder dort sein, mit säge und schaufel! :Big Grin:  
lg kitingfreak

----------


## hawaiiron77

ich kann leider nicht bin bissal erkrankt  :Mad:  

hoffe das ich bis zum wochenende  gesund bin dann schau ich noch mal rauf am frei oder samstag das letzte mal für die nächsten 2 wochen  :Frown:  

aber über einen kleinen bericht von säge und schaufel freu ich mich schon im vorhinein  :Wink:

----------


## ski-grexi

> ich kann leider nicht bin bissal erkrankt  
> 
> hoffe das ich bis zum wochenende  gesund bin dann schau ich noch mal rauf am frei oder samstag das letzte mal für die nächsten 2 wochen  
> 
> aber über einen kleinen bericht von säge und schaufel freu ich mich schon im vorhinein


bin auch erst wieder in über 2 Wochen da!

----------


## Mr.V

Da ich ja aus Mödling doch einen eher weiten Anfahrtswegs hab' und die Schularbeiten-Saison grad so wunderbar begonnen hat, kann ich leider auch ned  :Frown:  Aber gegen Ende Oktober würd's dann von meiner Seite aus an den Wochenenden eigentlich super gehen

----------


## biff

Bin verheiratet mit kleinem kind... ja zeit ist ziemlich knapp! Wenn ich eventual zeit haben was gemeinsam zu machen wurde ich mich melden.  Wenn ich genug zeit etwas uberhaupt zu machen, ich wurde melden was ich geschaft habe.

Von einem quarter oben von die table habe ich auch gedacht.  Glaubst jemand das dort oben genug platz fur einem verstekte drop gibts... kann nicht genau errinern.

----------


## kitingfreak

wo meinst du denn genau?
ich habe heut den umgesägten baum  bei der dirt-landung zersägt und auf die seite gelegt, jetzt kann man über die ganze kuppe springen!! :Twisted:  
ziemlich fett das ganze, hätt mich heut fast auf die schnauze gehaut!^^
lg kitingfreak

----------


## waterpistolriot

das wochenende habe ich mit etwas glück etwas zeit - ist jemand von euch dort? oder wie wärs mit einem treffen, falls mehrere zeit finden?

----------


## kitingfreak

wär ich sofort dabei!!
müssn uns halt dann noch ne zeit und so ausmachen! 
lg kitingfreak

----------


## kitingfreak

bin heut wieder dort am nachmittag, kommt noch wer? es wird sogar ein 2009er bighit 3 und sx trai zu sehen geben!! :Mr. Yellow:  
lg kitingfreak

----------


## ski-grexi

Leider, bin immer noch weg.Gibts irgendwas neues?

----------


## Schorsch629

Könnt mir wer per pm mitteilen wo genau der trail liegt? Vielleicht vom krapfenwaldbad aus gesehen, des kenn ich noch........

Danke

----------


## smaw

jo.. mir auch bitte!!!

----------


## hawaiiron77

grüss euch,

neues von mir:


bin am WE heimgefahren muss heut abend aber wieder nach krumpendorf letzte woche seminar.

war heute oben hab nix gemacht weil die zeit nicht ausreichte.
bin aber ein wenig gefahren, fährt sich gut obwohl alles mit blättern schön herbstlich bedeckt ist.! 

ab nächstes WE hab ich wieder zeit das wir uns mal einen fixen termin ausmachen zum schuften  :Wink:

----------


## kitingfreak

hallo,
bin heut auch kurz dort gewesen, auch nur bisl gefahren!^^
lg kitingfreak
ps:ihr zwei da oben habt ne pm!

----------


## Chicken

> Könnt mir wer per pm mitteilen wo genau der trail liegt? Vielleicht vom krapfenwaldbad aus gesehen, des kenn ich noch........
> 
> Danke


Ich hab schon per PM bei wem angefragt - keine Antwort. Scheinbar wird auf Geheimhaltung wert gelegt, einerseits verständlich andererseits würds mich schon sehr freuen was in der Nähe zum fahren zu haben.  :Frown: 

Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja noch jemand.

----------


## ski-grexi

Was heißt: reply with quote  :Confused:  kann mir das jemand sagen, bitte-Danke?!

----------


## Das_Viech

werd vllt morgen oder übermorgen mal wieder nach ein einhalb monaten pause raufschauen

vllt findet sich ja ne gemeinschaft

----------


## kitingfreak

ja bitte meld dich wenn du fahrst dann komm ich auch rauf!
lg

----------


## hawaiiron77

So bin zurück vom Seminar.

Bin morgen auf einer geburtstagsfeier hoffe das mich das bier nicht zu sehr anlächelt  :Mrgreen:  

werde am sonntag um ca.13-14 uhr oben sein mit meinen heute noch in letzter minute erstandenen spaten.

wer fein wenn wer zeit hätte das wir uns oben treffen können um ein paar ideen zu realisieren und auszutauschen

----------


## hawaiiron77

Hi NEWS NEWS NEWS.!

war geil heute oben hab ZAP und Philip "Der Erbauer" heute getroffen und noch 5 andere jungs einer war zu fuß hier mit gebrochener hand also richtig volles haus heute.

haben wieder einen kicker und noch an 2 fast fertig gemacht  :Big Grin:  

sind nächstes wochenende wieder oben wenns wetter paßt.

Danke an ZAP und Philip

----------


## ski-grexi

Bin grad in Wien angekommen, schau morgen zeitig rauf, vielleicht geht sich was kleines aus!
Bin schon sehr gespannt, was da oben so los ist.

----------


## ski-grexi

P.S.:...bedanke mich auch schon einmal recht artig!!!

----------


## Sendo

ich brauch ne wegbeschreibung per PM wenn das geht ?!?!? danke

----------


## ski-grexi

> ich brauch ne wegbeschreibung per PM wenn das geht ?!?!? danke


Schon bekommen?

----------


## ski-grexi

War gestern wieder einmal seit langem da oben- da hat sich ja echt was getan!!
Hab ein bißchen die große Kickerauffahrt mit Gatsch bearbeitet- hat Spaß gemacht, wieder ein bißl zu hupfen- Danke allen Beteiligten :Mr. Orange:  !!!
Hab vielleicht wieder  was entdeckt, wos gut gehen könnte-aber mit einer Beschreibung wart ich noch, bis ich mir das näher angeschaut hab.
D`Ehre daweil!

----------


## M.P.

Hi! bin neu im Forum und echt happy über diesen Thread. Klingt nach Spaß im Winter. Könnt mir jemand eine Wegbeschreibung per PM schicken bitte. Würd mir das gern mal ansehen

----------


## Sendo

ja schon bekommen! danke der nachfrage! vielleicht schau ich mir das mal an wenns sich aus geht  :Wink:

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja grüß euch alle zamm :-).spät aber doch habe ich diesen thread gefunden,dank ronny ;-),und hab mir grad den arsch abgefreut.finde das einfach super genial das nicht nur ich verdammt sauer bin,über diesen hurndreck den der jenige baggerfahrer da oben angerichtet hat.das war echt knochenarbeit für mich.danke auch den jenigen,die mir ab und zu da oben geholfen haben und jetzt wieder mithelfen den park wieder herzurichten.wenn ich schwul wäre,dann würden mir jetzt die tränen kommen,hihi.
 es scheint ja so,als wären jetzt echt einige leut motiviert da oben weiter zu machen.wir sollten da zusammen halten,weil es alleine echt schwer ist und zach und fad auch teilweise.also sollten wir zamm helfen,das wäre auf jeden fall ein riesen anliegen von meiner seite aus.einige haben eh auch schon meine nummer,sollten diese aber auch mal benützen,wäre der hammer ;-)
ich bin eigendlich jeden tag oben,immer so ab mittag,manchmal früher ,manchmal später.
 gegen die engstirnigkeit mancher osi beamten,kann man eh nichts machen,außer eins in die fresse.habe nämlich schon mal probiert um ein stück wald anzusuchen,habe den ort aber natürlich nicht bekannt gegeben,und bin fast durchgedreht mit dem ***** am amt.bin aber immer auf der suche nach nem grundstück,welches man evtl pachten kann,mal schaun,wer suchet der findet bekanntlich.
meiner meinung nach,waren die sprünge oben genau richtig,nicht zu groß,nicht zu klein,wollte etwas für jeden bauen und das hatte ja auch geklappt.tut mir echt leid,das sich da einige verletzt haben.ghört dazu,würde ich sagen,und man lernt ja schon in der volkschule,das man zuerst schauen soll,bevor man über die straße geht  :Wink: .
 so richtig große sachen zu bauen ist halt leider nicht möglich,sonst stehen dort echt mal die bullen und wer will das schon.so gerne ich auch sowas machen würde hehe
 ich bin jetzt wieder dort und werde weiter buddln.
    danke nochmals an alle hier,ihr gebt mir mut weiter zu machen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
.......und nochmal,wir sollten echt öfter was zusammen bauen.ist einfach geil,wenn mehrere ideen zusammen kommen,es geht wesentlich schneller undundundblabla :-)
   mich ruft der wald!see you,freaks !

----------


## hawaiiron77

hi,

war echt wieder fein heute dachte schaust mal rauf. auf einmal erblickte ich 
eine schuftende gestalt und wie ich näher gekommen bin winkte mir die gestalt zu.  :Eek:  . wer ist das nur der hier so hart schuftet.?! ein waldelf.?! nein es ist ein seltener waldphil  :Mr. Yellow:  

dann habe ich meinen spaten in kampfposition gebracht und mit´n phil wieder ein bisschen was gezaubert.

sonntag ab 13 uhr wäre es mal nett wenn paar helfende hände mehr wären.

danke, danke und noch mal danke das phil so viel zeit investiert damit wir im wald spaß haben können. aber noch besser ist wenn man selber was beiträgt dann freut man sich um so mehr über die erbrachte arbeit wenn man über sie hinweg fliegt  :Wink:

----------


## kitingfreak

hy leute,
sonntag ab 13 uhr oben!? bin auf jeden fall dabei!
ist heute auch jemand dort? ich werd eventuell am nachmittag mal vorbei schauen!
lg kitingfreak

----------


## WaldlPhil

großes lob an ronny,der kann anpackn!!!bin heute ab halb 3 auch wieder oben,weiter baunbaunbaun :-),das man das alles endlich bald wieder gscheit rocken kann ! bin morgen ab mittag,bei jedem wetter oben.see you im gestrüpp :-)! grüße an alle!

----------


## Zap

Ahoi Klappspaten-gang und ganz besonders Hallo an Phil den Urerbauer!

Ich kann morgen nicht - vorige Woche hab ich mir eine ganz stattliche Erkältung geholt und mit der bin ich immer noch bedient.
Freut mich, dass wieder etwas weitergeht und bei der nächsten Möglichkeit werde ich auch wieder oben sein und weiter bauen.

Sebastian

----------


## hawaiiron77

abend,

war mir wie immer ein fest heute.

danke an Waldlphil, kiting freak, biff

----------


## WaldlPhil

grüßi 
 ja,war fein heute.finde das genial,das jetzt einige zusammen helfen.nur so klappt´spaten das :-).werd sicher die woche noch einiges weiter buddeln.freut euch aufs wochenende,smile....und zwangsanaldehnung an den,die jenigen,die das zerstört haben!!!
   danke fürs biertschi ronny,hat gezischt :-)
 jo,werd berichten,sobalds was neues gibt zum depat umanand hupfn grins.
    nen gmütlichen noch! grüße an alle!!

----------


## ski-grexi

Hallo WaldlPhil, nachdem der Erbauer sich jetzt gemeldet hat muß ich dich jetzt fragen, was du davon hältst überhaupt eine Runde mit so kleinen Schmankerln zu schmücken?-wär das deiner Meinung nach machbar-du dürftest doch schon einige Erfahrung haben!?Das Platzl is echt super, aber vielleicht kann man ja das auch ein bißl in den Wienerwald eini erweitern um immer wieder irgendwo was zu haben.Meinst du das wäre machbar?Ich bin von Freitag auf Samstag in Wien und würd gern mein Schäuflein beitragen (und eventuell eine Erkundungsrunde drehen um Projekte, wie kleinere Drops oder ähnliches zu beäugen).Gings am Freitag Vormittag-hat einer von euch Zeit?

----------


## ski-grexi

Apropos "Scherflein beitragen"- ein bißchen Bauholz könnt ich besorgen für einen Drop (Dropperl) irgendwo.Oder sollten wir das mit Holz machen, das sowieso herumliegt?

----------


## WaldlPhil

a so a sauwetter :-) nass bis aufs orschloch,aaber hat sich auszahlt heute! hätte mir echt nicht gedacht das wer raufkommt heute und schau her,der ron war schon oben und grexi ist auch noch gekommen,seeehr feine sache!
  die line wird lustig werden...einen tag noch baun und das past,denk ich .

----------


## ski-grexi

Ja, hab ziemlich blöd gschaut wie ein Autobus, als ich da bei Regen in den nebligen Wald kommen bin und der H-Roni und W-Phil waren da beim Werkln!Hab mich echt gfreut.Die haben da was gezaubert-Na Bumstinazl !
Super!

----------


## hawaiiron77

Grüzz eich,

war ja echt der hammer gestern. war alleine oben und hab an sprung bissal verändert das er bissal flacher ist und der phil ist gekommen gott sei dank hat er mich erkannt sonst hät ich eine über die rübe gehabt  :Mrgreen:  

aber das verf1ckte sauwetter war wirklich a wahnsinn gestern.

und super das der ski gekommen ist das man mal den thread eröffner auch persönlich kennen lernen durfte. und auch gleich wie der wilde angepackt hat  :Clap:  

also wenn der sprung von gestern fertig wird ist der sicher voll fett. das nächste mal wenns schöner ist werd ich mal paar pics machen.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

Wenns noch ein bisserl mehr leute zum bauen brauchts, ich wär dabei
(vorrausgesetzt man kommt öffentlich recht gut hin, sonst wärs ein bisserl blöd)
und würd helfen, sofern ich von der Schule aus Zeit hab.
greetz

----------


## hawaiiron77

öffentlich geht das schon oder halt mitn bike  :Wink:

----------


## WaldlPhil

grüß euch :-)
 das war a geile stimmung heut im wald.extrem feucht,so wie mann sich das nur bei einer frau wünscht ;-) und ein nebel als hätts ein bong festl gegeben,aba wurscht . ich hab heute mal angefangen,wie besprochen von weiter oben einen singletrail in den wald zu zaubern.200meter hats schon,so im zickzack durch den wald runter.wird sicher fein und das ganze endet dann in dem wäldchen welches ihr eh schon kennt ;-).morgen werd ich weiterbaun und wie ein verrückter mitm rechen durch den wald fetzen hihi.bin schon gespannt wie lang dieser trail wird.hoff es geht sich aus das der so 2km lang wird,wär geil,mit paar netten zuckerln drinn hehe.der boden dort ist suuuper weich,perfekt zum baun,äste und baumstämme liegen auch herum,was will mann mehr....außer nen perfekten northshore park natürlich gg,ich träum schon wieder 
  schönen abend freaks !

----------


## WaldlPhil

wurschtfleckerl,da bekommt man oder ich extremen hunger hihi,cooler name ;-) von wo würdest du wegfahren,dann könnte man dir erklähren wie du hinkommst.hilfe ist immer fein! lg

----------


## ski-grexi

> wurschtfleckerl,da bekommt man oder ich extremen hunger hihi,cooler name ;-) von wo würdest du wegfahren,dann könnte man dir erklähren wie du hinkommst.hilfe ist immer fein! lg


Ja, des mit die Wurschtfleckerln klingt sehr sympatisch!Ich glaub du, Wurschtfleckerl, hast eh schon eine Wegbeschreibung kriegt, oder!?
WaldlPhil, ich sinke auf die Knie und lecke den Morast von deinen Schuhen, während ich "Freude schöner Götterfunken" summe, sodaß mir Erdklumpen im Barte hängen sollen,wenn das wahr ist mit dem Wegerl !!!!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

Wegbeschreibung hab ich schon bekommen
so würd ich ausm 3. kommen.
ich fahr halt einfach bis heuligenstadt und dann halt wie beschrieben weiter,
mal schaun ob ichs find... :Mr. Yellow:  
zum namen: ich hatte selber hunger, wie ich auf den namen gekommen bin
 :Mr. Yellow:   :Mr. Yellow:   :Mr. Yellow:  
greetz

----------


## WaldlPhil

hihi,ja sicher stimmt das grexi,mit sowas scherze ich nicht gg.sind übrigends schon 260 meter.der nebel hällt mich da immer bissl auf bei weg legen,weil man in den letzten tagen nur so 20m weit was gesehen hat,voll zach.wird halt ein wegerl mit vielen slalom kurven.ist ganz witzig.und ich hoff es gehen sich 2km aus bis zu den dirts unten,welche wir schon gebaut haben.
 tja,morgen gehts weiter und werd auch paar kleine jumps einbaun.
 freu mich aufs wochenende :-) lg phil

----------


## Zap

Am Wochenende wird das Wetter wieder eine Spur freundlicher, Sonntag jedenfalls wird frisch. ;-)
Vielleicht bin ich schon morgen wieder oben.

----------


## hawaiiron77

na feine sache phil  :Wink:  

bei mir geht leider erst sonntag muss bissal einarbeiten für weihnachten damit ich meine 2 wochen zuhause bin  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich werd vielleicht heute auch mal vorbeischaun, 
vielleicht treff ich ja wen
greetz

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

Wer von euch fahrt eigentlich öffentlich dort hin,
bzw. is wer von euch schon mal ausm bus rausgeworfen worden? :Confused:   
Also das nächste Mal fahr ich mitm Auto hin.
Kann man überhaupt in der Gegend Parken :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  
greetz

----------


## Zap

Aus dem Bus wirst nicht rausgeworfen, die lassen dich erst gar nicht einsteigen.

Aus dem 3. bis dorthin schafft mans locker unter 60 Minuten mit dem Rad und aufgewärmt ist man dann auch gleich.

----------


## ski-grexi

> Wer von euch fahrt eigentlich öffentlich dort hin,
> bzw. is wer von euch schon mal ausm bus rausgeworfen worden? 
> 
> Also das nächste Mal fahr ich mitm Auto hin.
> Kann man überhaupt in der Gegend Parken   
> greetz


Bin n och nie öffentlich da rauf gefahren- immer gstrampelt, bzw. hat mich 2mal meine Freundin am Cobenzl rausghaut- keine Ahnung wie das mim Bus ist.

----------


## WaldlPhil

wurschtfleckerl....zszszs ...weniger fressen,mehr strampeln ;-).kannst ja mit der u bahn bis heiligenstadt fahrn und von dort mit dem bike.ich mein,gehst du biken weil du dabei sein willst oder weil du dich bewegen magst,überlege mal . also ich meine das nicht bös gell ;-) und freu mich wenns wurschtfleckerl mal raufkommt. lg
singletrail ist 460meter,neuer stand ;-)
 schönen abend noch an alle

----------


## ski-grexi

Der Phil hat da was in Wald gezaubert, a feines Wegerl- heute wieder ein paar Meter hinzugefügt.Du, das mit dem Morast von den Schuhen lecken- das mach ma ein anderes mal-okay!?
Roni,Phil und Zap war dann auch noch da- da geht schnell was weiter-Super!
Hoffe Roni, nachdem es dich in die Landschaft gestreckt hat, gehts deinem Knie wieder besser!Freu mich schon auf nächstes mal!

----------


## hawaiiron77

da phil ist durch den wald mit seinem hexen rechen geflitzt und hat a schöne linie hinterlassen. das wegerl ist wirklich schon recht nett nur ein bissal einfahren dann wirds richtig geil.

ja meinem knie geht so halbwegs gut daweil was kaltes ist oben ziemlich geschwollen und bissal geschürft. aber das ergebnis wird sich morgen zeigen
bin echt bissal potschat in letzter zeit  :EEK!:   :Confused:   :Mr. Red:  

freu mich schon aufs nächste mal da werde ich früher rauf schauen weil das es schon um ca. 16:30 bitch-black ist ist ja a kas.

war echt fein wieder heute mit grexi, zap, und phil schaufeln zu dürfen  :Pray:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

> wurschtfleckerl....zszszs ...weniger fressen,mehr strampeln ;-).kannst ja mit der u bahn bis heiligenstadt fahrn und von dort mit dem bike.


Ich nehm ma das zu herzen, und schaden könnts ma auch net.
Ich hab halt das Problem mit der Zeit:
da ich an den nächsten wochenenden ka zeit zum radln hab,
und unter der woche kann ich nur am freitag.
da hab ich halt um halb 2 aus, bis ich daheim bin, is es 2.
bis ich dann von daheim wegkomm is es halb 3.
wenn ich jetzt vom 3. wegfahren würd und 1 stunde brauchen würd,
kann ich nur noch eine halbe stunde dort fahren, und dann is es e schon wieder dunkel/ am dunkel werden.
deswegen hab ich so blöd gfragt.
aber WaldlPhil ich werd des so machen wie du gsagt hast
greetz

----------


## Zap

Das Wegerl ist echt lässig und hat genug Potential für Verzweigungen. Eine hat ja der Phil schon mehr oder weniger unfreiwillig gelegt.  :Big Grin: 
Ein paar Kurven vertragen noch einen kleinen Anlieger, die aber eh recht schnell gebuddelt sind.

Ich hab schon Ideen, wie es dann ein Stückerl weiter unten weitergehen könnte,  eine steile Rampe inklusive. hui!

Bis demnächst und gute Besserung Roni!

----------


## Sendo

wirklich ganz nett da oben!!! respekt! wenns sich am donnerstag ausgeht kommen wir auch mal rauf
grüße

----------


## ski-grexi

Sehr ruhig geworden hier- das beunruhigt mich ein wenig.Was machen die Helden der Arbeit, die vor kurzem noch im Wald geschuftet haben?Jetzt wirds ein bißl schwieriger wegen des harten Bodens, ich weiß, aber werd demnächst wieder einmal schaun gehn.Gruß einstweilen!

----------


## hawaiiron77

lebe momentan in der arbeit  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
und am sunday bin ich froh um mich zu erholen, und ehrlich gesagt is mir auch
wirklich bissal zu kalt momentan  :Woot:

----------


## ski-grexi

Jo, das leuchtet ein!

----------


## Zap

> lebe momentan in der arbeit  
> und am sunday bin ich froh um mich zu erholen, und ehrlich gesagt is mir auch
> wirklich bissal zu kalt momentan


Ist das Knie wieder ok?

----------


## hawaiiron77

ja knie wieder fast wie neu

----------


## WaldlPhil

grüß euch :-)
ja,der winterschlaf ist eingekehrt hihi. aber nicht bei jedem ;-). hab im unteren teil der strecke drei sprünge gebaut.sind aber noch nicht ganz perfekt.der boden ist hart aber sehr griffig.bin auch bei schnee oben gewesen,das war a gaudi,aber ist ja schon wieder futsch die weiße pracht.ich werde morgen mal wieder hochkurbln und schaun was sich so tut. man sieht sich :-)!

----------


## hawaiiron77

war gestern an sprung oben und bin denn kompletten trail gefahren. hatte aber keine zeit zum bauen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

es war aber sehr gatschig und rutschig und der kleine anlieger denn ich mit´n Zap gemacht habe ist kaputt  :Confused:  

die neuen kicker sind fein Phil danke müssen aber wirklich noch bearbeitet werden zerfallen fast.

ich meld mich wenn ich mehr zeit hab um oben zu sein und das wetter auch so halbwegs wie gestern ist.
aber fragt nicht wie ich heim gekommen bin das rad voller gatsch und natürlich
gibt in meinem garten kein wasser mehr, rad waschen mit gießkanne das macht spaß  :Mrgreen:

----------


## ski-grexi

War auch am Sonntag kurz oben, bin auch das ganze Wegerl im oberen Teil gefahren, die Hupfer hab ich gesehn, bin aber nur über einen drüber, da sooo rutschig und ich angeschlagen vom Vorabend.Danke wieder einmal, Phil, Roni,etc!Hab auch nix gemacht, da Zeit zu kurz- aber bin angesichts der Fortschritte da oben voll motiviert über die Weihnachtsfeiertage was zu machen, da ich dann da bin!Vielleicht noch weiter rauf Richtung Jägerwiese und vielleivht sogar Hermannskogel!Der Drop muß ja jetzt auch einmal her !Gfrei mi !

----------


## biff

Super zu horen das dass bauen geht weiter. 
Endlich habe ich freizeit zum fahren!  Bin oben am Montag circa 12uhr mit meinem neue spaten und einem kumpel.  Ich hoffe dass ich andere fahrer treffen will!

----------


## hawaiiron77

Ich bin leider Arbeiten am Montag aber dafür gibts gute Kohle für neue parts  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WaldlPhil

grüß euch :-)
 hab heute wieder weiter gemacht oben,nachdem ich ca ne stunde verbracht hab mit werkzeug suchen.Mariu.schadet dem kurzzeitgedächtniss hihi und ich ärger mich jedes mal drüber haha,aba wurscht :-)
anlieger gibts paar neue und ein dobble ist fertig geworden.der gatsch is a wahnsinn da oben,aber echt geil zum baun.wird schon werden ;-)
bin morgen,sontag,sicher auch wieder oben,außer es pisst oder so.
 grüßle,phil

----------


## ski-grexi

D´Ehre,
....und wie wars oben?War noch irgendwer außer dem Phil?

----------


## WaldlPhil

hello :-)
haben sich wohl alle in ihre höhlen verkrochen ;-).ich werd morgen wiedermal raufschaun,zur strecke und wenns nicht pisst,dann bissi weiterbaun :-)
.....wie gehts dem knie rony,wieder alles ok?
....wann ist wiedermal wer oben von euch?
   grüßle

----------


## hawaiiron77

Gruss aus der Höhle  :Mr. Red:  

ja meinem knie gehts super. aber das feiern bringt mich glaub ich um zurzeit
immer diese weihnachtsfeierei und geburtstage und das in der zeit wo punsch und glühwein hochsaison haben das ist nicht gut  :Spread Puke:  

aber eine woche noch dann 2 wochen frei dann werden wir uns treffen ob am berg oder in der kneipe  :Beer:

----------


## biff

War oben am Montag mit einen kumpel.  War unglaublich rutschig, bin daswegen gut gesturzt, gott sei dank ohne verletzung.  Wir haben ein bisschen erd geschaufelt und ein kleinem flow sprung gebaut.  bin nicht uber die neue sachen gefahren weil alles so weich war und wolte nichts kaputt machen.

Die neue arbeit schaut gut aus, brav gemacht!

Ich habe einen spaten dort gelassen fur freie verwendung.  Es ist auf die seite von die neue kleinen sprung/drop.

Ich wurde ein par mal dort sein durch die weinachten zeit und wurde gern nochmal zusammen arbeiten.

Bis spater!

----------


## WaldlPhil

hab mich heute mal wieder aus meinem loch gekämpft und war auf der sulzstrecke,welche echt wie auf nem butterbrot zu fahren ist,sausau rutschig.aber das verleitet wieder weiter,anlieger zu schaufeln hähä.werde kommende woche sicher wieder paar mal oben sein.finds auch geil das da bis jetzt noch keiner was hinnich gemacht hat.das einzige was auffällt sind spuren von hunden,die es offenbar lustig finden durch die anlieger zu rennen hihi,find das genial.ab und zu halt mühsam,weil mans dann wieder flach klopfen muß,aber wurscht.
cool das ihr was neues gebaut habt ;-).muß man halt warten bis es wieder bissl trockener wird oder härter,von der kälte,dann kann man die sachen wieder rocken,da oben :-)
schönen sontag noch und brav bleiben ;-)

----------


## ski-grexi

Seas,
bin wieder in Wien und werde,wenn das Wetter halbwegs passt, am Wochenende was oben tuan.Der Boden is jetzt eh mehr zum bauen als zum fahren geeignet,denk ich.Obwohl wenns jetzt da oben so weiterschneit, nehm ich eher die Schneeschaufel mit!

----------


## hawaiiron77

lebts alle noch.? habe die weihnachtsfeier auch hinter mir und endlich urlaub, und zeit das wir mal wieder was anstellen  :Wink: . auch wenns nur auf ein isotonisches bier ist  :Mr. Orange:

----------


## biff

Ich bin zuruck in Wien kurz bevor sylvester und habe zeit zum bauen!  Uber weinachten bin ich in der nahe von StPolten und baue ich was dort fur die zwischenzeit.
Merry christmas lads!

----------


## WaldlPhil

grüß euch :-)
 ja wäre cool wenn wir wieder was zamm schaufln oben,bissl was hab ich eh auf dem trail weiter gemacht,aber dann war wieder schnee oben und naja gg
 der ist aber jetzt wieder weg glaub ich.
    wann hat wer zeit von euch?
  ich hab jetzt auch 2wochen frei und viiiiel zeit und bock auch anlieger baun
     bin besser am handy erreichbar...069919037596....mach ma was burschn!!!!

----------


## ski-grexi

Wie schauts morgen vormittags aus?-je früher desto besser!

----------


## WaldlPhil

wünsche allen hier ein fetziges neues jahr,und hoff das ihr alle gut grutscht seid :-)! hoff es wird bald bissl angenehmer draußen,oder es geht jetzt erst so richtig los,wie auch immer.wäre geil wieder was zu baun oben,aber der boden ist bissl hart im moment,naja abwarten.
 grüße,phil

----------


## hawaiiron77

da ist wirklich fotz.. kalt draußen. ich gehe nur raus wenns wirklich sein muss arbeiten oder der gleichen.

aber die zeit hat ja auch was gutes kann man sich entlich alle serien und filme reinziehen die man so hat und das sind nicht wenig  :Wink: 

leider das NWD9 nicht wirklich der bringer ist, also werd ich NWD8, Virtuous, Latitudes noch paar mal zwischendurch bestaunen und auf wärmeres wetter hoffen.

alles gute im neuen jahr 2009 und hals und bein bruch wünsch ich natürlich jeden ahh eigentlich niemanden mein ich. also ein unfallfreies jahr 2009.

also man liest sich daweil inzwischen  :Cool:

----------


## ski-grexi

Hallo,
hoffe das Christkindl war brav und hat euch schöne Ersatzteile gebracht!Ich war gestern spät abends Rodelbahn fahren mit Spikes-wers noch nie gemacht hat-probieren- und zwar mit spikes- unglaublich wie das gript!!Ist zwar was anderes, aber auch einmal lustig.Lupine am Helm -und geht scho!
Freu mich schon drauf, wieder einmal was zu bauen in unserem WW!

----------


## robertg202

Drucks mir nur rein wo ich wieder in Wien bin - danke! Scheiß Nebel!
Wieviele Rodler hast überholt?

----------


## ski-grexi

> Drucks mir nur rein wo ich wieder in Wien bin - danke! Scheiß Nebel!
> Wieviele Rodler hast überholt?


Robbele, bist dus!?
Kannst ja in Wien jetzt auch fahren gehen, habe gehört, daß ein Freund von mir wieder war.- oder Mödling-Anninger ?!

----------


## robertg202

Da erfrier ich ja......
Mach lieber noch ein paar Schitouren am Schneeberg - vielleicht eh dieses Wochenende. 
LG

----------


## Mr.V

Pfff, komm am Anninger und nimm's Radl mit  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ski-grexi

Phil, du warst ja wieder einmal oben mim snowboard- wie schauts aus dort?
Bin Ende Feber wieder einmal in Wien, werd dann wieder einmal, bewaffnet mit Schaufel und vielleicht Säge für ein Dropperl, raufschauen!

----------


## WaldlPhil

serwas :-) ja war lustig mitm brettl,es gingen eh so einige dirts zum hupfn,aber allein bissl zach....nachher dann immer die waagenwiese noch runter,eigendlich fast alles wie mitm bike :-).aber jetzt freu ich mich schon,wenn der gatsch mal weg ist...es liegt aber immer noch schnee am kahli.....mag buddln  :Mr. Red: !
 meld dich grexi,wennst wieder in der stadt bist,wär cool.   grüßle

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

da oben liegt noch immer schnee???

----------


## Das_Viech

also ich war letzten sa und diesem mo oben und abgesehen davon, dass schnee liegt, is das was ihr da gebaut habt.... EINFACH NUR GEILSTENS!!!
einfach derb respekt von freunden und mir

vorteil wg. gatsch... meine oma wohnt direkt nach der wagenwiese  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wann fahrts ihr wieder??
würd dann auch gern  mal mitfahren
(allein is halt doch irgendwie zach)

----------


## hawaiiron77

ich bin wieder oben wenn ich vom grexi meine gabel bekomme. das wird so anfang bis mitte märz sein.

bis dort hin wird das wetter hoffe auch beser sein. das gatschige radl jedes mal mit wasserkübel und bürste im garten waschen bei denn temps ist bissal mühselig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

schei* wetter

die ganze woche so ein wetter, unglaublich dass es in wien (IN WIEN!!!!) die ganze zeit schneit.

draußen schneits, drinnen stinkts und i steh in da mittn...

gibts net irgendwo an schalter, wo man auf frühling umstellen kann???

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja grüß euch :-) !!!
 also ich fands geil oben bei dem schnee! halt nicht mitm radl sondern mitm schnebrettl,auch snowboard genannt :-).aber war echt geil,es gingen fast alle dirts zum springen auf schnee halt,jetzt kommt halt wieder die oasch gatschzeit,da hast recht ron. 
 wenns wieder besser ist könn ma uns ja dann eh wieder zamm hallofoniern.
danke an das viech :-) für das kompli.,aber nicht vergessen,jeder kann,könnte,wie auch immer ;-) schaufeln....bis halt wieder die waldhackler kommen ....
 freeride legalize gibts ja bis jetzt leider nur in deutschland,oder?weiß da jemand mehr darüber?wär cool!........grüße!

----------


## WaldlPhil

alle noch im winterschlaf ? :-)
  oder ist doch schon wieder wer unterwegs mitm bike....
 gruß phil

----------


## Ruben

Seas,

tät gern mal einen Ausflug machen, wenns mal 3 tage nicht regnen tät  :Mr. Yellow: 
Auch gern würd ich mithelfen was zu bauen, hab eine gute axt, scharf wie eine Rasierklinge, mit der kann man wunderbar Arbeiten machen, wie Pflöcke zuspitzen-einschlagen. Wenn man geschickt ist braucht man nicht mal eine säge.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

die temperatur würd ja schon passen
(zumindest mal positiv...)
wenns halt net immer regnen würd...
aber beim bauen wär ich auch dabei,
ich müsst mir halt mal gscheites zeugs zum buddeln mitnehmen...

und eine fifi is glaub ich nicht ganz unauffällig, so mitten im wienerwald...
 :Twisted:  :Twisted:  :Twisted:

----------


## WaldlPhil

sehr leiwand,sind ja doch paar freaks motiviert.
 ich hoff auch das die temp. jetzt mal bissl so bleibt.
wir könnten uns auch mal alle treffen und so durch den wald ziehn,neue plätze finden usw.
 hat wer bock und zeit? hab auch immer meinen klappspaten dabei  :Smile:  fichtnmoped wär geil,aber da leben wir im falschen land leider  :Wink:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

bock ja, zeit :Frown: 
dieses we geht net, außer vl. freitag nachmittag, wird sich aber noch zeigen
morgen weiß ich schon mehr...

wegen fichtenmoped:
falsches land stimmt net ganz, kommt nur auf die gegend und den förster drauf an  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow: 

klappspaten hät ich auch, nur is der eher a zustand
(bei 10cm schaufelbreite geht net viel weiter)

wär cool, wenn sich a paar "freaks" treffen könnten
greetz

----------


## hawaiiron77

grias eich,

ja bin wieder dabei wenn nicht mehr so pisst wie sau. hoffe auf nächstes wochenende hab schon entzugserscheinungen und fahr immer im schlaf schon die geilen trails hinunter (ist ja schon mal was  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## Ruben

Kack heut hats scho wieda gwaschelt,

hab bis jetzt nur nur holz, das der wind runtergwhad hat verwendet  :Stick Out Tongue:  natürlich, sollte man ja auch tun wenn man so ilegal was baut  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
zeigts ma mal den spot, bin schwer motiviert, wie siehts den dort jetzt aus?

----------


## WaldlPhil

sers ruben....ja wann hast denn zeit?heute siehts ja nicht schlecht aus  :Smile: ,die wolken halten dicht.treffen wir uns überhaupt alle wiedermal,würd ich sagen und planen was gscheites.würde auch voll gern mal ein ilegales downhillrennen organisieren,strecke suchen usw.....wer ist dabei?

----------


## WaldlPhil

so hats ausgesehen da oben  :Smile:

----------


## WaldlPhil

der zinken gehört mir hähä

----------


## Ruben

Ja seas, will doch warten bis mal bisl trockener ist.
Echt, da liegt jetzt noch schnee umanand.
Na fesch bist auf dem foto :-)
Mach ma mal sowas, brauch eh bisl anschluss, kenn eigentlich kaum wen der dh oder fr fährt.
Wo ist denn der spot eigentlich, vielleicht kann mir ja wer eine kurze pn schicken?

LG!

Ruben

----------


## hawaiiron77

Phil hat bissal ähnlichkeit mit Nick Knatterton  :Jester: 

wtf schauts da wirklich noch so aus mit ganz viel schnee.?! hats da oben net geregnet die letzten tage.?!

da ist mit schaufeln eh noch nix sau hart und doppelte hokn muss man schnee auch noch schaufeln  :Twisted: 

noch 12 tage bis frühlingsbeginn  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

hm, nur schade, dass der,der an den hebeln da ganz oben
dass noch nicht erfahren hat...

----------


## WaldlPhil

ach,der frühling wird schon kommen.natürlich liegt dort nimma so viel schnee,eigendlich wahrscheinlich garkeiner mehr,das foto ist 2wochen alt ;-) aber schön wars.
 ja mit dem foto bin ich wohl im depatschau wettbewerb ganz weit vorn hoffentlich :-)
 mhm,das downhilln ist a einsames hobby,aber dank so nem forum finden sich ja doch paar leut zamm,sehr fein ist das.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

na oida,
wenn das foto schon so alt ist, kanns ja eh sein, dass da kein schnee mehr oben liegt...

----------


## WaldlPhil

so oid bin i a no net ;-)
da oben wird nix mehr liegen,schätze mal man könnt schon wieder fahrn

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

dann schau ma halt amal aufi...

----------


## WaldlPhil

wer bist denn du schnell,haben wir uns da obn im waldl schon mal getroffen?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

nö, hamma noch nicht.
war auch noch nei oben, leider...

----------


## WaldlPhil

wann hastn zeit?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wochenende, wenns wetter passt...
oder freitag nachmittag....
früher gehts leider net, schule halt...

----------


## WaldlPhil

ur zach,schule.....mein beileid ;-)......ja dann trommeln wir paar leute zamm und machn nen ausflug am wochenende,würd ich sagen

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich weiß, schule is uur zach, aber gottseidank sind es nur noch so um die 5 wochen  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow: 
dann muss ich zumindest nicht mehr jeden tag in der schule hockn

wär leiwand, vl kommen ja auch ein paar andere vom forum...

----------


## WaldlPhil

mahhh,und es pisst schon wieder,ist das nicht zum kotzen .... sehr zach,naja.....
 gestern hab ich mir diesen drop im 19ten,bei der amerik.schule angesehen und ausprobiert.die jungs haben da echt ein schönes ding gebaut,allerdings ja nicht zu schnell drüber düsn,sonst steckt man im gegenhang ;-)

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

na wusch, und i hock in da schul
wie groß isn der?
glaubst wirds was des wochenend???
greetz

----------


## Das_Viech

ab nächster woche werd ich wieder öfter rauffahren, jetz werd ich auch sehr auffallen... grüner intense m3 rahmen  :Big Grin:

----------


## hawaiiron77

Grünes M3 teil. Post mal ein Pic von deinem Schatzal  :Wink:

----------


## WaldlPhil

keine ahnung,man fleigt so 2meter runter,aber ist echt schön gebaut,bilderbuchmäßig.....wäre auch was für dich ron.,müß ma mal hinfahrn.

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja,pic her von dem heißen teil  :Twisted:

----------


## Ruben

Einen drop, was hör ich da?
Is ja geil.
Kennt wer den stepdown bei den Lusthausdirts, bzw. ist ihn schon wer gefahren? 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

was lusthausdirts???

wo sind die bitte???

----------


## hawaiiron77

Denn nenn ich auch nicht den step-down. kenn nur den kleinen road-gap bei der alten bmx-bahn.

----------


## WaldlPhil

kurz vor dem lusthaus,rechts rein in den wald,dort wirst du fündig

----------


## WaldlPhil

wie schauts aus bei euch am wochenende?hoff das wetter past....schnell auf holz klopfn :-)

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wetter sollt am samstag passen, am sonntag nicht mehr...
also wie schauts aus am samstag?
Ich wär dabei
 :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Ruben

Na was ich gmeint hab is, bei den Lusthausdirts gibts vom Bahndamm einen lustigen stepdown mit einer 90 grad steilkurve kurve davor, danach sind zwei dirts. Is hald recht tricky die angelegenheit.
Also tät auch gern scho fahren gehn, aber wies aussieht is da nur ein gatsch.
Mir machts im gatsch überhaupt keinen spass, hab 2.7 highroller oben, weiß ned vielleicht sollt ich auf schmälere umsteigen mit einem anderen profil.

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Das_Viech

1.: 2.7 highroller kannst im gatsch vergessen... da hab ichs leichtens besser (mud3)
2.: bilder folgen im zeigt euer rad, wenn endlich wieder aufgebaut is, wobei das noch etwas dauern kann... verdammte pulverbeschichtung in den lagerschalen  :Mad:

----------


## Ruben

> 1.: 2.7 highroller kannst im gatsch vergessen... da hab ichs leichtens besser (mud3)
> 2.: bilder folgen im zeigt euer rad, wenn endlich wieder aufgebaut is, wobei das noch etwas dauern kann... verdammte pulverbeschichtung in den lagerschalen


Ja eh, die hab ich auch schon 2006 sammt dobletrack gebraucht gekauft und sind noch wunderbar, nur langsam mach ich mir gedanken über grip und so.

Aber mit dem aufbauen,...naja mit meinem Nicolai hab ich auch scho mehr herumkschissn als ich gefahren bin. Brauch auch eine neu ganschaltung...ausfallende von nicolai sind teuer, schraube abgefuckt...es nervt einfach immer irgenwas oder? :Confused:

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja das ist halt leider so,da hat ma immer was zum schrauben,wurscht welches ding man hat.
...also ich fahr auch den 2.7highroller und mir taugt der im gatsch.ist halt geschmacksache.
 ja hoffentlich past das wetter morgen,mal sehn,wär schon cool

----------


## hawaiiron77

war fein heute oben mit wurstfleckerl und co.  :Wink: . aber weit und breit kein waldlphil zu sehen. :Mad:  :Mr. Blue:  :Twisted: 

hoffe nächstes wochenende paßt das wetter wieder, dann sehma uns wida.

----------


## Ruben

demnächst nehm ichs ma so richtig vor, hab heut so an schädl gehabt.
Wars sehr nass dort?

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Das_Viech

so wer war der, der den lenker von mir wollt?
zwei freunde von mir waren nämich auch oben

----------


## WaldlPhil

geht heute wer fahren? hab gestern angefangen nen geilen dirt aus nem bombenkrater zu basteln,der ist aber leider nicht dort oben im waldl sondern bei der amerikanischen im 19ten in der nähe.hat wer bock mitzukommen?
 ja ron,wäre mir auch wieder ein verknügen.werds mal am handy bei dir probiern.
  069919037596 meine nr,falls wer bock hat,auf biken,natürlich ;-)
bei dem krater muß ma nimma viel machen und kann schon fein durch die luft segeln . der drop ist ja auch dort in der nähe ;-)

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

sorry bin heit nimmer in wien

gestern war lässig, nur des heimfahren mitm hinigen sattel war halt zach...
mir tut heit nu der a**** weh...
freu mich schon aufs näcste mal...

@viech: stimmt deine freunde warn oben...
frage: wie heißen die bei pinkbike, ham nämlich a video von mir und de ham gsagt sie ladens hoch...

----------


## WaldlPhil

gg wieder ein hiniges teil,wo hats dich aufghaut da oben?
 hat eigendlich jemand unter der woche mal zeit?wäre ja der hammer.

----------


## WaldlPhil

werd morgen auf jeden fall den bombenkrater fertig schaufln und ein foto machen,dann kommt bestimmt wer mit von euch hähä

----------


## ski-grexi

Wo ist denn da ein Drop bitte!?Ich will den auch sehen,wenn ich wieder einmal in Wien bin.Ab April wieder oft und regelmäßig !Bombenkrater klingt auch gut Phil, freu mich schon auf demnächst!

----------


## WaldlPhil

ein paar pics von den neuen sachen ;-)

----------


## WaldlPhil

aus dem krater mach ich auch etwas,und zwar links oben im eck sieht man eh schon so ein kleines holzhäufchen,welches aber noch viel größer wird.was man da nicht so sieht,da wird man echt recht fett raushupfn können,weil der krater recht tief ist und man ne ziemlich oage kompression hat,also der wird echt geil.heut bau ich den fertig,auch wenns pisst,ist mir wurscht,das zahlt sich echt aus.und dann wäre es sehr fein wenn paar leute mitkommen zum antesten!

----------


## ski-grexi

> ein paar pics von den neuen sachen ;-)


Das schaut ja wirklich  nach was aus!!! :Big Grin: 
Ich gelobe feierlich, nach meiner Rückkehr im Aprü, aus ganzer Kraft und mit Einsatz zu Verfügung zu stehen!
Hab schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, aber seit all zu langem kann man eh noch nicht werkln, oder!?
Hut ab!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

schaut alles schön groß aus...
freu mich schon aufs nächte mal
greetz

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja das wird alles bissi größer,ich schmeiß mich jetzt rauf und bastl weiter am krater,hoff der wird fertig heut,liegt ur viel laub in dem krater,aber geil wird das auf jeden fall ;-) foto kommt am abend

----------


## Das_Viech

wenns mir wieder besser geht und ich endlich mein radl fertig hab werd ich mit euch mitfahren  :Cool:

----------


## WaldlPhil

gute besserung mann !
 ja,bissi was hab ich heut weiter gebracht.....morgn gehts weiter

----------


## Ruben

Hab auch scho ein schlechtes gewissen, aber aller spätestens nach dem 23. geh ichs an, da steh ich auch zur verfügung, da mach ma noch sowas wenn wer mag  :Mr. Yellow: 
Sieht leiwand aus!

LG!

Ruben

----------


## ski-grexi

Schaut seeeehr gut aus-wie eine richtige Schleuder, hast schon probiert Phil!?

----------


## WaldlPhil

heut wird angetestet :-)
 wer ist am wochenende dabei ???? ron,grexi und alle halt :-).....wer weiß wie lang die hügln wieder da sind ;-)

----------


## Ruben

ja ich schau das ich mich jetzt aufm weg mach ich hoff ich find hin!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich wär auch dabei, nur brauch ich vorher nen neuen sattel...
greetz

----------


## Ruben

War heut mit dem WaldPhil oben, haben ned gscheit fahren können, da es matschig vom schnee und regen war, aber eine schleuder is es auf jeden.
Da gehts dahin, wenns trocken ist. Is echt nett dort, vielleicht könnte man da eine oder mehrere lies runter machen und am ende den netten abschluss drop hä, hä  :Mr. Yellow: 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## ski-grexi

Klingt vernünftig, ich bin schon extrem gespannt.Meint ihr nicht, wenn wir zu viele lines da runter bauen wirds auffällig und der Traktor wird gerufen!?
Schau ma moi, dann seng ma scho!

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja ruben,das war a rutsch partie heut,hoff echt das es bald mal trockener wird,aber war trotzdem lustig.
 bin auch dafür,das wir dort eine gscheite line runter machen,in verbindung mit dem bombenkrater,das wird spaßig.hoff das wochenende wird halbwegs,wärmer solls ja angeblich werden ,naja....bis demnächst!

----------


## Ruben

Jo, war auf jeden fall lustig, war so richtig müde am abend  :Mr. Red: . 

naja wegen lines, ich denk wenn wir es so unauffällig wie möglich machen, hald eben nur gscheide sachen die auch gefahren werden, gehts scho.
Erde ausheben und so müss ma hald aus den Kratern, da fallts ned so auf vielleicht.
Ich denk wenn wir schön bauen und nix org umgraben, ist die change recht groß das uns keiner am sack geht dort.
Am besten wir besorgen uns holz und bauen auch dezent was, so wie der drop, da kanns sich im prinzip nicht wirklich wer aufregen.
Da müss mas aber so massiv bauen, das kein spaziergänger so mal neben bei das ding hin macht.

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

wetter für morgen sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus,bist wieder dabei ruben?
 ja,wäre cool wenn wir die sprünge aus mitgebrachtem holz bauen,würd ich sofort tun und hätte ich auch schon längst,wenns jemanden mit auto geben würde,der verlässlich ist,mal schaun ,ob wir wen auftreiben könnten.oder du borgst dir ein auto aus,ruben,du hast ja wenigstens den schein.da hätte man natürlich schneller erfolg,als beimbuddl,obwohl das auch was hat,aber du hast schon recht,man zerstört wurzeln usw....auf jeden fall nur eine line bauen,das sieht dann auch nicht so wüst aus,wie das was im waldl. eine line mit großen sprüngen drinn und paar anlieger,des mach ma :-)

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich hätt ein auto,
bin aber leider das wochenende nicht in wien
trotzdem
schönes wochenende

----------


## WaldlPhil

coole sache,dann bräuchten wir nur noch paar paletten ,baustelle oder so.....ja wäre sehr fein,wenn man sich da mal zamm tel.könnt.wann hättest du zeit,wurschtfleckerl? schräges,coole foto übrigends,weiß auch bei welchem dirt das war hehe

----------


## Ruben

wochende bin ich eingspannt, leider...feire ich meinen 25 er  :Mr. Red: . Sollt sichs ausgehn meld ich mich bei dir auf jeden fall.
Aber notfalls, könnt ich mir schon ein auto ausborgen, aber eher ungern.

Bisl was müss ma sicher herumgraben, zumindest ein mega gap... wo man sich ein bisl ins hosal macht wär schon toll.
Ich denk wenn man oberflächlich die humusschicht abtragt und das recht weitläufig, is ned so schlimm. Vorallem jetzt im frühling, da wachst das bis zum sommer vielleicht etwas zu und im jahr darauf is nix mehr zu sehen.

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja dann wünsch ich dir mal alles gute und das du das ganze wochenende nicht ausm bett rauskommst hehe  :Rock:  :Rock:  :Rock: 
aber falls du trotzdem ausgang hast,würds mich natürlich freun.ich mach halt weiter daweil,lege mal die strecke weiter,fahre mal mitm rechn von oben bis unten durch....und schlepp mal die zwei paletten noch hoch die unten bei dem drop liegen,hoff die jungs killen mich nicht dafür,würde ja eh fragen,wenn ich ne nummer hätt.aber ich denk mal wenn die sehen,was wir daraus da oben machen,ist es wieder wurscht :-)
hoff echt das der gatsch oben bissl weniger ist,so das man endlich gscheit übern kraterdirt hupfn kann....

----------


## WaldlPhil

wer hat bock und zeit ?

----------


## ski-grexi

> wer hat bock und zeit ?


Bock ja, bin aber wie so oft in Tirol.
War übrigens wieder einmal fahren (Lanser Kopf in Innsbruck, wers kennt)- bin wieder ziemlich motiviert!!!
Wahrscheinlich werd ma da einen Kombi oder so brauchen- kann sowas sicher einmal aufdertreiben, weil sonst hätt ich nur so einen Kleinwagen- da wirds schwierig.
Steh aber erst ab ca. 7. Aprü zu Verfügung, das is a bisl Schoise.
Redets ihr da von einem Drop dauernd, der auch da oben ist!?- oder mißversteh ich da was?
Wo hupfst du denn da eigentlich Wurschtfleckerl?
Des schaut ja recht gewagt aus, oder?

----------


## ski-grexi

Ruben mein ich, nicht Wurschtfleckerl da am Photo!

----------


## WaldlPhil

macht ja nix grexi,wir werden schon wiedermal zamm treffen.mit da oben hab ich jetzt immer salmannsdorf gemeint,nicht beim krapfnwaldl.dort war ich zuletzt mitm snowboard,möcht aber mitm bike auch bald wieder hin . der hoflzdrop ist in salmd.
bin heut,bzw.gestern :-),wieder beim krater gewesen und hab bissl weiter gebastelt,geht jetzt schon wesentlich besser zum hupfn.in der gleichen line,stück weiter unten hab ich noch einen kleinen gebaut und dann gibts da wieder einen krater :-).bin gespannt wieviele es da noch zu entdecken gibt .
 jo,morgen,sontag gehts weiter....

----------


## Das_Viech

in sallmansdorf?
wie kommt man ungefähr zu dem holzdrop? weil das könnt sein, dass das unserer is  :Mr. Red:  , den wir aber aufeghört haben weiter zu bauen

----------


## WaldlPhil

oh man,wochenende und es hat wieder keiner zeit,das kanns ja nicht sein....

----------


## WaldlPhil

bist du der der grad beim Bh ist viech?dann ist das dein holzinger :-) sieht aber fertig aus

----------


## Das_Viech

bh?

na weil ein paar freunde und ich haben vor sicher schon nem halben jahr dort ein bisschen was gebastelt, kann aber sein das du was anderes meinst

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

zeit is relativ, ich hätt zwar genug zu tun, aber ich nehm sie mir dann einfach

nächstes we sollt wieder gehn
tel is per PM unterwegs...

zum auto: is halt ein 99er civic, aber ich bring mein rad ins auto, ohne den vorderreifen ausbauen zu müssen --> es passt scho was rein, ob sich ne euro palette ausgeht... zerlegt schon...
(und wenn ma mal was größeres brauchen, frag ich meinen vater wegen einem britschenwagen, da gehn sich dann ein paar paletten aus... :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow: )

greetz

----------


## Das_Viech

ok, also haben heut mal die lager versucht reinzubringen... dabei ging eins drauf  :Frown: 
-> hol mir morgen neue somit hab ich die dann auch gleich neu aber die jungfernfahrt mit der grünen mamba zieht sich hinaus

----------


## Ruben

> Ruben mein ich, nicht Wurschtfleckerl da am Photo!


das is am semmering, is nicht gewagt, nervös war ich scho aber is nicht schlimm, eifach drüberrollen.

LG!

Ruben

----------


## ski-grexi

> das is am semmering, is nicht gewagt, nervös war ich scho aber is nicht schlimm, eifach drüberrollen.
> 
> LG!
> 
> Ruben


 Na gut, dann werd ich das auch machen ;-)

----------


## tkgbirdman

Morgen.

Folgendes bin aus Salzburg und seit 1 Monat in Wien nur kenn ich mich streckenmäßig(Freeride,Downhill) in Wien Nüsse aus.Paar von euch hab ich eh ne PM geschrieben.

Aufjedenfall bevor i an neuen Thread aufmoch, hob i ma docht i schreib glei in den rein.

Also wohn im 19´ten Grinzingerstraße, in der nähe is ja da Kahlenberg - sats ihr da öfter unterwegs?Könnts ma da was empfehlen oder mal zu ner Runde mitnehmen?

Brauchts nu wem der aich bissl schaufln hilft oder so?

Lg Daniel

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja,dann wird das wohl nicht der drop sein,den du gebaut hast,weil du sonst wüßtest,wo der steht ;-),aber kannst ihn ja mal anschaun und antesten...waldrandweg rechts rein,straße heißt so....
RUBEN ich bräuchte dich mit deiner axt,wäre seeehr leiwand!!!
   fuck wind heute,da drückts einem ja den rotz ins gehirn

----------


## tomsn

alter schwede...und i hab vorm umzug glaubt in da wiener gegend wirdsi ned viel tun mim biken...muasi fast mei radl mitübersiedln!!

----------


## ski-grexi

> Morgen.
> 
> Folgendes bin aus Salzburg und seit 1 Monat in Wien nur kenn ich mich streckenmäßig(Freeride,Downhill) in Wien Nüsse aus.Paar von euch hab ich eh ne PM geschrieben.
> 
> Aufjedenfall bevor i an neuen Thread aufmoch, hob i ma docht i schreib glei in den rein.
> 
> Also wohn im 19´ten Grinzingerstraße, in der nähe is ja da Kahlenberg - sats ihr da öfter unterwegs?Könnts ma da was empfehlen oder mal zu ner Runde mitnehmen?
> 
> Brauchts nu wem der aich bissl schaufln hilft oder so?
> ...


Seaß Daniel,
gern fahr ich mit dir , bin aber erst so ab 7.Aprü wieder in Wien.
An deiner Stelle würd ich mich an den WaldlPhil halten, der is ortskundig und nimmt dich sicher mit-Stimmts Philip!!!!???
Schau ein bißchen vorher im fred, da müssen eh ein paar Wegbeschreibungen sein, aber des is hoit so a Sache- i waß!
Waldlphil, oder Hawaiiron- die kennen sich gwiß aus!!
Vü Spaß!

----------


## ski-grexi

> alter schwede...und i hab vorm umzug glaubt in da wiener gegend wirdsi ned viel tun mim biken...muasi fast mei radl mitübersiedln!!


Eh kloa!

----------


## Ruben

RUBEN ich bräuchte dich mit deiner axt,wäre seeehr leiwand!!!
fuck wind heute,da drückts einem ja den rotz ins gehirn[/QUOTE]

Ja ich meld mich bei dir, muss hald schaun auf was ich aud der uni pfeifen kann, zusätzlich zu meiner zaachheit.  :Embarrassment: 
Aber ich versprechs hoch und heilig, wir machen da was gscheits.
Und danke für die netten Geb. -wünsche...hähähä 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja,kein problem ruben,gscheit gfeiert?
 heute war ich mit tkgbirdman unterwegs und wir haben den scheiß morschen,in der mitte doch nicht so morschen,baum bezwungen,juhuuu gg,und dank da nochmals für die hilfe,echt leiwand! werd dort morgen gleich weiter baun !!!

----------


## WaldlPhil

> alter schwede...und i hab vorm umzug glaubt in da wiener gegend wirdsi ned viel tun mim biken...muasi fast mei radl mitübersiedln!!


des hätts früha net gebn  ;-)

----------


## WaldlPhil

servaaas,wie gehts euch?hat wer zeit heute zum radln?sonneeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Rock:  :Clap:  :Rock:  :Peace:

----------


## tkgbirdman

da phil wieda topmotiviert  :Smile:  aber pünktlich zur mittagszeit sonne wolken sonne wolken ... wolken wolken wolken...

ab donnerstag oder freitag bin i wieder im lande dann bin i gern wieder behilflich, jetz erst moi ab nach salisburgo und no prob gern geholfen.

PS:woast eh nu wost die axt hingebm host ;p)

----------


## Ruben

> ja,kein problem ruben,gscheit gfeiert?
>  heute war ich mit tkgbirdman unterwegs und wir haben den scheiß morschen,in der mitte doch nicht so morschen,baum bezwungen,juhuuu gg,und dank da nochmals für die hilfe,echt leiwand! werd dort morgen gleich weiter baun !!!


Echt, war des ned ur gfährlich, ihr sads ma welche!?
Na sicher, gern, macht ja freude!
hab eh abgefeiert, war aber wieder mal zu fett, habs aber gut überstanden, da ich die notbremse gezogen hab, ausnahmsweise, vielleicht ist des ein reifeprozess....na  :Mr. Orange: 

Spätetestens wochenende steh ich zur verfügung! Packs eh nicht wenn die sonne so schein!

Und bist scho orndlich gehupft, geht er gut?

----------


## ski-grexi

vielleicht ist des ein reifeprozess....n 
Im Alter wählt man zwischen Weisheit und Klage!!-
klingt nach Weisheit!

----------


## WaldlPhil

na ruben,nicht den der noch gstanden is,sondern der fette am boden,der da genau in der landung gelegen ist.des war a hackn :-) aber es geht jetzt geil zum springen dort,war heut 5stunden oben,sonne regen schnee,heut gabs alles da oben.wenns morgen nicht wieder schneit,geh ich am nachmittag wieder rauf...................... :Peace:

----------


## hawaiiron77

Na sehr fleissig Phil habe ja gewusst das du den Baumstamm wegbekommst  :Wink: 

Der Jump muss ja jetzt mächtig abgehen, schon getestet.?!

Hoffe das ich am Samstag kann. Nächste Woche gehts überhaupt nicht weil da bin ich natürlich am Argus Bike Festival kommt ja heuer Darren Berrecloth das darf ich nicht verpassen. Aber da können wir uns ja auf a Bierli dort endlich mal zusammen hokn wer Zeit hat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Das_Viech

> Na sehr fleissig Phil habe ja gewusst das du den Baumstamm wegbekommst 
> 
> Der Jump muss ja jetzt mächtig abgehen, schon getestet.?!
> 
> Hoffe das ich am Samstag kann. Nächste Woche gehts überhaupt nicht weil da bin ich natürlich am Argus Bike Festival kommt ja heuer Darren Berrecloth das darf ich nicht verpassen. *Aber da können wir uns ja auf a Bierli dort endlich mal zusammen hokn wer Zeit hat*


klingt verlockend  :Big Grin:

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja wär cool wennst wieder mitkommst am samstag.der sprung ist fertig gebaut und geht auch schon gscheit ab.viel besser als der,der nach links raus geht.bin ,glaub ich,schon 40mal drüber ghupft,macht echt spaß.kannst ihn ja samstags testn ronny,und wer aller sonst noch so mitkommen mag.morgen bau ich noch bissl weiter dort.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

find ich auch ne gute idee, das ma sich alle (viele) am bikefestival auf ein trankerl treffen.
wettertechnisch sollt der jetzige samstag net so schlecht auschauen, wird aber viel gatsch oben sein, oder?

----------


## Ruben

Wo is denn des ganze eigentlich, nochnie davon gehört, heisst jetzt nix aber, sagts amal?
He wollts nicht amal auch zum lusthaus kommen, dem lieben Waldphil tät das sicher taugen was ich da gebaut hab vor ein paar monaten...steilkurve kleiner drop und ab zum dirt... is jetzt ned weltberühmt, aber so zwischendurch, für die kondi ned schlecht, mach ich mir scho noch so halbert ins hosal.
Die konstruktion is bombenfest, hab ich mich recht herumgespielt, tät dir sicher gefallen WALDPHIL!!!

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja,warum nicht,ruben,könnt ma machen,klingt fein,was du gebaut hast.
   bin halt daweil noch oben im wald beschäftigt damit das gscheit wird,es ist aber auch schon recht fein.gatschig ist es nicht so sehr,hab mich da im krater mit holz gespielt und so äste reingelegt halt.paar bretter kommen auch noch rein.wann fährst du wieder lusthaus,ruben?
 ronny,wann bist du bei dem fetival?

----------


## hawaiiron77

Beim Lusthaus war ich auch noch nicht zumindest nicht gefunden  :Mr. Yellow: 

Ich bin an beiden Tagen dort ab ca.12 oder 13 Uhr sag ich mal als Richtwert.

Das ganze ist direkt vor dem Rathaus wo da Christkindalmorkt normal a is.

Ich bin morgen wieder mit Freunden eine kleine Tour fahren wär wahrscheinlich bei beiden Spots (grillwiese und bombengebiet  :EEK!: ) vorbeikommen  :Wink:

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja mach das ronny,schick mir ne sms please,wann ihr weg fahrt,vielleicht häng ich mich an,wenns net stört ;-). oder wir könnten uns oben im waldl,grillwiese,treffen und dann später auch noch zum krater schaun.hab dort heut nochmal bissl herum gebastlt.geht jetzt echt geil zum hupfn,und zwei andere,in der line wo wir gsagt habn,sind auch schon da.zahlt sich jetzt schon deutlich mehr aus,dort hin zu fahrn ;-).ich meld mich in der früh per sms einfach ronny.
und was ist mit ruben und wurschtfleckerl und co ?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich werd mich jetzt dann amal auf den weg richtung krapfenwaldbad machen,
mal schaun, ob ich mitm auto hinfind. vl. sieht man sich ja

greetz

----------


## Ruben

Hallo Waldphil, hallo Wurschtfleckerl, hallo alle!
War ja echt geilo heute. Veilleicht stell mal ein bild von "deim" video-part rein, wenns geht,...bisl werbung und so  :Mr. Yellow: 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

morgeeeen  :Big Grin: 
 ja,war sehr leiwand gestern,bis auf den sturz von dir,ruben,wie gehts den knien? blaue gschicht oder? hat sich aber voll ausgezahlt das wir den sprung noch größer gebaut haben!! meld dich ruben,wennst bock hast,und es nicht zu pissen anfängt....
 rony,wie war die tour,wo warts denn überall?

----------


## WaldlPhil

.....möchte auch jetzt dann beginnen,alles mögliche zu filmen und ende des jahres dann irgendwie so ein kleines video machen.schau ma mal was und wer aller so zusammen kommen,dieses jahr.......

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

beim filmen wär ich dabei, dass kann ich ja schon...
vl. kommt ja am ende was gescheites raus...

man sieht sich
greetz

ps.: scheiß wetter heute...

----------


## hawaiiron77

Die Tour war leiwand gestern. Konnten aber nicht mehr zurück kommen weil der eine Kumpel von mir voll erledigt war  :Big Grin: . Waren aber zum abschluss noch im fischerbräu auf paar leckere gemischt'e und a guats Futter. 

Heute ist ja ein fucking marry poppins Wetter richtig englisch  :Mad: 

Aber nächstes Wochenende wird sicher Super das wr paar bierli in der Sonne zischen können.

Oje hoffe es passt alles mit den Knien Ruben?! Keine Knieschoner angehabt?! Immer wenn man sie nicht anhat passierts.

----------


## Ruben

Is nix mit weiter bauen gell Phil?...ur lol wiedermal!

Meine schoner hab ich eh gehabt, waren aber verutscht, mehr will ich nicht erzählen, is mir echt peinlich.
Ja das eine knie is sehr blau, hatschen geht, aber mit schmerzen, danke der nachfrage.

Schade das ihr bei eurer tour nicht verbeikommen seids, da muss ich auch eines tages mitmachen, hört sich sehr fein an...bier und futter...hmhmhhm  :Mr. Yellow: 

Zum filmen denk ich, da brauchen wir dann was richtig großes  :Rolleyes: 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

bombenkrater noch ein stockwerk höher???  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja ein hurn wetter war das gestern,hoff heut wirds besser.naja,hab mir halt paar sachen überlegt,wie man das da oben in salmannsd. noch feiner machen könnt....mal schaun,zuerst muß ich ne spitzhacke checkn,dann gehts weiter  :Smile: 
.......richtig große sachen bedürfen richtig viel arbeit ;-).....

----------


## Ruben

So wie es aussieht wirds noch öfter regnen, in nächster zeit.
Mach dir keinen stress, das ganze muss eh mit der zeit endstehen.

Ich werd mir vielleicht die karre ausborgen, dann bin ich nicht so meier und kann besser anpacken.

Den krater müss ma auf jedenfall entschärfen sonst wirds uns nochamal alle aufzahn.  :Redface: 
Ich hab nachgedacht, vielleicht wenn wir unten im steileren bereich, kurz vor den bäumen erde abtragen, könnte man daraus oben eine langezogene landung machen. Die Distanz zwischen absprung und landung muss ja nicht so groß sein.
So dass, sollte man die landung dann überspringen,es auch nicht tragisch sein wird.

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

...also entschärfen tu ich den jetzigen sprung sicher nicht,stürzen gehört dazu,ich möcht ja vortschritte machen und nicht wieder zurück fallen ;-)
hast angst bekommen von deinem sturz?? nach dem kraterhupfer in dieser s kurve gibts jetzt einen anlieger mit sprung .... die wanderwege sind oag beinand jetzt,da steht man oft bis zum knöchel im gatsch,geile sache ....

----------


## WaldlPhil

morgen nachmittags fahr ich wieder rauf,wenn wer bock hat

----------


## hawaiiron77

Ich werd Freitag wieder auf die Grillwiese fahren, das Bombemkrater gebiet ist mir für momentan noch zu zach weit weg  :Wink: . ich werd das gebiet bissal wieder in schuss bringen und die unfertigen jumps fertig machen.

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo,kann man nix machen rony,aber steck dort nimma so viel arbeit rein,weil irgendwann kommen die ***** sicher wieder mitm bagga.werd aber sicher auch wiedermal dort hin fahrn......

----------


## Ruben

Nein, Waldphil, da hast mich falsch verstanden, aufzaht hats mich weil ich behindert war. 
Auf keinen fall will den absprung kleiner haben, bloß weiter.
Entschärfen, da hab ich eher gemeint den kraterrand, der muss ganz flach werden das man ordlich anhazn kann.
Erzähl mal warst heut oben, gibts was zu berichten?

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wieso der sprung hat lustig ausgschaut und war recht amüsant...
(gibt sogar ein vid davon... :Flahssssss: )
 :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow: 
also meiner meinung nach müsst nicht nur der rand abgeflacht werden, sondern auch der kraterboden. von mir aus gesehen seits ihr mit nem ordentlichen zahn in den kessel gebraust, aber am tiefsten punkt habts ihr meistens an geschwindigkeit verloren...

----------


## Ruben

Da hast recht, weil am tiefsten punkt is die kompression am größten.
Naja im krater is schwer was zu machen, aber wenn man mal gemühtlich rein fahren kann, is glaub ich ned amal so org. 
Aber es is eigentlich garned org, nur hab ich ned den richtigen moach dafür, ehrlich gesagt. Das heisst ich kann beim absprung nicht wirklich schön rauskommen, weil ich vorher zu kämpfen hab.
Naja, man wird sehn.

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Das_Viech

so, gestern sind die lager für mein radl gekommen-> in den ferien werd ich wieder fahren können... balsam für die seele  :Stick Out Tongue: 

aber ne frage hab ich... soll ich meine michelin mud 3 oben lassen oder schon die intense fro lite aufziehen?

----------


## Ruben

Warum, wennst vorbei kommst, gibts eh ned so viel zum fahren, wie als wennst am semmering fahrst oder was, is kupft wie katsch, tät ich meinen.
Ich machs so, dass ich meine reifen die saison lang ausfahr und mir dann, weiß was ich im sommer neue drauf geb, dass ich überhaupt einen unterschied merk.
Weiß nicht, bin bis jetzt nur die highroller gefahren und die halten unglaublich, naja grip mäßig schauts anders aus aber naja... :Embarrassment: 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Das_Viech

btw die mud 3 sind gatschreifen mit mörder rollwiederstand  :Wink: 

und die fro lite sind "normale" reifen

----------


## WaldlPhil

bin beim krater wieder fleißig gewesen,3neue anlieger,geht jetzt schon fast von ganz oben weg.macht echt spaß und freu mich drauf wenn wieder wer mitkommt.endlich hat das wetter auch verstanden,das es frühling ist,yessss  :Mr. Yellow:  . also leute,motivatioooooon !!! bei dem geilen wetter fahr ich auch sicher nicht auf dieses festl beim rathaus,da geh ich lieber selber fahrn ;-),als dort in der prallen sonne zu stehn und mich zu fragen,wieso ich nicht selbst am radl hock ;-).
...aber ich wünsch allen die dort hingehn,viel spaß :-)!
werd heut anfangen zum großen kratersprung ne landung zu schaufln,weil die landungen jetzt schon sehr hart sind. aber ich baus so das ma auch kürzer springen kann,ohne sich voll im gegenhügel einzugraben,kann net schaden....

----------


## WaldlPhil

ruben,warst du das mit dem hinterreifen,der zu haben wäre?,meiner ist jetzt echt schon ur glazert und da ich nun mal skinheads hasse,wärs geil zu wissen ob das du mit dem reifen warst....thx

----------


## WaldlPhil

...weiß jemand wo man in dieser verdammten stadt ein weitwinkelobjektiv kaufen kann....nicht bestellen,sondern gleich kaufen ;-).....wär spitze wenn sich da wer auskennt....

----------


## hawaiiron77

Fahren kann ich den ganzen Sommer das Fest´l ist nur einmal im Jahr  :Wink: 

War heute wieder bei der Grillwiese und es wurde Holz gerodet aber die Jumps haben sie stehen lassen  :Big Grin: 

Also ich bin morgen dort und lass mir die herrliche Sonne auf mich herab scheinen und zwitscher ein Bierli dabei, und am Abend lass ich´s wieder mal ordentlich krachen auf ner PARTY !!!!!!!. 

Sonntag bin ich dann wieder mit einem Zombie zu vergleichen und wer denn Tag des Herren genissen so weit es geht  :Twisted: 

Aber nächste Woche werd ich wieder mal vorbei schauen im Bombal gebiet.

----------


## WaldlPhil

...ich bin auf jeden fall oben,bei dem wetter fällts mir halt echt schwer nur herumzustehn,ist nicht meins,lass dir dein biertschal schmecken.gibts heut wieder so ne bikeparty am abend?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wann seits denn am festl?

----------


## hawaiiron77

Bin gerade am weg dorthin  :Wink:

----------


## Ruben

Hallo Phil, ich hab keinen reifen für dich leider.

Du wegen objektiv, nach dem gerngroß auf der marihilfa, seitengasse rein, polizeistation vorbei zur linken ist ein gutes fotogeschäft, da findest so einiges sicher.

LG!

Ruben

----------


## hawaiiron77

Mein Kumpel hat noch einen neuen schwalbe Big betty 24" glooey Mischung heißt die Mischung glaub ich jetzt. Kannst günstig haben aber glaub da haben wir eh schon gesprochen darüber phil.?!

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo,ich bin wieder oben beim krater......ja wäre cool wenn du fragen könntest rony,thx

----------


## Ruben

Wär cool wenn du mal vom handy abheben würdest, ich weiß du hast viel zu tun, aber wolltest trotzdem mal vorbeikommen oder  :Stick Out Tongue: 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Das_Viech

> Wär cool wenn du mal vom handy abheben würdest, ich weiß du hast viel zu tun, aber wolltest trotzdem mal vorbeikommen oder 
> 
> LG!
> 
> Ruben


so werde morgen vielleicht in den krapfenwald fahren zu den jumps, wer will mitkommen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## WaldlPhil

werde morgen wiedermal ins waldl fahrn und paar dirts wieder herrichten,vielleicht auch den singletrail,wo der anlieger kommt,noch bissl weiterbaun.
rony,hast du evtl schon wegen dem reifen gefragt,wäre ein hit,sonst geh ich mir im gschäft einen kaufen und hoff das es nen billigen gibt.
...frag mich schön langsam was die da oben alles roden,ist ja nicht nur bei den jumps so,sondern überall da oben.ist der wald so im arsch,oder ist wien das holz ausgegangen,stadterweiterung ...naja,bin gespannt wie sich das so entwickelt........................................  ..................................................

----------


## Das_Viech

> werde morgen wiedermal ins waldl fahrn und paar dirts wieder herrichten,vielleicht auch den singletrail,wo der anlieger kommt,noch bissl weiterbaun.
> rony,hast du evtl schon wegen dem reifen gefragt,wäre ein hit,sonst geh ich mir im gschäft einen kaufen und hoff das es nen billigen gibt.
> ...frag mich schön langsam was die da oben alles roden,ist ja nicht nur bei den jumps so,sondern überall da oben.ist der wald so im arsch,oder ist wien das holz ausgegangen,stadterweiterung ...naja,bin gespannt wie sich das so entwickelt........................................  ..................................................


meinst in den krapfenwald bzw. krapfenwaldbad nähe? dann komm ich auch mit, wann bistn ca oben?

----------


## Ruben

Also Holzernte um die jahres zeit is scho bedenklich, die sind eher im oasch, werden höchstens hackschnitzel drauf.
Aber phil, was geht ab, warum meldest dich nicht mehr, bist beleidigt?

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

...ehm,bin weder schwul noch sonst irgendwas,also warum sollt ich beleidigt sein ?? ihr wißt eh alle das ich Jeden tag fahren geh,bis zur vergasung.wenn du wüßtest,ruben,wieviel zeit ich schon in meinem leben verschissen hab,mit zusammen telefonieren,wo dann eh nix draus wird,und jedes mal warten,da scheißt man irgendwann drauf......,könntest du mich vielleicht verstehn.das is jetzt weder bös gemeint noch persönlich zu nehmen,noch sonst irgendwas,gell,nicht das ich jetzt als assi da steh und wenn is auch wurscht,dann kennt mich derjenige nicht ;-).werde mir sicher auch bald mal das im prater von dir anschaun und auf jeden fall fahren,keine sorge,nur im moment,steck ich halt meine ganze energie in diesen singletrail und zwar so lange,bis der wirklich fertig ist.net viel reden,machen ;-)................................soda,zeit um ins kissen zu sabbern,schlafen gehn......bis bald

----------


## Ruben

[QUOTE=WaldlPhil;683375]...ehm,bin weder schwul noch sonst irgendwas,also warum sollt ich beleidigt sein ?? 

Also wirds nix mit dem gangbang, mist  :Confused: 

Ich verscheiss scho mein ganzes leben lang was, aber egal.
Werd mit der karre kommen und dir helfen.
Ich weiss du willst dir einen eigenen park machen, mir gehts a bissal zu schnell, aber naja.
Beim Lusthaus kannst vergessen, die haben meinen drop zerstöhrt...eierschädln.

Also

LG!

----------


## ski-grexi

So is brav, auf den näxtn Anlieger, oder sonst was bauen- ned lamentieren!
Wahnsinns Wetter gerade-Ostereier verbrennen und kurbeln gehn!
Werf zum ersten mal den Griller jetzt an, trink einen Osterbock und einen 2ten und einen 3ten un eien 4tna ...

----------


## WaldlPhil

....wie gsagt,das mußte mal kurz raus aus mir ........ ja scheiße das mit dem drop im prater,aber weißt eh wie das is,die jungs dort machen den park beim lusthaus einfach schon seit jahren und irgendwie verstehe ich das ganz wenig wenn sie fremd gebaute sachen wieder weg nehmen.da darfst net bös sein.das wäre wie wenn irgendwer mitten auf dem singletrail wo ich schaufl,was neues hinbaun,was nicht ganz dazu past.das würde ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder weg nehmen und was neues draus baun.....der vorletzte sprung ist jetzt auch ein double....so an die sieben meter fliegt man dort.....macht spaß.morgen fahr ich wieder hin.........ja wäre cool wennst mit der karre kommst,ruben,dann bist ein bissl fitter unterwegs....da kannst eh gleich unten parken,weißt eh....
was treibt der grexi so,magst nicht auch mal zum krater mitkommen?ein biertschal und geht scho ;-),glaub das könnt dir taugen!sag bescheid !

----------


## kitingfreak

hy leutz,
ich hab da jez schon öfters was von nem krater gelesen, wo isn der genau?
ist der auch beim trail oder wo anders? ich werd heut auch mal wieder vorbeischaun!
lg kitingfreak

----------


## ski-grexi

D´Ehre,
jo komm gern mit.
Morgen kann ich leider gar nicht, aber übermorgen kann ich wiedre sicher 2 Stünderln draußen sein.
Philipp, ich ruf dich einfach morgen abend an-Taaaag!

----------


## WaldlPhil

ggg hast wieder ausgang sozusagen ;-) ja ruf ma uns zamm......wann,am Mi hättest du zeit grexi?

----------


## ski-grexi

> ggg hast wieder ausgang sozusagen ;-) ja ruf ma uns zamm......wann,am Mi hättest du zeit grexi?


Jo so om Nochmittog gegen 3 vielleicht, owa laß uns noch telephnieren, weil ich nicht genau weiß, wann mich der Chef nimma braucht.

----------


## Ruben

Hallo Phil, ganz so is ned, den ganzen schwartlern hab ich damals teilweise geholfen, das waren dumme kleinkinder, die dann nichtmal fähig waren das gscheid zu planieren. 
Ich häng mich vielleicht morgen an!

LG!

----------


## WaldlPhil

aso,ja keine ahnung ruben,ich bin das letzte mal hmmm,vor 9jahren,oder so,dort gewesen,und da war das ne eingschweiste partie,kann eh sein,das die das nimma dort machen,sind ja auch schon alle zwischen 30 und 40.ja wär cool wennst mitkommst.der singletrail beim krater geht jetzt gscheit ab,bin ihn heute 14 mal gefahren und bin echt im arsch hihi,geht ganz schön rein,gutes kondi training raufrunterraufrunter,wie ein gstörter ,und ich hab die landung vom krater sprung jetzt gscheit und größer gemacht.man knallt jetzt ganz schön in den anlieger nachher rein.zum glück ist der schon wie beton :-).ich sag dir so gegen 11 bescheid.grexi möcht ja auch mitkommen,bzw.haben uns schon was ausgemacht.kommst du mit karre,ruben?

----------


## Ruben

Na leiwand, karre hab ich den schlüssel ned, also wahrscheinlich nicht.
11 mal is viel. Hab jetzt endlich meine neu schaltung, hähähähä  :Smile: 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

:-) 14mal ,um 11 morgen wollt ich mich melden ;-) ....zu tief ins glasl gschaut hmm,hihi

----------


## WaldlPhil

yeah,neue teile sind immer fein  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Ruben

Na auf codein,...lol  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Servas, 14 mal...da bist top fit, was?
Ja gfrei mi scho, muss nur auf mein knack aufpassen, das tut weh nehmlich.

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Das_Viech

also wer fährt die nächsten tage zum bombenkrater? hab frei und will radln gehen verdammt, bitte melden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruben

Sers, waren gestern, haben einiges erlebt  :Smile: 
Heut bin ich zu zaach, der phil auch nehm ich an, nach gestern abend...lol
Aber red ma uns alle amal zamm!? 
LG! 
Ruben

----------


## hawaiiron77

waren gestern bei der grillwiese. Da hat´s einen voll zerlegt das im die vordere felge voll verbogen hat das es nicht mehr schön war. in diesem sinne gute besserung  :King:

----------


## Ruben

Ja sowas ähnliches ist gestern auch vorgefallen, aber hald mit der hinterfelge, aber das war hald ein typischer fall von selbst schuld, ein richtiger sturz ist was anderes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Jedenfalls, das was der phil da gebaut hat ist supercool, wenn wir noch alle zamm dem ganzen einen feinschliff verpassen und die gschicht in standhalten, wäre es schön. Kann selbst ned so oft dort sein, aber wenn viele ein bissl was tun, wirds noch intressanter denk ich.

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Das_Viech

waren heut oben und haben einen "roll in" in den anlieger gebaut, sieht zwar kacke aus, is aber ganz fahrbar  :Stick Out Tongue: 

wer morgen oder übermorgen wieder oben sein und dann mal wieder richtig gas geben  :Twisted: 

(ich mein mit dem text die jumps beim krapfenwaldbad)

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja,war echt a gaudi ruben,aber paar bier mehr hättn auch net gschadet.
  oasch das dem sein laufradl kaputo ist,aber jeder muß halt erst mal dazu lernen,bin mir sicher,die zwei werden dort nichtmehr hinkommen,zum krater jetzt,war net ganz deren ihr ding,leider. mittlerweile ist der single trail echt lustig,und vorallem auch nicht leicht zu fahren,genauso solls nämlich sein.
 mein ellbogen schaut zwar net so cool aus,aber wurscht,hab jetzt fr und sa arbeit,da mach ich pause und schohne den shit,vielleicht kann ich am so dann  schon wieder gas gebn,hoff ich.wenn nicht fahr ich trotzdem rauf und bau weiter an den anliegern,die sollten echt noch fetter werden.und ich hoff es pist mal zwischendurch,wäre nicht schlecht für die bahn....
 grexi,danke nochmal fürs knippsen,hast irgendwie ein händchen dafür im richtigen moment abzudrücken,is eh nicht schwer aber ich kenn viele,die das überhaupt nicht checkn ;-) aber die fotos sind leider wiedermal zu groß für die seitn hier,schaß mit quastln!kennt sich da wer aus,wie man fotos kleiner machn kann?? grüße!!!!

----------


## ski-grexi

Gern Philipp,
hab den Apparat sowieso fast immer dabei- weitere Photos folgen!!
Das mit dem Verkleinern is so eine Sache bei der ich mich leider nicht auskenn- ich fürcht da mußt jemand anders fragen.
Habts ihr euch gestern einbaut da oben und seids dann Bewältigungstrinken gangen, oder was war das!?

----------


## Ruben

Na, wir haben uns ned so arg einbaut, eh wie üblich also bei mir zumindest.
Ein XC-havara hat gedacht er wird mal beim krater ins flat hoppsen.
Ich denk das macht er nicht ein zweites mal, hat mir echt leid getan für ihn.

Ja phil wäre schon toll, aber tuh dir nicht so viel an, is eh schon sehr fein das ganze. 
Am besten wäre ein wallride im anlieger nach dem sprung, dass wär was? :Mr. Orange:  
Jetzt wird der große regen kommen, hab mir überlegt heut rauf zu fahren aber wird wohl nix, leider.
Ja schau das deine vorderhaxn wieder wird bevorst ihn wieder belastest, sonst braucht das ewig bis es gut ist.
Der trail is nicht ohne, schwieriger sollt er nicht sein, ist genau richtig für den anfang.
Weisst was, vielleicht wären zwei kleine anlieger vor dem vorletzten sprung leiwand. Die paar meter sind etwas schade, he bei der abfahrt hab ichs nur bissl laufen lassen und bin sehr weit über die landung gesegelt.
Da muss ich dir dann aber wirklich helfen. Zwei kleine feine anliegerle wären doch was?  

LG!

Ruben

----------


## hawaiiron77

Foto verkleinern ist kein problem lässt sie mir irgendwie zukommen un dich mach das  :Wink:

----------


## kitingfreak

guten morgen die herren!
ich hab jetzt mal die letzten seiten so durchgeblättert, da bin ich auf den drop in sallmannsdorf gestoßen, den habe ich mit nem freund gebaut! und ihr klauts da unsere paletten??!! :EEK!:  hehe zum glück ist er eh schon fertig! :Cool: 
kann mir jemand bitte ne pn mit ner wegbeschreibung zum bombenkrater schicken!
danke lg kitingfreak

----------


## janez

ich wär über ne wegbeschreibung auch sehr dankbar! 
grüße

----------


## Ruben

Also das ist ganz am ende von döbling, an der 38A linie, du musst die amerikanische schule dort suchen, dahinter befindet sich direkt der trail...waldrandweg nennt sich das gasserl, dann einfach vom höchsten punkt aus geht das ganze weg, dahinter ist gleich die höhenstrasse.
Aber brav sein bitte, keinen mist hinterlassen und nix verändern oder wen verärgern, denn das ist das reich des waldphil!!!  :Smile: 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja da is er ja der kitingfreak,wie wars beim scheißverrein ;-),hast es schon überstanden? ja,sorry wegen der palette...ps,möcht auch nicht wissen wo ihr die her habt  :Rolleyes: .habe ja auch lang genug vorher probiert heraus zu finden ob die erbauer,kenne dich ja vom krapfnwaldl,nur hab ich deine nummer nichtmehr,...in diesem forum unterwegs sind.wenn der drop noch nicht fertig gebaut gewesen wäre hätt ich mir meine eigenen palettn gfladert,halt wo anders ;-)...einfach den schmalen wanderweg  beim drop rein,wo der fette umgestürtzte baum quer drüber liegt.wer suchet,der findet ;-)
das mitm wallride nachm anlieger sprung wer echt geil.müß ma nur paar holzlatten checkn und geht schon  :Big Grin: 
was machstn heut,ruben,fahr ma rauf und baun bissl......... :Big Grin:

----------


## janez

da oben war ich eh schon öfters mitm hardtail unterwegs, richtung hameau und dann runter weidlingbach, schwarzenbergpark usw.
den drop hab ich eh gesehn und a stück weiter oben an kleinen kicker....
na dann werd ich mich beim nächsten mal da mal genauer umschaun  :Wink: 
wenn ich wieder zu an hardtail komm.....vielleicht trifft man sich ja....
grüße

----------


## WaldlPhil

mhm,da warst du schon fast am richtigen weg  :Wink: ,hardtail könnt aber bissl hart sein für den singletrail,außer du bist sowas gewohnt und kommst gut zurecht.aber eines gleich vorweg.Xcountry felgen würde ich da oben nicht empfehlen.das laufrad von dem einen letztens war echt voll im arsch,aber kann natürlich auch ne ausnahme sein......

----------


## kitingfreak

moin moin!
heute bombenkrater?!! kommt noch wer? ich werd oben sein und das mal checken!
lg kitingfreak

----------


## WaldlPhil

seas,ich mach mich dann auch bald am weg,was is mit ruben hmmm? noch am pennen ggg

----------


## janez

> mhm,da warst du schon fast am richtigen weg ,hardtail könnt aber bissl hart sein für den singletrail,außer du bist sowas gewohnt und kommst gut zurecht.aber eines gleich vorweg.Xcountry felgen würde ich da oben nicht empfehlen.das laufrad von dem einen letztens war echt voll im arsch,aber kann natürlich auch ne ausnahme sein......


na, eh kein xcountry bike....mitm dirt/4x radl geht des glaub ich schon. 
zumindest sind bis jetzt alle wege da in der umgebung die ich gfahrn bin 
ohne gröbere probs fahrbar gwesen...angenehmer zum hintreten isses auch 
im vergleich zu meinem dh-radl...
hast vielleicht einpaar bilder (gerne auch per pn) vom trail?
grüße

----------


## WaldlPhil

morgeeen,wer geht heute fahrn???

----------


## Ruben

Ich tät, aber alleine is ned so lustig, du pennst wahrscheinlich oder?  :EEK!: 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

die streckn obn wird immer feiner,verspielter,sehr geil.....hoffentlich werdn die holz gschichtn auch was.werd schaun,das ich die woche vielleicht so nen drop bastln kann......

----------


## Ruben

voll, die anlieger haben noch gefehlt, jetzt wirds so richtig fahrbar.
Vielleicht bekommt sonst noch wer seinen allerwertesten hoch und hilft dir, sonnst musst scho langsam eintritt verlangen oder!???  :Mrgreen: 
Wenn du das wirklich angehen willst, dann mach ihn uuuur fett, so dass einem eiskalt den buckl owe lauft....huhuhuh  :Twisted: 
Na, chill mal ab, tät dir gern helfen dann.

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja,wäre verdammt cool wenn sich noch irgendwer mal dazu bereit erklährt mitzuhelfen.gibts ja net das alle immer nur fahren wollen ;-) wobei ich das eh versteh hihi...........wie gsagt was fettes baun,geht allein eher schwer ;-) da müßt ich schon mr. hide oder sowas sein,dann würdn die baumstämme nur so fliegen hehe..............................................  .......................................... :EEK!:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

helfen tät ich auch, nur hab ich halt noch schule...

----------


## WaldlPhil

seas wurschtn :-).ja wär cool wenns gehn würd....sag hast du vielleicht altes holz,so latten oder irgendwas in der richtung??

----------


## WaldlPhil

bin ca in einer stunde obenbeim krater.........

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

jein...
im mai reißt mein vater eine Holzfassade von der scheune ab
da wär dann holz genug da...
frage ist halt, ob das noch was is, bzw obs lang genung is...
vielleicht bleibt ja was vom neuen holz über....

----------


## ski-grexi

D´Ehre,
1,wer hat denn das northshorderl im Wäldchen gebaut?
Find ich super, is einmal was fürs Bike-Gefühl!War heute in der Früh vor der Arbeit dort-taugt mir!

2,ich hoffe  das Oberorschloch, das ein kleines Feuer bei der schönsten Aussichtsbank Wiens, in der Nähe vom Wäldchen macht ist nicht einer aus dem Forum.Nicht das Feuer isses, sondern der/die Volltrottel lassen den ganzen Müll (Aludosen, Plastikflaschen, Folien,...) einfach dort und schön vom Wind in der Gegend verteilen!-*****s!

Seaß,Gregor

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja grexi,da kann ich dir nur zustimmen,und hoffen das diejenigen beim nächsten mal bissl mehr nachdenken,sofern die aus dem forum sind und das hier hoffentlich lesen.mistkübel gibt es auf dem parkplatz genug verdammt!!! :EEK!: .
    bin morgen wieder oben bei dem krater und werd anfangen so nen drop zu bastln,hoff des wird was ;-)

----------


## hawaiiron77

unser waldlphil in ACTION.!!  :Rock: 

p.s.: da muss ich phil und grexi recht geben. die heisl´n die denn dreck oben machen sollen im gefälligst wieder wegräumen. wenn das zeug platz hat bergauf getragen zu werden, hat es auch wieder platz auf dem heimweg  :Wink: , und ist sogar leichter (für die denen das vielleicht nicht so klar ist). und danke an die die meinen spaten demuliert haben.
ich hoffe das ganze bezieht sich nicht auf leute aus unserem forum.

----------


## janez

nette bilder, bissi zweit gflogen oder  :Wink: 
wie groß ist der sprung ca?
grüße

----------


## hawaiiron77

Naja das was nicht zu sehen ist das du mal vorher ziemlich schnell in denn krater 3-4 tiefe fährst und am anderen ende ist ein höhen unterschied 1,5 meter ca und dort hinausschiesst und gleich kurz anbremsen musst und dich in denn anlieger drücken musst weil sonst ....nee darüber will ich nicht nachdenken  :Twisted: . 

So ist der Sprung wennst daneben stehst ca. 1,2m hoch und 3,0m weit.

----------


## WaldlPhil

oh danke rony fürs online stellen ;-) 
  ......man kann den hupfer aber bis zu 6-7meter weit hupfn ;-) je nach geschmack,aber is letzt endlich eh wurscht wie weit oder wie hoch,hauptsache man springt ihn und hat spaß  :Wink: 
   wenn das beim krater auch so los geht mit müll und so,kann ich nur eines sagen.man sollte jemanden mit ner spitzhacke und ner axt nicht lang ärgern ;-),anders kapieren es solche leute aus eigener erfahrung leider nicht.....ps ...auch ein spargel kann ganz schön hinbrackn.....
aber heute wird mal angefangen drop zu bastln,hoff die von der baustelle sind cool und geben was her,sonst,naja hihi........bin auf jeden fall oben...........

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich hab ma grad das holz von der fassade angschaut. das schaut nimmer mehr sehr tragfähig aus und ob genug holz übrig bleibt, weiß ich halt auch net...
wie groß solln überhaupt die wall werden?
oder steht die schon?

greetz

----------


## Ruben

Keep in it gansta, 
ja ja seine bilder stellt er rein und was ist mit meinen...lol...wuascht die sind eh net so gelungen.
Also der sprung ist schon derb,weiss ganz genau, dass ich beim nächsten mal den anlieger wieder nicht dazah und in die pampa köpfl, aber was soll man tun, außer fahren lernen. Der schaut so harmlos aus auf den bildern, unglaublich.
Aber da hab ich mir fast in die hosen gmacht wie der waldphil durch den anlieger gerauscht ist und so etwa zwei meter vorher eingeschlagen ist...ujujuhuhuhu  
Sag mal phil wie sind die letzten beiden anlieger geworden, lassen sich die gut fahren jetzt?!
Ja und die penner mit dem mist, können fett eine aufs aug haben tät ich auch sagen, solche assis.
Wenn das so weiter geht gurken wir bald in einer müllhalde herum oder wie? 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Das_Viech

sag kann mich mal wer mit zum krater nehmen, ich hab keine ahnung wo der is, danke  :Smile: 

hab am we genug zeit  :Wink:

----------


## WaldlPhil

grins,naja ruben,die die ich von dir hab,sind in meiner galerie und mehr haben wir noch nicht gemacht,wird aber zeit das wieder paar geknippst werden solange es den trail gibt.wie läufts auf der uni?hast zeit am wochenende?
  das viech....sicher nehm ich dich mit,kein problem,meine nummer steht im thread,die wegbeschreibung eigendlich auch,aber wurscht,ich bin auch oft zu faul zum lesen ;-).guter treffpunkt ist entweder nußdorfer gürtel,oder am anfang von der krottenbachstr.......hey,ich sollt vielleicht als reiseführer anfangen,wenn ich jedes mal fürs hinlotsen paar euros verlangt hätte,hätt ich vielleicht schon nen neuen rahmen ;-).ist jetzt nicht persönlich zu nehmen und soll ja keine beschwerde sein,machs ja eh gern,wirklich lol! aber bitte leute,kauft euch einen stadtplan,den gibts in taschenformat in fast jeder trafik oder libro und kann seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr hilfreich sein bei der suche nach den trails,glaubt es mir ;-).nicht das es dann mal heißt....hey der arsch wollt mir nicht erklähren wo das ist.....es steht hier alles drinnen ;-).einfach zahnstocher in die augen und lesen  :EEK!: 
die bei der baustelle sind komisch und rücken nix raus,denen ist wohl selbstbedienung lieber.....aber ich werd scho was auftreiben,thx fürs nachschaun wurschtfleckerl mit viiiel ketchup ;-)

----------


## WaldlPhil

aso,ruben du meinst das bild von dir wo du im superflip 10meter in der luft hängst,ja an das dachte ich jetzt net wirklich sorry lol !!! mußt ihn halt nochmal machen hehe........bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder .....lg

----------


## WaldlPhil

:-) manchmal spricht man hier mit sich selbst hihi,naja. ich pfeif heut auf jeden fall mal drauf und werde nicht zum krater fahrn,bin ko,von den letzten tagen.
......und so ganz allgemein,wenn jemand etwas von einem job weiß oder hört,bitte mir sagen,die dämliche jobsucherei macht mich fertig,aber ist halt notwendig,weils mir bald mal den rahmen um die ohrn haut......also please,wenn irgendwer was hört bitte melden bei mir. auch wenns leichnwaschn ist,mir egal,her damit :-).........lg

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

hm... job
ich schätz amal, dass du den gern in wien hättest, oder?
was kannst denn gut?

----------


## Ruben

Hallo phil,

Ich schau immer hier rein, bist ned allein...lol!
Ruf mal bei merkur-direkt an, die brauchen immer wen, must komassieren oder wie das heisst, is eine leichte arbeit und keiner geht dir an sack, so als überbrückung sicher leiwand.
Wegen fahren, ich muss echt reinbeissen, mechanik is a bisl haarig zur zeit
Außerdem bin ich noch immer verkrüppelt von weiß eigentlich nicht, möglicherweise vom anlieger oder wie ich beim dirten flach am boden geklatscht bin. Kann nicht mal husten, so scheiss weh tut mir die rippe.
Aber ich komme wieder...höhöhö
Jetzt sag scho, wie sind die anliegerchen geworden?!

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

ruben,weißt eh,bin net deine mama,aber das klingt echt stark nach ner angeknacksten rippe und du solltest dir das anschaun lassen.versichert wirst du,nehm ich an eh sein.hau dich ins akh in die unfall hock dich rein und lass dich röntgen,das dauert vielleicht 2-3stunden,aber danach weißt du wenigstens bescheid,was los ist.ich geh auch nicht gern zum arzt aber sowas würd ich mir anschaun lassen.wenns dich jetzt nochmal draufhaut und das is angeknackst dann bricht der shit und das macht echt keinen spaß glaub ich.aber mußt eh du wissen ;-).diese s kurve ist schon recht cool jetzt.muß aber alles noch größer werden.bin morgen eh wieder oben,den ganzen tag,und werd gscheit was weiter machen.hoff es kommt noch wer!!!!???? kitingfreak....wart ihr fahrn gestern?wie wars?werd jetzt mal meine galerie mit neuen fotos beschmücken..........

----------


## kitingfreak

yo phil,
bin gestern zuhaus geblieben, zu KO!^^ aber wenn du morgen oben bist sehn wir uns eh, schau ma mal wie heftig es heut wird, aber irgendwann komm ich sicher vorbei! bis dann!
lg victor

----------


## hawaiiron77

War echt fein heute oben phil und ich haben die zwei anlieger nach dem krater jump grösser gemacht. schaut schon echt fein aus aber regnen sollte es mal zwei tage damit das alles hart wird.

----------


## ski-grexi

Roni, bist morgen auch unterwegs? Hätt ab Mittag Zeit!Philipp, kriegst was von mir!
Prost!!

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja rony,war sehr leiwand heute,ist echt was weiter gegangen.kitingfreak hast du die tarnkappe aufghabt und bist auch oben gewesen :-),wir haben dich leider nicht gsehn ;-).aber vielleicht ja morgen,ehm ich mein heute,ist ja scho wieder so spät,fuck. 
wie auch immer,jetzt werden bald auch holzgschichtn obn gebaut,dauert halt bissl holz zu organisieren,aber es wird hehe und jaaaa,schickt uns regen,das wäre spitze!! oder ich besorg uns ne kuh für da oben,die pissen ordentlich hihi,na scherz.
danke ruben,das dir noch eingefallen ist,wo die hacke ungefähr war ;-)
  wer kommt morgen mit? freu mich schon auf die safterln vom grexi,danke nochmal!!!

----------


## Ruben

Hallo alle!

bin scho ur ankschissn, will wieder fahren gehn.
Meiner rippe gehts eh scho besser phil, aber du hast so recht, bin hald unvernüftig.
Na ihr seids motiviert, das ist echt toll, ich komm bald helfen hähähä  :Big Grin: 

Bis Bald!

Ruben

----------


## Das_Viech

aso wenn dann endlich wer daheim is hau ich ab zu meinem spot wo da phil auch is, wer wissen will wo das is fragen  :Wink:

----------


## Ruben

Hallo, 
is wer moregen oben beim krater, vielleicht der phil?....hä? 
LG! 
Ruben

----------


## hawaiiron77

hier ein Foto vom Bachgap der in der nähe des Bombenkraters ist.

schaut Super aus Jungs aber auch ziemlich heftig  :Twisted:

----------


## Das_Viech

*hehe* ohne mich wäre das foto garned entstanden, will ich nur mal festhalten  :Big Grin: 

na also ich muss zugeben dass ich noch ned drüber bin aber ich glaub lang dauerts nichtmehr

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wir ( phil, ruben, ich hab seelischen beistand geleistet) ham ihn heut ein bisserl verändert, zumindest die landung und da ruben is ihn gsprungen...
wird leiwand werden, wenn das gmacht wird, was ma besprochen ham
 :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo,der sprung ist optisch sehr heftig,morgen werd ich ihn bezwingen hehe.....greeeeets

----------


## Ruben

> *hehe* ohne mich wäre das foto garned entstanden, will ich nur mal festhalten 
> na also ich muss zugeben dass ich noch ned drüber bin aber ich glaub lang dauerts nichtmehr


Was heisst dass,...also müssen wir dir dankbar sein für diesen großartigen sprung? :Mrgreen: 
Ja, den habt ihr wunderbar gemacht, hat mir sehr gut gefallen!!! :Smile:  Außer vielleicht dass ich nach der landung nicht mehr gscheid hatschn hab können :Rolleyes: 
Hab ihn zwar fast gemeiert, weil ich beim anfahren runtergebirnt bin wie der ärgste.
Aber den haben wir wieder hinbekommen und jetzt ist er richtig schön und stabil.
Ja spring ma den alle mal,...dann zusammen, is echt keine sache.

Weisst eh phil, hab heut zuerst springen müssen, habs wieder im urin gehabt, dass mich amal ned auf die pfeifm haut....hehhe...den moment hab ich nutzen müssen.
Morgen haust dich auch drüber und des wird dann dein allerliebster sprung hä???  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ich brauch unbedingt ein foto von meinem flug, muss nehmlich bisl angeben...hehheheh!

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Das_Viech

> Was heisst dass,...also müssen wir dir dankbar sein für diesen großartigen sprung?


na den spot dort haben freund und ich gefunden und wie ich beim phil oben am krater war dacht ich mir, schauma noch dorthin, weil ich keine ahnung hatte, ob das noch steht, awa der held will ich jetz ned sein nur weil ich ihn dahin gebracht hab  :Wink:

----------


## WaldlPhil

...ist lustig zum springen,der neue,aber schon wieder fad,ein neuer muß her,werd mir was überlegen,oder weiter baun nach dem bachsprung,mal schaun.noch so einer wäre fein,nur diesmal mit ner landung die tiefer liegt,und wo man weiter fliegen kann.vielleicht geht sich sowas ja dort auch noch aus.
 danke auf jeden fall an Seiler fahrradshop,der mir neue pedale echt günstig gegeben hat,sonst hätt ich heut nicht hupfn können.........lg

----------


## WaldlPhil

morgeeeeeeen :-) hat jemand lust auf biken heute???????

----------


## Ruben

Gansta, jetzt wird da übermühtig der waldphil  :Mrgreen: 
Echt, so schnell is der hupfa fad gworden? Ich find ihn geilo, aber es muss natürlich eine landung hin, da helf ich demnächst.
Nochwas ist schwierig dort denk ich. Oder willst dieses megagap von der anderen seite rüber realisieren,...aber ich fürchte des geht ned.

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

übermütig nicht,keine sorge,möcht mich halt langsam an größere sachn rann tasten.haben heute den sprung noch höher gemacht,und jetzt springt er sich echt geil,die anfahrt muß noch besser gmacht werden und dann gehts ab .... landung past jetzt auch schon.danke jungs fürs eifrige schaufeln,echt sehr leiwand!!! der wein nachher war auch äußerst entspannend ;-).....morgen gehts weiter...... guads nächtle,bin echt fertig von heut.....lg

----------


## hawaiiron77

www.vimeo.com/4440923

hier mal für denn anfang das video von gestern vom "phil und der bachgap".

die fotos sind leider nichts geworden bis auf eins.
da muss ich mich noch spielen mit der kamera, soz.

aber da sieht man schön die grösse des gaps.

aber war echt lustig gestern jungs.

ich hab ein blog und werde schauen das dort die ganzen videos reinkommen  :Wink:

----------


## Ruben

[QUOTE=WaldlPhil;686114]übermütig nicht,keine sorge,möcht mich halt langsam an größere sachn rann tasten.

Ja klar, weiß ich eh, bin ich auch dabei  :Twisted: 
Ich schau das ich morgen vorbei komm. schaut sehr leiwand aus auf dem foto!

LG!

Ruben

----------


## hawaiiron77

in meiner signature ist jetzt ein link vom blog auf dem die fotos und videos kommen. werde mein bestes geben um in aktuell zu halten

----------


## ski-grexi

Super Roni, is lustig zum anschauen !!

----------


## Ruben

> in meiner signature ist jetzt ein link vom blog auf dem die fotos und videos kommen. werde mein bestes geben um in aktuell zu halten


Hallo Roni,

hau meinen sprung auch rauf, wenns möglich is, hab noch nie einen von mir am pc gesehn.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Leiwand das ganze!!!

LG!

----------


## hawaiiron77

jo werd ich heute abend machen. sieht man zwar nur denn halben sprung aber besser als nix  :Wink:

----------


## WaldlPhil

bin heut beim krater obeeeeeeeeeeen :-)

----------


## WaldlPhil

endlich regnets mal juhuuuu,hoffentlich genug,das die anlieger endlich fest werden! ....peace

----------


## Ruben

Danke Roni!

hähähähä....hoffentlich phil, aber mit meiner kurventechnik meier ich sie eh wieder  :Twisted: , scherz !

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

hähä,alter einehacka ruben ;-),ja hoffentlich schiffts heut nochmal gscheit und dann morgen bitte wieder sonnenschein,danke .....schön wärs wenn das so auf bestellung gehn würd.......ich tagträumer :-).....werd heut auch nimma fahrn gehn,pfeife mal drauf,wortwörtlich ;-)......

----------


## WaldlPhil

...irgendwie ganz schön eingeschlafen der thread....was ist mit den ganzen leuten die nur lesen können,keinen bock auf mithelfen oder sonst irgendwas sinnvolles zu unternehmen,sodas es in wien mehrere möglichkeiten gibt zum biken und herumhüpfn.....irgendwie müssen ja diese tausenden von klicks zustande gekommen sein,frag mich wo diese ganzen leute sind  :Big Grin:  ????????????
  wer hat noch lust auf biken,am späteren nachmittag? lg

----------


## Das_Viech

> ...irgendwie ganz schön eingeschlafen der thread....was ist mit den ganzen leuten die nur lesen können,keinen bock auf mithelfen oder sonst irgendwas sinnvolles zu unternehmen,sodas es in wien mehrere möglichkeiten gibt zum biken und herumhüpfn.....irgendwie müssen ja diese tausenden von klicks zustande gekommen sein,frag mich wo diese ganzen leute sind  ????????????
>   wer hat noch lust auf biken,am späteren nachmittag? lg


*kicher*
das is ja das problem, alle wollen fahren aber keiner bauen  :Big Grin: 

naja, das we is mal eh nix, kommende woche schauen wir weiter  :Wink:

----------


## hawaiiron77

ich kann aus meiner firma holz aufstellen. schauts recht gut aus das meiste sindeinwegpaleten da muss man eventuell 2 bretter übereinander nageln dammit es stabil ist. ein anhöänger wär nicht schlecht wenn wer hätte und in korneuburg vorbeikommen könnte mal unter der woche so um 15-16 uhr.  :Wink:

----------


## WaldlPhil

so ist es,viech ;-).....
 rony,ich glaub hier wirds kaum wen geben mit anhänger und auch noch zeit....des müß ma selber machn.grexi hat zwar gemeint er hätte nen bus,den er mal leihen könnte,ist aber im moment auch nicht da.wieviel holz ist es denn?
ich mach mich mal wieder am weg zum krater.....

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

anhänger?
*hust*
tja noch hätt ma einen in orth stehen...
nur trau ich mich nicht mit dem zu fahren, weil nur unser neues auto eine anhängerkupplung hat...
und ich will nicht schon wieder was an einem auto himachen,
hab heute eh ne alufelge von meinem auto putt gemacht...
aber schau ma mal, die nächste woche is lang...

greetz


PS.: 
@ Phil:
semmering wird trotzdem was werden das we, krieg den neuen vom papa...
müss ma noch schaun, ob sich die radl ausgehen...
hast morgen am namittag zeit?
meld dich bei mir

----------


## WaldlPhil

......freuts euch aufn nächsten besuch beim krater hehe......

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

was hastn schon wieder ausgeheckt???
is der kleine gap schon fertig?

@ ron:
wie lang/ groß sindn die bretter?
bzw wieviel sinds?

----------


## WaldlPhil

...rony und ich haben was nettes gebaut ;-).....
......bin heut eh wieder oben,saugeiles wetter juhuuuuu.......aufn muttertag wird gschissn !

----------


## WaldlPhil

haaallo ,ist da jemand :-)???

----------


## ski-grexi

Woher hast denn das!!??
Wie erfährt man sowas ,nicht schlecht!?!
Das wär wohl interessant, wer so bösartig is!
Wahrscheinlich hält sie sich für die rechtmäßige Erbin der Nutzungsrechte im gesamten Wienerwald und sämtlicher ehemalig Habsburgischen Ländereien ,von Gottes Gnaden! :Confused:

----------


## ski-grexi

Wo isn jetzt die Nachricht über die Zerstörung hin verschwunden!?
Häääh???
Kenn mich nicht aus!

----------


## robertg202

Dürftest gestern ja einen ziemlich witzigen Abend gehabt haben ;-)
Wann schauen wir auf ein Bier? 


LG

Robert

----------


## ski-grexi

Stimmt, nichts desto trotz war da ein Bericht vom Waldl über die "Dame", die die Zerstörung des alten Trails veranlasst hat-EHRLICH!!!
Oder der Herr hats mir im Schlaf erzählt- kann auch sein.Wer weiß, der Waldl vielleicht, oder die von der Forumszensur!?
Hast dein nuis Radl schon?
Bin am Woende wieder in Wien, dann gerne Bier!

----------


## hawaiiron77

grexi bist du bissal verwirrt.?!  :Confused:  :Confused:  
kenn mich steine aus

----------


## WaldlPhil

da waren wohl zu viele schimpfwörter drinn,wußte nicht das hier einem die meinungsfreiheit gestrichen wird...naja

----------


## WaldlPhil

..werd mich zammreissn und diese wörter halt lieber ausm fenster schrein,wenn euch das lieber ist poison ;-).....

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

hä,
was is los
 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
ich kenn mich grad voll banane aus...
kann mir wer erzählen was passiert ist, ohne das der post gelöscht wird???

----------


## Das_Viech

einem mod war der beitrag zu blöd und hat ihn rausgehaut UND SCHREIBT DAS NICHTMAL MIT VERWARNUNG!!! find ich wirklich  :Way To Go: 

edith sagt: gsd gibts sarkasmus

----------


## ski-grexi

Roni, kennst dich jetzt aus- der Waldl hat reingeschrieben, daß er erfahren hätte wer die Zerstörung des alten Trails veranlaßt hat- ich hab daraufhin geantwortet, danach wurde der Beitrag vom Waldl durch irgendeinen Zuständigen gelöscht und meine Antwort is aber geblieben- völlig sinnlos natürlich!
Jetzt steh ich da als wär ich dauerfett und leicht verwirrt-hehe!! :Beer:  :Smileysanta:

----------


## WaldlPhil

grüß euch,wer hat morgen aller bock bissl was weiterzubaun?wurschtfleckerl,wann hättest denn zeit?

----------


## kitingfreak

seas,
war gestern oben, net geworden aba ich hab mir was höheres erwartet! :Stick Out Tongue: 
wie schauts denn morgen aus bei euch? wetter wird wieder passen! es könnten ja maln paar leute mehr kommen!^^
lg victor

----------


## WaldlPhil

....weißt eh,nicht aufregen drüber,mithelfen ;-)!! aber du hast recht,sonst ist es echt nett geworden und danke nochmal das wir den abbauen durften.wie gsagt hilfe ist immer willkommen,wie du weißt.ich bin morgen sicher so zw. 2 und 3 oben. freu mich über jeden der kommt! wir haben heute eh bissl weiter gebaut.

----------


## WaldlPhil

...das die line nicht die fetteste ist,liegt auf der hand,aber es kommt noch was fetteres,sofern wiedermal holz rauf kommt.........

----------


## hawaiiron77

Ich find die Linie spitze mit den Pumptrack die Jumps sind nicht so Monster gross aber das sollten sie auch nicht unbedingt sein hauptsache der flow stimmt. aber wenns wem zu klein ist kann ja einfach einen grösseren daneben annageln und dann kann man sich es aussuchen welchen man springt

viel spaß beim bauen  :Wink: 

@ phil weiter unten hätte ich mir gedacht das wir ein paar grössere und kleine doubles machen. und aus dem unteren bombenkrater einen kreis anlieger. wo man rechts reinfährt und rechts wieder raus kommt  :Confused:  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:

----------


## WaldlPhil

wer geht  biken heut,wetter past wiedermal volle :-)!!!

----------


## kitingfreak

semmering!!!

----------


## WaldlPhil

viel spaß mann :-)

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

scheiss semmering...
hinterradbremse und daumen im a....

und wie wars bei euch heute???

----------


## WaldlPhil

ojeee,hats dich aufglegt fleckerl?was is passiert? 
.....ja war cool gestern,hab mit rony bissl weiter gschaufelt,soweits halt ging ;-),die zachheit siegte fast !.......und beim unteren holzabsprung gibts jetzt noch ne landung,hab mich dann noch 2stunden hingstellt und hab gschauflt wie ein viech :-)..........heut gehts weiter.....

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

und wie...
im oberen waldstück, nach der wende gibts ein kleines steileres stück, mit einem haufen wurzeln... jedesmal bin ich da drüber gezogen, als ob nichts wäre. 
bei der letzten abfahrt hab ich mir dann gedacht, ich gehs halt langsamer an...
dann bin ich iwie von de griff abgerutscht und hab schon nen mehrfachen purzelbaum übers rad gemacht...
und beim langsamen runterfahren über die family-strecke, bin ich dann draufgekommen, dass meine hintere bremse enorm an kraft verliert...

----------


## WaldlPhil

na shit,ja,dann mal gute besserung,aber solang nix brochen ist,gehts eh....vielleicht hast luft in der bremse,tu sie mal entlüften und schaun ob der schlauch vielleicht ein loch hat oder sowas.........wer heute zeit hat ab 15.30,hilfe wird benötigt beim krater,wäre superleiwand wenn noch paar stoake händ oben sind!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

so schlimm is es net...
sry, heute kann ich nicht, donnerstag würd eventunell gehen...
greetz

----------


## ski-grexi

Danke für das viele Hoiz Roni, das wird ein seeeehr leiwandes Hupferl !!
Aber jetzt müssen wir das ganze wirklich einmal  in Ruhe in einem lauschigen Schanigarten bei 2 bis 9 gemütlichen Bierchen besprechen ! :Beer: -oder!?

----------


## WaldlPhil

...weil abm 10ten wirds schiach :-)

----------


## Ruben

Du sprichst mir aus der seele Phil,
ich hab meine gurke(dämpfer) immer noch nicht weggeschickt. Ich könnt mir in den arsch beissen, wie es aussieht wirds noch dauern.
 :Mad: 

LG!

----------


## ski-grexi

...Bewusstseinserweitert halt!!-Phantasiereich! :Idea:  :Spread Puke:

----------


## hawaiiron77

Jep sollten wir so schnell wie möglich machen. eventuell zu brandauers bierbögen oder so wär für jeden nicht so weit. dort soll es recht gut sein hab ich gehört. oder natürlich schweizerhaus da hab ich an freund und kann reservieren lassen und haben dann einen privat keller  :Big Grin:

----------


## ski-grexi

Klingt gut, obwohl Privatkeller brauch i mit euch nicht unbedingt- da wär mir ein Privatkellner schon lieber.In den Privatkeller geh ich dann doch lieber mit einem Mädl !! :Wink:

----------


## hawaiiron77

Oh fuck, ich meinte privatkellner. Naja Schreiben sollte man können. Das kommt wenn man zu lange im Keller gelebt hat  :Cool:

----------


## WaldlPhil

na willkommen bei den kellerkindern ;-)..... bierbögen klingt aber auch net schlecht.war einer von euch schon mal in der ottagringer brauerei?dort gibts nen bierbrunnen.da könnt ma sich homer mäßig drunterlegen hehe.......
   ......ja so schicke er ihn doch ein,lieber ruben,worauf wartet er?obwohl,ja hast eh recht,kostet ja ein wenig viel wahrscheinlich.schau dich um im net,obst nicht nen neuen günstig wo abstaubn kannst.......

----------


## WaldlPhil

irgendwie ists ziemlich ruhig geworden hier,sind alle auf urlaub oder wie oder was grins

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich würd sagen auf urlaub, bzw. bei der arbeit...

----------


## Das_Viech

oder einfach weil schule nervt und radl ned geht  :Mad:

----------


## Ruben

Keine Angst, so bald ich meine hittn wieda in schwung hab wird gerockt.

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

ah,lebt da eh noch was hihi.was macht die mündliche christoph?
    jo ruben,schraub zamm die hittn und auf gehts :-)
 jehlebikes ist übrigends ne coole seite zum bestellen,da hast recht ghabt ruben,wegen der finanzierungs gschicht.glaub dort werd ich zuschlagen.oder auf ner anderen,die haben die solidbikes komplett für 3800 ,mal schaun......

----------


## ski-grexi

Aaahh, Roni- hast ein neues Büdl unterm Namen- was steht da?-PROSTPROPHET ???-find ich super  :Wink: 
Philipp is jetzt so weit??Mission 7??
Tät mir taugen, passt zu dir!
Zu mir allerdings auch...??hmm??wenn ich mir das so recht überlege!

----------


## hawaiiron77

Na fast, aber richtig steht "lostprophet" oben. kommt von der band lostprophets  :Wink: .

wegen finanzierung phil das machen viele bikegeschäfte bei uns auch.

Sonntag BIER.?!

----------


## ski-grexi

Sonntag BIER.?!

Ich bin in der Steiermark, owa i möd mi waun i zrucki kim !
Lost prophet also, mmmhh- schade!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

mündliche hab ich erst am 16. juni...
aber schon fleißig am vorbereiten...
mein radl is derweil im service/arbeit, weil vermutlich die nabe, bzw die achse was hat...
mal schaun, was rauskommt und obs realistisch is...

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja bald bin ich soweit grexi :-),aber es wird wenn das mission 9,wenn schon ,denn schon . ja mal schaun,wie ich das mit der finanzierung mach,bei den internet shops sind die sachen halt schon deutlich billiger denk ich.dafür is blöd wenn was hinnich wird......welches gschäft macht hier in wien sowas?kennst du eins rony?weil anders werd ich mir das nicht gleich leisten können,leider.....
....hab ich da bier glesen :-)?bin dabei !

----------


## WaldlPhil

check dir auch eins,grexi,ist sicher kein fehler,hab mich mal bissi genauer über solid informiert.....

----------


## ski-grexi

ja, aber ich spechtl grad ein bißchen aufs morewood shova lt.Den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer gibts gerade bei jehle um 1000 € mit der Möglichkeit auf Abstottern, schaut mich sehr an!!
Hat mir immer schon gefallen.
Mission 9 is sicher auch kein Fehler, wo gibts das in Österreich, weißt du das?

----------


## ski-grexi

Is eigentlich schon jemand den neichn Drop ghupft?

----------


## WaldlPhil

weiß nicht obs solid hier im ösiland gibt,habs auf unitybikes de gefunden,auch als teilzahlung,die angebote auf jehle mit moorwood find ich auch sehr heiß,das downhillding gibts dort ja für 1700 mit dämpfer,schon geil,wenn das kompletteil nicht so bescheidene komponenten drauf hätte,würd ich mir eh das nehmen,für 3100 ist das schon leiwand,aber halt die teile drauf sind echt nicht sehr cool,die gabl schon aber der est,naja wurscht,es wird warscheinlich eh das solid werden.....
weiß nicht ob schon wer ghupft ist,ich werds morgen angehn,wenns nicht wieder waschlt draußen.hab jetzt nur mal paar tage pause gmacht und mich zaus verkrochen ;-) und bissl blöd an die wand gestarrt  :Big Grin: .................hat jemand morgen zeit,samstag.....

----------


## Ruben

Hätt scho einige Ideen gehabt fürs WE, zb. semmering oder krater, aber der kack regen, naja.
Mach ma morgen was, wenns schön is, sieht ned schlecht aus daweil?

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja voll,der egen kackt rein,...bin auch nur am chillen und fi.... daweil :-)....ruf ma uns morgen zamm....der drop muß eingeweiht werden hehe

----------


## Ruben

Ha, so einer is er, jo jo.
Des mach ma, mich jucktz eh scho lang in die finger. 

LG!

----------


## Ruben

Hallo,

also jetzt is er eingeweiht kann man sagen.
Großes lob an die baumeister, der ist erste sahne mit der neuen landung, wirklich geilo wars heute  :EEK!: 
jetzt wird kumpft oder?  :Twisted: 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

jep,jetzt is a eingweiht :-),und die landung is spitze,die wir heute baut haben,oder besser gestern :-),echt superspaßig!

----------


## ski-grexi

Aha, bin ihn auch schon ein paar mal angefahren, hab aber immer wieder umdraht wegen der Landung ( hat dann doch recht flach ausgschaut von oben).
Bin schon gespannt, gehs morgen an!
War gestern in St. Radegund am Schöckl- die haben da auch einen leiwanden Hausberg die Grazer. Hat mir sehr getaugt, hat viel Spaß gemacht!...und die Wanderer waren sehr entspannt, war super!

----------


## hawaiiron77

Grias eich, na muss ich mir noch anschauen kommen die woche, weil dann bin ich schon in saalbach  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

gestern war ich am semmering war geil, aber leider noch nicht alles zum befahren auf der freeride strecke. aber wetter war pipi fein.

----------


## Ruben

Hallo Ron,

kann ich mir vorstellen, die anlieger waren sicher hammergeil, so bisl feucht, schön griffig  :Big Grin: 
Ja schaus dir an, wirst dir sicher denken...den hupf ih ah bald.
Vorallem die landung is so punktgenau geworden, als hättmas berechnet.
Schau dasst vielleicht bisl northshore praxis bekommst, weil vor der anfahrt scheiss ich mich mehr an als sonst was, die höhe ist eh ein hupfal eigentlich.

Speziell für euch beide: müsst ihr einfach sehen:

www.pinkbike.com/photo/3375863/  ....huhuhuhu :Mrgreen: 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

yeahhh grexi,drück dir die daumen!!!

----------


## ski-grexi

> yeahhh grexi,drück dir die daumen!!!


Wieder nix, bin wieder nicht rechtzeitig rausgekommen!
Und jetzt bin ich bis Sonntag Abend in Brüssel (Schufterei) -dann halt näxte Woche! :Frown: 
Am Wochenende is Downhill am Semmering,oder?- das auch noch :Mad: -hätt ich gern gesehen, oder mitgemacht!

----------


## Ruben

Na watt los hier alle abgeknickt, nicht mal bock auf labern ehhhj?

Im ernst jetzt, geht besonders an Phil: www.pinkbike.com/photo/3523344/ ....keep in it gansta...ich scheiss mich an, schauts amal in den hintergrund, was da für monster rumstehen. Is tschechien glaub ich, zum glück oder soll ich sagen leider gibts des da ned.... huhu  :EEK!: 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich tu mal was, damit der thread net in der versenkung verschwindet...
 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 
tut sich was in der gegend bombenkrater?
war leider schon länger nicht mehr oben, aber was nicht is, kann ja noch werden...
ron:
täusch ich mich, oder hast du nen virus auf deinem server, oder is das was gewolltes???
mein antivirus blockt seit neuestem den zugriff auf deine page...
könnt ja auch sein, dass meine programme spinnen...
wollt ich halt mal loswerden, damit irgend was in meinem post steht...

grexi du bist/warst in graz?
zahlt es sich aus, wenn ich in graz bin, dass ich das radl mitnehm???

greetz

----------


## Ruben

Seas wurschtinga,

hast recht, auf der seiten is da wurm drinn, mein video geht ah nimma...hhhmmm.
Der ron lasst sichs gut gehn in salbach glaub ich.

Dich zaah ma auch wieda rauf, der phil hat wieder was gebaut!!!

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

da müst ich aber zuerst mal meine protektorlis usw putzen, und wieder nach wien bringen... 
andere frage:
hat wer bock, mit aufs novarock zu krachen?
bin am überlegen, ob ich mit meinem auto hinfahr...

----------


## Ruben

Eigentlich nicht, wär geht denn dort ab?

Aja,...für alle die sich für die nächste zeit was vor genommen haben, ein kleines beispiel: www.pinkbike.com/video/37199/ ...jetzt nicht der stylischte aber immerhin, hut ab.

LG!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

nur son paar unauffällige...
metallica, toten hosen, slipknot, disturbed, placebo, limp bizkit...
Line Up Blue Stage
Line Up Red stage

----------


## ski-grexi

grexi du bist/warst in graz?
zahlt es sich aus, wenn ich in graz bin, dass ich das radl mitnehm???

greetz[/QUOTE]

Auf jeden Fall, war echt super dort- war leider nur einen halben Tag fahren- die Ostabfahrt hat mir extrem getaugt- super flowig!Den Rest hab ich leider nicht getestet.
War echt sehr lässig, hab schon lang nicht soooo viel Spaß beim Fahren gehabt!
Dicke Schlappen aufziehen is wichtig, hab gleich einen Patschen eingefahren-und dann gehst lang zur Talstation!
Der Schöckel is  in St. Radegund- das is gleich vor Graz.
Am besten fragst du vorort jemanden, ob er dich einmal eine Fahrt mitnimmt, damitst dich auskennst, dann merkst du dir eh die Abfahrt- es is nämlich nicht oder kaum beschildert.Sehr naturbelassen, unauffällig, ich fands super!
Viel Spaß!

----------


## tobig

erstmal hallo leute, bin neu hier im forum u auch so noch a ziemlicher newbie u kenn noch kaum interessante trails im wienerwald u was ich so gelesen (der ganze thread war ma dann aber doch zu viel) u gesehen hab schaut das bei euch sehr sehr fein aus (wohl teilweise noch zu heftig für mich aber daran sollts nicht scheitern)... lange rede kurzer sinn, würd mich über eine anfahrtsbeschreibung von u4 heiligenstadt ziemlich freuen, und mit einer schaufel könnt ich auch ganz gut umgehen (nur hab ich noch keine ahnung vom trailbauen, aber das wird sicha auch) 

lg
tobi

----------


## hawaiiron77

Grias Eich,

Ich wollt nur sagen ich lebe auch noch und das ziemlich gut in saalbach. Dienstag gehts wieder richtung Heimat ;(. 

Fotos gibts daweil auf facebook einfach nach Ronald Pappas suchen. Y

Sind nicht alle aber gute pics. 

Lg aus saalbach

----------


## Ruben

Hallo tobig,

freud mich zu hören, das du intresse hast.
Am besten du kommst mal mit oder nimmst mit dem Wald phil konntakt auf, alleine is etwas schwierig.
Jedenfalls, von wegen heftig, ab und zu is immer mal heftig, keine sorge.
Trails bauen ergibt sich eh, man muss sich sowieso den gegebenheiten anpassen.
jedenfalls, is der spot wenig besucht, nicht weil er geheim ist, sondern weil die penner aus wien entweder in bikeparks abgehen oder einfach nicht die eier haben mal was anzupacken.

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wärst net der einzige anfänger dort oben...
wegbeschreibung is doof, ich bin bis jetzt immer nur mit meinem auto raufgetuckert...
wiegesagt, schreib den waldphil mal an...

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja,geil gehts ab beim krater im moment :-),viele neue doubles,teilweise bis zu 7-8 meter,und jetzt kommt noch ein übern krater gap,da werd ma uns wieder alle angackn :-),aber es ist machbar hehe..........see yah

----------


## Ruben

Was sagst du da?
Hä, hä...da werd ma uns wirklich anmachen, aber dann wird die line echt flowig...lol.
Im ernst jetzt, anfahrt wär da scho genug, gehn tuts sicher wenn man da alla bachgap was hinstellt.
Ich befürchte das bedeutet wieder schmerz  :Rolleyes: 
Erzähl mal, was hast du dir ungefähr vorgestellt?

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

mitkommen und anschaun ;-)

----------


## Ruben

Hey Phil,

gib dir mal die flatline serie von rocky moutain, ist sehr sehr geil: 
www.bub-usbikes.de/B&B-Shop-RockyMtn.htm

Die farben sind kacke aber musst nur auf pinkbike schaun, in weiß und gelb,...einfach nur der hammer!!!

LG!

----------


## WaldlPhil

danke rony für den link zum solid mission,bist wieder da??neue fotos sind auf jeden fall da von dir hehe,schau wiedermal aufi zum krater!
 ja ruben die serie ist geil von rocky m.,mir taugen die cannondale dinger auch sehr ,das dh gerät von denen würd ich vielleicht mit finanzierungs möglichkeit bekommen,mal schaun,aber ich find niergends ne gewichts angabe von dem rahmen,weiß irgendwer was von dem?
morgen schau ich wieder rauf zum krater,am nachmittag.hat wer lust mitzukommen?

----------


## ski-grexi

Seaß Rony,
stellst du deine Photos wieder auf deinen bloc?
Gib einen ausführlichen Bericht bitte , wie lang warst jetzt dort?
Radl hat gehalten?
Bist Touren auch gefahren oder nur park?
Wann hast einmal Zeit zum WW-umadumgurken?Ab Mitte nächster Woche kann ich wieder einmal.
D´ehre

----------


## WaldlPhil

wann kommst wiedermal rauf zum krater grexi,hat sich einiges getan ....

----------


## hawaiiron77

abend,

ja fotos kommen am blog aber erst am weekend. so ich erst am weekend mich wieder aufs radl schwinge. ob man es glaubt oder nicht ich kann´s momentan nicht sehen, 8 tage nur biken ist zu heftig.

kurzbericht:

war schau geil. reiterkogel auf der freeride habens aber leider fast alle northshores demontiert warum auch immer ( eventuell weil dort ein lift erneurt wird ).


schattberg X-line heftig wie eh und je mit nur einer singlecrown gabel die nur 160mm hat.

aber schattberg auf die west seite rauf da geht der hacklberg-trail runter der ist einfach nur  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

in Leogang war ich 2 mal weil der so geil ist. flying gangstar freeride strecke ist sau flowig.

der singletrail von ganz oben ist auch nicht ohne wenn es geregnet hat paar tage.

am großglockner war ma auch aber ohne bikes a lustig.

fotos kannst dir daweil in kleinformat auf meiner facebook seite anschauen (ronald pappas)..

hab das rad komplett zerlegt und putze es weil es war nur mehr ein gatschklumpen.


gravitycard hat sich schon ausgezahlt daweil bis jetzt :Wink: 

so muss ins bett fraudi ruft schon nach mir  :Twisted: 

guts nächtle

----------


## ski-grexi

Klingt dupa Rony,
Werd heuer auch noch dort sein.
Von ganz oben in Leogang durchn Wald is super, kenn ich- hat mir auch extrem taugt :Smile: 
Da ich nicht so lang Zeit haben werd wie du, werd ich dich noch genauer interviewen wegen 1-2 schönen Tagesfreeridetouren dort- gibt dann natürlich ein Bier :Beer: 
Phil,Komm derzeit  beinah zu nix, oder besser gesagt meist spät- und dann dreh ich nur eine kurze Runde.
Vielleicht bin ich heut am späteren Nachmittag, so von halb4 bis 5 unterwegs.bist du dann oben?
Ich kann ja kurz durchfunken, wenn ich losfahr.

----------


## hawaiiron77

ich werd die woche noch ausfallen den ich hab zahnausfall besser gesagt mein bike.  :Mad: 

hab mich im urlaub immer gefragt warum die kette so oft aufs kleine kranzal abspringt jetzt weiss ich es.

und ein race face 32 Zahn 104mm Lochkreis 4-loch bekomm ich nicht so leicht daher.

wenn einer was weiss bitte kurze info an mich.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

au...
leogang is leiwand, wenn ich nicht zum bundesheer müsst, wär ich auch wieder eine woche oben...

----------


## Ruben

Was gehst ah zum bundesheer heast, bist narisch!?

PHIL: könntest ma einen gefallen tun und dem schweizer sagen er möge dieses gabelschaft ding bestellen, bitte, bitte!

Hab nehmlich meine Gabel wieder komplett auseinand genommen, unötiger weise. Der schass is das untere lager vom steuerrohr is samt dem gabelschaft raus gekommen. Das macht auch die scheiss klack geräusche, weiß net was ich tun kann, langsam geht mir das nicolai sehr am oasch.

Ja Roni hau dann die fotos drauf, bin scho ganz gespannt, so eine geile tour will ich auch mal machen, sag mal was kostet sowas, ich mein rein fahrtgeld, übernachtung, ohne luxus, frau und kind :-)

LG!

----------


## hawaiiron77

ja ruben kostet für eine woche ca. : pro nacht 21 euro mit frühstück, versorgen zu mittag und am abend halt was man will. 400km anfahrt kommt am sprit preis an. und die liftkarte, ich hab mir die gravitycard gekauft  :Wink: .

1 Tag |  	2 Tage |  	3 Tage |  	4 Tage
EURO  |	EURO    |	EURO   |  	EURO
30,50  |	58,90   |	69,60   |	94,30

4 in 7 Tagen  |	5 in 7 Tagen  |	Saisonkarte  |	Anschluss-Saisonkarte
EURO    | 	EURO 	 |          EURO           | 	               EURO
102,90   |	128,50 	  |       204,00 	        |      174,00


das sind die preis für alle lift + leogang.


p.s.: hab mir schon ein kettenblatt gekauft da paßt wirklich nur ein race face kettenblatt auf die race face kurbel ein teuerer spaß  :Mr. Red:

----------


## Ruben

aha, übernachtung is ned so teuer wie ich ma dacht hab.
Ooooh die gravity card hat er sich gecheckt,...und was geht den schon, bist scho videoreif. :Twisted: 
Na im ernst, da lernt man dann fahren oder? So wie ich das betreib geht ned viel daweil.

Du sag mal hast du eine ahnung was man machen kann, wenn das untere lager vom steursatz rauskommt und am gabelschaft steckt wie nur was.
Hab montagebaste mit "micropearls" :Wink:  reinkaut, so wie ichs überall mach, aber klackert immer noch kschissen umanand.

LG!

Ruben

----------


## hawaiiron77

Hat sich das Lager anscheinend mit dem Konusring verkantet. hast die gabel zerlegt gehabt ist konusring überhaupt oben oder nicht ordentlich.?!

----------


## Ruben

na konus giebts garnicht, ist egal hab bei nicolai angerufen, die sagen es ist ok so. Dann dürfte es wohl an der gabel liegen...naja

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

hmm,shit ronny,hättest mich gefragt,ich hätte ein kettenblatt gehabt,raceface32 ganz neu,hab halt den text erst jetzt glesen,tut leid.....ruben,wegem dem steuerdings mußt dich im internet umschaun,da schweizer bekommt das niergends leider. ein schhhhönes wetter habn wir ja wieder....

----------


## kitingfreak

sone scheisse, gestern beim kiten in podersdorf den finger gebrochen :Mad:  :Mad: 
ich fall für die nexten wochen damit leider aus....
lg kitingfreak

----------


## hawaiiron77

Oje gebrochener ist nicht gut wie ist den das passiert genau.?!

schass aber gut zu wissen nimms mal mit bitte wenn wir uns nächste woche sehen im walde, wenns wetter wieder paßt.

morgen fahr ich nämlich eventuell am semmering mit frisch zusammen gebauten rad. hab 2 1/2 tage geputzt und gefettet schaut fast aus wie neu daweil  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Das_Viech

servas leute, da phil hebt garnichtmehr ab am handy und die anderen sieht man auch nicht wenn man oben is...  :Smile: 

is wieder was neues dort, ein table in den krater rein...

werd die nächsten tage aber sich auch im regen rauffahren, denn jetz kann ich endlich wieder fahren und solls mir durch regen vermiesen lassen? na SICHER nicht  :Big Grin: 

btw. phil: wenn man etwas nicht will dann sagt man das, nichtmelden ist nicht die lösung  :Wink: 

edit: der table nennt sich schuh-way... weil ich auf der anfahrt nen lederschlappen gefunden habe  :Big Grin:

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja sorry jungs,mein handy ist leider ohne mir auf urlaub gefahren,pc ist auch im arsch und grad bei der rep.bei meinem bruder,wo ich auch grad hock und schreib.ihr könnts ja auch einfach mal bei mir vorbeikommen ;-).in den zeiten wos keine handys gab war das ja auch nie a problem.nur weil man nicht erreichbar ist,heißts ja nicht das man nicht da ist ;-)........ich werd vielleicht heut rauf schaun,bissl was weiterbaun......ein table in den krater rein klingt cool......morgen oder übermorgen bin ich wieder auf der handgurkn erreichbar.
 gatsch schlacht am semmering ggg,da kannst das nachher gleich wieder zerlegn ;-),aber das machst ja eh gern,schätz ich :-)........jo,man sieht sich....

----------


## WaldlPhil

sodale,bin wieder erreichbar am handy.
.....hmmm,die erde wird fein weich sein zum graben :-),hoff es hört bald mal auf zum waschln...für wochenende ists wenigstens wieder bissl besser angesagt,mal schaun obs auch stimmt.bin eh schon wieder sehr geil aufs fahrn.......

----------


## Das_Viech

so... heut wars zwar ärgstens nass awa geil... war selbst nicht beim krater aber da jokl und der hat gemeint, dass alles unspringbar is, da nass  :Smile: 
werd wieder zum krater schauen wenns wieder halbwegs trocken is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ruben

Hallo, ich leb ah no.
Hab endlich meine ROCO-gurken, und auch scho ur geilo aufs fahren.
He mein PC is auch maier, aber endgültig, so ein fuck.
Wie ist das mit dem table gemeint?
Nicht sagen, vorbeikommen und anschaun, werd scho  wieder amal vorbeikommen und orndlich anpacken  :Embarrassment: 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## hawaiiron77

So ein verhurtes Wetter das gibts ja nicht, komm ja überhaupt nicht mehr zum Biken. Sollte mir Schlammreifen endlich kaufen  :Wink:

----------


## Ruben

Tja, bin dem waldphil spontan am semmering gefolgt, aber montag hast sicher gehacklt?!
Das mit den reifen, naja, eigentlich bräuchte man für jede gscheite ausfahrt die richtigen reifen, meine highroller mag ich auch nur weils lang halten!
War ok, bis auf das dann ca. um halb 3 sinkflutartigte regenfälle alles versaut haben, so eine scheisse, aber wir sind gut und gemühtlich gefahren ohne gröberes, also ganz nett.
Fahren wir mal alle zusammen rauf amal ha?
Ende der woche will ich beim krater abgehn!!!

LG!

----------


## WaldlPhil

abgehnabgehn yeah yeah yeaaaaah :-)

----------


## ski-grexi

Kennt jemand von euch eine schöne Strecke in der Wachau ( fürs wOCHENENDE?)
War übrigens seit langem nach dem Unwetter oben im Woid und hab ein wenig Reine gemacht (von Bama und Astln befreit), liegt aber immer noch a bisl.
Aber das muß bis nächste Woche warten ;-)
D´Ehre

----------


## hawaiiron77

wo hast was befreit.?! ich habe seit gestern denn trail gesäubert der zur unterführung führt. paar jumps einen kleinen wallride dazugemacht und komplett mit´n rech´n drüber gefahren war a ziemlich hokn  :Big Grin: .

und habe vom kahlenberg beim hotel da wo der brunnen ist rechts die stiegen rauf denn weg der in den stadtwanderweg 1 einmündet motiviziert  :Twisted: . da gibts 2 oder 3 kicker neben denn sitzbänken bei den hügeln naturgeshapt.

das geht weiter so bis zur fussgänger brücke dort die stufen runter und gleich wieder am wanderweg der auch ein teil kahlenberger mtb strecke ist. 
dort hab ich direkt am weg paar naturhügerl hingeschaufelt die nicht auffallen aber man abhebt. noch einer bei einem grossen baum der auch grösser ist.

das ganze geht bis zur waldausfahrt hinter der schönstadt, da muss man halt rechts das zache stück bergauf und dann nach 100m wieder links rauf und dann den forstweg folgen bis links die grosse wiese kommt wenn man dann im wald reinfährt 20-30m sieht man schon links den trail der zur unterführung führt.

werd noch morgen oder am weekend unten bei dem grillwiese jumps bissal was machen.

wer lust hat morgen ab 18 uhr bin ich auf dem Magistrat Grillplatz 3 auf der insel hab ich gemietet. zur verpflegung ist jeder selbst zuständig von bier und essen brennstoff ist dort  :Twisted: 

https://www.wien.gv.at/umwelt/wasser...ges/insel3.gif

----------


## hawaiiron77

Achtung das Grillen ist erst am Samstag denn 8.8.2009 hab mich mit Termin verwurschtlt also von heute ausgesehen Morgen  :Wink:

----------


## ski-grexi

D´ehre Roni,
da dürft ich eh auch gewesen sein.Hab ein paar querliegende Bama weg, ansonsten eh nix.
Dein Werken klingt hingegen wieder nach echter Bauoffensive- bin am Woende bei einer Hochzeit in der Wachau, aber würd mich freuen wenn du ab Dienstag einmal Zeit hättest für eine Runde (Spaten pack ich ein), und du zeigst mir wo was gemacht werden könnt- bin dabei!!

----------


## Zap

@Ron: Sehr klasse gemacht! Bin heute die ganze Runde abgefahren und vor der Brücke habe ich einen kleinen Sprung etwas aufgepeppt, weil der doch etwas unkomfortabel zu springen war - habe noch Erde aufgeschüttet, damit der Absprung etwas runder ist.
Der Wallride ist auch gelungen, dort würde ich allerdings die Auffahrt noch mit Holz und Erde auffüllen. Ist noch etwas hakelig, die Anfahrt. Das kann ich auch machen, wenn ich nächstes Mal wieder Werkzeug dabei habe.
Den Trail hast ja wirlich sehr sauber gerecht - da liegt kein einiziges Blattl mehr. hehehe Lässig wäre noch ein Anlieger kurz vor dem vorletzten Sprung über den Baumstumpf (der dann den Weg kreuzt).

----------


## grunzl

hello! tätets ihr so nett sein und mir per pm verraten wo diese trails sind? würd mir das gern mal reinziehn und schaun ob i dort an auftrag hab. bin selbst auch gern mal mit schaufel und rechen unterwegs und zu jeglicher bauarbeit motiviert. thx!

----------


## Meister Eder

Grüße,
Ich würde auch gern wissen wo ihr herum werkelt und mir das Ganze aus der Nähe anschaun  :Smile:   Eine PM wäre nett.
Danke schonmal

----------


## hawaiiron77

dank, dank der trail ist wirklich wie geleckt  :Wink: . super zap bin auch heute das erste mal runtergefahren aber mehr schlecht als recht war auf einer geburtstags party bis halb sechs früh  :Jaw Drop: . sind wirklich nette jumps nicht zu gross machen aber spaß.

bei den grillwiese jumps wo unten der erste kicker ist habe ich den weg der gleich gerade aus über den nächsten kicker geht auch wieder freigemacht und unten als abschluss auch an netten jump gebaut  :Big Grin: . also gibts wieder zwei wege, den dritten in der mitte mit den grössern jumps muss ich mir noch was überlegen. der step-up ist verlorene zeit da ist immer alles gatschig das lass ich.

----------


## Zap

Mit ein bissl Werkzeug gehts gleich viel schneller: den zweite kleine Hupfer auf dem Trail vor der Unterführung habe ich heute etwas aufgeschüttet, damit man mit Speed drüber fahren kann und nicht so sehr einen Bunnyhop machen muss.
Und beim Wallride hab ich eine Auffahrt gebaut. Jetzt geht das auch viel glatter zu fahren

----------


## hawaiiron77

super zap danke. feine sache wenn jeder bissal was macht damit der trail in schuss bleibt.

werd morgen wieder unterwegs sein muss heute mal richtig ausnüchtern nach  zwei tagen saufen.  :Jaw Drop:

----------


## WaldlPhil

fleißig fleißig burschn ;-)

----------


## ski-grexi

Hab mich übrigens im Wäldchen beim Krapfenwaldl letztens dermaßen saublöd hingelegt, daß ich genau auf einem Kicker gelandet bin, mit Ring und Mittelfinger zw. die Hölzln und weitergeflogen bin- und mir leider die Kapseln und Bandln geschrottet hab.
Klingt aber schlimmer als es ist, bekomme zwar immer wenn ich sie mir anschau Heißhunger auf Frankfurter, aber war schon wieder am Semmering und sonst auch scho wieder fahren!
Indianer halt ;-)

----------


## grunzl

dann nehm ich morgen an senf mit für deine würschtlfinger, schmatz schmatz  :Big Grin:

----------


## ski-grexi

Ja....und an frischgriebenen Kren....aaahhh, herrlich!
Dazu ein Bier- was gibts schenas!!? :Beer:

----------


## WaldlPhil

wie gehts dir sonst so grexi,lang nix ghört von dir? bist in wien?

----------


## ski-grexi

> wie gehts dir sonst so grexi,lang nix ghört von dir? bist in wien?


Ja, bin in Wien und nur selten weg.Wie schauts bei dir aus?
(Auch Solid mission-technisch!?)
Wir habn uns lang nicht mehr gesehn,wann reißen wir einmal was an? :Confused: 
Bist öfters unterwegs?

----------


## ski-grexi

Roni, war heut mim Grunzl am Nasenweg und dann sind wir noch einmal vom kahlenberg zur Schönstadt - lustig!
Aber beim Urwegerl hast ganze Arbeit geleistet- von der Streckn kannst essen-kein Astl, kein Blattl ;-) :Way To Go:

----------


## grunzl

ja, sehr saubere arbeit, noch ein bissl reiner und man könnt sich spiegeln in dem wegerl. werd sicher bald mit mein schauferl zuwachsen und die unteren jumps ein bissl nachbessern, damit der grexi net wieder seine griffln zwischen des holz steckt und sich ein paar frankfurter biegt  :Big Grin:

----------


## hawaiiron77

na fein freit mi wenn´s eich taugt. 

ist ja schön wenn man sieht wo man fährt  :Wall Bash: . der weg war schon bald gar nicht mehr richtig zum sehen.

der trail taugt mir auch ist schön flowig, paar jumps gehören noch ausgebessert das stimmt war immer nur mit schaufel und rechen bewaffnet und konnte sie nicht testen nur nach gefühl gebauen

ich find der baumstamm in der mitte nach den anliegern ist voll lustig der fetzt einen richtig in die luft.

hoffe es pisst morgen nicht so wie heute :Evil:

----------


## grunzl

ab wann bistn du dort? vielleicht geht sichs bei mir morgen a aus.

----------


## hawaiiron77

kommt drauf an wenn der grexi mich anruft, und wie das wetter ist. sag mal so am frühen nachmittag

----------


## Zap

> na fein freit mi wenn´s eich taugt. 
> 
> ist ja schön wenn man sieht wo man fährt . der weg war schon bald gar nicht mehr richtig zum sehen.
> 
> der trail taugt mir auch ist schön flowig, paar jumps gehören noch ausgebessert das stimmt war immer nur mit schaufel und rechen bewaffnet und konnte sie nicht testen nur nach gefühl gebauen
> 
> ich find der baumstamm in der mitte nach den anliegern ist voll lustig der fetzt einen richtig in die luft.


Meinst du den Baumstumpf bevor das Wegerl zu Ende ist?
Da möcht ich noch ein Landehügerl hinschaufeln, damit nicht so viel Schwung verloren geht. Momentan ist das ja noch eher ein Sprung ins flat *knall*.

----------


## hawaiiron77

ja den mein ich, naja bei mir *knallts* eigentlich nicht. na hoffentlich *zerknallt* die landung dann nicht  :Mr. Orange:

----------


## ski-grexi

ich bin für eine mini-drop-batterie irgendwo am wegerl zw. kahlenberg und schönstadt, roni.von einem 1/2 m bis 1 1/2 m Höhe!
Was meinst Ronald?
Im Laufe der Woche?

----------


## hawaiiron77

Hört sich gut an. Müssen wir nur ein gscheites platzal finden. da komm ich dann aber ohne bike sondern wieder mit werkzeug bewaffnet  :Wink: .

Semmering war leiwand, mein knochel ist zwar a bissal blau und geschwollen aber sonst bin ich wieder halbwegs fit.

----------


## hawaiiron77

am geschicktesten gehts aber glaub ich bei den grillwiesen jumps vom material und von der neigung her. dort reißen wir den jägerstand ab und basteln die drop-batterie drauß  :Mrgreen:  :Mr. Brown:  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## ski-grexi

> am geschicktesten gehts aber glaub ich bei den grillwiesen jumps vom material und von der neigung her. dort reißen wir den jägerstand ab und basteln die drop-batterie drauß


...genau...und den Jaga nehmen wir zum buckln, und wehe der pariert ned :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!

----------


## ski-grexi

...oder ich lad ihn gleich zu mir ein, hab heute in der Nacht eine Wildschweinrotte verjagen müssen aus dem Garten- haben einen gesegneten Appettit und fressen alles zam! :Confused:

----------


## robertg202

Jetzt verstehe ich das! 
Du brauchst eine Brille: der Arthur und ich wollten Dich überraschen und Du rennst plötzlich mit einer Hacke auf uns zu und machst komische schreiende Laute........

----------


## grunzl

ja wo soll i denn sonst hin mit meiner familie? oben wor da jaga auf sein drop, ehm standl, und du haust uns aus dein gartl a no ausse. wir haben hunger! grunz, grunz!

----------


## grunzl

anscheinend sehr beliebt dein gartl, wildsaumagnet quasi. 
an alle wildsaurotten: wir sollten organisiert vorgehen. im garten antäuschen und dann von hinten richtung kühlschrank vordringen  :Cool:

----------


## ski-grexi

:Stop: Näxtes moi schiaß i !! :Dine: 
Verschwinds, Gsindl!!

----------


## Ruben

Also hallo ihr lustigen,

nimmt mich mal wer mit zum krappfenwaldl amal oder bzw. zu einem leiwanden trail. Hab wieder tierischen bock es amal wieder richtig krachen zu lassen.
Wann geht denn wer fahren?!

LG!

----------


## ski-grexi

So- der Kas is bissen!!Jetzt gibts ein Schweinsbraterl !!
der Robert, der Arthur und der Grunzl waren heute Nacht wieder in meinem Gartl-leider hab ichs verschlafen- durch die Paradeiser sinds marschiert- die gaunzen Kriecherln hams gfressen!! :Mad: 
Ich hab 2 Brüder, die Förster sind- jetzt ratets einmal was ich veranlassen werde!?

----------


## grunzl

eine schnelle wiederaufforstung der paradeiser plantage, hoffe ich doch. geht sichs bis heute nacht aus? war ja net grad viel dran an die paar büschln.

----------


## kitingfreak

soda leutz!
is a bisl ruhig geworden hier! was los?
ich war gestern oben, der kicker über den ersten krater is ja ziemlich geil! aber der zweite krater danach is scho a bisl heftig, vorallem der umgefallenen baum dann unten im auslauf! wer hat lust mal in den nexten tagen raufzukommen? ich werd oben sein!
greez

----------


## WaldlPhil

viel spaß obn,freut mich das es dir taugt.....

----------


## ski-grexi

nexte wochn gern einmal.

----------


## robertg202

Servus!
Wie gehts denn Deinen Würstelfingern?
Ich bin wieder im Lande - der Roadgap wartet!

----------


## Ruben

Ich tät auch gern amal rauf schaun! 
LG!

----------


## ski-grexi

> Servus!
> Wie gehts denn Deinen Würstelfingern?
> Ich bin wieder im Lande - der Roadgap wartet!


Seas, kann nicht klagen- dünn sinds halt gworden- mager schauns aus!
Hab nach wie vor die Schienen- owa zum Fahren geb ichs halt runter.
Das danach wieder in die Schienen biegen ist halt ziemlich schmerzhaft, aber für den Spaß vergieß ich auch gern ein paar Tränen  :Mr. Yellow: - so schlimm is auch nicht- aber im Ernst- tut noch weh, geh aber trotz allem Radlfahren.
Meld mich bei dir!

----------


## ski-grexi

Hei Burschen,
mir habens zw. Freitag und heute inder Früh ein Red Bull FR (schwarz)mit pike-Gabel und ganz gutem Zubehör, Shimano Scheibenbremsen,... gfladert.
Wenns jemand sieht- bitte sagen!
Gott sei Dank hab ich mein "echtes" Radl wo anders verstaut gehabt!
Scheiße, die sind übern Zaun, haben in die Werkstatt eingebrochen und habens wieder über einen 2,40m Zaun gehievt!-Orschlecha!! :Evil:

----------


## grunzl

sers grexi!

solche gfrasta! einmal so ein saukind erwischen, das wär was  :Mad: 

vielleicht solltest das in Allgemeines Downhill Board  auch reinstellen, damit es mehr leut lesen, foto wär a gut.

so eine gsindlstadt, i glaub i fahr glei wieder nach leogang...

----------


## ski-grexi

Da hast wohl recht- laut Kieberer is das Radl vermutlich schon über der Grenze- da sich da ein großer Markt angeblich auftut.
Man weiß daß da organisierte Balkan-Banden am Werk sind und das macht das ganze nicht leichter- weil einmal über die Grenze...>!>?und tschüss!!
Aber vielleicht hab ich ja Glück!?
Ja, so einen dadad ich auch gern erwischen- und an den Haaren der Eier zur Polizei schleifen- und dazwischen immer wieder ruckartig fest anziehen und einmal herumzwirbeln!!Kannst mir glauben!!

----------


## grunzl

frag dich mal in deiner nachbarschaft durch, vielleicht hat ja jemand einen verdächtigen beim auschecken gesehen. der muss ja theoretisch bis ganz in die nähe gekommen sein, wenn er die werkstatt gezielt angsteuert hat. wenn die saubande immer wieder im 19ten zuschlägt sieht man das gfrast vielleicht wieder mal wo. dreh mal aufmerksam ein paar köderrunden. bin zu jeder aktion bereit  :Wink:  wenn du ihn erwischt: bitte nicht den spenglern übergeben...  :Evil:

----------


## ski-grexi

Danke für dein Angebot- würd ich natürlich gern in Anspruch nehmen!
Ködern wär super natürlich!!Aber da brauchst auch viel Zeit- und dann nix mit Polizei, sondern "privat" ausmachen- sonst siehst keine Radln!
Autoschlüssel auch gleich anbaut gestern- super Tag!!

----------


## robertg202

Die sind allen Ernstes über den riesigen Zaun geklettert um bei Dir in der Werkstatt einzubrechen, um das zusammengeschusterte Red-Bull-Radl zu stehlen?
Erstens eine Frechheit, und zweitens sind das schöne Trottel ;-)
Hast vielleicht ein Foto von dem Radl? Vielleicht tauchts ja echt irgendwo in Wien auf. 
Habens sonst irgendetwas mitgehen lassen?
Wennst den Dieb erwischt: bitte ruf mich auch an! Möcht auch so 1-2 Stunden ohne Polizei mit demjenigen in Ruhe plaudern können......

Apropo: wir sollten dieses Wochenende echt was anreissen - vielleicht am Freitag Nachmittag, so wie letztes Mal?

----------


## ski-grexi

Ganz deppat sind die nicht- den Rahmen kannst zwar relativ kübln, aber die Anbauteile waren alle echt gut- pike etc.
Ich hab kein Photo noch gefunden, aber ich find schon noch was.

----------


## grunzl

hast von den teilen die artikelnummern der hersteller? mit denen könnt man sprachunabhängig im netz suchen.

----------


## ski-grexi

nix hab ich !!
Muß schauen, habe all mein Zeug wie Rechnungen in Tirol bei einm Freund, vielleicht sind die dabei.
Tja, dann nehm ich mir fürs nächste, übernächste Jahr einmal vor ein schönes Enduro zu bauen, aber erst einmal schön sparen. :Frown:

----------


## Ruben

"Man weiß daß da organisierte Balkan-Banden"

Weil da gonze ruas aufe kummt,...scherz! :EEK!: 

Tut ma leid für dich, kann mir auch jeden tag passieren!
Wenn eine partie von euch fahren geht, bitte bescheid sagen!!!

LG!

----------


## ski-grexi

Naja, die feinsten Herrschaften wern des scho ned sein, die da solch einem Gewerbe nachgehen.
Egal, erwischen darf ich den nicht!-Bei der Ehr´ des Reinheitsgebots, ich schwörs!!

----------


## kitingfreak

will iwer fahren gehn heut bzw die nexten tage?!
lg

----------


## WaldlPhil

..ich halt auch meine augen offen,bin ja auch oft in deiner gegend unterwegs,aber oag das die das übern zaun ghoben haben,weil ich kenn den zaun,ist ja fast wie a festung.vielleicht wars jemand vom haus??

----------


## ski-grexi

> ..ich halt auch meine augen offen,bin ja auch oft in deiner gegend unterwegs,aber oag das die das übern zaun ghoben haben,weil ich kenn den zaun,ist ja fast wie a festung.vielleicht wars jemand vom haus??


...ja eh- ich hab meine Freundin in Verdacht ,daß es gstessn hat und heimlich mit mein Radl fahrt!!!
Ich werd sie mir zur Brust nehmen!!!

----------


## gstoned

bin grad in den 19ten gezogen und auf der suche nach einer strecke. kann mir einer von euch erklären, wie ich zu dieser strecke finde. 
thx, stefan

----------


## kitingfreak

ich kann dich mal mitnehmen, wegbeschreibung ist schwierig und wird wenn dann nur über pn geklärt!=P meld dich wenn du zeit hast ich bin eh fast täglich oben!
lg kitingfreak

----------


## ski-grexi

Philipp, laß wieder einmal was von dir hören!!
Bist manchmal am Weg?
Gehst noch so viel hupfen?Gibts was neues!?

----------


## robertg202

Servas Grexi

Was hebst denn scho wieda amal net ab und rufst a net zruck du Hirsch?
Hast was versäumt gestern!!!!!!

----------


## ski-grexi

Oha, hab ich was verpasst!?
Anruf hab ich aber keinen bemerkt!!

----------


## WaldlPhil

....werd die woche,ab morgen,wieder bissl bastln obn beim krater....wer lust hat,hilfe ist immer willkommen,wie ihr wißt ;-)......grüße

----------


## ski-grexi

Sehr tauge, unter der Woche geht die Woche leider nix, aber danach !
Endlich hört man wieder was im Forum von dir.
War ewig nimmer dort!-freu mich!!

----------


## WaldlPhil

schau halt wiedermal hin grexi,jetzt gibts echt schon für jedes fahrkönnen bissl was.wird immer verspielter dort oben.
wie gehts dem rony eigendlich?
freu mich schon wenns dort obn mal schneit,dann wirds schneebrettl ausgepackt. grüße

----------


## Ruben

Jo herst, schau ma dass ma am WE noch was zammbringen vielleicht!?
Leiwand wärs scho bevor der winter kommt.
Und alles leiwand bei dir, gibts was neues?!

LG!

Ruben

----------


## kitingfreak

der sprung über den 2. krater ist ja mal total hammer!! daugt ma voll! einzig den auslauf kömma noch verbessern!^^ bin jetzt 2 mal in den baumhaufen unten reingeknallt! :Confused: 
greez

----------


## hawaiiron77

welchen krater meinst du.? denn rechten wennst wo es 10 meter drüber nach unten geht.?! 

ja am freitag nachmittag hätte ich ziemlich sicher zeit eventuell wenn der grunzl zeit hat bring ich im mit.

lg
rony

----------


## WaldlPhil

jep,past eh alles,hab weiter gebaut,dort wo wir,ruben,den neuen bei den drops gebaut habn,da gibts jetzt drei,und morgen folgen 2 neue und ein anlieger.hab die so gebaut,das ma ziemlich drüber rauschn kann,des wird a racige streckn :-)....
rony,ruf ma uns halt am Do. zamm,würd dir auch deine festplattn mitnehmen,die hab ich ja noch immer.....
freut mich kiting,das dir der sprung taugt,das mit dem holzhaufn unten is besch..,weiß.lass dir halt was einfallen für da unten und treff ma uns mal wieder.....bin die woche jeden tag ab mittag obn....

----------


## WaldlPhil

....sodale,vielleicht klappt es ja hiermit......mittlerweile haben leider alle bikeparks im ösiland geschlossen,außer ein winziger kleiner fleck der sich in wien befindet,den einige von euch schon kennen und größtenteils auch zu schätzen wissen.ist zwar kein bikepark mit lift,für die ganz gmiadlichn,aber zum austoben und weh tun reichts :-). so und jetzt mein anliegen. ich mein,ich bau die sachen da oben wirklich extrem gerne und einige haben ja eifrig mitgeholfen und selbst schon hand angelegt,und mir ists wirklich sch egal wer da oben fährt,nur bitte leut,helfts a bissal mit!man könnte so viele geile sachn bauen,wenn man zu zweit oder zu dritt oder mehr,dahinter ist. wenn das wörtchen wenn nicht wär,jaja,blabla,denkt ihr euch wahrscheinlich  :EEK!: .nur,denks mal daran,wo in wien gibts sowas in der art. den jenigen,die bis jetzt mitgeholfen,bin ich extrem dankbar.ich möcht jetzt auch nicht über alles herziehen,nicht falsch verstehn leute,möchte euch nur motivieren um weiter zu bauen,und damit meine ich nicht so alle heiligen zeiten mal.also raus mit die koidn fiaß,rein in warme sockerl und auf gehts. 
.....und bitte nehmts euren müll wieder mit!!!!!oder soll ich euch wieder ein sackerl fürs gackerl aufhängen ;-)....
also das soll an alle gehn,die motiviert sind was spaßiges zum biken zu baun und bereit sind,auch zeit dafür zu opfern.zum teufel mit dem sprücherl,time is money.....davon halt ich nix.
in diesem sinne,ich bin morgen wieder oben,spaß haben ;-).......grüßle! :Big Grin:

----------


## hawaiiron77

wenn ich freitag komme werma was anpacken a bissal. unseren anderen trail werd ich auch wieder pflegen müssen wenn die meisten blätter down sind  :Wink: 

hoff es ist nicht alles zu big für mich, bissal was flaches für speed wär a feine sache das ich nicht wieder die lust verlier um zum bombenkrater zu kommen z.b..

mach a paar pics bitte phil wenn´s geht das was zum gugg´n bis freitag gibt.

wer kann soll kommen am freitag ab 14 uhr damit wir paar leute sind dann geht schnell was weiter  :Wink:

----------


## WaldlPhil

...deine worte wurden erhört rony ;-) und hab da was neues begonnen zu baun.mit ruben entstand der erste racige dirt.mittlerweile gibts vier,die man entweder sehr kurz oder weit hupfn kann.werd halt heute paar fotos machn mitm handy,hoff die werden was bei der witterung,aber angeblich solls ja schen werden am nachmittag.
wär cool wenn noch wer rauf kommt.069919037596 ich beiße nicht,höchstens meine spitzhacke hehe......

----------


## hawaiiron77

war fein heute oben sehr geile und vor allem viele jumps für alle könnens stufen
da kann man sich gut steigern. werd auf alle fälle wieder öfters rauf kommen.


and the big balls award goes to kitingfreak

respekt echt fett der kratersprung das sind locker 10m

----------


## grunzl

jo guat wors! der ktingfreak is echt ka bröserl, hat sich den BBA voll verdient!

----------


## WaldlPhil

jep,echt fett kiting,müßts halt früher rauf wegen fotos,echt so zu mittag ist dort sehr geiles licht,wenns nur bissl wolkig ist,werd mich da sicher auch bald mal drüber lassen.
....und der kleine anlieger wird leiwand,der ist dann montags sicher schon fertig plus sprung danach ;-)
hat mir voll taugt heut,kurz,aber mit paar lässige leut ist doch immer fein.so sollts öfter sein. grüße und bis bald !

----------


## Ruben

Hallo, tät gern morgen rauf schaun, was geht, ist jemand mit von der partie, phill vielleicht :Big Grin: .???
Hab bock ab zu gehn, letztens wie wir waren, wars ja echt leiwand, von wegen drop und gap ohne einen einzigen sturz und das öfters huhuhuh  :EEK!: 

LG!

----------


## WaldlPhil

He Leute waren heute wieder oben und haben die Strecke erweitert  :Smile: .Wer lust hat,bitte helft mit  :Embarrassment:  brauchen mehrere Hände um mehr Spaß zu haben, nicht nur beim Hackeln sondern beim fahren  :Rolleyes: .Die abfahrt wird teuflisch auch beim Krater geht es bald weiter nicht nur bis in den Baum.Ach übrigends der Kratersprung ist 11 meter.RESPECKT Sind morgen wieder oben Leute kommt auch. mfg Judith

----------


## greenlife666

hy leute ich find es lässig auch mal frauen bei der arbeit zu sehn siehe waldphil fotos mfg

----------


## greenlife666

achja hab ganz vergessn rubens konstruktion zu loben ist echt........ :Confused:

----------


## WaldlPhil

das kann nur einer sein...hans grins
ja ist einiges weiter gegangen obn am wochenende,feine sache!werd die woche eh wieder viel obn sein und mir neue sprünge überlegen. grüße

----------


## greenlife666

jo des bin i hoff i hab am we mei bike dann wirds lustig seh ma uns am we?sam oda sonn?hab vielleicht scho an brettllieferanten erfahr im laufe der woch mehr mfg :Big Grin:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

na bam...
da tut sich ja einiges, werd wohl auch mal das kommende we raufschaun müssen...
mal schaun wie der dienstpllan für das we ausschaut...

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja,das wär sehr leiwand,brettln wärn a gschicht,oder längere pfosten,schau halt was es gibt.coole sache dasd das bike doch bekommen hast.jetzt gehts los!
jep wurschtn,schau rauf am wochenende,sind sicher wieder obn,soferns nicht vollgas waschlt,wird dir taugen,was da dazugekommen ist.da geistert immer ein vampir herum,der saugeile sachn baut,grins......

----------


## Ruben

Hab garned gewusst das ich da was konstruiert hab, aber egal.  :Confused: 

Ich sag mal, wer nicht demnächst rauf schaut und mit anpackt oder zumindest fährt und nacher dem Wladphill und seiner Holden die füsse küsst, ist ein eierbär.
So frech bin ich mal, und beste grüße!!!

----------


## WaldlPhil

hihi,aber erst fußi küssen nachdem wir gebaut haben hähä,sehr gschmackig mmmh  :Stick Out Tongue: 
greenlife meinte diese holzverbindung bei meinen fotos,welche von dir stammte,weißt eh,ruben. werd mich heut mal umsehen nach einer verbindung zur höhenstraße hin.wär geil dann könnte man shuttln.
wenn jemand zeit hat heute,bitte melden,meine nummer steht eh hier im thread.freu mich über jeden der kommt.grüßle vom füßle

----------


## Vampir

He Leute schwir am wochenende wider oben herum mit anhang hoffe das wetter spielt mit und ihr auch ach ja Ruben danke wirt noch erger daoben wenn ich bischen mehr zeit habe und hilfe von euch allen :Smile:

----------


## Ruben

Am WE versuch ich auch oben zu sein, wir kennen uns nicht Vampir, oder?
ja des nimmt scho parkähnliche strukturen an, wär schön wenn ein harter kern zusammen hält und das ganze in stand bleibt. Ich denk allein packts der phill u. co. nicht. Wenn noch 1-2 fette sachen da sind wärs ned schlecht, aber anderer seits sollte es nicht zu arg dort oben werden. Vielleicht das wir uns nur auf die flowigsten gschichteln beschränken.
Aber ein 4 meter drop und oder ein monster hip sollten scho noch kommen  :Big Grin:  :Mr. Yellow:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:  :EEK!:  !

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

doch ruben ;-) den vampir kennst du....meine bessere hälfte,meine rechte hand,einfach mein vampir ;-).
aber feine worte von dir.wer echt a gschicht wenn der harte kern zusammen hält,dann haben wir immer eine,für uns,perfekte bahn.und für zwei fette dinger noch,bin ich auch,dann sollten wir es mal daweil belassen und uns noch weiter umsehen in der gegend.
hoffentlich past das wetter am wochenende!!!
hat einer von euch eine idee,habs irgendwie geschaft das ich keine fotos mehr anschaun kann auf der seite.habe bei einem foto in meiner galerie,welches ich löschen wollte,mit der rechten maustaste auf ....grafiken von dh-rangers..blockieren .......  gedrückt,und jetzt geht garnix mehr.ich sehe weder die fotos in meiner galerie,noch die ganzen anderen fotos von dieser seite.wäre ein hit,wenn jemand einen tipp hätte.dem administrator hab ich auch schon geschrieben,nur kommt von dem leider nix retour.

grüße,phil

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wennst den firefox hast, probier mal bei extras-einstellungen-und bei inhalt:
"grafiken laden" ob dort ein häkchen ist, wenn nicht, dann mach eines hin...
sonst ka...

----------


## grunzl

sers phil, unter firefox: Extras->Einstellungen->Inhalt->Ausnahmen ("Pop-up" UND "Grafiken") und dort jeweils die downhill rangers aus der liste raushaun.
oops, in den Pop-up-ausnahmen müssen sie drin sein, in den Grafiken-ausnahmen müssen sie raus!
oder verwendest IE?

----------


## Vampir

hollo leute wie gets phil hoffe es klappt jetzt bald mit den fotos :Embarrassment:  wer kommt den jetzt alles am we :Rolleyes: mfg vampir

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich leider nicht, weil ich erfahren habe, dass ich am samstag ab 13:00 hauptdienst habe und am sonntag war ich sowieso schon eingeteilt...
kack heer...

PS.: hab heute auch Hauptdienst...

 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## WaldlPhil

hey danke burschen,dankedankedanke,es funkt wieder alles.hätte wohl doch den informatik kurs damals in der schule besuchen sollen hehe
michi wann schaust wieder rauf,hast zeit die woche?
wurschtfleckerl,wär cool wennst auch wiedermal raufkommst!
sodale,jetzt werd ich bissl nachtbiken gehn,stadt unsicher machn.....lg

----------


## WaldlPhil

und....sorry,natürlich noch nen dicken fetten schmatza an mein schatzal ;-)!!!!!!

----------


## grunzl

phil, werd am sa raufschaun. vielleicht auch morgen vormittag, hättest auch zeit?

----------


## WaldlPhil

wann könntest denn,morgen vormittag,michi?ich,müßte dann zumittag oder 1 bei meiner großmutter sein....

----------


## WaldlPhil

wurschtfleckerl,wie fährt sich eigendlich das spank hardtail,welches du dir gekauft hast?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

saugeil, das teil...
es ist sauleicht (im vergleich zum stinky), und superleicht zum beschleunigen.
superkompakter rahmen, das einzige was mich dabei nervt, ist dass kein sattelschnellspanner montiert ist, aber das ändert sich ja hoffentlich bald...
 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 

eigentlich hätt ich vorgehabt, am sa mitm spank raufzutreten, aber das geht ja leider net...

----------


## WaldlPhil

...für bmx bahn sicher sehr leiwand das ding,vösendorf zB
  wie läng bist denn noch bei dem sch verein?
aber so sattelklemmen,bekommst du eh in jeden sportgschäft,eigendlich.....

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich weiß...
aber der kommt gleichzeitig mit dem sattel und ein paar pedalen...

ich bin bis 5. jänner 2010 bei dem verein, nur sind wir diese und nächste woche nur zu dritt, deswegen is es so besch.... zurzeit...

----------


## greenlife666

he jo phil de brettln kommen besser!is das der auslauf beim 11er sprung?wenn ja viel spass da runter!!!!!mfg an schen no :Big Grin:  i wär samstag erst so um 4 bei dir aber i ruf di no an

----------


## WaldlPhil

is ok hans,ruf ma uns da noch zamm,sind aber höchst wahrscheinlich im wald obn....weißt schon was wegen holz? hat der b.meister schon zurück gschrieben eigendlich?
welche pedale magst denn gern haben wurschtfleckerl

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

flache, große, schwarze und billige flats...
marke is ziemlich wurscht, hätt ja auch die alten weiterverwendet, wenn ich die pins rausbringen würd, die sind aber viel zu fest...
wieso?

----------


## WaldlPhil

ach nur so,weil ich ja auch immer herumstöbere im net und in den gschäftln,vielleicht findet sich da ja was...

----------


## greenlife666

ne hat er noned wegen holz wart i auf de mail is nemli de firma wo mei papi war bevor er in pensi gangen is wenn der nix springen last tret i ihn in a.....!allerdings wenn was geht müsst ma nach brunn fahrn mfg
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich glaub, dass das das geringere problem is, wie das holz zu seinem bestimmungsort kommt...

----------


## Vampir

wer fährt den dann ums holz wenn wir es bekommen und du schlebst es dann rauf oder alle :Big Grin:   weist e bin ein teufel :Twisted:  grins :Big Grin:

----------


## greenlife666

das beste wär auto mit anhänger aber i muss auf antwort warten oda wollts einfach reinplatzn und sagn gib her du sau? :Big Grin: aber das lässt si sicha machn.i hoff halt das er was hergibt.mfg

----------


## WaldlPhil

hat wer nen hubschrauber  :EEK!:  das wär der hit ,ich weiß ich träum grad bissl hehe

----------


## greenlife666

a hubi wär geil da flieg ma aber in a sägewerk hehe :Rolleyes: hast schowida was neues baut?aja muss ganze nächste wochw a hackln is oasch oba i brauch kohle für reifen kette und so i mg die die du hinten oben hast(stachelschweindi) :Big Grin: haben sicha geil grip wenn der kein holz auslast is ma grad was eingfalln aba das müss ma besprechn wenn ma uns sehn kann i ned schreibn mfg

----------


## grunzl

möcht morgen spätestens um 9:00 oben sein, hängt aber auch von den scheiss gelsen ab, die sich bei mir in der wohnung ein nest baut haben und mir den schlaf rauben, diese kraupaten bestien  :Evil:  werd in der früh reinposten, falls ich rauffahr.

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja wie gesagt 069919037596,ruf mich einfach an michi,geht einfacher.von wo fährst du eigendlich immer weg?
der hinterreifen ist von nokian,einfach auf die seite schaun....

----------


## Vampir

hallo schlafmützen wer kommt morgen rauf  :Mr. Brown:  schwir morgen mit meinen jungs oben herum auch wen es leicht regnen solte  :EEK!:  bin ca ab balb 2 oben und werde ein bischen weiter machen lange get es ja e nima weils finster wirt  aber egal wer lust hat kommt rauf  :Confused:                     würd mich freuen mlg vampir

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo kack wetter grunzl,kann ma nix machn.aber der regen ist anderer seits saucool für die anlieger,da werden wir morgen bissl trammpeltier spielen.....grüße

----------


## Ruben

Der krater-gap/stepdown lasst mir keine ruhe...hilfe  :EEK!: 
Ich glaub ich muss den am wochenende springen,... also ich glaube  :Embarrassment: 
Muss die ganze zeit drann denken! 
Vielleicht könnt mas noch etwas umshapen, dass die linie direkter verläuft, weil ich scheiss mich vorm liegenden baum an und nicht so wirklich vor dem Sprung.
Naja sag ich mal, wer weiß wies dann ausschaut  :Stick Out Tongue: 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## greenlife666

hy leute wir könnten bretter und so haben nur muss es morgen bis 12.00 abgeholt werden und ich bin hackln!wer hat zeit und auto bitte meldet euch bin bis 23.00 sicha munta.06642723888 :Confused:  :Big Grin:

----------


## WaldlPhil

wäre supa hans,danke,aber so schnell wird wohl da keiner zeit haben,meine erfahrung ;-).vielleicht klappt es ja nächste woche.vampir hat auch leider keine zeit.

----------


## greenlife666

das is aber kake weil wenn es keiner holt schmeissn die es weg der wegen dem bike hat samstag ka zeit scheisse :Twisted:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

das ist echt oasch, wenns zumindest bis zum abend die möglichkeit gäbe, das holz zu holen...

----------


## greenlife666

es könnte morgen vormittag wer in meinem namen anrufen und fragen ob es am abend oder samstag geht i kann ned teln (022363172425 frau dlask)aber sagtmir bitte vorher bescheid!mei numma 06642723888 müller!

----------


## Vampir

begrüße hr müller wie gets  :Mr. Orange:  leider kann ich nicht fahen aber bitte schau das du für nächste woche sa was ausmachen kannst wer super           ruben mehr vertrauen in dich du schafst es auch so wie es jetzt ist bleib cool  :Cool:  mlg vampir

----------


## greenlife666

das is oasch weil sie es ned aufhebn wegen platzmangel im lager!gehn tuts ned so gut der typ von dem i das bike kauft hab hat ka zeit das i es mia holn kann :Twisted:

----------


## WaldlPhil

also ich freu mich schon auf morgen,mit meinem vampir herumzugeistern :-).das mitm holz ist blöd echt,könnten wir echt gut brauchen.ich werd mal den michi anrufen,vielleicht hat der zeit.ich sag dir bescheid hr müller.....

----------


## greenlife666

jo mach das bin eh no länger auf glaubst hätt judith am we zeit wegen dem bike wenn ihr den benz zahl?

----------


## WaldlPhil

fährt nach wels kein zug,oder von wo ist der nochmal?

----------


## greenlife666

doch aber i weis ned wann er zeit hat aber egal muss mal auf antwort wartn hab ihm mei numma gschickt aber rufn tut er ned

----------


## WaldlPhil

hi burschn und mädls,wer kommt denn aller rauf heut? werd sicher bald mal wegfahrn ....  grüßle

----------


## WaldlPhil

ruben,wie siehts bei dir aus mit abstrammpln ? grexi,kommst rauf am wochenende? lg

----------


## Ruben

ich will scho raufschaun morgen, wenn nix dzwischen kommt, eventuell im burgenland bäume schneiden...lol  :Embarrassment:

----------


## WaldlPhil

mhm,in schön metrige stücke bitte und nach wien bringen hehe.....ja wär cool wennst kommst,wenn nicht kann man auch nix machen....ich pack mich jetzt mal zamm und fahr rauf....grüße

----------


## WaldlPhil

joho,danke rony :-) heut wurde ein alter double wieder zum leben erweckt hehe,freut euch auf was neues! grüßle

----------


## Ruben

Bin am Sonntag oben, morgen muss ich ins burgenland, kaaacke.

LG!

Ruben

----------


## hawaiiron77

no problem phil war echt fein heute und die abschußrampe ist auch nicht ohne  :Wink:

----------


## WaldlPhil

seas ruben,wie wars baumsägn?kommst morgen auch rauf?den neuen hupfa mußt da gebn ;-).....lg

----------


## greenlife666

he jo phil wär heut echt gern kommen war aber 11 stunden hackln bin um 19.15 heimkommen krieg montag endlich mein bike :Big Grin:  nächstes we komm i sicha was hast schowida baut?der bugameister hat si a ned gmeldet der a.... :Twisted: bin nächste woche 3 tage in oö er liefert mir das bike auf die baustelle kann dort gleich testen im wald schön abend no und grise an deine mfg

----------


## WaldlPhil

grüßi hr müller wie gehts dir so? was gibts neues vom bike?

----------


## WaldlPhil

na ich hoff du bekommst das ding wirklich :Mr. Yellow:  hab eh zwei neue fotos in der galerie....dir und deiner auch noch nen gmiadlichn ;-)!

----------


## greenlife666

leute eine frage welcher bike park hat no offen mag nächstes we wo hinschaun mfg

----------


## WaldlPhil

unserer hat noch offen ;-),sonst glaub ich hat keiner mehr offen,schneit ja schon fast überall.....

----------


## greenlife666

moin moin na schmeist di heut rauf i hoff das am we das wetter passt der sprung is sicha heavy

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

@ phil und ruben:
ich hab ein paar videos gefunden und war mal so frei und hab sie hochgeladen...
Ruben und Bachgap
Phil und krater
ruben und krater

----------


## greenlife666

seas i krieg morgen um 2 mein bike hab leider nur sonntag zeit aber i komm scho in da früh so ca um 9 kommt aufs wetter an mfg

----------


## WaldlPhil

danke wurschtfleckerl ;-),mußt mir mal erklähren irgendwann wie man hier videos reinstellt please....
cool hans,morgen ists also endlich soweit hehe.....jep,hoff auch das es nächstes WE wieder schön ist,wär sehr fein.
war fein heut,ruben,die gfilmten sachn vom strecke düsen sind sehr cool,müß ma nochmal so machen....und den neuen hupfa,mach ma morgen fertig.....hoff es pislt morgen nicht!!! guads nächtle

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

yo mach ich gern, vl geht sich ja mal was nächstes we (sonntag) aus.
würd dann auch mit cam und spank raufkommen...

----------


## greenlife666

jo i hab mei bike und es is echt geil so ca 10 kilo fährt si gut der vorbau passt auch freu mi scho auf das we mfg

----------


## WaldlPhil

supa greenlife ;-) freut mich!und,noch alles ganz bei dem bike?bin gspannt,wies in echt aussieht.schmatza an vampir ;-)!

----------


## greenlife666

jo alles in ordnung  sattel vorbau reifen neu hinten son fetter wie du bei der dusche stehn hast sehr leicht ca 10 kilo vorderbremse schaltung muss i einstelln federgabel etwas zu hart für mi morgen gehts auf die piste bei der baustelle is echt geiles gelände 2000m bergab wiese erdhaufen festgefahrn vom bagger und waldstück hoff wir sehn uns am we mfg  :Mr. Orange:  :Big Grin:  :Mr Purple:

----------


## greenlife666

jo alles in ordnung  sattel vorbau reifen neu hinten son fetter wie du bei der dusche stehn hast sehr leicht ca 10 kilo vorderbremse schaltung muss i einstelln federgabel etwas zu hart für mi morgen gehts auf die piste bei der baustelle is echt geiles gelände 2000m bergab wiese erdhaufen festgefahrn vom bagger und waldstück hoff wir sehn uns am we mfg  :Mr. Orange:  :Big Grin:  :Mr Purple:

----------


## Ruben

So freunde der Blasmusik,

erst mal ein dickes lob an Ronny und Phil, der neue sprung ist der hit.
Und ich bin ihn diesmal vorm phil gesprungen huhuhuhu :Big Grin: , des hättest sehn müssen ronny!!!  :EEK!:  Also bin ca. 10 meter geflogen, ungefähr 3 meter zu weit ins flat geknallt, war aber nicht so schlimm, bis auf den Luftstand, der war mörder...lol.
Wir haben ihn jetzt gut eingesprungen, ist ein echtes spaßteil, muss man keine angst davor haben, obwohls schlimm aussieht  :Twisted: 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

huhu :-),ja der war fett ruben,respekt! und der andere umbau hat sich auch ausgezahlt,da mach ma auch noch ne landung dazu.....

----------


## greenlife666

seas na was tut si im wald einiges wie i sehwie is das wetter bei euch da regnets nur voll oasch mfg

----------


## WaldlPhil

...also ich würd gern was tun oben im wald,aber hier waschelts auch vollgas leider.naja,wenigstens ist der regen gut für die anlieger,damits fester werden.
vielleicht schau ich trotzdem mal kurz rauf in den wald,mal sehn. grüße

----------


## Ruben

Ja hat sich was getan im Wald, tuts eh immer eigentlich, kann man so sagen denk ich,....göööö phil?  :Mrgreen: 

Ja da müss ma eine Landung hin zaubern, nur wirds zeitmäßig oasch bei mir, faaking unistress.

Wuarscht wenn du solang warten kannst, helf ich und dann wird das der monsterdouble, da freu ich mich scho.

Hoff daweil schwabbz uns nicht alles davon,...lol

Was geht mit den anderen Helden, allein dürfte der phil eigentlich garnicht sein, zumindest am wochenende nicht. 
HALLO!....Damit sind alle gemeint die ein bike haben und cool sein wollen!!! :EEK!: 

LG!

----------


## greenlife666

he jo i komm heut heim seh ma uns morgen?muss das gefährt testen :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruben

Passt jetzt ned ganz zum thema aber bitte schauts euch das mal an, der typ hat pfeffer im arsch!...als kleine motivation!!!

LG!

----------


## ski-grexi

Ich seh da nix!? :Confused:

----------


## WaldlPhil

wann hättest denn zeit morgen hans?
wann kommt grexi mal vorbei beim krater,wie gehts dem haxn?
...ich denke mal,die landung werd ich allein hinzaubern,mal sehn,vielleicht bau ichs aus brettln ;-). werd morgen wahrscheinlich raufschaun.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich hab vor, dass ich mal am sonntag raufschau...
ob ich mit bike raufkomm weiß ich noch nicht, aber definitiv mit videokamera, stativ und guter laune...
 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ski-grexi

Zitat:wie gehts dem haxn?

Lieber Phili, mein Haxn schaut nach wie vor aus wie eine Knackwurscht, ist mittlerweile schwarzblau- tut aber eigentlich gar nicht so weh.
Aber eins kann ich dir sagen: ich bin extrem gespannt auf eure Bauwerke da oman!!das klingt alles sehr schauderlich (owa im positiven Sinn ;-), wie ihr das ganze beschreibts!
Nächste Woche Mittwoch bin ich bei der nächsten Untersuchung, ich hoffe, daß ich anschließend umischauen kann.
Hochachtungsvoll,
Gregor

----------


## WaldlPhil

cool,wurschtfleckerl,freut mich :-) bis dorthin werd ich hoffentlich die landung von dem neu umgebauten,fertig habn,dann kann man dort richtig gas gebn.schätz mal das wird so ein 6- 8meter double,mal schaun,bin eh grad am grübeln......

----------


## WaldlPhil

auch noch auf grexi :-)?....schauderlich geil,ist das ganze da obn schon und wird immer besser.beim neuen double werd ich eh auch eine umfahrung machn,das man da nicht unbedingt hupfn muß,um auf der strecke zu bleiben.
 ruf mich halt nächste woche an,gregor,damit ich auch sicher obn bin.

----------


## Ruben

Sorry hab das gemeint: www.pinkbike.com/video/106717/

Du phil, fallst ihn wirklich allein bauen willst, dann vielleicht etwas weiter als zu kurz  :Twisted: , wär mein einfall, 8 meter sollte er mindestens sein hähähähä...oder nicht?!  :Big Grin: 

LG!

----------


## WaldlPhil

jep,ruben,mal schaun,hab die strecke davor auch schon bissl verändert,da kommt so ein s anlieger hin,oder besser,steht schon fast :-),hab mit greenlife bissl gebastelt oben.war sau gatschig oben,man hat eh nicht fahren können,leider.muß dann,wenn der fertig ist,schaun wie schnell man da ist und demnach dann eine landung.aber die kurvn wird geil,macht die strecke gleich bissi länger und verspielter,dort wos zwischen ersten und zweiten sprung fast nur grad ging. jo,ciao daweil,brauch noch marillenknödl vom hofer ;-)

----------


## greenlife666

jo war lustig heut das bike is echt bissig vielleivht gema nächste woche gieshübl fahrn hoff es is gutes wetter :Big Grin: naja mfg

----------


## greenlife666

guten abend und was hast gmacht oben hast sonntag zeit würd vormittag wegfahrn mfg

----------


## greenlife666

guten morgen liebe leute he phil weist schon was wegen morgen?mfg :Confused:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

also ich bin morgen endlich mal wieder oben, das wetter wird ja zumindest mal wieder trocken...
werd wahrscheinlich schon vor mittag oben sein, wer noch?

----------


## WaldlPhil

hello,weiß noch nicht so recht wegen morgen,aber ich sag bissl später noch bescheid.es ist ziemlich gatschig oben,also reifen mit profil wurschtfleckerl,weiß ja nicht welche du oben am spank hast......

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich komm eh net mit dem radl...
weil gatschreifen hab ich überhaupt keine, nicht mal fürs stinky...
wär leiwand, wenn mehr raufkommen...

----------


## hawaiiron77

AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry: 

mir würden sofort 137 worten einfallen das ich gebannt werde diese verschie#%$nen prostituierten kinder  :Angry:  :Angry: 

wollt heute eine kleine hausrunde drehen und was musst ich schmerzlich erblicken mit jeden meter mehr was ich gefahren bin das ich immer mehr wütender und trauriger wurde.

es ist wirklich jeder wirklich jeder kleine sprung bei der grillwiese vernichtet auch jeder anlieger einfach alles  :Mad:  :Mad: 

wollt gar keine fotos machen ist wirklich nur ein schlachtfeld durch und durch wer tut nur sowas.?! wenns wer weiss schickt im zu mir ich hau im seinen verfi{%#en Schädel ab.

----------


## Ruben

Na was geht mit phil und konsorten, bzw. unserem spot, gibts eine neue schweinerei? .....huhuhuhuuh  :Redface: 

LG!

----------


## Ruben

ARSCHNUTTEN,...ist ja ur traurig, diese bitches!!!

Bleibt dir nix anderes über als zum krater zu kommen, wenns dort nicht geht. Beim krater steht das zeug noch eine weile!!!
Und ich war noch nie dort,...is eh besser sonst würd mir auch das herz so bluten!!!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

fragt sich nur wie lange noch...
war heute oben (ohne rad) und es waren verdammt viele wanderer unterwegs...
und die ham mich alle depatt angschaut weil ich nur mit nem stativ raufgehatscht bin...

----------


## WaldlPhil

das wird schon klappen dort oben.beim spot direkt sind nie wanderer unterwegs,und alle die es bis jetzt gefunden haben,waren begeistert.also daumen drücken.
das mit der grillwiese ist echt besch....!schweinerei,was das den leuten immer gibt,sowas zu zerstörn....zachzach! aber ich hab gwußt warum ich dort nimma bau.ist immer so,...wenns mal was gscheit zerstörn,dan tun sies immer wieder.
wir sollten uns echt mal umsehen ob wir uns nicht irgendwo ein grundstück pachten könnten.sowas findet man teilweise recht günstig.ein aufruf an alle die lust zu sowas hätten.wenn wir alle zammlegen,könnte man sich sowas schon leisten,was meint ihr?
sorry greenlife und wurschtfleckerl wegen heut,aber irgendwie wars im bett um einiges geiler,grins.....nix für ungut ;-)

----------


## grunzl

so ein dreck! wie habens des zerstört, per hand oder mit bagger oder wie?

war einen sprung bei meine hupferl, bei mir in der näh, dort hat mir einer einen baumstamm und dahinter einen rostigen autotank reinghaut, so dass es einen mit der fresse in den tank einehaun muss. werkzeug auch wieder gfladert. nur saugfrasta unterwegs  :Evil:

----------


## greenlife666

jo dachte du meldest dich aber egal war ko von der party hab bis 2 ghacklt bin ab morgen wida in oö komm do zurück nächstes we sicha sonst werd i saua  :Big Grin: muss gscheit fahrn gehn und allein is es fad müssen nächste woche das bike durchchecken und einstelln mfg wär cool wenn mehr mitfahrn also wer lust hat und es is halbwegs gutes wetter gehts ab nach mödling bis gieshübl is ne geile tour gibt schnelle abfahrten und wald is a genug da zum aufführn also gebt euch nen ruck nächsten samstsg mfg  :EEK!:  :Cool:  :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## hawaiiron77

ja habens sicher mit dem bagger oder traktor alles zerschrottet und auch händisch ist wirklich alles zerlegt diese schei#$% kreaturen.

werd nächste woche mal schauen nach an neuen trail wenns das wetter zulässt und es nicht gar so gatschig is.

will wieder an langen trail haben für die hausrunde mit paar feinen jumps und paar anlieger und eine gap wenn es die gegebenheiten zulassen. 

oben bei der schönstadt wo wir den trail gebaut haben vom hügel runter ist auch alles von zerstört das schaut aber nach wildschweinen aus oder irgendwelchen anderen viechan. dort habens jetzt aber wirklich massenhaft bäume gefällt lauter frisches holz gleich zugeschnitten in in die richtige breite zum bauen  :Big Grin:  aber das wird sicher nicht so oben bleiben.

mal schauen wünsch euch a gute nacht hoffe ich kann gut schlafen und erwürg nicht wem unabsichtlich in der nacht  :Wink:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo,alles saugfrasta da oben.das sind ja auch oft die leut von diesen waldhacklerfirmen,die solche sachen zerstören.wie ich mal was bei der waagenwiese gebaut hab,habns mir auch einiges zerstört und das werkzeug gfladert,welches ich dann in nem lkw von denen zufällig wieder entdeckt hab.war dann lustig wie ichs drauf angsprochen hab....da kam dann,ich nix verstän deitsch....hab mir die sachn von der ladefläche runtergenommen und hab ihm gsagt,jetzt du verstehn vielleicht....und hab mich gschlichen....mühsame kacke ist das immer......

----------


## WaldlPhil

bin heut wiedermal beim krater oben....grüße

----------


## Zap

> ja habens sicher mit dem bagger oder traktor alles zerschrottet und auch händisch ist wirklich alles zerlegt diese schei#$% kreaturen.
> 
> werd nächste woche mal schauen nach an neuen trail wenns das wetter zulässt und es nicht gar so gatschig is.
> 
> will wieder an langen trail haben für die hausrunde mit paar feinen jumps und paar anlieger und eine gap wenn es die gegebenheiten zulassen. 
> 
> oben bei der schönstadt wo wir den trail gebaut haben vom hügel runter ist auch alles von zerstört das schaut aber nach wildschweinen aus oder irgendwelchen anderen viechan. dort habens jetzt aber wirklich massenhaft bäume gefällt lauter frisches holz gleich zugeschnitten in in die richtige breite zum bauen  aber das wird sicher nicht so oben bleiben.
> 
> mal schauen wünsch euch a gute nacht hoffe ich kann gut schlafen und erwürg nicht wem unabsichtlich in der nacht


Welche Mugel sind jetzt kaputt? Die der Auslöser für diesen Thread waren, unten beim Bach? Die mit den verschiedenen Lines?

Auf dem Trail bis zu der großen Wiese (mit Blick auf Wien) hab ich auch öfters schon einen Sprung wieder hergerichetet - dort warens aber Wildschweine, weil der war nur halbherzig und nie komplett zerstört.

----------


## WaldlPhil

hello,die landung für den sprung neben den drops ist so gut wie fertig.morgen wird angetestet :-) grüße

----------


## greenlife666

grias eich leitln jo was geht im wald tust fest gatschspieln?samstag gibts gutes wetter gema biken ?mfg

----------


## WaldlPhil

gut gehts thx,und selbst?wie läufts in OÖ bei der arbeit?wegen samstag,keine ahnung,schau ma mal.weißt eh vampir ist wieder bei mir mit den kids....aber wenns wetter past und die laune ok ist,sind wir sicher oben.

----------


## greenlife666

ned so gut bike daheim ich da i komm samstag sicha raus so ca um 10 oda 11 wenns ka zeit habts sag bitte bescheid guats nächtle mfg  :Cry:

----------


## hawaiiron77

> Welche Mugel sind jetzt kaputt? Die der Auslöser für diesen Thread waren, unten beim Bach? Die mit den verschiedenen Lines?
> 
> Auf dem Trail bis zu der großen Wiese (mit Blick auf Wien) hab ich auch öfters schon einen Sprung wieder hergerichetet - dort warens aber Wildschweine, weil der war nur halbherzig und nie komplett zerstört.


Die was die Wildschweine immer zerstören oben sind auch ziemlich rampuniert.

Aber am schlimmsten sind die mit den meheren Lines wo wir uns das erste mal getroffen haben "Zap", die sind voll im eimer da gibts überhaupt nix mehr zum fahren.

War heute einen Sprung mit an Freund oben und bissal geschaut hätte was gefunden zum Bauen das ist aber hinunter Richtung Weidling das ist bissal weit leider.

Muss schauen ob ich was Richtung Kahlenbergerdorf finde muss man bissal auf Erkundungstour gehen  :Wink:

----------


## WaldlPhil

sag bescheid rony,wennst auf erkundung gehst,ich bin dabei.ins weidlingbachtal gibts a paar lässige wegerln.

----------


## WaldlPhil

sodale,die landung für den sprung neben den holzdrops is fertig,und den sprung danach,vor dem langen anlieger,hab ich mit holz verlängert und ist jetzt so ein speeddroperl geworden.auch wenn ich mich kaum bewegen kann,weils mich heut mal wieder so richtig schön auf die fresse ghaut hat,möcht ich am wochenende rauf fahrn und weiter bastln,oder biken,jenachdem,wie dem haxn morgn geht.....wer hätte zeit am wochnende? grüße

----------


## hawaiiron77

na brav ist es nicht noch voll gatschig oben.?!

werd am samsatg oder sonntag wie ich zeit hab einmal zum bombenkrater kommen und mir paar trails anschauen richtig weidling hinunter oder links vom nasenweg richtung klosterneuburg wo man was dazu bauen kann  :Big Grin:

----------


## ski-grexi

Das tut mir echt leid, dann werden wir uns um was anderes umschauen.
Was für ein Sackgesicht muß das sein, dem sooo fad is !?
Auf jeden Fall mach ich Photos von der Gstettn am Sonntag und bring das einmal zur Beschwerde, daß sich ein vollkommen entwischter Trottel mit einem Traktor, oder ähnlichem Gerät dermaßen mitten im Wald aufführt und alles rundherum zerstört. Vor allem ist-oder war- das dort ein Feuersalamandergebiet- die brauchen so einen Waschl wie Scheiße!!
Der muß dumm wie Brot sein der Wi?er !!
Einmal erwischen... :Spread Puke:

----------


## greenlife666

jo war heut anstrengend aber lässig das nächste mal hau ma uns gieshübl oda so is ne längere abfahrrt weis ned wann und ob i moang komm i meld mi i wünsch euch no an leiwanden !!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Twisted:

----------


## WaldlPhil

naja,den grund,warum das da obn zerstört wurde und wieder zerstört worden ist,wißt .das war ne oide frau,die sich beschwert hat,funsn blede,und der förster dürft aber auch net ganz dicht sein da oben,weil das ja wirklich ein feuersalamander gebiet war oder vielleicht ja noch immer ist.vielleicht konnten ein paar ja dem bagger entflüchten.würd sojemanden auch so gern mal bei der ´arbeit ´erwischen,das wäre mal geil.den voll zur sau machen verbal hihi...........
und ihm bissl den fuck traktor hinnichmachn.ohne bremsen wirds schnell bergab hehe...... :EEK!: ......aber irgendein neuer trail wäre echt geil wurscht wo der hingeht,und wenn er ins weidling führt,auch egal,muß ma halt wieder hochschieben.....aber was neues wär a hit.....
was heut abgeht,weiß ich nicht.......

----------


## WaldlPhil

es war die letzten tage voll gatschig oben,aber vorgestern gings schon wieder halbwegs.......bissl gatschig ist eh geil...machts spannender grins....

----------


## kitingfreak

wer is obn heit??

----------


## WaldlPhil

keine ahnung ob wer oben war heut,ich nicht....werd aber morgen rauf gondln ....

----------


## greenlife666

jo bin scho daham montag wirds sicha lustig an schen no mfg

----------


## WaldlPhil

kommt jemand heute rauf zum krater,sontag ???

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich hätts schon vor gehabt...

----------


## greenlife666

guten tag bei uns scheint die sonne phil morgen is den ganzen tag sonne das müssen wir nutzen wir werden von brunn aus wegfahrn nach perchtholdsdorf inwald rauf(schieben)und dann über die heide runter wird sicha lustig freu mi auf morgen schen tag no oben viel spass mfg :Big Grin:

----------


## hawaiiron77

War gestern oben ist schon wieder recht big alles. aber wetter war geil nebel im herbstlook feine sache.

bin heute mit grunzl, grexi.?, und co auf trail schau  :Wink:

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja,weißt eh,wenn man die ganze zeit drauf fährt werden halt die sachen immer extremer bzw.größer.wenn du auch öfters dort fahren würdest,dann wäre das für dich auch kein problem,denk ich mal,oder ;-)

----------


## kitingfreak

wo gez ihr fahren?
lg

----------


## greenlife666

wär sicha lässig wenn ma morgen mehr jeut wärn

----------


## Vampir

he leute morgen oben im wald bei phill :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): währ super.

----------


## greenlife666

ab wann is wer oben morgen?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

war heut recht nett oben...
mal schaun vl wird nächstes we weitergefilmt, wenns wetter passt...
@ phil: foto is schon oben, mit den videos dauerts noch ein bisserl,
wenns fertig sind, lad ichs auch hoch...

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja,war cool heute,kurz aber doch :-).danke wurschtfleckerl!
magst doch auch in den wald oben hans  :Big Grin:  ?

----------


## greenlife666

he leute wer hat morgen so um 11 herum eine tour mitfahrn?würden uns in meidling treffn  :Big Grin:  :Confused:

----------


## greenlife666

hilfe hab grad meine fotos gesperrt wie werden die wieder sichtbar danke

----------


## hawaiiron77

war heute mit grexi, grunzl, jakob, und co. oben bei der grillwiese 5 kleine sprünge stehen wieder und der große anlieger ist auch vorbereitet. haben noch ein geiles gebiet gefunden muss man sich aber noch genauer anschauen.

----------


## WaldlPhil

seas rony,habts wieder was aufgebaut,coole sache,nicht unterkriegen lassen ;-)! wo warts noch so fahrn? werd morgen mitm hans so richtung hameau nach hinten fahrn und mich dort mal umschaun nach trails.

----------


## Vampir

he werde nachkommen rufe euch an wo ihr seit :Rolleyes:

----------


## hawaiiron77

an guten morgen.

absteits der offizielen kahlenberger mountainbike strecke vor dem kahlenberg wo man von der grillwiese die zwei privathäuser sind hinunter richtung roten schranken da gibts ein geiles stück im wald. hameau gibts auch sicher geile sachen noch zu entdecken.

ja die jumps waren leicht zum herrichten weil die erde noch butterweich war  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruben

seas Rony,

wie schauts dort aus, ich mein das leiwande wegal was du entdeckt hast?
Wir waren heut, erkunden, bis zur sophienalmpe sim ma kommen, aber nix aufregendes gefunden, war aber eine nette tour.

----------


## hawaiiron77

ist schwer zu erklären ist ein richtiges tal mit grossen ausgerissenen baumwurzeln bis zu 2,5m hoch da könnte man hinunter fahren wie in einer riesen halfpipe mit step-up´s oder so ich werd das nächste mal ein foto machen.

----------


## greenlife666

morgen leute jo war gestern recht lustig nächstes mal will i bei perchtholdsdorf raufschaun vielleicht no die woche wär cool wenn du wida mitfährst ruben wenn du zeit hast :Big Grin: shen tag no mfg

----------


## ski-grexi

> ist schwer zu erklären ist ein richtiges tal mit grossen ausgerissenen baumwurzeln bis zu 2,5m hoch da könnte man hinunter fahren wie in einer riesen halfpipe mit step-up´s oder so ich werd das nächste mal ein foto machen.


Stimmt- schaut super aus dort- owa!!- mitten drin steht ein Hochstand, was so viel heißen soll wie: unauffällig, möglichst unmerklich fürn Jaga bauen, sonst können wirs gleich wieder abreißen.
Also großartig was hinstellen geht dort sicher nicht.
So schön das dort ist, halt ich das eher für fast nicht möglich zu verbauen, höchstens ein Brettl auf so einen Wurzelstock, vielleicht ein zweites, alles andere würde die Jaga vorn Kopf stoßen dort.Wegerl anlegen sowieso nicht.

----------


## WaldlPhil

morgeeen :-)
ja,war ne lustig,gatschige ausfahrt gestern und greenlife gibt auch schon gscheit gas,sehr leiwand! müß ma baldigst wiederholen.mich juckts eh jetzt schon wieder.glaub ich werd heut auch bissl raufschaun......grüße

----------


## WaldlPhil

ein pumptrack ist im werden beim krater,so das man den double auf der strecke umfahren kann.man biegt dann rechts vor dem double ab,wurschtfleckerl und ich haben das begonnen,und kann auswählen zwischn zwei hupplmuppl bahnen.des wird lustig!grüße

----------


## Ruben

Gänstaaaahhh, geht scho wieder was beim krater !? Und ich sack hob ka zeit  :EEK!: 
Am wochende muss ich wieder rauf, dann wird der neu double gesprungen, haha, oder hast ihm eh schon die unschuld geraubt phil?!  :Twisted: 

LG!

----------


## WaldlPhil

beim krater geht immer was ;-)!ruf ma uns zamm wegen wochenende.samstag wäre auch greenlife wieder am start,denk ich mal!?der double wartet auf deinen jungfernflug ruben  :Mr. Yellow: .ich habs schon hinter mir ..... der boden oben ist momentan echt geil griffig....die strecke kann man vollgas fahrn......

----------


## greenlife666

jo grias eig leitln sicha bin i samstag dabei müssen eh das wetter nützen den wallride fertigmachen track schaufeln und a bissl radifahrn und dann a gmiadliche brettljausn is des a idee juch he  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:

----------


## greenlife666

aja hab vergessn neues foto von phil in der galerie echt fett

----------


## WaldlPhil

danke greeny  :Big Grin:  ,da hast echt leiwand an abdrückt,hihi.müß ma am samstag wiederholen,hoff die sonne scheint bissi wenigstens .....an schönen noch!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

bin grad am hochladen der clips...
ich werd dann die links posten, wenn ich fertig bin...

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

sodala haben fertig, leider nicht geschnitten, weil ich anscheinend zu blöd dafür bin...
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10

----------


## WaldlPhil

ehm,irgendwie kommt mir dieses logo unten bei dir wurschtfleckerl sehr bekannt vor hihi.hans,wir habn doch unlängst von nem kiwara ein visitenkarterl bekommen.das is dem sein shop und seine frau leitet das oder so.kennst du die,fleckerl?

----------


## WaldlPhil

....der kennt übrigends die bahn beim krater auch schon,ist aber einmal ein echt leiwander kiwara,oder naja,solala....ich mag die einfach nicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## ski-grexi

Super Aufnahmen, die Qualität ist echt gut find ich- gratuliere Wurschtfleckerl.
Wenn ich dem Phil da zuschau, möcht ich auch gleich wieder einmal mein Glück versuchen.Schaut wirklich super aus dort- Danke allen, die da gewerkt haben!!!

----------


## WaldlPhil

oh danke grexi für dein lob,das liest man doch immer gern grins! wär cool wennst auch wiedermal vorbei kommst,oder wir gehn so wiedermal herumdüsen.wie gehts deiner hand?das foto,welches greenlife geschossen hat,ist echt a traum.nimm die cam auf jeden fall immer mit please,hans,du hast a händchen dafür!...grüßle

----------


## greenlife666

die cam is sowieso wida dabei morgen bin i ca um 10 bei dir hoff es kommen leute rauf mfg

----------


## Meister Eder

Ich würd morgen auch gern einmal vorbei schauen. Der Hawaiiron war zwar schon so nett mir eine Wegbeschreibung zu schicken, aber vielleicht wär einer so lieb mir seine Handynummer zu schicken, damit ich wen zum vollraunzen hab falls ich mich im Wald verlauf  :Wink:

----------


## greenlife666

wann würdest du dort sein das gscheiteste is wir treffn uns unten wo mfg

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich hätt auch vor, dass ich wiedermal mit cam raufkomm, aber halt schon am vormittag, weil ich ca um 3 weg müsst...
heißt, wenn wer gefilmt werden will, nicht erst um halb 3 kommen...
außerdem is da eh schon bald finster...

phil:
ja ich kenn ihn und seine frau vom sehen, seine frau mehr, da die den shop betreibt. is ne leiwande family, wie ich mitbekommen hab...

----------


## Meister Eder

Ich würd so gegen 10 Uhr U-Bahn Heiligenstadt aussteigen und dann hätt ich erst mal gschaut wie ich zum Hotel rauf komm.

----------


## WaldlPhil

jep,ich hoff halt nur das der nix da oben macht,oder veranlasst,das das zerstört wird oder so,kann ja immer sein,weißt ja nie bei den typn.....
meisterEder will ne wegbeschreibung soso :-)....naja dann probier es mal unter 069919037596......

----------


## WaldlPhil

ehm....zu welchem hotel??

----------


## greenlife666

wir könnten uns währingerstrasse oben treffn aber erst so um 11 oda 11.30 ruf einfach an 06642723888 mfg

----------


## greenlife666

jo phil na was treibst warst wida basteln?trocken is morgen a!i glaub i werd das bike übern winter neu aufbaun.weist eh nicht zu lang schlafn dast fit bist bin spätestens um 10 40 bei dir mfg

----------


## kitingfreak

is jez eigentlich sonst no wer übern fettn krater gehupft?=P
i werd morgen auch endlich mal wieder rauf kommen, gscheite aufnahmen wären mal super!!
also bis danne lg

----------


## Meister Eder

> ehm....zu welchem hotel??


In Hawaiiron's Wegbeschreibung stand was von einem Hotel, und da gegenüber muss man abbiegen oder so  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .... Irgendwo hab ichs mir aufgeschrieben.

@ greenlife

Danke, werd mal schaun wann ich dann ausm Bett komm und entweder nach der Wegbeschreibung mein Glück versuchen, oder ich ruf dich dann morgen um 11 Uhr mal an und bin Währingerstr.

Auf jeden Fall, bis morgen  :Wink:

----------


## WaldlPhil

währ echt cool wenn ihr kommt sind morgen auch oben mfg vampir  :Wink:

----------


## greenlife666

na hello bissige na wie gehts weist eh wennst bei ihm bist nicht zu lang aufbleibn sonst is a imma sooooooooo müde :Big Grin: freu mi mfg

----------


## WaldlPhil

beni ist mit dabei wie soll es ma da gehen ? :EEK!:  aber macht nix kömma net verschlafen  :Mr. Orange: mlg vampir

----------


## WaldlPhil

seas,sag greeny,was geht ab,hab auch schon bissl video geschnitten,kannst da ja morgen anschaun....grüßle

----------


## grunzl

griaß eich!
phil, mag die kiwara überhaupt wer  :Big Grin:  ?
meister eder, das hotel is in der beschreibung zur grillwiese, net zum bombenkrater.
grexi, wie schau ma aus morgen?
vielleicht geht sichs morgen bei mir a aus, wär lustig!

----------


## Meister Eder

Jetzt hab ichs erst nicht gschafft  :Frown:

----------


## WaldlPhil

war a lustiger tag heut,nicht viel gefahrn,aber bissl was gebaut.was war los,ruben,doch verpennt :-)?

----------


## greenlife666

seas ihr wachn hund jo war lustig heut freu mi aufs nächste mal unter der woche mach ma wida ausfahrt  :Big Grin: mfg

----------


## Ruben

Ja, hab verpennt und war zu meier, könnt ma in oasch beissen!!!

----------


## WaldlPhil

jep,das kenn ich gut :-).
wer hätte denn unter der woche mal zeit und bock?bin auf jeden fall oben,soferns nicht waschlt draußen.....grüße

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

bock schon, aber keine zeit...
sodala hab die clips vom we hochgeladen:
1
2
3
4

----------


## WaldlPhil

super,die videos,nur das mitm krater schaut leider so harmlos aus,aber wir wissn ja wie weit es geht,also wurscht ;-).
 bin die nächsten tage eigendlich immer oben,fahrn und baun......grüße

----------


## kitingfreak

thx fürs filmen! sehr nice geworden die aufnahmen!
lg kitingfreak

----------


## Vampir

hallo leute was gibt es neues wie geht es euch  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): mlg vampir

----------


## greenlife666

na hellö du na wie gehta da mia schowida prächtigkurz aber lustig wars heut jo phil glaub wir sehn uns freitag ruf di no an schen abnd no eich allen mfg

----------


## Vampir

wegen freitag wirt bei mir nichts hab was zuhause zu erledigen :Confused:  die schweine sind los  :Mr. Red:  und samstag wirt bei mir auch sch leider  :Frown:  mlg vampir

----------


## WaldlPhil

jep,kurz aber häftig,hoff dem ruben gehts halbwegs wieder!?wegen wochenende müß ma uns einfach zamm telefoniern, an schönen noch! grüße

----------


## ski-grexi

Werd mi da auch jetzt a bißl sprungtechnisch wichtigmachen da oben-Owa schee langsam ;-) is ja super!
Feine Sachen da oben - so hätt ichs mir nicht vorgestllt!-Ganze Arbeit geleistet da am Krater-Bravo!!
Jetzt muß ich nur noch alles derhupfen, dann gehts mir gut!!
Owa schee langsam ;-)
Meiner Meinung nach könnt man den Philipp ois Trömasta verkaufen-was meints!?

----------


## ski-grexi

Ruben, nachdem es dich so schön auf die Bappn ghaut hat- wie gehts!? :Smile:

----------


## WaldlPhil

des wird scho,grexi,halt schön langsam,bist ja eh am besten weg.der finger is halt oag beinand.aja,was bitte is a trömasta :-),steh auf der leitung.
ich fahr wieder rauf jetzt.....grüße

----------


## ski-grexi

...ein Herr Trailmeister (fia de Deppatn;-) ist das ;-)
Vielleicht kann ich am Nachmittag wieder vorbeischauen!
Wenn meld ich mich!

----------


## WaldlPhil

aaa,trömasta,jetzt check ichs :-)! 
yeeeaaahhh,grexi ist den großen drop gesprungen.freut mich das alles gut gangen ist,hätt ich mir aber auch nicht anders erwartet ;-)!
morgen werd ich mir überlegen,wo man dort oben eine hip,so nen 90´sprung,einbaun kann.vielleicht eh dort wo wir,ruben,gsagt haben.hoff das wetter bleibt noch a wengal so schön............................................  .......

----------


## ski-grexi

...eine hip,so nen 90´sprung,einbaun...

...das wäre natürlich sehr interessant!
Was is eigentlich mit dem Ruben- ist er genesen?-von dem hört man nix! :Confused:

----------


## WaldlPhil

jep,das wär seehr interessant :-).bin eh grad wieder am zamm packen und rauffahrn.werd an der neuen strecke weiter bastln,wo wir gestern den sprung baut habn grexi.den ruben werd ich mal anrufn,ob a noch lebt.........grüße

----------


## Ruben

lol,

ihr seids mir welche, ich leb eh noch. Finger schaut schrecklich aus, danke der nachfrage( hab ihn mit meinem wundermittel ALOE VERA zusammen gebickt. Hätt ma aber fast das kreuz brochen, in zukunft ist vorsicht angesagt, wenns mir dann halbwechs geht und dem bike natürlich, sonst wär ich moregen eh oben  :Twisted: ....scherz.
Bin ziehmlich abgefuckt, wie noch nie.

Das mit dem hip- gschichtl wär eine feine sache, jedoch 90 grad is glaub ich keiner im stande zu springen im moment.
He phil, kannst dich erinnern was ich mir überlegt hab, ich glaub so könnte es gehn, bin ich mir recht sicher. 
Das muss man erst mal springen, krasser kann mans immer noch machen.

Wenn die recht luchtlinie des absprunges, genau die linke seite des baumes trifft, wüde man recht fein durch springen können und in die untere line kommen.

Bussi!

----------


## kitingfreak

aba ja 90 grad schaffma schon!!is net so schwer.....
wie schauma aus, wer ist morgen oben?
lg kitingfreak

----------


## WaldlPhil

ich bin heut sicher oben,wird zwar wieder ziemlich gatschig sein,aba wuuurscht :-),mal den corner fertig bastln.zum schaufl is es ja immer herrlich,wenns gepisst hat.na da wird wieder der dreck nur so fliegen.
jep ruben,zum glück hast da nix mitm kreuz gmacht!!!aber es hat dich hoffentlich jetzt mal motiviert,dir handschuchal zu kaufen.da wäre das mitm finger nicht so schlimm,aber weißt ja eh......blabla :-)

----------


## Ruben

Jo, handschuach, vielleicht. Anziehn muss ichs dann auch immer lol.
Wenn ich bloß wüsste wie mein finger so abfucken hat können bzw, was das war.
Naja machts hald daweil mal, ich erhol mich mal, weil heut is ganz schlimm mit den schmerzen auf den rippaln. Werd am montag zum arzt schaun.

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

oje ruben,klingt net guad,lass dir das mal röntgen,fahr gleich ins akh oder so,versichert bist ja eh. jo,next time wieder den rückenpanzer montiern! das mit dem corner sprung wird schön langsam.muß mich da mal rann tasten,weil ich sowas noch nicht baut hab,aber es wird :-)..........

----------


## ski-grexi

War gestern mit dem Grunzl so uma 3 noch beim Krater, war niemand mehr da.
Die neiche line führt durch den Auslauf von den beiden Drops- fürcht ich hab sie dadurch 3,4 mal malträtiert!
Wous tua ma do- vielleicht bauen wir noch einenkleinen double in der neien line, dann hat man vom drop kommend zumindest eine Durchfahrtsschneise zum nächsten Sprung und die neiche line ist um ein Hupferl reicher- Kompromiss!?

----------


## WaldlPhil

ich weiß grexi,war a bissl a wache konstruktion,werd eh morgen rauf gehn und das umbaun,hab mir da schon was überlegt,aber gute idee grexi! die neue line geht eh noch nicht so wirklich wie es sein sollte.aber ich hab mir gedanken gemacht und werd das gscheit fahrbar machen,dann hamma da mal nen gscheitn corner ,wenns fertig ist.die erde dort ist so herrlich weich,a traum!wir sehn uns :-)....grüße

----------


## WaldlPhil

gesagt,getan :-)...die neue line ist um nen minidouble reicher und man kann wieder normal zu dem sprung nach den drops,weiterfahrn.heut bastle ich weiter drann......

----------


## Ruben

Servas,

na da les ich, dass was weitergeht oben.
Buiness as usual...göhhh phil?!
Tät ma den haxn ausgfrein, wennst ein paar gute fotos reinstellen könntest, dass ich mich aus meinem krankensessel psychisch vorbereiten kann.
Is auch eine gute werbung für die assis die keinen bock auf unseren coolen park haben und daher nicht wissen was gut ist  :EEK!:  :Mr. Red: 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## ski-grexi

> gesagt,getan :-)...die neue line ist um nen minidouble reicher und man kann wieder normal zu dem sprung nach den drops,weiterfahrn.heut bastle ich weiter drann......

 Heut warst aber hoffentlich nicht oben!?
Bin schon gespannt auf deine Lösung der Durchfahrt!?
Ruben, gehts wieder ?Keine bleibenden Schäden schätz ich ;-)

----------


## WaldlPhil

joho,wie gehts dem verletzten,bist jetzt beim arzt gwesen?
fotos werd ich machen,keine sorge,wenn das ding mal fertig ist :-),heute war ja das wetter ganz besonders nett,morgen solls ja wieder sonniger sein,angeblich.
das neue muß noch bissl größer gebaut werdn,dann ists sehr fetzig hoff ich,daweil ists noch beschissen.......

----------


## WaldlPhil

....wie gehts dem rest der bande,rony was tut sich?wurschtfleckerl was macht das sani leben?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

zach is es...
die letzte woche bin ich mit verdacht auf schweinegrippe im hsp gelegen und jetzt hust ich halt noch immer...
mal schaun, was das lange wochenende so bringt...
ich sollt mal wieder meine oma besuchen, aber da ich wahrscheinlich am montag dienst hab, bin ich vl am dienstag, wenns wetter passt oben...
(bzw. wenns die gesundheit zulässt mitm radl)
ich würd nämlich gern mal die neue anliegerline fahren...

aber schau ma mal, abwarten und tee trinken, am freitag weiß ich mehr...

----------


## WaldlPhil

dann mal gute besserung wurschtinga :-).würd mich freun dich wiedermal mit bike oben zu sehn.

----------


## hawaiiron77

pff, ja ich war man wird´s kaum glauben in der fahrschule mich anmelden.
und gleich mal am patzen geld dort liegen lassen und gehs jetzt ab 20.dezember voll an  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . 

ja sonst muss ich noch stunden machen für weihnachtsurlaub (fahrschulurlaub besser gesagt *lol*).

am sonntag war ich nur a kleine runde drehen und hab bei der grill wiese denn grossen anlieger zu 85% hergerichtet und danach den sprung auch und es steht noch alles, bis auf ganz oben da ist wieder was kaputt. wenn ich den führerschein hab dann fahr ich mit an zement sackerl rauf und mach an sprung aus beton schauma mal was dann machen  :Big Grin:  *joke*

ja werd schauen das ich am langen weekend zeit find um rauf zu kommen sofern das wetter paßt. muss nur von meinen deutschen kumpel sein neues bike zusammen bauen (rotwild r.e.d. freeride 2010 geiles teil).

aja und eines meiner selbst vorzeitig geschenkten weihnachtsgeschenke muss ich mir auch noch einbauen "hammerschmidt"  :Evil: 

ja und sonst hat mich momentan das "guitar hero"  :Rock:  :Rock:  fieber gepackt und es geht nicht weg  :Twisted:  :Twisted:

----------


## WaldlPhil

an sprung aus beton,ja das wärs hihi.ich bin ja mehr für öffentliche steinigung für die jenigen,die immer alles zerstörn.aber dann nur von den 20meter bäumen runter werfen,damits auch schön weh tut hehe..... :Twisted: 
 hab übrigends nen geilen spot gfunden.beim gasometer gibts ja so ein buntes glasdach,beim u bahn eingang glaub ich war das,wo man vom glasdach runter in eine von diesen wiesenschrägen,die rund ums gasometer sind,hupfn kann.wer ist dabei?sieht sicher geil aus,ist aber nicht sehr hoch.....grüße

....hammerschmidl,sehr leiwand,aber warum nicht gleich rohloff,bei dem preis schon fast wurscht.....

----------


## hawaiiron77

welches glasdach.?! willst du drauf fahren.?!

rohloff kostet mich das doppelte hab für die hammerschmidt mit allem hab ich 400 euro bezahlt  :Wink:

----------


## flo

Als ehemaliger simmeringer hatt ich auch schon die gleiche idee mit dem gasometer-glasdach. Bequeme landung in einer schrägen wiese, sprunghöhe wäre wählbar bis ca. 1,5 meter. Nur recht schnell abhauen müsste man nachher, wegen der gasometer securities.  :Wink: 

@ Ruben: bin grad draufgekommen, dass ich dich vor langer zeit zurückrufen wollte. Sorry!

----------


## WaldlPhil

securitys sind mir ziemlich wurscht,ist eh klar das man dort nur einmal hupft und weg ;-),bist dabei?....grüße

----------


## WaldlPhil

morgeeen!kommt wer zum krater heute,hat jemand zeit?obwohl das eher ein schrei ins dunkle wiedermal wird schätz ich mal ;-)....naja,ich bin oben....

----------


## Foxdevilswild

Hi Jungs,

Hab mir gerade so den einen oder anderen Clip von euch angesehen und muss sagen:

Geile Scheisse!!  :Big Grin: 

Da habt ihr ja fett Spaß da oben und ordentlich was hingebaut... War eigentlich schon in Ski-Laune aber no snow... Jetzt fänd ichs eigentlich geil mit dem bike bisschen im Wald spielen zu gehen. Wird wohl arg matschig sein oder?

Hätte am langen Wochenende frei und echt bock mal da raufzufahren. Kann man sich da bei jemanden anhängen?

thx

----------


## WaldlPhil

:-) angenehmer wäre es sich bei einem bus oder einer bim anzuhängen und sich raufziehn zu lassen,scherz,sicher kannst dich anhängen,ich bin eigendlich eh fast jeden tag oben.wochenende ist zwar bei mir immer etwas schwerer,weil ich da meinen heißgeliebten vampir immer sehe,aber vielleicht kann man das ja wiedermal verbinden.meine nummer hab ich hier schon einige male reingestellt.wär cool dir den spot zu zeigen,wennst willst.....
das neue ding auf der neuen line ist sehr fein geworden,muß sich nur mal gscheit einfahren und dann gehts ab ....... grüße

----------


## ski-grexi

Würd gern helfen, hab nur momentan überhaupt keine Chance!
Vielleicht geht sich ein Besuch jetzt am Woende einmal wieder aus.
Hab ja noch einiges da aufzuarbeiten und aufzuholen!
Bin auf die neue line gespannt!

----------


## WaldlPhil

grüß euch,bin heut wieder oben.freu mich über jeden der kommt.beamte ausgenommen ;-).......grüße

----------


## WaldlPhil

war lustig heut,das neue ding auf der strecke zu düsen.cool gunzl,dasd oben warst,hat dir offensichtlich auch sehr getaugt.werd schaun,das ich das in dem stil weiterbau :-).................................................  ...............................

----------


## grunzl

des neue hupferl is soooo geil, vielen dank! morgen bau ma glei no ans dahinter und dann no ans und no ans...
kann i mir die videos von heut irgendwo runterladen? des wär da hammer.

----------


## WaldlPhil

ich kanns probiern dir zu schicken michl.gib mir halt ein mail ad. wo ichs hinschicken kann.wenns nicht klappt könnt ichs dir auf nen stick morgen geben,wie du magst..........
 ja mir taugt das auch extrem,das das bautechnisch geklappt hat,bin eh noch einige male drüber........ohhhh ja,die streckn werdn wir so weiterbaun,das wär der hammer.........

----------


## grunzl

gutmorgen! fahren jetz noch a bisambergrunde und dann sind wir oben. phil, wenn du an stick hättst wär das sehr fein. bis späta!

----------


## GloryGiant

Aloah an die 2 Biker die ich heute getroffen habe.

So meld i mi glei mal zwecks treffens demnächst*G*
cmfl a-t live dot at

ahja 2 nette teile warn das unter eurem hintern *G* besonders das rotwild wenn i mi ned täusch war a schmuckstück

gfreu mi auf baldiges rockn 

mfg christian :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## WaldlPhil

hello michl,wollt fragen,wann du denn ungefähr oben beim krater sein magst,sofern das wetter hält.........

----------


## grunzl

hello phil, werde ca um 13:00 antanzen, hab noch das sandmandl im aug...

----------


## WaldlPhil

no problem :-),werd schaun,das ich auch raufkomm,muß nur auf judith warten,die muß kurz was arbeiten,kommt aber gegen 12-13h.meld mich dann ....grüße

----------


## hawaiiron77

> Aloah an die 2 Biker die ich heute getroffen habe.
> 
> So meld i mi glei mal zwecks treffens demnächst*G*
> cmfl a-t live dot at
> 
> ahja 2 nette teile warn das unter eurem hintern *G* besonders das rotwild wenn i mi ned täusch war a schmuckstück
> 
> gfreu mi auf baldiges rockn 
> 
> mfg christian


haudi,

ja war ein rotwild r.e.d. freeride 2010 was mein kumpel sich da gebastelt hat feines teil.

dein scott ramson.?! in orange, weiss war aber auch fein.

ja bei mir ist bissal schwer geht erst dieses wochenende wieder hab bissal viel zu tun mit. mit 32 noch denn deckel machen und so *gg*

wennst früher lust und zeit hast mach dir was mitn waldlphil aus der beisst net solange man kommt wenn man sich was ausmacht und wennst dann noch bissal die schaufel in die hand nimmst würden wir uns alle freuen  :Mr. Orange: 

@ phil eventuell kannst dich ja mit dem christian kurz schliessen ihr zwei versteht euch sicher  :Wink: .

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo,werd ich machn,und beißn tu ich nur manchmal,mit vorliebe meinen vampir ;-).......chris ich schick dir meine nummer.......

----------


## grunzl

> mit 32 noch denn deckel machen und so *gg*


zahlt sich des überhaupt noch aus mit 32  :Big Grin:  ?




> der beisst net solange man kommt wenn man sich was ausmacht


oder wenn man seinen spaten zermoscht, hehehe


phil, i fohr jetzt los, bis späta!

----------


## ski-grexi

Ich find auch Roni, es gibt doch so nette Fahrtendienste, da mußt doch nicht mehr selber fahren!

----------


## flo

> securitys sind mir ziemlich wurscht,ist eh klar das man dort nur einmal hupft und weg ;-),bist dabei?....grüße


Könnt noch dauern, bis ich wiedermal mit dem richtigen radl in die gegend komm. Aber eure bauwerke im wald mag ich mir unbedingt mal anschauen. Grüße

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo,kann wiedermal net pennen........
......soferns morgen am nachmittag net regnet,wird fleißig weiter gebaut.die neue pumptrackline macht einfach irre spaß,wie grunzl und ich heut,gestern,wieder festgestellt habn.wie die gstörtn rauf runter rauf runter,hihi.ich hoff echt,das wetter hält heute!!!greenlife und grunzl,schätze ich,sind heu am start ;-)........
.........meld dich halt,wenn du wiedermal das richtige bike unterm hintern hast.....................grüße

----------


## WaldlPhil

lecke mich du sch wetter!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## WaldlPhil

...werd heute rauffahrn und weiterbaun,egal wie das wetter ist.die neue line muß unbedingt länger werden........grüße

----------


## grunzl

sehr brav, phil! denk auch dauernd ans weiterbauen, leider muss i jetzt wieder hackln, dabei wär das wetter so spitzenmässig. naja zum we gehts wieder. viel spass beim gatschln!

----------


## WaldlPhil

jep,des wird a gatschige angelegenheit,aber super zum schaufln.mach mir auch die ganze zeit gedanken,wie was wohin usw........
 möcht da unbedingt auch einen größeren double einbaun,aber mit ner umfahrung selbstverständlich.mal schaun,was sich dort ausgeht........ruf ma uns halt zamm,gegen wochenende hin,grunzl................grüße

----------


## GloryGiant

ja das Ransom is a sehr feine gschicht für a enduro, leider is ma anscheinend jetzt a no mei dämpferpumpen eingangen (hoffentlich ned da dämpfer vom Glory)
werd i so schnell wie möglich erledigen dann bin i dabei...und schaufeln hab i a scho genug in da hand ghabt *G* also das is ka problem
i meld mi sobald eins meiner bikes wieder fit is...grad a bissal a blöde zeit erwischt.

bis demnächst  :Smile:

----------


## Ruben

Na da tut sich was im reich des waldphils...Hä?
Wo bleiben die fotos für die behinderten, die nur aus dem rollstul mitfiebern können?  :Embarrassment: .
Aber langsam gehts eh wieder mit dem rippal, is scho zamm gwachsen glaub ich.
Da schaß is, meine gurken (des radl) wachst ned zamm. :Evil:  

Also, liebe grüße an die helden!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo,da tut sich was,im waldl :-),wird schön flowig ,das neue hehe! hast deine gabl schon eingschickt ruben?....die neue bahn wird so glatt,da könntest mitm rollstuhl drüber flitzn :-).grunzl und ich sind fleißig am werkln ........heut gehts weiter!

----------


## WaldlPhil

morgeeen die herrn,bin heut den ganzen tag oben beim krater.hab mir einige gedanken gemacht,wie bei der neuen line weitergehn soll,und das werd ich heut umsätzen,freut euch auf was hehe......grüße

----------


## GloryGiant

Seas Waldphil  :Mr. Yellow: 

Dämpfer soeben repariert und einsatzbereit gmacht.
Hab eh scho versucht dich zu erreichen war leider abgedreht.
Also heut würd es evtl no gehn ansonsten erst nächste woche...morgn bin i scho eingeplant und das wochenende bin i ned in wien.
Viel spass noch beim schaufeln.
Bis bald mal

P.S.: die Marzocchie-Schulung vor zwei jahren hats voll bracht..Roco du machst ma keine angst mehr *G*

----------


## grunzl

> freut euch auf was hehe......grüße


uiuiui, wenn du das sagst erscheinen monster doubles vor meinem inneren auge. aber ich glaub du denkst eh auch an die anfängerfraktion, gell phil, ha, scho, oder?  :Smile:

----------


## GloryGiant

ich ahne schreckliches, solche typn hab ich in klagenfurt auch ghabt...haben  die krankesten teile in wald gezimmert nur fahrn hab i denn grössten teil ned könne *G*
jaja die fortgeschrittenen sind da rücksicktslos lool :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## WaldlPhil

burschn,ka sorge ,ich denk eh an alle immer,bin ja ein sozialer mensch :-).na,die neue bahn wird herrlich.ich stell jetzt noch paar fotos rein,damit ihr euch was vorstelln könnt. sorry,glory,du bist aber nicht der christian oder? einfach öfter probieren,manchmal hab ich da oben im wald keinen empfang...........

----------


## WaldlPhil

hello,sind heut wieder oben,bissl weiterschaufln :-).....grüße

----------


## WaldlPhil

wiedermal so ruhig hier,sind alle im weihnachtsstress oder wie ;-)?........hab auf jeden fall heute den neuen 180er anlieger gscheit gmacht :-)........

----------


## hawaiiron77

ja ich bin voll im stress, hoffe heute gehts sich auf 2 stunden aus rauf zukommen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

feine fotos übrigens  :Wink:  

neue gabel von michi.?! vielleicht bekommen wir ja einen dämpfer auch noch für dich  :Wink:

----------


## grunzl

tag! werden heut um 14:00 oben sein, noch jemand anwesend? mal schaun was geht, im schlimmsten fall a gscheite schneeballschlacht...

----------


## GloryGiant

doch doch i bins da christian *G*
Hab a superschönes wochenende ghabt...morgn wieder nach wien und sollten uns die woche zamreden zwecks treffen *G*
wär mir ganz recht wenn ma uns irgendwo im 19. treffen damit ma gemeinsam hinfahrn können...is ned ganz so zach dann *G*


I ruf di mal an die woche...dienstag oder evtl eh scho morgn

wünsch euch ein schönes wochenende 
i werd heut nur noch mit meiner süssen im bett rumkugeln *fg*

bleibts brav
oder auch nicht *G*

----------


## WaldlPhil

war witzig heut,glory :-)....immer wieder fein,wen chilligen kennenzulernen.auf der strecke geht auch was weiter,trotz eisfinger .der anlieger den wir,grunzl,gestern baut haben,ist schon wie beton durch die kälte.morgen gehts weiter :-)....grüßle

----------


## GloryGiant

Is morgn scho fix eingeplant  :Smile:  
War echt lässig...strecke is a traum.
Für mich ist das jetzt die Offiziele

Freaky-Friday Trail
Hahaha so geil, wart jetzt scho sehnsüchtig auf den tag wo sie befahrbar ist :Mr. Yellow: 

Is echt a strecke wo ma das Wochenende gerne jeden tag hinfahrt.
Echt Respekt was ihr da aufbaut habt.Hab no a paar verbesserungsvorschläge und einige sachn die i auch dazubaun möcht.Schlitten für ned kamera etc.

Meldst die einfach morgn Phil dann gehts scho los...kann gern a scho a bissal früher sein

----------


## ski-grexi

@Phil
dein alter Bock schaut super aus mit der neichn Gabel !-fährt sich die auch so gut, wie sie aussieht ;-)
...die neue Streckn übrigens auch!!

----------


## Vampir

hallo leute wie gets euch und hollo zu unseren zuwachs :Wink: mlg vampir

----------


## GloryGiant

Aloah
an diejenigen di ich noch nicht kenn...spätestens im sommer kenn ma uns alle *G*
frohe weihnachtszeit und an guten rutsch an alle

----------


## WaldlPhil

jep,die gabel is a traum im vergleich zu meiner alten und spricht super an.den adapter brauch ich noch für die bremsn und dann gehts ab :-) 
  der neue trail wird immer verspielter,super sache !

----------


## GloryGiant

ahja phil wird sich morgn ned ausgehn bei mir
hab einiges zu erledigen.
Wünsch da trotzdem an schönen tag *G*
bist eh oben schätz i mal
wir rufn uns eh zam

----------


## WaldlPhil

joho :-) der schnee kommt! freu mich schon ur,vielleicht kann man die woche noch mitm brettl über die sprünge beim krater oben zischen! skigrexi,bist dabei mit den skiern,wäre sicher lustig.ich hupf dann auf jeden fall auch den großen kratersprung,wenn ichs mich schon nicht mitm radl trau,mitm snowboard kein problem :-).....grüße und ein fuckin`christmas ;-)!

----------


## ski-grexi

Houhouhou, dann bin ich schon einmal gespannt!!
Hoffentlich kriegt ma da auch genügend Dampf zusammen bis zum Absprung!! :EEK!:

----------


## WaldlPhil

hoho,ja ich auch,vorallem bin ich spannt obs überhaupt genug schnee gibt....seufts.....oh man,ich leb echt in der falschn stadt,hätt mir doch lieber insbruck oder so aussuchn solln.der schnee da in wien ist ja scho fast peinlich :-).aber wenns genug hat,würdest mitkommen zum krater mit den skiern grexi?....lg

----------


## WaldlPhil

glaub das mitm dampf könnt schon klappen,wenn man mal ne gscheite spur zum absprung hat,geht des scho.man hat dann eh den ganzen rest vom hügel als anfahrt.aber zuerst bitte schneeeeee verdammt,was is los da oben,gebts amal gas ihr wolken.....ich will ja nur so 30-40 cm,das reicht :-)

----------


## ski-grexi

Ja, mit irgendwelche alten Brettln einmal schauen- da is ja dann wurscht!
Aber eben- noch is gar nix!

----------


## WaldlPhil

jep,abwarten,tee trinken :-).so und jetzt werd ich mich mal wieder mitm bikestore rumm ärgern,wenn der brems adapter noch immer nicht da ist .....

----------


## ski-grexi

Hallo ihr da!!
Einige von euch kennen mich, die andern nicht!
Ich such grad einen DH-lastigen Freerider, d.h einen zumindest 200mm Bock, den ich noch rauftreten kann, aber eben auch runtertreten ;-)
Ich bin ca 192-194cm und da spielt das Sattelrohr eine entscheidende Rolle.
Das heißt, die Morewood sind zB zu niedrig gebaut- was schade ist!
Ich brauch, denk ich, zumindest 45 Zanti!
Wenn euch was einfallt- sagts es mir- ich such eh verzweifelt, owa ich komm auf kein befriedigendes Ergebnis!(des passt zwar nicht da rein, der fred is oba eh fast unser privater  :Wink:

----------


## WaldlPhil

recht günstig und gut sind auch die kraftstoff dinger zB......grübelgrübel......

----------


## ski-grexi

Transition Blindside?

----------


## GloryGiant

da gibts a neuere schmiede i glaub liteville oder ähnlich heissen die
die habn extrem geile geräte und sehr leicht gebaut...i werd mal meine bike heftln durchstöbern vielleicht find ichs ja wieder :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## ski-grexi

Haha...die sind zwar super, aber ich bin nicht der Geldscheißer-Koarl !
Nein jetzt ernst, da hätt ich schon zugeschlagen, aber da kostet der Rahmen mit Dämpfer ca. 2400 €uronen- bleiben mir noch 600 für den Aufbau :Help: 
Oiso, das kann ich mir höchstens überm Bett oder am Häusl aufmaln  :Wink: 
Aber  :Thank You!:  - bin für alle Hinweise dankbar!

----------


## WaldlPhil

den habn wir alle leider nicht,den geldscheißer ;-),genau deswegen hab ich dir auch das vorgeschlagen,weiß nicht wo du da wegen dem preis geschaut hast,aber beim bikestore kostet,laut homepage,der kraftstoff D1 Evo 2009 mit dämpfer und 22cm federweg,1398,80 eurosn,also das ist echt ok find ich.....

----------


## WaldlPhil

upsi ,hihi,ich hätte noch weiter raufscrolln solln,sorry grexi,hab das vom glory nicht glesen,peinlich grins........

----------


## ski-grexi

> den habn wir alle leider nicht,den geldscheißer ;-),genau deswegen hab ich dir auch das vorgeschlagen,weiß nicht wo du da wegen dem preis geschaut hast,aber beim bikestore kostet,laut homepage,der kraftstoff D1 Evo 2009 mit dämpfer und 22cm federweg,1398,80 eurosn,also das ist echt ok find ich.....


Danke Phil- übrigens hauns jetzt so ein komplettes Kraftstoff  um ,ich glaub 2200 raus!Is scheeh !
Aber das is mir zu klein, da is vorbei min treten!

----------


## GloryGiant

Phil herst ur genial *G*
Hab mir heut a geniales stativ und eeeendlich a gscheites schnittprogramm kauft.

Pinnacle Studio 14 Ultimate
Schneid grad die alten videos zusammen, unglaublich was du da noch an bildqualität raushollst.

Gfreu mi scho auf unsere Filmsessions am FreakyFridayTrail  :Big Grin:

----------


## WaldlPhil

coole sache chris,das programm hab ich auch,das is ganz fein :-).....aber im moment hoff ich echt das es noch mehr schneit,und dann bin ich sicher auch mit cam und stativ oben zum schneebrettln hehe......am samstag soll noch mehr schnee kommen laut bericht,mal schaun,ruf ma uns zamm!.............................................  ..................................................  ....

----------


## ski-grexi

Phili, 1340 €uronen für Solid Mission 9 Rahmen incl. Fox DHX5, bei chainreactioncycles.

----------


## GloryGiant

samstag bin i fix oben mit meiner süssen

----------


## hawaiiron77

> Hallo ihr da!!
> Einige von euch kennen mich, die andern nicht!
> Ich such grad einen DH-lastigen Freerider, d.h einen zumindest 200mm Bock, den ich noch rauftreten kann, aber eben auch runtertreten ;-)
> Ich bin ca 192-194cm und da spielt das Sattelrohr eine entscheidende Rolle.
> Das heißt, die Morewood sind zB zu niedrig gebaut- was schade ist!
> Ich brauch, denk ich, zumindest 45 Zanti!
> Wenn euch was einfallt- sagts es mir- ich such eh verzweifelt, owa ich komm auf kein befriedigendes Ergebnis!(des passt zwar nicht da rein, der fred is oba eh fast unser privater


also ich find die heurigen canyon super haben neue kinematik die wipp frei sein soll, und das bei 180-200mm federweg. und presi/leistung fast unschlagbar nur top parts.

ich weiss du hast schon eins  :Wink:  aber schau mal auf der homepage vorbei gibts recht geile teile und gewichtstechnisch auch top.

Canyon Torque  9.0 Vertride um 3699,- mit totem, dhx 5.0 air, ex1750, xtr usw. 13,8kg (ohne pedale)

neuen votec v.fr sind auch super und günstig und vom sattelrohr auch etwas höher.

mhh  :Musing:  liteville sieh hier 1800,- leider im medium  :Confused:

----------


## GloryGiant

hm naja das liteville gfallt ma ned so besonders...allein scho wegn dem luftdämpfer.Evtl für de stadt und zum konditionstraining wie mei ransom *G*
is halt geschmackssache.

leg auf de 1800 noch 400 rauf und du bekommst a feines Scott Ransom, kann i jeden nur empfehlen kann ma viel mit machn 
 :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## ski-grexi

> also ich find die heurigen canyon super haben neue kinematik die wipp frei sein soll, und das bei 180-200mm federweg. und presi/leistung fast unschlagbar nur top parts.
> 
> ich weiss du hast schon eins  aber schau mal auf der homepage vorbei gibts recht geile teile und gewichtstechnisch auch top.
> 
> Canyon Torque  9.0 Vertride um 3699,- mit totem, dhx 5.0 air, ex1750, xtr usw. 13,8kg (ohne pedale)
> 
> neuen votec v.fr sind auch super und günstig und vom sattelrohr auch etwas höher.
> 
> mhh  liteville sieh hier 1800,- leider im medium


Ja, aber sowas in etwa hab ich ja wirklich schon- ich will was DH-lastigeres.
Das liteville würd mir taugen, owa um das Geld...??? :Cry:

----------


## WaldlPhil

jep,heutzutage hat mans echt schwer mit der entscheidung.....danke grexi,das ist echt ein hammer preis!...bin echt schon gspannt welcher rahmen es bei mir sein wird,der sollte schon gut ansprechen,weil die neue gabel is a traum!die grossman dinger sind auch ein leckerbissn,vom preisleistungs ding her :-).......
....jo chris,ich hoff das es noch bissl mehr schnee gibt,dann komm ich am wochnende miitm brettl rauf,mal schaun,morgen solls angeblich schnein......

----------


## hawaiiron77

na hoffe dann kann ich endlich snowboard fahren lernen ausrüstung habe ich soweit mal  :Mr. Yellow: 

@grexi

ha weiss das du schon ein canyon hast.
200mm im heck und noch aufstiegs eigenschaften ist halt schwer zu bekommen.
von meinem pifke kumpel das rotwild hat das ist auch geil aber leider auch kein leichtgewicht wenn man nicht so wie er parts im wert von weiss gott was reinsteckt das es knappe 16kg hat trotz hammerschmidt und marzocchi 66ata usw.

vorne sollte es dann schon eine 66 oder totem sein mindestens bei 200mm im heck, und keine affen schaukel. was willst jetzt an maximum ausgeben.?!

----------


## grunzl

jungs, semmering hat schon offen! wer wär denn morgen dabei, entweder nachtpsite oder nachmittag und nacht? mich juckts schon gewaltig...

----------


## hawaiiron77

shit verdammt, hab morgen leider keine zeit, aber das nächste mal gerne.
wird zeit das ich meinen arsch blau klatsche am schnee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

kannst du gedanken lesen, ich hab mir das mit semmering auch scho überlegt.
wenn ma ein paar wären, wär ich fix dabei, so nachmittag, abend...

edit:
fänd ich kuhl, wenn sich was ergeben würd...
frage wer halt auch zwecks fahrgemeinschaft, wenn sich was ergibt...

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo semmering wär cool,geht abe wahrscheinlich leider nicht,muß meiner freundin das erst beibringen :-).....vielleicht mal unter der woche......

----------


## WaldlPhil

das snowboarden beibringen meinte ich natürlich :-)......guter tipp rony,zieh dir knie und ellbogen schützer an,wenn du das erste mal brettln gehst,deine knie werden es dir danken ;-).......

----------


## grunzl

bei mir könnten 3 leut mitfahren. 
phil, heisst das du bist dabei, schon oda?

----------


## hawaiiron77

morgähn, falls sonntag wer fährt wäre ich dabei. viel spaß auch jeden fall und berichtet wie es war.

----------


## WaldlPhil

sorry grunzl,bin geschencke einkaufn gewesen,tut leid,hoff ihr habts a gaudi.beim nächsten mal gerne ;-)!!!

----------


## grunzl

ka problem phil. guat woas, sehr guat, sogar mit powder und wenig leut. übrigens möcht der wurschtfleckerl auch schneebrettln probieren, also wären schon 3 anfänger am start. mal schaun, ob morgen nochwas geht, muss ich mit meiner liebsten noch abchecken und meine haxn sind auch nix mehr gwohnt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## WaldlPhil

pfuh ja die haxn,du sagst es :-) bin heut mit jakob und kumpl oben beim krater gewesen,das war a gaudi mitm brettl.hat eh ganz schön geschneit,mehr wäre allerdings nicht schlecht,weil man da oben schnell mal beim laub war,beim abbremsen.aber wurscht,war lustig.....frage nicht wies meinen haxn jetzt geht,vom dauernden rauflatschn,a wahnsinn......
wurschtfleckerl,coole sache,bist auf den geschmack gekommen,oder besser gsagt,mal lust bekommen.ja mach ma das halt mal :-)........

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

naja probieren würd ichs schon gern mal,
nur bräucht ich die ausrüstung dafür, und kaufen will ichs noch nicht...

schi fahren war leiwand, vorallem weil auch nix los war...
das nächste mal bin ich sicher wieder dabei...

----------


## greenlife666

jo leute ich hab antwort vom wiener bürgermeister es gibt die möglichkeit eine alte bmx strecke umzubaun und ich muss mir einen besichtigungstermin ausmachen.das heisst wir können alles offiziell machn. also an alle die mich (und phil)unterstützen wolln bitte meldet euch bei mir unter johann1610 a-t sms dot at es gibt sicher viel arbeit wenn das klappt ich sag danke im voraus und schöne feiertage an alle  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vampir

:EEK!: he super bin mit dabei wo  :Confused: bin echt gespant
              WÜNSCHE EUCH ALLEN EIN FROHES FEST

----------


## WaldlPhil

suuuuupa hans,a wahnsinn !!! bin gspannt wie das ganze abläuft.hoffentlich gebns uns nen großen platz,dann werdn wir uns so richtig austoben ;-).also leute,wer ist dabei   :Big Grin:  ?

----------


## WaldlPhil

auch noch auf greenlife :-)

----------


## greenlife666

jo kann ned pennen i hoff des haut hin

----------


## WaldlPhil

morgeeeen  :Big Grin:  das wird schon hinhaun!wir sollten uns vorher aber schon ein kleines Konzept zusammenstellen,bevor wir uns mit dem treffen,auch wenn wir noch nicht wissen wo und wieviel platz dort ist.einfach so grob.nicht das wir dann dort stehn mit knall roten augen und nix rausbringen hehe,ich nehm mich da selber auch an der nasn ;-)! das wird schon was werden,und wenn ja,dann wird der kommende sommer seeeehr leiwand !!! ein fettes fest an alle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## WaldlPhil

und für alle die,dies heut garnicht packen :-)....youtube und Tankard-Fuck Christmas eintippen und laut aufdrehn  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Mr. Red:  grüßle

----------


## hawaiiron77

na interessant hoffe nicht das es die alte bmx bahn bei der floridsdorferbrücke ist.?!

----------


## grunzl

insel war auch mein erster gedanke. dort könnt ma dann an pumptrack aus hundstrümmerln bauen. bin schon gspannt.

----------


## WaldlPhil

na ihr seits motiviert ;-).....
 bmx bahnen gibts schon ein paar mehr als nur die auf der insel ;-).lass ma uns überraschen,bin auch gspannt!

----------


## greenlife666

seas an alle jo leute wer uns helfen will bitte melden !!!!! :Big Grin:  ach und überlegt euch ein paar sachen für ein konzept !zeichnet einen track mit euren vorstellungen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  damit wir bei dem erstgespräch etwas vorlegen können und wenn es dich ned stört phil gebt es bitte phil wenn ihr ihn seht!aber bitte keine monstersachen denn wenn es klappt müssen wir den platz genau einteilen ich nehme nach den feiertagen mit dem herrn von der forst und grünanlagenbetreuung kontakt auf sobald ich was weiss schreibe ich es gleich nun ja auf ein gutes gelingen und ein fettes frohes fest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: MFG GREENLIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## WaldlPhil

kein problem,nur her mit den zeichnungen :-)

----------


## hawaiiron77

wäre sicher Motiviert  :Wink:   aber um ein Konzept erstellung zu können braucht mal man einen genaues Abbild von Grund.

Was soll überhaupt gebaut werden ein Dirtpark, Pumptrack, Freeride Strecke.?!

Da wer auch die Gründung eines Vereines eine gute Sache der das ganze betreut wenn es nicht vielleicht sogar voraussetzung ist.

Na mal warten was der Forst Havara sagt. Hoffentlich was mit Wald und gefälle.

Sonst brauch ich noch ein Hardtail für den Pumptrack  :Twisted: 

Frohe Weihnachten noch  :Smileysanta:

----------


## ski-grexi

Frohe Weihnachten erst einmal !!
Wann soll das ganze losgehen!?

----------


## greenlife666

von jedem etwas leute ich will die zeichnungen mitnehmen das er sieht wir beschäftigrn uns mit der sache ich will das ganze mit fixen öffnungszeiten um randale zu vermeiden aber jetzt muss ich erstmal das okay haben.jo phil ich mach mir für montag 4,1 einen termin aus (also sollten zeichnungen da sein gebt gas leute) aber wir sehn uns eh vorher und müssen no planen schönen no mfg

----------


## hawaiiron77

@greenlife

was stellst du,ihr,wir uns vor.?! Eins sollte man schon bedenken es muss immer wär dort
sein um auf und zu Sperren zu können das wird nicht immer der selbe
machen können solange er eine beruflich verplichtung hat. 
Also da sollte ein Verein entstehen sonst macht das keinen Sinn weil
das Bindet einen ein wenig auch mit verpflichtung. 

Weil es nutzt nix das alle gross ja schreien und dann keiner 
hilft und das dann 2-3 Leute machen der phil kennt das zu genüge.  

Und was sollen wir Zeichen "Disneyland".? Kann 3D Modell Plan
eventuell auch erstell'n lassen. Aber dazu brauchen mehr Infos
bitte mit (welche Strecke.? Wo.?)

wenn ich wertvolle Zeit und Material investiere soll es auch Sinn haben  :Wink:  

Frohe Festtage noch ich explodier schon vor lauter Fresserei,

geh mal ins Kino Avatar 3D Mr reinziehen

----------


## greenlife666

was hält ihr davon wenn wir uns am 28 ,12 treffen und alles besprechen meldet euch bin ab 11 in wien

----------


## Ruben

Hallo,

frohes trallala usw. an alle!

Ist ja krass mit dem bürgermeister. :Confused: 
Da sollte man das schon seriös präsentieren, mit einem handout( wo alles in kürze und würze drinn steht) und autocad- lageplan, wo man sich was vorstellen kann. Und am besten noch ein paar profile, wo alles bemaßt ist um sich die dimensionen vorstellen zu können und um das das materil ab zu schätzen. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Am besten wäre überhaupt die ganze planung fertig zu haben, das ma was fürs auge hat.
Die sachen müssen schon vom technischen standpunkt korrekt konstruiert werden, das erstens nix passieren kann, außerdem hat das dann hand und fuss und spassfaktor ist auch gegeben, ich denk bloß an kurvenradien und die dazugehörigen übergänge etc. 
Vielleicht ist der termin etwas knapp, oder man bespricht mal um was es geht und macht einen termin für eine konkrete präsentation aus.
Für pläne gibt es ein paar grundlegende regeln die man beachten muss, sonst wirds bald mal unseriös.  :Redface: 
Aber jetzt bin ich scho ruhig, vielleicht kann ich mich ja etwas nützlich 
machen.

----------


## greenlife666

jo seas ruben du kannst di nützlich machen hast du montag 28 zeit?ich will mal etwas vorbringen das überhaupt was da is den genauen plan können wir gestalten wenn wir wissen wo wir es machen können ich kann nix mit maßen machn wenn i ned weiss wie gross das grundstück is natürlich müssen wir uns weitere termine ausmachn um konkrete vorstellungen vorzulegen aber für den anfang reichen sag ich mal skizzen wie wir uns es überhaupt vorstellen damit sich der herr ein ungefähres bild machn kann nun ja auf eun gutes gelingen

----------


## WaldlPhil

ruhig blut,leute.das werdn wir schon machen,wäre ja gelacht ;-)! aber hockn wir uns wirklich zammen und besprechen das mal.wir können uns ja verschiedene arten von bahnen überlegen,damit man dann flexibel ist wenn wir den platz dann dafür kennen.und da das ganze öffentlich wird sollt ma uns überlegen was für nen style das ganze haben soll und was grad inn ist.aber ich glaub mit einer mischung aus bmx,pumptrack,bahn und nem slopestyle park würdn wir richtig fahrn.das ganze muß ja jetzt nicht gleich die dimensionen wie beim redbull elevation haben.alles im realistischen rahmen halt.
das mitm verein,sollten wir machen,das hat auf jeden fall mehr hand und fuß dann.das dann wesentlich mehr zusammenhalt gefragt ist,als beim krater und grillwiese,versteht sich hoffentlich von selbst leute ;-).........aber ich denke mal,wenn wir was haben was auch stehen bleibt,ist man auch mehr motiviert,was zu bauen.ich bin da wie immer bereit voll und ganz dabei zu sein,was die zeit betrifft.
wenn ihr bock habts,können wir uns ja am montag alle bei mir zammhockn,die die halt noch nicht in der vollfettn sind :-) und beplaudern das ganze mal ......einen gmütlichn daweil noch.......

----------


## hawaiiron77

Bei mir schaut's schlecht aus Mo-Mi 13-20 Uhr Fahrschule.  
Ab 31.12-3.1 hab ich Zeit.  
Ich persönlich will sowieso mal wissen was für ein Gelände zur Auswahl ist
und wo.

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja na,das ist eh klar rony,aber ich sag mal,hauptsache wir bekommen was zur verfügung gestellt,und mir persönlich wärs scheißegal,auch wenns die bahn auf der insel ist,aus der könnte man auch noch was gscheites baun.sonst fällt mir nur ein,bömischer prater,wo für zick jahren schon mal wer was gebaut hat,oder draschepark ...die bahn dort wäre auch cool,schön große fläche...naja mal schaun.die bahn in vösendorf wirds wohl kaum sein,die ist schon perfekt :-)......

----------


## hawaiiron77

Jein ein flaches Gelände ist nix find ich
außer es wir ein Pumptrack mit Doubles.

Auf an Dirtpark hab ich keine Lust die gibt's zu
genüge. Und Dirter sind wir ja nicht oder.?!

Aber der Kontakt ist schon mal gut eventuell
gibt's ja ein Waldangrenzentes Gebiet und Tipps
wie man zu sowas gelangt und was die Voraussetzungen
wären.  

Von der Hohenwandwiese hört man leider auch nix
mehr da wollten's ja auch was machen.

----------


## Ruben

Hallo,

bin da ronys meinung mit waldrand und dirtstrecke, brauch ma nicht wirklich.
Was ich wirklich los werden wollte ist das mit der standortwahl, wenn wir eine haben...lol.
Erstens muss die bodenbeschaffenheit mitspielen, die geländeneigung und was ganz ganz wichtig ist, es muss von der lage her windgeschützt sein.
Windgeschützt desswegen, weil der bodenabtrag uns sonst fertig machen wird.
Man muss bedenken eine winderosion von 1 Tonne pro hektar ist nix besonderes in unseren breiten, noch dazu wenn das eine mittelmäßige bis schlechte erde ist, blaßts uns alles fort und feuchtigkeit ist auch gleich dahin, somit staubts und alles is fürn hugo, diese faktoren gehen hand in hand, somit ist das meiner meinung nach das erste was abgeklärt gehört, bevor noch alles andere besprochen wird. Im nachhinein kann man da nehmlich nicht mehr großartig was machen mit erde hinbringen.
Das sag ich nicht nur  :Big Grin:  weil ich klugscheissen will, sondern weils eine menge arbeit sein wird die keiner machen will. Donerinsel ist ganz schlecht was das angeht, null humus, wind bis zum abwinken, kann nie gut gehn dort. Vorallem die "scheisserde" verbindet sich mit keiner besseren mehr. Dort erde anliefern lassen wäre für die katz. War jetzt nur ein beispiel.
Oder dirt strecke prater, das ägste, da bleiben nur die steine über. Hab das beobachtet, die haben die ganze bahn mit erde aufgebessert, hat super ausgesehen, blos nach paar wochen war nix mehr über.
Also, wenn wir das wirklich auf die reihe bekommen, tät ich auch plakativ anführen, das wir auch das ganze mit bodenfestigenden pflazen begrünen wollen, ist vom ökologischen standpunkt her ganz nett, aber was "wichtiger" ist für uns, das unsere erdn bleibt wo sie ist, zu einem gewissen grad.
Wenn man sich zeit nimmt zum planen und die leut davon überzeugt, kann man da sicher was nettes machen, man muss den verantwortlichen das hald schmackhaft machen. Weil so bahnen haben ja den ruf das dann eine gstättn überbleibt, im prinzip schirch is,...aber wir machens ja dann anders hääähhhh?    

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

.....schau ma mal,mit was für sonderwünsche wir da überhaupt kommen dürfen ;-),man muß ja scho dankbar sein,das sich da überhaupt mal wer meldet von den beamten fuzies und primär ging es um bmx bahnen,die man herrichten dürfte ;-),aber mal schaun,vielleicht gibts ja da noch mehr im angebot.......wir sind biker,da gehört alles dazu,sowohl dirtjump als auch downhill und der ganze shit,ich mag diese unterteilungen nicht,schubladndenken ;-)nix für ungut !und ne bmx bahn mit slopestyle,bzw northshore elementen gibt es in wien noch nicht,oder hab ich da was übersehn ;-).die einzige richtige dirtjump bahn in wien ist beim lusthaus,oder welche kennt ihr noch??  dazu zähle ich jetzt nicht die bahn im 23ten vom leitner,weil das nix öffentliches ist.
wie auch immer bin gspannt was wir da jetztn für angebote bekommen......
....werd heut wiedermal zum krater raufschaun,was sich dort so tut......grüße

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich bin der selben meinung, wie der ronny...
es bringt nix, wenn ihr mit plänen dort auftaucht, obwohl ihr noch nicht einmal wisst, was für gelände wir bekommen...
das würd ein bisserl blöd rüber kommen, das wär so, wie wenn du jemandem ein haus verkaufen willst, obwohl du noch nicht einmal das grundstück und die anforderungen kennst...
Pläne könnt ich zeichnen, wär für mich kein problem...
fragt am 4., wenn ihr was konkretes bekommt, nach vorhandenen lageplänen, bzw. kataster und ganz wichtig, nach einschränkungen...

so ganz nebenbei:
ich wär auch dabei...

und wegen verein:
find ich auch ne gute idee, so hätte man einen "träger" für anfallende kosten, bzw. wär der vereinspräsi dan eine direkte ansprechperson für die gemeinde und die ministerien...

----------


## WaldlPhil

wir werdn das schon ruhig angehn,ka sorge burschn und mädls ;-)

----------


## ski-grexi

Kann erst nach Neujahr wieder.
Gibts was neues, bezügl. Termin?

----------


## WaldlPhil

seas grexi,das wird eh erst anfang 2010 stattfinden,greenlife kümmert sich,leiwander weise,um den termin und dann latsch ma mal hin und plaudern mit dem.das wird scho :-)

----------


## GloryGiant

Hey Wald-Fee *fg*

Schade das du heut ned dabei warst...war extremst geil heut.
Bin denn kleineren drop angangen und unten der kleine a glei hinterher *G*
heut hab i trainiert bis zum umfallen.Video a scho gschnitten.

meld die demnächst....
is zwar imma no sehr schlammig das ganze aba wird scho werden  :Smile:

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo,sorry mann :-).aber hauptsache es hat spaß gmacht,und das hat es offensichtlich chris.was machstn silvester?oder besser,was macht ihr so an silvester,alle zamm??  grüße

----------


## GloryGiant

oh wunder oh wunder *G*
 i fahr nach ferschnitz habn die letzten zwei tage an mörder stress mitanand ghabt aba zum glück war mei holde gestern da und wir habn gredet..schau ma mal wie lang das haltet....

und ja es hat gestern extremst spass gmacht....freu mi scho auf die grossen sprünge....i glaub wir brauchn bald noch grössere sachn da oben loool,
i find streit mit da alten super....da scheisst da nachher nix beim biken hahaha :Twisted:

----------


## hawaiiron77

heut familie silvester mit home party  :Wink: 

wünsch allen rangern einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr  :Not Ripe:  :Greenapple:  :Strawberry:  :Mango:  :Yay:  :Apple:  :Jester:   :Toast:   :Clap:  :Jaw Drop:

----------


## greenlife666

hy an alle biker da draussen i wünsch euch an guten rutsch und viel glück fürs bike jhr 2010 party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: https://www.downhill-board.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif

----------


## GloryGiant

Guten rutsch an alle und feierts schön....mei jahr geht leider ned so zu ende wie i es gern hätt aba egal bins ja scho gwohnt *g*

keep on ridin :Mrgreen:

----------


## WaldlPhil

wünsch euch allen ein fettes neues jahr und wünsch uns allen viele sonnige tage im neuen :-).feierts gscheit ;-)!!!!!!

----------


## WaldlPhil

grüß euch burschn und mädls,hoff ihr seid alle guad rüber grutscht :-)
   wie schauts bei euch mit niken aus? ich möcht gern mit greenlife mal zum hussarentempel fahrn,oder wie man den schreibt :-) bei mödling.wer hat bock mitzufahrn?oder wieder beim krater was weitermachn....... grüße

----------


## hawaiiron77

ja lebe noch *gg*. hab momentan überhaupt keine zeit leider bin voll im lernen und fahren üben für deckel. aber bald hab ich´s dann semma uns sicha  :Wink:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wann wollts denn fahren?
ab dienstag hätt ich zeit, da bin ich dann endlich abgerüstet bin...

ps.:
ein gutes neues jahr im nachhinein an alle

----------


## WaldlPhil

sehr leiwand rony,fleißig fleißig ;-)!
na endlich hast es bald geschaft wurschtfleckerl ;-),freut mich für dich!!!
ja ich meld mich einfach bei dir am dienstag,muß ja fast gefeiert werden !
grüße an alle!

----------


## Ruben

Ja, stimmt.

Zu dem anlass könntest auch das ksatzl löschen/ ändern, von wegen gott und österreich, weil da kummt mal die galle hoch, ich hoff ja das des nur ein scherz ist.

LG!

Ruben

----------


## greenlife666

seas an alle es wär gut wenns ned zu kalt wär wenn ma fahrn und i muss no meine bremsn machn aber so im laufe der woche wär cool mittwoch oda donnerstag?wer würd alle mitfahrn?mfg

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

was hast du gegen:
gott schütze österreich, denn wir habens nie gelernt...
in meinem fall stimmts sogar, denn offiziel darf ich nur eine waffe tragen, um mich, bzw. meine patienten zu verteidigen --> ich kann österreich nicht schützen, weil ich es nie gelernt hab...
 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 

oder hört sich der satz besser an:
Der schönste Ort in der Kaserne ist das WC, denn hier scheißt man auf Heereseigentum...
 :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## WaldlPhil

hihi,der war gut wurschtfleckerl ;-),der satz wäre besser,den anderen verstehn halt viele falsch ;-) wahrscheinlich..... antifa rules!

----------


## grunzl

sche gsogt, wurschtinger  :Big Grin: 
ich wär auch dabei. wird eh zeit, die weihnachtsfäulnis zu beenden...

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

juhu abgerüstet, so schnell kanns gehen...

und ronny:
alles gute zum geburtstag, jetzt bist scho 33, du altes haus...

wie schauts eig mit der stadt wien aus, war da nicht heut ein termin, zumindest wurde irgend wann mal der 4. jänner erwähnt, glaub ich zumindest...

----------


## Ruben

> was hast du gegen:
> gott schütze österreich, denn wir habens nie gelernt...
> in meinem fall stimmts sogar, denn offiziel darf ich nur eine waffe tragen, um mich, bzw. meine patienten zu verteidigen --> ich kann österreich nicht schützen, weil ich es nie gelernt hab...
> 
> 
> oder hört sich der satz besser an:
> Der schönste Ort in der Kaserne ist das WC, denn hier scheißt man auf Heereseigentum...


Gefällt mir scho besser, des andere is patriotisch und hört sich nazimäßig an, sowie mans von jedem zweiten trottl auf der straßen hört (nix gegen dich).
Allein gott und österreich sind schon fast schimpfwörter und in kombination außerst unbekömmlich :-)

LG!

----------


## hawaiiron77

> juhu abgerüstet, so schnell kanns gehen...
> 
> und ronny:
> alles gute zum geburtstag, jetzt bist scho 33, du altes haus...
> 
> wie schauts eig mit der stadt wien aus, war da nicht heut ein termin, zumindest wurde irgend wann mal der 4. jänner erwähnt, glaub ich zumindest...


danke ja weiss bin in der blüte meines lebens *rofl*  :Mr. Red:

----------


## ski-grexi

> Gefällt mir scho besser, des andere is patriotisch und hört sich nazimäßig an, sowie mans von jedem zweiten trottl auf der straßen hört (nix gegen dich).
> Allein gott und österreich sind schon fast schimpfwörter und in kombination außerst unbekömmlich :-)
> 
> LG!


 Na serwas -Ruben,harsche unqualifizierte Attacken reitest du da-da solltest noch einmal das Schulbankerl drücken fürcht ich, was hört sich denn an Österreich und Gott nazimäßig an :Confused: ??
Ich glaub, du mußt ein bisl vorsichtiger in deiner Ausdrucksweise sein- das könnt jemand ziemlich böse nehmen.
Stell dir vor, jemand bezeichnet dich so  mirnixdirnix als Nazi oder ähnliches.
Laß ma das holprige politisieren hier, oder!?- es geht da in dem Forum eigentlich doch nur ums Radlfahren-des sollten wir nicht mit dergleichen Meldungen verpesten.
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Roni!!
Jetzt darfst auch bald Autofahren ;-)
Gibts ein neiches Radl!!!??

----------


## hawaiiron77

@grexi

Ja bald ist es soweit mit'n Deckel ncht mehr lange wenn's gut geht
ende Jänner.

Ktm hat das -"Aphex"- auf April verschoben. Warscheinlich
liegts an der Krise Rennen geht's ja auch nicht so gut.

----------


## ski-grexi

...schon bestellt??!!??

----------


## hawaiiron77

biken kann man vergessen, snowboard auspacken ihr lieben  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## greenlife666

jo ihr lieben de ausfahrt nach mödling werden wir verschieben müssn oasch wetter und i muss ab montag wida hackln hoff es wird bald wärmer phil tu dir ned weh da obn mfg

----------


## greenlife666

hy an alle habe auf youtube für alle wienerwaldbiker die bei der strecke mitgemacht haben ein kleines video zusammengestellt einfach 666GREENLIFE eingeben und anschaun!viel spass !!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## hawaiiron77

:Way To Go:  :Way To Go:  :Way To Go:  Geiles Video

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

schaut gut aus, schön gemacht...
 :Way To Go:  :Way To Go:  :Way To Go:  :Way To Go:

----------


## greenlife666

guter spruch wurschti danke danke aber i hab viel zu wenig filmmaterial für nen gscheiten film.also wenn wer filmmaterial von der strecke hat wärs col wenns mirs per mail schickts weil bei dem wetter kann i ehned fahrn gehn sobald i wida eins fertig hab is online e-mail:johann1610@sms.at thx!!!!mfg

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

hätt schon ein haufen material, nur kann ich meine kamera grad net finden...
werds dir aber schicken, sobald iich die cam gefunden hab...
aber kannst ja mal ein bisserl durchschauen und sagen, welche vids du haben willst...
Hier der Link von meinem Kanal:
Youtube

----------


## greenlife666

wenn du so nett bist nehm i alles wast hast.von dir auch was?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ja eines, is aber ein crash beim krapfenwaldl...
bzw. ich weiß nicht mal, ob ich das iwo hab...
werd dir alles schicken, oder soll ich dir ne dvd brennen, wär glaub ich sogar fast einfacher...

----------


## greenlife666

wie du magst weist du zufällig wie ich den videodeluxe 15 von magix cracken kann

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

googlen?

----------


## WaldlPhil

Von mir und vamp auch alles gute im nachhinein rony,ab in ein neues jahr vollster blüte ;-)!!!
jo,snowboardn war heut nicht so der hit oben beim krater,das einzige was ging war der stepup hinten und das war fad.bin dann noch rodln gwesen mit meinem vamp und kids,waagenwiese,war a gaudi :-).
wie schauts bei euch mit brettln aus.hätt wer mit auto bock auf semmering oder hochkar,nächste woche evtl?
und ja,das video is cool :-)!! müß ma auf jeden fall meeehr filmen,ich hab auch schon wieder bissl mehr material,auch so sachen für zwischendurch,vamp hat die grafitis gfilmt am donaukanal,da sind paar sehr geniale dabei zB....
....und morgen schau ma das ma deine bremse wieder in gang bekommen greenlife...freu mich,bis dann!
aja,oben beim krater habn wiedermal die wildschweine vollgas umgegraben,eichelsuche halt,da darf ma halt net bös sein ;-).....aber es ist net so schlimm,die neue line ist wenigstens unbeschädigt......gruß an alle!

----------


## greenlife666

na auch no munter hoff morgen geht was würd wenns ned so kalt wär jetz biken gehn mfg

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

lust hätt ich schon,aber selber fahrn will ich nicht wirklich, vorallem nicht bei dem wetter, was die da ansagen und schneeketten hab ich für meinen honda auch keine...

----------


## greenlife666

hy phil danke für die scheibe zieht besser!

----------


## WaldlPhil

kann ich verstehn wurschtfleckerl,mal schaun,vielleicht hat ja doch noch wer lust und zeit.
coole sache greenlife,freut mich das es besser läuft mit der größeren scheibe  :Big Grin: !magst den adapter vom roger noch haben ?

----------


## grunzl

also ich wär schon motiviert auf a nachtpisterl heut. wer mag mitfahren? ab ins schneechaos, juhuuu!

----------


## greenlife666

seas wär scho gut weil für die sommerausfahrten is de 200er besser vorallem wenn ärgere strecken kommen wie p dorf mfg

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich wär dabei...
wieder semmering, oder mal wo anders...

----------


## WaldlPhil

fahrts ihr heute abend??und wohin

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ja wahrscheinlich heut, hab aber noch keine antwort vom grunzl...
wird wahrscheinlich eh semmering, müsst aber noch diskutiert werden...

----------


## grunzl

leiwand! wüsst sonst net wo, stuhleck nachtpiste is a schas und alles andere is zweit weg. tät sagen um 16.30 wieder bei der tankstelle, fix?

----------


## grunzl

phil, ich könnt dich irgendwo barawitzkagasse/heiligenstädterstrasse aufgabeln.

----------


## WaldlPhil

ok,das geht dann leider wieder nicht bei mir,schass.wann hättest du sonst wiedermal zeit grunzl? lg

----------


## WaldlPhil

freundin ist bei mir mit den kids,keine ahnung,muß das mal beplaudern.....:-/

----------


## WaldlPhil

welcher teil vom hirschenkogel ist denn da eigendlich beleuchtet.der snowboardpark auch?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

weißt du, wo das kunsthaus is?
könntest mich dort auch abholen, bin leider z.Zt ohne auto...

----------


## grunzl

um 22 uhr sind wir eh wieder zaus, des geht scho...

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

halt der zauberberg is beleuchtet...
der park sollte auch beleuchtet sein...

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

und phil kommst mit?
zu dritt wärs viel lustiger...

PS.: werd auch meine cam mitnehmen...

----------


## grunzl

wurschtl, ja passt, treff ma uns direkt an der lände höhe kunsthaus um 16.30, passt des?

edit: jo phil, fahr mit, powder und so...

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

passt voll...
bis dann...
hast du eig noch die liftkarte vom letzten mal?

----------


## grunzl

gut is! ja hab ich noch und die 17 anderen karten der letzten 7 jahre hab ich auch noch  :Big Grin:

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo,leider,das wird heut leider nix.aber sonntag wäre ich dabei,wenn ihr fahrn wollts,schau ma halt mal,da liegt dann am so.wesentlich mehr powder hoffentlich und cam kommt natürlich auch mit :-).

----------


## WaldlPhil

...wünsch euch viel spaß heute burschn,bleibts ganz ;-)!....

----------


## hawaiiron77

na viel spaß auch von mir  :Big Grin:

----------


## grunzl

sers rony, wann startest deine snowboardkarriere, heute? noch geht sichs aus...

----------


## GloryGiant

sehr geniale aufnahmen...ein paar sachn sind mir aufgefallen aba die fallen ned ins gewicht i bin a kleiner perfektionist beim film schneiden...was für a programm war denn das eigentlich?
wennst tipps und ideen brauchst einfach melden.
film scho etliche jahre und hab da scho a bissal was drauf *G*

aba wie gesagt echt nett das video

----------


## greenlife666

magix videodeluxe 15danke sehr nett aber i mag selber experimentieren müssen ned perfekt sein es soll spass machn beim anschaun das ist das wichtigste aja weis wer wo man 6061 alublock 10cm/50cm/80cm kriegt will mir aus einem stück einen rahmen machen mfg

----------


## greenlife666

jo phil fahr ma montag zu dem heini wegen der strecke?

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo hans ,das mach ma,bin schon gspannt was rauskommt bei dem futzi.

----------


## grunzl

heut nachtpiste. wer noch?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

kann nicht bein hin...
kann fast net gehen, wie des weh tut...

----------


## grunzl

so a käse, was hast denn angstellt?

----------


## greenlife666

phil wo treff ma uns i fahr um 9 weg wär 9.45 meidling bin gspannt was der sagt.hat nowerr zeit morgen wir fahren zu dem typen wegen der strecke mfg

----------


## greenlife666

wer fährt am 23 und 24 1 zum skibikerennen auf die rax wird sicha lustig

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

seit dem schi fahren tuts weh...
ka was is, hoffentlich wirds bald besser...

hans hast du ein schibike?
normale bikes sind nämlich nicht erlaubt...

edit:
mal schaun, wies sich bei mir zeitlich ausgeht...
so viele haben sich scheinbar noch nicht angemeldet...

----------


## greenlife666

i mag ja ned mitfahrn nur so hinschaun un dann party

----------


## WaldlPhil

skibike rennen?das klingt lustig,kann man sich da eins ausborgen und mitfahrn?
sorry grunzl,zu spät gelesen,das du heut wieder fährst.
was hastn aufgführt, wurschtfleckerl, am semmering?
greenlife schau ma halt wegn wetter morgen in der früh.wenns regnet bei dir dann pfeif drauf und komm halt so.....

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

Da is der Link zum SkiBike-Rennen:
Ich bin ein Link
Wenn noch welche da sind, kann man sich sogar welche gratis ausborgen...
Willst leicht mitfahren?

Keine Ahnung was passiert is, hingelegt hats mich nicht...
Ich bin halt mit meinen "alten" Carvingschi unterwegs gewesen, und bin halt die ganze Zeit ein bisserl im Schischuh hin und her gerutscht, was weh tut und wenn ich mir die schuhe fester geschnallt hab, bin ich zwar nicht mehr herumgerutscht, weh getan hats trotzdem...
Und das ganze tut halt noch immer weh...
Komischerweise hab ich sowas bei meinen Freeski nicht gespürt...
Deswegen will ich aufs Snowboard umsteigen, weils da Softboots gibt

----------


## Das_Viech

der thread is  ja mittlerweile schon recht aktiv... werd mich demnächt wieder mal aufs rad schwingen nach sicher schon 2 oder 3 monaten pause und mal ne kleine runde durch wien machen, schauen was von der kondition noch da is... ich bezweifle eh dass da wirklich was geht...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## bauer

also das video is echt uur leiwand geworden :Big Grin:  die dummheiten sind perfekt auf filmmaterial aufgefangen gworden :Big Grin:  wird heuer sicher wieder gleich leiwand wie letztes jahr :Big Grin:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

und is was am Montag rausgekommen?
warts ihr bei dem Typen?

----------


## ski-grexi

War jemand von eich die Tage im Wienerwald, oben bei der Schönstatt in der Gegend, oder zw. Eisernen Hand-Weg und Häuserl am Weg, oder Hermannskogel?
Kann man momentan treten, oder liegt zvü Schnee!?Runter gehts ja immer, da mach ich mir keine Sorgen !-)
Oder vielleicht am Anninger?

----------


## ski-grexi

Greenlife, muß gestehen, daß ich mir das Video jetzt zum ersten mal angschaut habe- Super, hat mir wirklich gut gefallen- sehr motivierend!!!
Echt gute Qualität- tut nicht weh beim Anschauen :Smile: 
Buuuaaahhh-i gfrei mich scho wieder!!!
An meinem Stil muß ich zwar noch feilen, aber dafür kann der Kameramann leider nix  :Smile: 
Verdammt, jetzt bin ich so motiviert und es schneit gerade!
Muß ich halt auf die Schi, wenn sichs ausgeht die Tage!
Super,Danke,macht viel Freude sowas!!
Grexi

----------


## Vampir

glaub,der schnee wird eh bald weg sein in wien,ruf ma uns zamm grexi.....lg phil

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wär auch dabei, hab ja jetzt zeit...
hoff es wird für mein puff nicht zu gatschig...

----------


## kitingfreak

wo find ich das video bitte??
lg

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

guckst du:
da

----------


## Ruben

na sehr fresh, jetzt hab sogar ich das video gesehen.
Hab scho glaubt, das ich nicht oben bin, aber dann...mach ka gute figur, das muss nächste saisson anders werden.

Was ist eigentlich bei dem hawara  von wegen strecke baun rauskommen?


LG!

Ruben

----------


## flo

@ skigrexi: Wies auf den Bergen drüber der Donau ausschaut, weiß ich nicht. 
Ich war heut mit dem Radl am Bisamberg und da is super zum rauf- und runterfahren gegangen. Von hunderten Rodeln und Bobs schön gepresst und trotzdem schön griffig wegen dem noch recht frischen schnee. Herrlich!

----------


## ski-grexi

No donn wern ma hoit den Bisamberg anreißen!
Danke recht artig!
Phü: ja, ruf ma si zam!

----------


## WaldlPhil

aufruf an alle ! wer von euch möchte jetzt wirklich bei einer vereinsgründung mitmachen.wir sind ja mittlerweile schon eine sehr gschmeidige kleiner haufen an bikern und greenlife und ich möchten da jetzt mal was gscheites anreißen,beginnend mit einem verein. wer von euch hat lust dabei mitzuwirken???vereinsgründung soll innerhalb der kommenden 2wochn stattfinden.freue mich über jede zuschrifft ;-)!!! grüßle,phil

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

hier, wär sofort dabei...
wie schauts jetzt aus, wegen grundstück?

----------


## greenlife666

jo der platz wär auf der neilreichgasse wienerberg sind so ca 2500 m2 leicht abschüssig von 2 seiten durch bäume windgeschützt man kann so einiges machn dort werde morgen die nächsten schritte einleiten also leute jetz wirds ernst mfg

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

cool, damit lässt sich schon was damit anfangen...
taugt mir
warst du schon dort?
fotos?

----------


## greenlife666

jo phil und i haben uns das heut angschaut.phil hau de fotos rauf!!!!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

schade wär auch gern mitgekommen zum anschaun...
wies euch gsagt haben, dass es das grundstück is, hams schon irgendwelche einschränkungen gemacht?

----------


## Ruben

Hallo,

schauts euch das vid an: www.pinkbike.com/video/111810/,
der ärgste hucker auf einem hartail.
Der shit inspireirt mich wiedermal!

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

...einschrenkungen nicht wirklich,eigendlich.morgen wird mal der typ angerufen,der für das besagte platzerl zuständig ist und dann schau ma weiter..........das mitm fotos hochladen klappt dank fuck orange nicht......da sitz ich morgen noch da,sorry......
cool wurschtfleckerl das du mitmachen möchtest!
....ansonsten muß ma halt jetzt mal warten bis der schnee wieder weg ist!...

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

das wird wahrscheinlich noch ne ordentliche rennerei mit einschränkungen und auflagen, so wie ich die stadt wien kenne...
aber egal, wir ham ja zumindest schon ein grundstück, das ist ja schon mal ein anfang...

----------


## Ruben

Ja oida,

habtz eh recht wenn keiner antwortet, aber egal!
Ich meld mich auch zum hackln, hald sporadisch aber ich bin für alle schweinerein zu haben. Informier mich mal phil über die gschicht, das ich auch was weiß!

Bussi!

Ruben

----------


## greenlife666

hy leute hier einige angaben zur vereinsgründung.
name:WINERWALDCREW Biken aus leidenschaft!!!
sitz in wien tätigkeit förderung und unterstützung des radsports für die jugend insbesondere bmx dirt freeride
zweck:die fahrer zu motievieren und wenn interrese besteht benefizrennen(einladung bekannter fahrer) zur erhaltung des vereins und für ausflüge mit hilfsbedürftigen kindern(kinderheim oder so)
materielle mittel:eintrittsgebühr eimalig 40 euro,danach jeden monat 20 euro freiwillige spenden bei veranstaltungen sowie flohmärkte am gelände 
Idielle mittel:bitte um vorschläge!!!!!!!!!!!!
jo das wars erstmal es gibt natürlich vereinsleibchen wer interesse hat bitte melden das ganze soll in den nächsten zwei wochen erledigt sein auf eure vorschläge anregungen eintritt in den verein freuen sich hans und phil :Big Grin:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

du weißt eh, dass man wienerwaldcrew mit ie schreibt?
und 20 euro sind auch net wenig, aber wurscht...
dann sollt ma uns auch mal auf die suche nach sponsoren machen
(baumaterialien, ...)
am besten wärs, wenn alle interessierten sich mal irgendwo zam setzen, übers forum geht das nicht so leicht...

----------


## ski-grexi

> WINERWALDCREW Biken aus leidenschaft!!!
> sitz in wien tätigkeit förderung und unterstützung des radsports für die jugend insbesondere bmx dirt freeride
> eintrittsgebühr eimalig 40 euro,danach jeden monat 20 euro freiwillige spenden bei veranstaltungen sowie flohmärkte am gelände


Das geht ja jetzt zackich !!?!!
Ja, am Videovorspann hast auch Winerwaldcrew gschrim!
Do hots wos ;-)
Die monatlichen 20 €uronen sind nicht wenig, die schrecken mich auch ein bisl .
Aber Hut ab, wie das in Angriff genommen wurde !!

----------


## greenlife666

nunja i  find die 20 sind ned viel weil wir ja ausflüge und so mit den geld finanzieren wegen material aushub kriegen wir von der stadt und holz kann man auch auftreiben aber um das kümmer ich mich denn das letzte mal hätt ma auch was kriegt nur wegen dem transport müss ma schaun mfg

----------


## greenlife666

aja das winerwaldcrew war ein verschreiber aber wir dachten uns wir lassen es so soll ja ein gewinn für uns alle sein

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

was haltets ihr davon, wenn wir uns alle, die sich dafür interessieren und mitmachen wollen, einfach diese woche irgendwo in wien treffen...

----------


## ski-grexi

> aja das winerwaldcrew war ein verschreiber aber wir dachten uns wir lassen es so soll ja ein gewinn für uns alle sein


Ja owa dann wars jo "Winnerwaldcrew!??!

----------


## WaldlPhil

naja,grexi,wenns was gibt muß man schnell sein,so wie überall ;-).
....wir können ja den beitrag auf 10 oder 15 euros beschränken.soll ja nicht in die eigene tasche wandern,falls das wer glaubt,sondern für uns alle da sein.nicht falsch verstehn leute.werde euch alle morgen mal anrufen und dann machen wir uns nen termin aus und hocken uns zamm.da kann dann keiner mehr was falsch verstehn,hoff ich,außer das treffen artet im besäufniss aus hihi.....
......bin froh das ich wiedermal mit ach und krach hier was schreiben kann.....verdammtes orange,kanns nicht oft genug sagen ;-)............
kahlenberg macht übrigends spaß im schnee zum wanderwegdüsen ;-),kann ich nur empfehlen!......jep,bis morgen dann................

----------


## WaldlPhil

ok burschn,also so wies aussieht werden wir uns nächste woche mi oder do alle mal zamm hocken,habs aber noch nicht bei jedem am handy probiert,deswegen schreib ich das mal nur so als idee.sagt auch bitte hier bescheid wann ihr zeit habt.....in der zweiten feb. woche treffen wir den zuständigen für den platz,wo wir was bauen dürfen und besprechen alles weitere,wie man was bauen darf usw.........grüße,phil

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich hätt mi oder do zeit...
mir wärs recht wurscht wann...

----------


## Ruben

Mittwoch bitte, dann gehts für mich auch!

----------


## grunzl

ich hackl gern mit und steh auch mit auto zur verfügung, aber verein usw ist eher nicht mein ding, sorry und nix für ungut!

----------


## greenlife666

hy leitln eine frage um welche uhrzeit wollts euch treffen und mittwoch wär ein guter tag .wer hat lust samstag so von 10 weg eine tour zu fahrn i würd von draschepark wegfahrn.und grunzl das is eine supersache.wenn du beim verein nicht mitmachen willst kommst du auf die spenderliste.phil wir sehn uns montag glaub i ruf di no an mfg :Mr. Orange:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ski-grexi

Erst Do oder Fr wieder in Wean!

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo grunzl,kein problem und hilfe ist dann eh immer gefragt ,so wie gehabt ;-).wie gehts da sonst grunzl? fährst du irgendwann wiedermal aufn berg? grüße

----------


## Coveman

Hi leute, hab die letzten 3 Seiten des Thread ein bisserl durchgelesen und find 
a. den Trail den ihr gemacht habt sehr fein
b. den verein a geile idee
c. würd euch gern helfen
d. selber mal auf der strecke rumgurken
e. da ich denmächst einige sachen verkaufen werde, unter anderem Helmkameras, stell ich zum Testen und Videodrehen die beste derzeit verfügbare Helmkamera um 300,- zur Verfügung.

Da ich selber seit 18 jahren bike und ein alter freerider bin, steh ich auf solche strecken und vorallem auf eine die in wien umgebung ist!
Deshalb würd ich gern euch nicht nur Supporten, sondern wäre gern beim Verein auch dabei. Mehr verrat ich derweilen nicht, den Rest würd ich gern persönlich mit euch besprechen.

Würd mich freuen.

lg Michael

----------


## greenlife666

hy leute bin dabei eine homepage zu gestalten wird so ca in 2 wochen online sein.wer kommt aller zu phil morgen und wann?Du könntest deine helmcams bei den ausflügen mitnehmen.    i will samstag radln gehn vom draschepark weg wer fahrt mit??????????

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich würd morgen vorbeischaun...
wann wär mir wurscht, hab zeit...
mit oder ohne radl???

----------


## greenlife666

grias eich!hab die homepage is zum test online.www.winerwaldcrew.jimdo.com.

----------


## greenlife666

i bin so ca ab 11 in wien

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

und wo ca?

----------


## greenlife666

bei Phil

----------


## WaldlPhil

ok leute,wer von euch mag morgen zu mir kommen?schreibts hier was rein,oder rufts mich an bitte.lg

----------


## greenlife666

also leitln wer kumt jetz aller zu phil????????????????????ß :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Twisted:  :Twisted:  :Twisted:

----------


## WaldlPhil

Leute es is echt schade das sich keiner meldet.Eigentlich wollten wir heute wegen dem Verin reden wer all er interresiert ist.aber Anscheinend wirts nix.schade mfg grenlife!!!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

hab eh heut mitm phil geredet, zu dritt hätt sichs auch nicht wirklich ausgezahlt...
vielleicht bring ma am samstag bei der tour mehr leute zam, wenns wetter passt. die tour steht eh noch, oder?
und nochmal gute besserung phil...

----------


## greenlife666

jo i werd aber im draschepark bleiben so ca um 9 halb10 mfg

----------


## ski-grexi

Wie lang seids denn morgen am Weg, und wohin?
Wird da jetzt das Freerideareal besprochen, oder um was gehts da?
Bitte um kurze Aufklärung!
Gregor

----------


## Ruben

Ja, schade!

was geht phil, hab gestern um 13 uhr angerufen, und heut um 4 herum, wollt eh kommen, aber wennst ned abhebst...herst!!!
Bin ab samstag weg für eine woche,...wäre scho gekommen, dass das klar is!

LG!

Ruben

----------


## greenlife666

seas grexi wir wollten ned morgen sondern samstag in draschepark a bissl hupfn gehn aber es kommt aufs wetter an.Jo leute wer is jetz wirklich interresiert wegwn Verein?Wer hat nächste woche Zeit?mfg!

www.winerwaldcrew.jimdo.com!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Pray:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

seits am nachmittag auch noch im park?
nächste woche is für mich ein bisserl blöd, da kann ich nicht...

----------


## Shred

Hi männer,

entschuldigt das ich mich erst jetzt melde, aber ich hab derzeit hölle viel um die ohren.

also wie gesagt, ich bin sehr gern dabei beim club.

diesen samstag kann ich leider überhaupt nicht, aber nächsten würde gehen!?

übrigens nette page, wie wärs wenn ich ein netteres logo machen lassen würde?
lg shred

----------


## WaldlPhil

grüß euch,morgen hats eh nicht wirklich sinn,weil schnee und regen angesagt sind,verschieben wir das lieber........

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wow das war grad der tausendsde post in dem thread...
also heute nix draschepark...

----------


## WaldlPhil

no,sorry wurschtfleckerl,heut schauts mitm wetter irgendwie sehr mies aus,hoff das ändert sich in den nächsten tagen.wie gehts dem spank bike,alles fix?werd mir jetzt auch mein hardtail wieder zammschraubn.mir fehlt noch ein kettenspanner,lenker und vorbau,dann flitzt das ding wieder...............ma ich hoff wir dürfen auf dem grundstück gscheit was schaufl ;-)!!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

hm... wenns wetter so mies is, wie schauts aus mit schi fahren/snowboarden?
lust? zeit?

----------


## waterpistolriot

burschen, props an eure leistung! *thumbsup*
sehr leiwand das ganze. möcht hiermit auch gern meine zukünftige unterstützung ankündigen. ankündigen deshalb, da mir vor kurzem mein keller samt radl ausgnommen wurde, und ich somit noch die nahe zukunft bikelos bin. wobei ich mich bei den meisten sachen ohnehin nicht drüber traun würd  :Wink: 

tolle leistung von euch allen jedenfalls! hoffe, dass sich das ganze auch weiterhin positiv entwickeln wird  :Smile: 

grüße aus dem XVI.
filip

----------


## WaldlPhil

grins,danke für dein lob !! und ja,unterstützung ist dann immer gefragt,coole sache mann!und beileid zum radl,tod und verderben an den der das war !
   ....joho wurschtfleckerl,ich würd ur gern mal aufs hochkar mit wem fahrn,hättest bock,next week oder so,das wär geil!............lg

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

lust hätt ich schon...
nur nächste woche hab ich klausur, heißt keine zeit...
aber vielleicht schneits noch ein bisserl mehr, dann wär übernächste woche sicher genug schnee.
wann treffts euch mit dem typen von der stadt?

----------


## greenlife666

seas leitln!jetz is bald soweit !es wird wärmer!jo phil rufst du morgen den wegen dem grundstück an?i komm so ca um 10.30 zu dir.wir könnten zum grundstück schaun!!hoff das wetter passt morgen.DANKE jetz schon an alle die uns helfen wollen!!!!!!!!!!schreibt einfach auf die page!www.winerwaldcrew.jimdo.com :Group Hug: und wenn alles himhaut dann :Clap:  :Bicycle:  :Wine: PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo wurschtfleckerl,kein problem,werdn wir schon irgendwie machn,wär spitze !
  jep hans,ich werd den morgen in der früh anrufn,hoff der is scho wieder da,aber er meinte ja in der zweiten feb woche ..... wird schon ;-)!
bis morgn greenlife,hoff auch das das wetter past..........

----------


## ski-grexi

Gibts schon was neiches!?

----------


## Onkel

also i wär dabei nur leider hab ich jz berufschule und die is in pöchlarn=/ was bedeutet ich sporadisch am we zeit und da auch nicht imma aber schau sicha mal vorbei und helf au gern mit=)

----------


## Shred

Hi leute, phil, wie siehts denn aus mit dem kerl? 
hast ihn erreicht?

lg shred

----------


## greenlife666

Hy leute!wer sich für den verein interresiert soll wenns geht am montag zeit haben.schreibt auf www.winerwaldcrew.jimdo.com

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo leute,das dauert halt noch bissl,liegt ja noch schnee draußen.der typ wird kommenden montag kontaktiert und dann schau ma weiter....lg

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

interessieren würd ich mich, nur hab ich am montag keine zeit...

----------


## Ruben

Ruuuuf mich an....tsch, tsch, tsch!!!...phil! Hab eh zeit!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

apropos zeit...
hat wer lust und zeit ab mittwoch einen tag zum hochkar zu fahren?

----------


## greenlife666

www.winerwaldcrew.jimdo.com zur zeit gesperrt wegen bearbeitung neue seite wird winawaldkru mfg

----------


## Shred

de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ideeller_Wert


mehr fallt ma auch nicht ein! :Smile:

----------


## greenlife666

seite ist wida online www.winawaldkru.jimdo.com

----------


## Natascha

hört sich cool an! :Smile:  hoffentlich geht alles klar!

----------


## Ruben

Hallo Ihr lieben,

ich muss mal meinen Senf abgeben:

ich find, wegen strecke usw. sollt ma noch ein ernstes wort reden, da ich glaub ich (ehrlich gesagt) nicht motiviert bin ein 4x teil zu baun, da bleib ich lieber beim krater oben und bin glücklich.
Klar müss ma abwarten was raus kommt, dennoch sind wir alle nicht die jüngsten und sollten den "shit" bis zum limit pushen.
Meine ehrliche meinung ist, wir sollten was auf die beine stellen, so das sich jeder zu erst in die hosen macht (wenns möglich ist), und nicht was zum gmirdlich umanand eiern, für das hab ich nicht mein bike über 3 jahre lang zamm gestöppselt. Klar fährt nicht jeder wie der phil, bloß es muss ein gewisses niveau haben, sonst is das ganze vergebene liebesmühe und es kommen mütter mit ihren kindern sammt dreirad. 

Jetzt bin ich noch ganz frech und sag, dass wir eventuell einen anderen crew-namen nehmen sollten wie ( nur ein beispiel): TEAM GREEN, HUCKERS QUAD, wiess der kuckuk....
Wir sollten abstimmen!?

Tut ma leid, das ich so aufmüpfig bin, aber ich muss das los werden!

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

dann sag uns doch bitte, was du genau willst...
so wie ich dich am montag verstanden hab, willst du viel airtime und alles möglichst nur mit anrollen...
nur anrollen wird nicht möglich sein, da das gelände zu flach dafür ist, und selbst oben beim krater kommst fast nicht ohne treten aus, bzw brauchst minimum 50m anfahrt und dafür is der platz zu schade. außerdem kannst den ganz großen kratersprung auch nicht ohne antreten springen...
wir haben eh auch gemeint, dass das ganze keine strecke zum rumeiern wird, nur darf man die strecke nicht zu gefährlich machen, sonst legt sich die stadt quer...

also das mit dem namen, hättest am montag auch schon sagen können...
mir is der name wurscht, solange keine gravierenden rechtschreibfehler drinnen sind  :Rolleyes: 

wiegesagt, sag oder schreib mal bitte genau was du willst, dann kann man ja schauen, wie und ob das machbar ist...

----------


## Mannie

also ich find eure idee super. wohn zwar nicht mehr in wien aber besuche oft dort verwandte und wen man dort was schön ausgearbeitet hast nehm ich au gern das rad mit . ich hoffe ich treffe euch dort mal und kann auch helfen
Manu

----------


## WaldlPhil

hi leute,
freut mich zu lesen,das unsere idee jetzt auch mehr leute anspricht.danke manu fürs angeboht zum helfen.da werden dann eh einige zusammenhelfen müssen.
.....ruben,sorry wenn ich das jetzt sag,aber wo ist dein soziales denken hin??
  wir möchten hier für alle biker von wien und umgebung etwas echt leiwandes bauen,was es noch nicht wirklich hier gibt.das was du vorhast kann man auf einem privaten grundstück machn,aber sicher nicht öffentlich zugänglich.du weißt ja wie das hier im ösiland mit den gesetzen so ist.da muß man sich halt an gewisse richtlinien,die wir ja auch erst erfahren werden,halten. wenn man drops in so einem park hinstellen darf,dann werdn wir das auch sicher tun,nur brauchen wir uns da jetzt nicht unnötig drüber streiten.wie gesagt,vor nächster woche brauchen wir da garnicht drüber diskutiern,zwecklos!!!
 wurschtfleckerl,danke nochmals für den hochkar tripp,war sehr geil!! wenns nächste woche noch geht vom schnee her,sollten wir das nochmal tun,grins,sofern du zeit und bock hast :-)
mag unbedingt nochmal in dem funpark filmen!!

----------


## Natascha

die idee ist super! nur sollte halt auch für anfänger was dabei sein!? :Smile:  
lg

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

jo phil könn ma machen, wir hören uns ja eh noch mal die woche...
bzw. schau ma mal, wie das wetter nächste woche werden wird
funpark hat lustig ausgeschaut, nur soll halt net die ganze zeit da unten einer liegen...

----------


## WaldlPhil

für anfänger wird da auf jeden fall was dabei sein,es soll ja wie gesagt nicht nur die vollfreaks ansprechen :-) sondern auch die,die was lernen wollen.
...ja müss ma schaun,wie es nächste woche so ausschaut mit wetter und schnee da oben am hochkar,wär cool! meld mich eh sowieso bei dir morgen.

----------


## Natascha

cool :Big Grin:

----------


## waterpistolriot

was mir irgendwie grad so durch den kopf geht...
angenommen das mit dem grundstück klappt - unabhängig davon, was dort aufgebaut wird: wird die stadt wien verlangen, dass die strecke öffentlich zugänglich sein muss? falls ja, wirds bestimmt probleme mit vandalismus geben, nicht? wäre es absperrbar usw, kann aber andererseits nicht jeder rein, es sei denn, jmd. vom verein wäre vor ort. ob das der MA daugt?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wird öffentlich zugänglich sein...
es kommt wahrscheinlich zwar ein zaun rundherum, aber es ist ein öffentliches grundstück--> für jedermann/frau zugänglich...
gegen vandalismus kann man nicht viel machen, auch wenns abgesperrt werden würde... wenn wer was zerstören will, dann tut ers auch.
man kann nur versuchen alles so stabil zu bauen, dass es den vandalen schwer gemacht wird, etwas kaputt zu machen...

----------


## waterpistolriot

> wird öffentlich zugänglich sein...
> es kommt wahrscheinlich zwar ein zaun rundherum, aber es ist ein öffentliches grundstück--> für jedermann/frau zugänglich...


so hab ich es mir auch irgendwie schon gedacht. soll schlimmeres geben  :Wink: 

wissts ihr wie die nachbarschaft dort ist? das dürft ja in einem "erholungspark" oder sowas sein, oder? gibts dort viele wohnhäuser in unmittelbarer nachbarschaft? wg der lautstärke/lärmbelästigung wärs halt.  14jährige die dort nachts rumlungern und sich einen antrinken, sind nicht gerade leise  :Wink:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

mach dir dein eigenes bild:
Link
hoffentlich funktioniert der link...
wenn nicht, das grundstück ist bei der neilreichgasse 110
nördlich ist ein waldstreifen und ein kinderspielplatz und ein schrebergarten, südlich ist wald, zur straße hin ist wald und zum restlichen park hin ist auch wald...
also ich glaube lautstärkenproblem wirds kaum geben...
 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## greenlife666

Hy Leute!!ja Ruben i weiss zwar ned was du dir vorstellst aber auf dem Grundstück geht nur 4x oder dirt.Sicha wär uns ein wald mit 10 000 m2 lieber.Ich hätt dich gern dabei gehabt.Man kann auf ca 90 m länge kein dh machen.I hab auf der homepage einen streckenplan reingstellt.Bitte schauts ihn euch an und gebt euren senf dazu.Angesprochen sind vorallem die leut die scho ahnung mit so sachen haben.Verzeiht mir die qualität aber is mit hand gezeichnet und eingeskannt geht ned besser.WURSCHTFLECKERL wo hast du die maße gefunden für die strecke?

----------


## greenlife666

Ruben Frage;Hast du bis jetz irgendwas gmacht wegen strecke oda verein?Firmen anschreiben für Holz. Wen der uns einen Zaun sponsort oder so?Phil und i reissen uns den a.... auf.Rennen zu den Ämtern Organiesieren und schaun was möglich is.Wennst sowas oages machen willst schau ob du einen geeigneten platz kriegst der dir nix kostet und dann könn ma was anderes baun.Du kannst ned nur für die leut baun die länger und gut fahren auf öffentlichen Gelände.So also wer sinnvolles beitragen kann bitte schreiben!!!! :Big Grin:  :Flame:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusch, gabs in der schulbibliothek ein buch, wo maße für einen bmx track drinnen gestanden sind...
die würden für uns auch ca passen, nur muss ich schaun, dass ich mir das buch ausborgen kann, damit ichs rausschreiben kann...
ich hätt was gfunden zwecks pumptrack...
da sind ein paar infos drinnen, die uns vl auch nützlich sein könnten..
dann hab ich ein bisserl was gefunden über dirts allgemein
und dann hab ich noch eine seite aus amerika gefunden, die nen coolen spot gefunden, der aber anscheinend nicht mehr aufsperrt, fotos könnten uns aber noch nützlich sein...
dann wollt ich heut mit der sonia von coolfashion plaudern, die war aber heut leider nicht im shop...

edit:
also ich glaub, das plan zeichnen solltest lieber mir überlassen...
 :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## greenlife666

Es war ja nur ein Gedanke von mir aber so ca stell i mir das vor! :Big Grin:  mfg

----------


## WaldlPhil

find den plan net schlecht hans,entweder so oder ganz in serpentienen von oben bis unten. 
ob das ganze eingezäunt werden darf wissen wir ja noch garnicht.erst ab kommenden dienstag!
der schnee wird hoffentlich weg sein bis dahin :-) dann könn ma gleich loslegen,juhuuuu gg

----------


## greenlife666

hab eh einen plan mit serpentinen a gmacht.jo dienstag wird sich alles entscheiden.hoff das wir ned länger warten müssen.i hab christian von der triesterstrasse geschrieben das wir nach den termin so ca um 12 vorbeikommen.

----------


## WaldlPhil

a cool :-),jep schau ma gleich nachher zum shop.
 mir quallmt grad die birne vom 4cross rennen und streckn anschaun im net. guads nächtle

----------


## Ruben

> Ruben Frage;Hast du bis jetz irgendwas gmacht wegen strecke oda verein?Firmen anschreiben für Holz. Wen der uns einen Zaun sponsort oder so?Phil und i reissen uns den a.... auf.Rennen zu den Ämtern Organiesieren und schaun was möglich is.Wennst sowas oages machen willst schau ob du einen geeigneten platz kriegst der dir nix kostet und dann könn ma was anderes baun.Du kannst ned nur für die leut baun die länger und gut fahren auf öffentlichen Gelände.So also wer sinnvolles beitragen kann bitte schreiben!!!!


Na, ich hab dies bezüglich nix getan, aber oben am krater haben wir einiges gemacht und zammgebracht. Aber ich kann einigermaßen fahren und hab eine ahnung wie man was baut. Und wenn irgenwie ein platz auch für meine ideen wäre bzw. ich auch angehört werden würde, tät dabei nur was gutes raus schaun...glaubs ma.
Und wennst ned so stur wärst und a bisl nachdenken würdest, würdest drauf kommen, dass man sich stiegert wenn man einen sport ernsthaft ausübt....oder vielleicht dasst irgendwann auch ein fully brauchst, solltest du mal am semmering fahren lernen wollen. Aber wie es aussieht haben wir gegensätzliche intressen was das biken angeht. Ich bin auch hardtail gefahren übrigens, ein sehr schmuckes noch dazu.
Und ich sags nochmal, auf einer 4x strecke kann man mit einem downhiller schlecht fahren, wenn sie nicht steil ist.
Gerade du mit deiner kondi solltest das bedenken, da is nach der ersten runde sense (is bei mir ned anders obwohl ich kondi hab)!

Was mir noch aufgefallen is, in der "Kru" is ein einziger der fahren kann und des is der phil...vielleicht sollte man das nicht so eng sehn und du schreibst mich ah dazu auf der hompage ?!

Tut ma leid, wegen dem herumgezicke, aber sachen die im raum stehn gehören gesagt, will niemaden persönlich angreifen/ verstimmen oder irgendwas der gleichen.
Hab genauso intresse das ma alle zusammen fahren gehn und was weiterbringen vorallem, ich biete meine hilfe gern an und hab auch spass dabei...Bussi!

Ruben

----------


## greenlife666

Seas .He i hab nie das gegenteil behauptet !Ich hab ja geschrieben i hätt di gern dabei.Oda ned?aber wir erfahren morgen genau was wir machen dürfen.Mir wär auch ein waldstück lieber und a fully.Aber wenn das Projekt jetz klappt geht vielleicht wo anders auch was.Und darauf sind wir ja eigentlich aus.Vielleicht krieg ma ja ein grösseres gelände wo.Aber es wird scho hinhaun.Wennst morgen zeit hättest könntest ja anrufen und wir treffen uns.haben um 12 einen termin auf der triesterstrasse.Aber ohne bös zu sein i glaub du hast mi falsch verstanden!mfg :Bicycle:

----------


## Ruben

Na, passt bin dabei, gern!
Schau ma was raus kommt und dann red ma weiter. Leider bin i morgen auf der uni wieda. 
Wenn ich einen wunsch äußern könnt, den ihr dem typen vor bringtz:
redetz mit ihm bitte, bitte über eine riesen anfahrtsrampe (mit glander natürlich), weil die brauch ma auf jeden fall,...is die Basis fürn flow  :Twisted: , denn anders strampl ma uns ab wiea nur wos, mit den verdammten downhillbikes  :Mad: . In weiterer folge sind dann auch riesen tables möglich!

Bin der meinung, es soll nach oben die grenze offen bleiben, umfahren wird man ja alles können, wie bei jeder strecke auch. Aber wir sollten das ganze so weit es geht ausreitzen,...sollt das ziel sein!!!
Und wenns was zumm hackeln gibt, bin ich dabei, sofern ich zeit hab neben uni und arbeit, aber is eh wie immer.
Ich tät gern mit dem wurschtfleckal die technische umsetzung und konstruktion übernehmen, da wir beide halbwegs vom fach sind, würd das gut passen. 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

bist also wieder im rennen ruben ;-) coole sache ! ja schau ma mal was der da morgen sagt,dann check ma wer was macht,oke?

----------


## greenlife666

seas .also das treffen heute ist gut gelaufen.wir haben so gut wie keine einschränkungen!!!!!!!!!!!wir brauchen jetz nur noch einen plan wie wir es uns vorstellen und freitag wollen wir das vorlegen.also wurschtfleckerl und ruben hauts euch vorn pc und zack zack :Big Grin: !!!!i werd a paar zeichnen und sie auf die homepage haun.wenns was habts schickts es mir bitte weil dann kannich es ausdrucken und nitnehmen.www.winawaldkru@gmx.at!mfg

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

na klar, mach ma...
ham uns heut scho kurz zamgsetzt und morgen werma dann hackeln...

----------


## waterpistolriot

na waunsinn! sehr coole nachricht! gute arbeit mädels  :Smile:

----------


## WaldlPhil

thx a lot waterpistol,die mädls sind immer fleißig.wir werdn uns nächste woche freitag mit dem forstinga wieder vor ort treffen und gehen mit ihm dann unsere pläne ab,damit sich der ungefähr vorstellen kann,was wir da vorhaben,also,lasst die bleistifte krachen ;-),das wird uns im sommer viel freude bereiten hähä.........grüßle

----------


## greenlife666

Seas!Na Leute,tuts eh brav zeichnen? :Big Grin: Na Phil bist garned untawegs?i war scho hornstein im Steinbruch geil zum fahrn nur saudreckig.mfg

----------


## bauer

seas leuteln
überlegts euch mal nicht so viel 4x dingstis zu bauen sondern ein bissl mehr dirt obstacles einzubauen...oder am besten wär halt ein mittelding :Smile:  
beim 4cross muss man viel tretten bei so nem flachen gelände und das geht uns so wie ich uns kenn wahrscheinlich voll auf die lungen :Big Grin:  außerdem wirds nach der zeit sicher bissl fader ,als wie dirts, wo man auch bissl herumtrixxln kann wenn man will.. also wär ich dafür nicht so viele komische wellen einzubauen wie am plan sondern auch ein paar mehr tables, und die halt in ner line sodas man das auch als 4x dings verwenden könnte..
lg jakob alex gaydrian

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo jakob,da werden auf jeden fall viele tables vorkommen,die wellen und anlieger sind ja zum schwungholen gedacht für die sprünge,tables.und wenn dann noch paar geile stepups und stepdowns eingebaut sind,muß man auch nicht viel treten.aber wenn euch das wirklich so stört,solltet ihr euch ne cross gurkn zulegen,an denen muß man sich nur festklammern ;-).wenn das gut gebaut ist muß man da eigendlich kaum treten,außer am start natürlich.................
 so,ich schleich mich wieder ins bett,ich krankensessl.....

----------


## bauer

ja wollt ich ja nur sagen..weil der erste entwurf hat mehr wellig als sprungig ausgeschaut :Big Grin: ..zumindest hab ich das so aufgefasst :Smile:

----------


## WaldlPhil

ich weiß nicht was mit euch los ist.hans und ich haben jetzt oft genug geschrieben,das hier JEDER die chance nutzen kann um einen STRECKENPLAN zu zeichnen.was ist daran so schwer zu verstehn,check ich nicht ganz.jetzt dürf ma endlich mal was offizielles machn und jeder scheißt herum..........google earth kennt fast jeder.dort kann man sich das grundstück anschaun,sich ne skizze machn und einfach ne strecke draufzeichnen,wo ist das problem,und dann werdn wir uns alle zammhockn und aus allen zeichnungen das beste draus machn.ich hoffe,das hat jetzt mal jeder verstanden ;-).......

----------


## Ruben

Is zwar gut gemeint mit jeder kann seine ideen einbringen, aber in der realität ist es einfach schon mühsam zu zweit einen vernüftigen plan zu zeichnen, da nicht mal die technischen randbedingungen für alle klar sind.
In wirklich keit gibt es nicht viele möglichkeiten für ein grobes strecken schema, da auf die fahrdynamik geachtet werden muss und die ********* bäume auch umanand stehn.
So wie das heut gelaufen ist, ists eigentlich nur nervenaufreibend...das plan zeichnen.

Nix für ungut christoph, aber so gehts nicht, nur weil du auch bisl CAD kannst, heisst das noch nix. Und wenn du nicht auf wen hören willst der um einiges mehr erfahrung hat und auch besser fährt, dann tuts mir leid und du musst das allein machen. Ich hab dich noch nie fahren gesehen, wie willst du überhaupt gewisse dinge beurteilen wie zb deine 180 grad kurven und ähnliche späße! Aber sooo die pappm offen, sorry wenn ich das los werden muss, sag ich jetzt nicht aus einer boshaft heraus...ok?! Aber bevor ich an gaachn bekomm lass ichs dann lieber!  

Ich mach einen vorschlag,
ich übernehm das und werde alle varianten die möglich sind vergleichen und nach besten wissen und gewissen eine strecke zimmern. Sollte die nicht für alle ok sein wird sie geändert, so oft, bis es passt. Da hat dann keiner an stress und alle werden am ende zu frieden sein!
Zu viele köche verderben einfach den brei.
Die planung nimmt viel zeit in anspruch und muss genau überlegt werden.
Irgendwelche handskizzen ohne maßstab oder jeglichen bezug sind aussagelos, wenn auch gut gemeint. Es sollte zumindest mit zirkel und dreieck gezeichnet sein bzw. über einen bestehnden CAD- plan drüber gezeichnet werden, sonst macht das über haupt keinen sinn.

Es geht ja neben dem das wir eine flowige strecke haben auch darum, dass ma uns ned lächerlich machen, sollte dort wirklich mal ein rennen statt finden.

----------


## greenlife666

hy leute!!!na gibts scho pläne*gg* :Confused: !Ruben hast du agressionen?WArum machst du die leute schlecht.i kann a noned gscheit fahrn aber i bin fast jeden tag im steinbruch um besser zu werden.i glaub i bin im kindergarten.seid ihr nicht fähig euch zusammenzusetzen und miteinander einen weg finden?wenn das jetz scho so anfangt dann sagen phil und i wer dabei is und wer ned!also überlegt a bissl.es soll spass machen und ned in chaos enden.i lass mir das sicha ned zamhaun!weil wenn wer glaubt er muss aufmuckn dann schalt i mi ein und werd mal aufräumen.schön langsam werd i sauer! :Twisted:

----------


## Ruben

brauchst di ned aufregen, will nur das beste!
Wer fahren kann, hat auch mehr wissen bezüglich, was wie zu bauen ist bzw. fahren ist. Is löblich das du brav übst und nicht nur die pappen offen hast.
Und ich sag dir ganz ehrlich wenn du glaubst du bestimmst wer mit macht, dann tu es, vergeht mir die lust. Aber überleg dir in ruhe ob du nicht von meiner hilfe mehr profitierst als du dich ärgern musst?!
Und wer sagt überhaupt das ich aufmuck, glaubs ma das würd anders aussehn, also schalt an gang zruck hawara!!!
Ich muss ned extra die pfeiffm halten, wenn ich seh, das es in die falsche richtung geht...
Das erste mal wo ma uns getroffen haben is nix weitergangen, weil keiner wen ausreden hat lassen.
Mit dem christoph is bisl was gangen... mit mühe!
Das muss eine vernüpftige struktur bekommen, sonst wirds ein pfusch und für sowas bin ich nicht zu haben,...das wird doch jeder verstehn.

Und wenns keiner dazaaht das ich das sage was ich mir denke und die sachen beim namen nenne, dann zieh ma wirklich eine kindergarten scheisse ab und ich muss mich raushalten.

Aber wenn doch jemand was ernsthaftes bauen will, was hand und fuss hat, dann steh ich liebend gern zur verfügung.

----------


## WaldlPhil

nächste woche,ab mittwoch können wir uns mit dem herrn dort nochmals treffen,am dienstag soll ich ihn anrufen,dann weiß er wann er zeit hat,also demnach donnerstag oder freitag.zu dem termin brauchen wir nur eine skizze,damit der sich ungefähr was vorstellen kann und er uns das ok zum baun geben kann.einen bagger kann er übrigends evtl über pittel und brausewetter beziehen,nur wird das nicht ganz gratis gehn meinte er,aber dazu dann nächste woche.............................................  .....

----------


## greenlife666

.i reg mi sehr wohl auf.weil i frag mi was du vorhast.wenn wir im auftrag einer firma was baun würden versteh i das ganze aber wir machens für uns.i weiss ned ob du schonmal soeine bahn gebaut hast.i sag ehrlich i ned.i finds gut wenn leute die mehr ahnung haben ihre ideen einbringen.worüber i mi aufreg bist ned du sondern das ihr euch ned zamreden könnts.ihr wohnts in wien is es so  schwer euch am abend zu treffn und ernsthaft darüber redets was machbar is und was ned.i wohn leider weiter weg und kann meistens ned wenn ihr zeit habt.i will sicha ned streiten aber wenn es jetz scho so zugeht was glaubst kommt dann beim bau raus.also bitte streitets ned setzt euch zam und macht gemeinsam einen entwurf.i komm dienstag wida raus wenns zeit habts kommts zu phil i bin bis so halb 6 da.fahrts zum grundstück und schauts es euch an.mfg

----------


## Ruben

Hast schon recht, dann schau ich was geht!
Es ist einfach schwerer als man denkt den plan dann so auf den platz zu bekommen, deswegen soll er genial genug sein, falls wirs ned so hinbekommen... eigentlich bräucht ma ein vermessungsgerät...oder zumindest einen distanzen messer, aber egal.
Nur ich tu ma schwer wenn ich ständig übergangen werd, obwohl ich ein größeres fachwissen hab...im verhältnis... in wirklichkeit hat keiner so richtig einen schimmer! 
Ich zeichne mal selbstständig und dann schau ma mal, was wem gefällt!

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Mannie

wäre so ne grundskizze vom gelände mit gefälle und den bäumen drinnen nicht auch mal ne gute grundlage?
ich bin zwar nicht vorort und hab sowas au noch nie gemacht aber sowas wie so ein lageplan wäre doch was. das halt wie schon gesagt richtig vermessen damit man weiß wie das dimensioniert ist nich das nach nem flachen stück so ein 3m hügel kommt den man dann wieder abtragen muss oder sowas.

----------


## greenlife666

na siehst.das mein ich redets miteinander.i hab von alldem die wenigste ahnung beim planen misch i mi sowieso wenig ein weil der plan auf der page is eine skizze wie ich mir das so ca vorstelln würd.i weiss aber ned ob es so geht.drum hab i ja gsagt das gscheiteste is ihr redets euch mit phil zam zum treffn.i hab ja scho mit ihm gredet und wir sind uns was den plan angeht so ziemlich einer meinung also brauch i beim planen ned wirklich dabei sein.i hoff das ihr das im guten schaffts ohne zicken.zeichnet einfach drauf los und dann entscheiden wir. es soll ja für alle sein.so ein messgerät wär cool aber von wo?die fläche könn ma mitn rollmaß a machen nur der höhenunterschied vom gelände geht so ned zum messn aber i frag mein schwager der hacklt auf der gemeinde vielleicht kann i mir sowas ausborgen.mfg

----------


## WaldlPhil

ach ist das schön :-) es funktioniert ja wieder leute hehe,freut mich echt sehr!
  ich bin halt für das sprücherl learning by doing,wir werden das einfach durchziehn,so wie oben im wald,da hat das zusammen arbeiten eh schon guad gefunkt und es sind coole sachen entstanden.werd am wochenende auch mit judith zum grundstück fahrn und mir vorort einen plan zeichnen.dadurch das dort ja schon ansatzweise ein paar anlieger und so sind,werd ich mal schaun was man davon vielleicht sinnvoll umbaun bzw. miteinbaun könnte,die bäume,das leichte gefälle usw.lauter so kleinzeug halt. also,es wäre wirklich gscheit,wenn die leute,die etwas zeichnen wollen,sich auch den grund live ansehen ;-).
 hoff das klappt halbwegs mit der firma dort und dem bagger,bin gspannt.aber bittebitte trotzdem noch weiter umhörn!!

----------


## Ruben

Hast scho recht, tun is besser als labern.
Aber bei so einer großen gschicht müssen die anlieger passen.
Beim krater is meiner meinung nach in fast jedem anlieger der wurm drinn, außer bei dem zweiten nach dem kratersprung und ein zwei andere.
Das macht bei dir phil nicht so viel aus als bei mir schweren sack, da dann doch die 20-30 kilo eine größere querbeschleunigung bringen.
Klar kann man sagen, da muss man eben fahren können, aber man kann genauso gut sagen, man muss anlieger bauen können.
Das muss man eben rausfinden und a gfühl dafür bekommen.
Eben deswegen müss ma das ganze genauerstens abstecken, das die radien und die dazu gehörigen ÜBERGÄNGE passen.

LG!

----------


## WaldlPhil

jep da hast schon recht,ich habs sicher nicht ganz perfekt gebaut,waren ja auch die ersten.aber trotzdem wird das alles vorort passiern.wir werden wahrscheinlich einen baggerfahrer bekommen,der sowas in der art noch nie gebaut hat und da wird nicht alles so perfekt sein wie aufn millimeterpapier,da wirds auf jedenfall kleine abweichungen geben,solltest auch mal bedenken,ohne dich jetzt zu kritisiern ruben.den perfekten radius und so gschichten werden wir dann im nachhinein mit unseren schaufeln graben.leider kommen wir nicht an die baggafahrer von redbull heran.da wärs dann kein problem,die checkn das mit der baggaschaufel,da brauchst nachher nimma viel machn,hab das ja schon miterlebt.wir werden das kind schon schauckln mädls ;-)......und wie gsagt ruben,fahr hin,schau dir das grundstück mal an,mach dir ein bild von dem ganzen......lg

----------


## Ruben

Ja stimmt scho, ich werd den plan so zeichnen dass ma ihm des in die hand drucken und er sich auskennt!
Is ma eh klar, dass dann geschaufelt wird...aber ganz wichtig mit markiereten holzpflöcken abstecken! 
LG!

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja,das mach ma auf jeden fall,das abstecken,das is pflicht.abstecken und mit so baustellnbandl mal die ganze strecke absteckn.bin heute dort gewesen,der schnee ist endlich weg dort.sehe das alles nur nicht als kritik ruben gell,es ist sicher leiwand wenn wir einen perfekten,maßstabgetreuen plan haben,keine frage.nur halt wenn wir das dann genau nach dem plan bauen,müßten wir alles hügelige dort ebnen und dann sind wir ende sommer fertig ;-).deswegen halt hinfahrn,anschaun und den plan dem gelände dort anpassen.könn ma ja auch gemeinsam machen.wenn wir das halbwegs geschickt anstelln mit dem baggerfahrer,dann brauchen wir auch nicht zusätzlich noch so viel erde.ein bissl was werden wir sicher brauchen,ka thema :-).auf der satelittenkarte stimmen nämlich die bäume nicht so ganz!!.....lg

----------


## Ruben

Ok, passt...dann fahr ma mal hin!
Ruf ma uns zamm!
Hab mal so überschlagsmäßig gerechnet was ma an erdn brauchen...die astronomische summe von 500 m.m.m.
Nur das ma und drauf einstelln ;-)

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

ok past,was machst am wochenende noch,oder willst das am montag oder dienstag evtl machen,sag halt wann du zeit hast.....

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

das wärn ja zwischen 20 und 40 lkw, je nach größe...
@phil:
ich hab mal an red bull geschrieben, ob sie uns bei dem Grundstück unterstützen wollen, in welcher Art und weise auch immer...
Mal schaun, vl kommen ja die backyard digger zu besuch, bzw. mehr als eine absage kanns nicht werden...
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## WaldlPhil

so viel werden wir eh nicht brauchen.
 cool das dus gemacht hast wurschtfleckerl,aaaber :-) das hat hans schon probiert und die haben uns schon ne absage erteilt,leider. evtl. das sie ein einzelrennen sponsorn würdn. aber mal schaun was sie dir schreiben.
 magst auch mal mit zum grund christoph? dann fahr ma gemeinsam halt......

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ja wieso nicht...
wann fahrtsn hin?

----------


## WaldlPhil

evtl morgen mit judith,aber da würd ich dir noch bescheid geben.mal schaun obs morgn auch so waschlt wie heut.....

----------


## WaldlPhil

hab mitm ronny plaudert,der wird cooler weise bei ihm in der firma nachfragen wegen baggabagga ,ob da wer den schein dafür hat,vielleicht ergibt sich da was......

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

na laut wetterheinzis solls morgen schön werden, bis 11° und südwind...
passt ruf ma uns morgen zam...
zu red bull:
wer weiß, vl schaut sich wer anderes die mail an und entscheidet da anders...
habts ihr eigentlich schon rockstar oder monster angeschrieben?

----------


## WaldlPhil

das klingt ja nicht schlecht,wart ma mal ab.
.......weiß ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht,glaub bei monster schon,muß ich hans fragen,irgendwas war da....

----------


## WaldlPhil

burschn,wir sollten uns zammhockn.mir geht da einiges durchn kopf............

----------


## Das_Viech

wie schauma aus? tut schon a bissi was? hab bis jetzt leider nich die zeit gefunden hin zu schauen, aber vielleicht fahr ich am wochenende mal hin... phil, wie schauts mit deinen ideen aus? hast sie schon ausschütten können? und wie schauts bei dir wochenende aus, kann ich zu dir schon und wir fahren evtl zusammen hin?

----------


## WaldlPhil

sorry viech,war sehr hinüber am wochnende,damn grippe!

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo,dieser thread ist wohl tot ;-)

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

is diese woche was rausgekommen?

----------


## Ruben

warte auch auf info!

noch alle am leben?!

----------


## bauer

ja dann starten wir mal einen reanimierungsversuch :Smile:  wie schauts aus? pläne schon verworfen oder rennt noch was? :Big Grin:  mag mal wieder schaufeln und im gatsch herumhüpfen...also wirds zeit zum nägel mit köpfe machen leidln..hophop :Big Grin:

----------


## greenlife666

grias eich jo wir kriegen nächste woche bescheid wie was wann!und dann gehts los sobald alles klar is stehts auf der page!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i mag das erste juni we 1 oda 2 nächte wo hinfahrn mit zelt wer lust dazu?phil wär glaub i a mit dabei.mfg

----------


## greenlife666

Hy an alle!!!!Am 8 und 9 mai eröffnet semmering!!!!Wer fährt mit? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

zum zeltln:
wär dabei, wo solls denn hingehn?
semmering:
is da die offizielle eröffnung, oder sperrt er da auf, wär aber auch dabei...

is aber alles davon abhängig, wo ich arbeite, bzw. ob ich überhaupt in österreich bin. wird sich aber alles noch zeigen, wenns zeitlich geht und nicht zu pfingsten is, komm ich mit...

----------


## greenlife666

seas also das zelten wär in der zeit von 3 bis6 juni 1 oda 2 nächte müss ma no reden.semmering is die offizielle mit barbecue und so.mfg

----------


## greenlife666

:Clap:  :Bis:  :Birthday: HALLO VAMPIR!!!!!!!!!!!Ich wünsche Dir zu Deinem 27 Geburtstag alles liebe und gute!!!!!!Bleib brav und lass dir ned am kopf scheissn!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## greenlife666

griaseich leitln!jo wir haben das OK bekommen nächste woche steht noch ein termin an und dann wird geschaufelt!!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: also alle bereithalten

----------


## WaldlPhil

auf gehts burschn jiaaaa.jetzt liegts an uns !

----------


## ski-grexi

Gibts schon einen Baggerfahrer?

----------


## WaldlPhil

kennst du einen grexi??

----------


## kitingfreak

irgendwer bock auf ne kratersession heut?!

----------


## WaldlPhil

sorry kiting,leider zu spät gelesen.....

----------


## Victor96

Stimmt genau 

pls: Bitte anschauen www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxkj_IJgiqk

----------


## WaldlPhil

cooles bike,check aber den zusammenhang mit,stimmt genau,nicht ganz :-)

----------


## Ruben

www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRME-HsxPyo

checken,... genau hinhören

LG!

----------


## ski-grexi

> cooles bike,check aber den zusammenhang mit,stimmt genau,nicht ganz :-)


ich auch nicht!
Seis drum- kenne keinen Baggerfahrer, aber kann vielleicht einen für geringes Geld auftreiben-müsst ich betteln- über den Georg Grogger von Trail-solution.
Ist aber nur eine Idee.
Dann müsst ich halt auch wissen- wann genau.

----------


## bauer

was hatn das mit ner strecke zu tun? :Rolleyes:  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## WaldlPhil

ok burschen,wir werden jetzt doch einen verein gründen,damit das mit der strecke am wienerberg auch rechtlich klappt................nun wiedermal der aufruf an alle hier,wer möchte da dabei sein??wir werden dann wieder ein treffen organisieren mit allen die mitmachen wollen und besprechen dann alles weitere.stehe gern zur verfügung unter 069919037596,lg phil

----------


## Ruben

Is gebongt ej....

----------


## Habicht

Ich wäre dabei (Verein gründen), hab schon mit Hans diesbezüglich gesprochen.

----------


## greenlife666

Hy ihr lieben leut!!!!!Wer hat am mittwoch zeit?meldets euch mfg

----------


## WaldlPhil

coole sache ruben und habicht ;-)!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wärn wir dann schon genug?
wie schauts aus mit morgen?

----------


## WaldlPhil

Eigendlich ja, du,chistoph,ruben,habicht,hans,ich,judith.6 leute braucht man ja min.Haben alle hier genannten,nächste woche mittwoch zeit???wo würdest du denn gern hinfahrn morgen? lg

----------


## Habicht

Ich könnt morgen zwischen 12:30 und 18:00. 
An Greenlife666; hab den Dirtgarden im 23. gefunden, ist ja vom allerfeinsten!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ka, schlag was vor...
hätt mehr oder weniger den ganzen tag zeit. muss halt wieder um 5 daheim sein...
wochenende wird ja vom wetter her nicht so berauschend...

ruf ma uns halt zam...

----------


## Ruben

Hätt am mittwoch zeit, is der einzige tag daweil...lol

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

das trifft sich guad ruben!! meld dich halt am handy

----------


## Habicht

Mittwoch würd bei mir auch gehen

----------


## ski-grexi

Wenn euch einer fehlt kann ich mir frei nehmen.

----------


## greenlife666

Wär cool Grexi!Wir hätten vor eine Ausfahrt zu machen.treffen so um 11 ca bei phil.zettel und stift mitnehmen.

----------


## WaldlPhil

möcht da noch kurz hinzufügen,mittwoch ja,nur wann hängt davon ab wie lang judith und ich arbeiten sind.das wissen wir erst am dienstag abend leider.aber auf jeden fall am mittwoch . lg phil

----------


## ski-grexi

> Wär cool Grexi!Wir hätten vor eine Ausfahrt zu machen.treffen so um 11 ca bei phil.zettel und stift mitnehmen.


Das mit der Ausfahrt werd ich mir malen müssen, so lang krieg ich momentan nicht frei, aber 1-2 Stunden gehen fast ollawäu, muß nur bis morgen wissen, damit ich mit Kollegen Dienst und Mittagspausen hin und herschieben kann,
Wenn ich weiß wo ich wann sein muß, damit ich meine Kraxn auf irgend einen Wisch male, werd ich hinkommen.
Bitte um Infos.

----------


## Ruben

www.pinkbike.com/video/128767/

... "keep in it gangster"!  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## greenlife666

seas an alle .wer hat lust dienstag biken zu gehn.phil und i haben ein lässiges platzerl gfunden.dort kann man einiges machen .mfg

----------


## greenlife666

hallo ?schreibt hier keiner mehr was

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

was denn, gibt derweil nix zum schreiben, außer dass da phil und ich nächste woche vl die statuten fertig machen und den plan zeichnen...
da ja jetzt alle mehr oder weniger berufstätig sind, geht halt net mehr so viel weiter...

----------


## Ruben

ja, wollt eh mal nachfragen, ob nicht wer fahren gehn will, irgendwann?

Was geht mit dem phil,... meld dich amal wieder!

Ronni?... hab ich schottentor getroffen,... wollt ma semmering partie planen.

also, der frühling is scho wieder fast um...lol

LG!

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo,sorry burschn,bin mit nebenhöln entzündung gelegen,aber geht scho wieder besser.ja ruben geh ma mal wieder bissl fahrn.bin die woche eh noch im krankenstand ;-)........

----------


## kitingfreak

sodala leute, hat wer lust ne runde biken zu gehen?! ich werd jetzt dann vermutlich mal rauf schauen, kommt noch wer?!
lg

----------


## Ruben

Wollt mal nachfragen... was is mit dem phil, hat er neue freunde gefunden oder hab ich was falsches gesagt?
Was is das für eine art, ned vom handy abheben und ned zurückrufen?
Wenn dir was nicht passt sags!

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

der wird hackln sein, und dort hat er keine zeit, bzw. kann nicht telefonieren, wennst ihn grad angerufen hast...
bzw. spinnt auch ab und zu sein handy (kriegt keine meldung von anruf in abwesenheit..)

----------


## Ruben

Jedenfalls nervts!!!

----------


## WaldlPhil

was is mit dir ruben,man kann nicht immer erreichbar sein,und während der arbeit schon garnicht!was bist immer gleich so ein sensibelchen,haben wir etwa gestritten,nein,also wieso sollt ich dann dich nimma mögen,denk doch mal nach heast.......so nebenbei,ab und zu will man garnicht erreichbar sein.....OHNE es irgendwie böse zu meinen!!!.................

----------


## Ruben

Aha, ok,

alles klar, hab mich nur gewundert, weil keine motivation mehr so wirklich da is,... im vergleich zum vorjahr.
Allein herumgurken oben macht nicht ganz so viel spaß. 
Bis vor kurzem hast ja auch vom handy abgehoben oder wenigstens zurückgerufen oder sowas,... deswegen hats mich gewundert.
Hab glaubt du bist eingschnappt  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mannie

Jetzt mal so ganz aus den aktuellen Gesprächsthemen weg:
Komm so in ein paar Wochen mal wieder nach Wien bzw Klosterneuburg und wollte mal fragen was es da so in der nähe gibt. Hab schon paar Touren dort gefahren wollte aber diesmal downhiller mitnehmen. Ich kenne ne kleine Strecke die bei Weidlingbach rauskommt, wollte aber mal fragen ob es sonst noch was dort in der nähe gibt oder auch etwas weiter weg von dort.
Fahre aber auch gerne mit euch mal mit wenn das von euch aus passt.
Gruß
Manu

----------


## greenlife666

wer hat heut lust zum radeln?werd mit phil raufschaun.mfg

----------


## Ruben

Hallo?

lebt da noch wer von der kraterpartie?
War heut oben, war etwas nass aber ok, war alles fahrbar (hardcore anlieger fahren :-)).
Tät mich freun wenn ma mal shapen gehn würden, vielleicht zah ma irgenwo eine schaufel daher. Eigentlich is vieles gut in schuss, hab bisl das laub weg getan.
Bin viel gefahren und hab bisl was dazu gelernt, is sicher ein super training fürn semmering. 
Also schwingts eure lahmen ärsche hoch,... 

zur mativation: 
www.pinkbike.com/news/maribor...nals-2010.html

runterscollen und vid anschaun!!!

LG!

----------


## ski-grexi

Muß auch wieder einmal raufschauen, war seit Ewigkeiten nimmer.
Momentan sooo wenig Zeit und wenn doch fahr ich eine kleine Tour, owa demnächst muß wieder einmal sein- bisl a Hupferei wär schon wieder einmal was!

----------


## Ruben

ja eh touren fahren is eh ganz nett. Hab auch keine zeit mehr zum fahren, war das zweite mal heuer unterwegs...lol.
Das mit der hupferei is mir gestern sehr am zager gegangen, weil die sprünge alle so dermaßen brutal sind, geht orndlich in die konchen und ins material. Da bedarf es eines feinschliffs denk ich.
Ich tät eh auch gern bisl touren fahren, bloß bringt mir das fürn DH nicht so viel.
Naja, vielleicht könnt ma einen tag ausmachen wo alles was rang und nahmen hat oben is, das die geschichte nicht ganz ausstirbt.
Andernfalls muss ich wieder zum einsiedler-DH-er werden  :Cry:  !
Bitte um rückmeldung!

LG!

Ruben

----------


## cryion

wo genau seidsn da unterwegs?

----------


## Ruben

am besten du fahrst mit wem dahin!

----------


## WaldlPhil

:-) das da oben,stirbt schon nicht aus,keine sorge.würd nur gern wissen,welcher besonders gscheite mensch uns den spaten und krampn gfladert hat,das nerft.deswegen geht auch nur schleppend was weiter dort.mich ärgerts nur deswegen,weil ich dann wieder mit nem neuen 10kg schweren krampn am rucksack raufradln muß.....aba wurscht :-)......

----------


## ski-grexi

> :-) das da oben,stirbt schon nicht aus,keine sorge.würd nur gern wissen,welcher besonders gscheite mensch uns den spaten und krampn gfladert hat,das nerft.


I glaub der Volltrottl wars- aber der is so deppat, daß er sich verraten wird!

----------


## Ruben

Aso?
Den kenn ich garnicht, das nervt schon.
Also her damit eierschädl, sonst gibts auf die pfeifm  :Wink:  !!! 

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja,keine ahnung wer das war,ich werd nen neuen kaufen heute und rauffahrn.hat wer bock auf krater? bin dabei die line beim stepup weiterzubaun,wird was schnelleres mit nicht so großen hupfern.........lg phil

----------


## Ruben

Coole sache phil,

sobald ich wieder etwas luft hab bin ich mit vollem einsatz dabei.
Letztens, war ich hardcore fahren, alleine fahr ich mich immer kaputt.
Hab sogar den anlieger nach neuen hupfline cornern können (ohne zu bremsen). Bin alles gesprungen und war wieder bisl stolz auf mich,... hab mir nehmlich diesmal nicht weh getan, aufzaht hats mich nur bei den minianliegern, aber anders lernt mans nicht :-).
Unlängst hab ich mir dacht, wie schöns nicht is unser platzerl, vielleicht hilfst mir mal das ma mehr flow in die lines bekommen bzw. die landungen besser abchecken.
Weil den einen orgen sprung aus den brettern der so rauskickt bin ich gesprungen,... hab ma dacht des gibts ned wie krass die landung is, dann bin ich ihn noch 10 mal gesprungen, aber war immer noch derb lol.
Naja wie auch immer...

Liebe Grüße!

----------


## kitingfreak

> Naja, vielleicht könnt ma einen tag ausmachen wo alles was rang und nahmen hat oben is,

 wär ich dabei! =)

----------


## WaldlPhil

...hmm,du könntest mal was mitbaun,idee??oda mag a sich nicht die finger schmutzig machn ;-) kiting....
wie auch immer ich fahr jetzt mit krampn bewaffnet rauf. lg

----------


## Kerbe

Hallo an alle,
wo genau ist das denn am Kahlenberg? Kenn mich noch nicht so genau aus, bin erst vor kurzem nach Wien gezogen. Könnte mir jemand eine PM mit Wegbeschreibung schicken?

----------


## greenlife666

hy leute!wer geht morgen radln?wär so ab 10 oda 11 in wien.

----------


## Habicht

Falls ich heute nicht zu lange feiern bin würd ich vorbeischaun.

----------


## Ruben

Kerbe:

Weisst schon bescheid?
Am besten du fährst mit einem von uns raus, is schwer zu finden nehmlich!

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Kerbe

Ja super,

sagt Bescheid, wenn ihr hinfahrt. Beim Buddeln wär ich auch dabei, auch wenn ich noch keine Erfahrungen hab. Muss halt unter der Woche arbeiten, aber am Wochenende wär`ich dabei.

Grüße

----------


## waterpistolriot

Servus Burschen,

wie schauts denn eigentlich mit Euren Plänen bzgl. Verein und Wienerberg aus? Hat das geklappt?

War jetzt übern Winter kaum online, deshalb frag ich mal nach...

LG
/edit
Wissts Ihr eigentlich was mit dem Shred ist? Ist der noch hier im Board?

----------


## WaldlPhil

wir warten noch immer darauf,das endlich mal was vom magistrat zurückkommt,leider noch imma nix........

----------


## WaldlPhil

werde jetzt aber mal dort anrufen und nachfragen was da so lang dauert mit dem verein,kanns ja net sein......beim krater bin ich jetzt wieder öfter und bau weiter...... lg

----------


## waterpistolriot

Achso, ihr wartet nicht auf die Einwilligung/Zustimmung bzgl. des Grundstücks, sondern auf die Aufnahme ins Vereinsregister (oder wie auch immer das heißt)? 

D.h. mit dem Grundstück wirds hinhaun??  :Smile:

----------


## WaldlPhil

jep,das mit dem grund haut hin,das steht fest,und damit das ganze auch rechtlich klappt,brauchen wir diesen verein,sonst würden wir das mit dem verein eh nicht machen,aber muß halt leider sein ;-)..........

----------


## waterpistolriot

na das klingt echt super - hoffe aufrichtig, dass das hinhaut!  :Smile: 

nehme an, zu bauen habts eh noch nicht angefangen?


apropos bauen: krater - da schreib ich dir a PM  :Wink:

----------


## WaldlPhil

nein,gebaut wurde,logischer weise,demnach noch nicht.soll ja was offizielles werden ;-),kann aber nimma lang dauern,bis wir loslegen dürfen.daweil ist halt wieder krater angesagt,zur zeit aber eher gatschschlacht :-),also nix für schönwettersoldaten......grüßle

----------


## Ruben

Hallo phil alles Gute, hoff du hast gut gefeiert!!!

habs gestern nicht mehr geschaft irgenwas zu machen (fucking bewehrungsplan-harcorestress).

Lieb Grüße!

----------


## WaldlPhil

aber immer doch ;-)

----------


## Ruben

Na phil und konsorten, wer bock morgen beim krater ab zu cruisen?

LG!

Ruben

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

bock ja, aber leider muss ich geld verdienen...
 :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ phil:
jetzt weiß ich wieder woher mir die wahlanzeige bekannt vorkommt...
benötigt man nämlich um nach einer generalversammlung die neuen organe zu melden...
aber irgendwie komisch, dass man die jetzt schon braucht. da es den verein noch nicht gibt, wie soll eine generalversammlung des vereines einberufen oder abgehalten werden...
 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 
aber egal... ich drucks morgen gleich in der früh in der firma aus...

----------


## greenlife666

wer kommt morgen in wald?????????so ab 11 oda so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin: 35 grad wird sauheiss :Cool: !

----------


## WaldlPhil

aber immer doch,schätz mal du kommst eh in der früh ;-),frei mi scho!

----------


## WaldlPhil

sind heut so ab 11 halb zwölf im wald oben beim krater. kommts rauf,wer bock hat .....lg

----------


## WaldlPhil

sauwetter :-) wiedermal gatschschlacht angesagt hehe

----------


## Ruben

Bisl weich wars heut auch noch.
Hab versucht eine große landng für unser hip- teil zu baun, ist aber noch nicht fertig.
Bin das 1000 mal gefahren jetzt, der sprung muss einfach steiler werden, dass man nicht so weit fliegt und das man einen gscheiten totpunkt hat wo man das bike whippen kann.
Ansonsten wirds langweilig, wenn man nur drüber raced, denk ich.
Aja was auch problematisch bzw. gefährlich, der ganze sprung gibt sehr nach, da müss ma uns was einfallen lassen, wenn der sich nicht setzt.

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

joho,werd das morgen noch verbessern da oben,den sprung in den krater rein,mach ich daweil aber nicht größer,weil sich der hans da auch noch ranntasten will.das könn ma immer noch machen.werd morgen vormittags schon rauf gondln,im dichtn nebl ;-)......

----------


## WaldlPhil

bin heute,bissl später,wieder beim krater obn.........@ruben....bitte besorge einen neuen spatenstiel,sollte eigendlich selbstverständlich sein ;-)

----------


## Ruben

Ja, ruhig blut, kann nix dafür das er hin is, is wie ein zahnstocher abgebrochen.
Und ich war seit dem ned oben also zaubern kann ich auch nicht.

----------


## WaldlPhil

geh bitte ruben,so ein stihl kost net die welt und ein bauhaus hast auch bei dir in der nähe(jägerstraße).wenn dich sowas anföht,dann kauf dir bitte endlich mal nen eigenen spaten,dann gibts diese problemchen nimma ;-). 
Übrigends,wenn alles gut geht ist dieses wochenende baubeginn am wienerberg !

----------


## Ruben

na, kein prob. ich seh ein wenn ich ihn hin gemacht hab, dass ich ihn ersätz, aber kannst auch bisl freundlicher sein.

----------


## WaldlPhil

geh,war eh nicht unfreundlich ,deswegen ja auch die....   ;-)   .....,bist ja eh mei waldbua ! na im ernst jetzt,am freitag wärs cool wenn wir uns alle treffen,sag halt bitte bescheid obst(gemüse)kommst.....lg

----------


## Ruben

eh... na, hab nur glaubt du bist haaß wegen der schaufel, tut ma eh leid!
Freitag is ur scheisse für mich, da ich sicher bis um 5 oder 6 im büro hock, da geht 100 pro nix... supergayhacklaction hald!

LG!

Ruben

----------


## WaldlPhil

na im ersten moment war ichs,so wie jeder,natürlich schon,aber wurscht jetzt,der muß auf jeden fall repariert werden weil kommenden montag gehts wahrscheinlich los mit erde anlieferung :-). lg

----------


## ski-grexi

Gibts eigentlich Neuigkeiten vom Wienerwald irgendwo?
Photos von neuen Gebilden oder Wegerln, die irgendwo entdeckt (angelegt) wurden,...?

----------


## ski-grexi

Stehen die Sachen von Waldl-Phil eigentlich noch?
War ewig nicht dort.
Und die Hupfer beim Krapfenwaldl?
Muß wieder hinschauen!

----------


## uwerich

ich war gestren ohne bike oben im "bikepark" timeless :Big Grin: 

sieht ziemlich ...hmmm.. zerspült aus. der regen hat speziell den landungen gar nicht gut getan.
die 2 drops kommen mir einen meter länger vor, und der jump danach muss schnell gemacht werden, sonst fressen dich wahrscheinlich 20.000.000.000.000 ameisen (sicher der einzige jump in diesem universum, der über einen ganzen staat geht :EEK!: )

ich glaube, dass man 50% überarbeiten muss, bevor man wieder alles nutzen kann.


trotzdem schön, dass es so fleißige jungs gibt :Way To Go: 

wie schaut´s denn mit dem projekt der wienawaldkru aus??
hände die helfen wollen und ein fahrer der sprungtraining braucht :Smile: 

mfg u

wie schauts den mit der wi

----------


## ski-grexi

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen- wäre auch für ein paar Stunden zur Wiederherstellung des Wienerwald-Bikeparks ;-) zu haben!!
Zum Hupfen is super dort!
Von der Winnerwaldcru hör ich auch nix mehr!!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

die winawaldkru hackelt mehr oder weniger im wienerbergpark...
da es dort aber auch ordentlich was weggespült hat,
sind wir grad am überlegen, ob wir unseren dirtpark neu bauen...
derweil sind wir wieder mehr am planen und organisieren...

wenns genaueres wissen wollts, rufts am besten den phil an, nummer müsst eh irgendwo stehn
der erzählt euch dann alles genau...

----------


## hawaiiron77

Ja bissal was am Bombenrater machen wär sicher kein fehler wenn die Saison zu ende geht.

@Wurstfleckerl

Ja der Phil hat gesagt das er einiges umschaufel will. 

Ein Pumptrack mit Dirtlinie wär eine feine Sache. Vom Platz wär es perfekt und würd gut paßen und die Verletzungsgefahr ist auch eher geringer für Jung und Alt.
Leute würden sicher auch einige kommen, weil wo gibts einen Pumptrack.?! Macht sicher sau viel spaß wollt schon immer mal Pumpen am Rad´l und nicht daneben  :Mr. Brown:

----------


## WaldlPhil

jep,oben beim krater muß ma bissl was machn.50% is bissl übertrieben ;-) außer man kackt sich ins hosal ;-) net bös gmeint. das mit dem ameisnhügl is echt beschissn,kann man nix machen,das wär ne mörder hackn den wieder neu zu baun.da solln lieber die gribblgrawusaln drinn weiter leben ...... aber an der neuen bahn weiter drüben werd ich demnächst weiterbaun,und etwas extremer gestalten.wird cool ! die landung für die drops werd ich auch herrichten,die muß auf jeden fall gmacht werdn.....wird wahrscheinlich wieder so ein herbst winter projekt :-)....echt geil,das das alles schon seit über 2jahren steht! 
     im dirtpark wird einiges neu werden hoffentlich,hängt alles von kommender woche ab,daumendrück!!!
   @roni
...wann bist denn wiedermal oben beim krater?

----------


## hawaiiron77

@ phil hab momentan viel arbeit eventuell am weekend sag ich dir aber noch bescheid

----------


## WaldlPhil

ok,roni,no problem ;-)

----------


## WaldlPhil

.....wenns heut nichtmehr regenet,bin ich krater oben,oder bau bei mir ne kleine jumpramp,sofern ich endlich wo zwei dokaplattn aufstelln kann ;-)

----------


## bauer

war heut auch kurz oben..bin vorbei gefahren und hab mir gedacht ich schau rauf..steht eh noch alles im fast perfekten zustand :Smile:  hier und da eine schaufel erde drauf und alles is wieder perfekt..also nicht ins hoserl gaxen  :Mr Purple:

----------


## WaldlPhil

der neue trail wird sehr fein.....wird fleißig ausgebaut ;-).....

----------


## ski-grexi

Phil,
finds  gut, daß du dem Wienerwald trotz offiziellem Gelände nicht das Weiserl gibst!
Freu mich auf einen Besuch seit langem wieder einmal da oben!! :Smile:

----------


## Needles

Hallo, bin schon seit langem auf der Suche nach einer netten Strecke im WW, und mir scheint als hättet ihr eine. Wäre es möglich dass ich mich da mal anhänge oder mir jemand sagt (per PM) wie ich dort hin komme?

Ich verstehe dass ihr da vorsichtig sein müsst, damit euch keiner was ruiniert etc... habe ich nicht vor - und würde auch gerne shapen helfen, wenn nötig.

----------


## PeArL

Hey Hallo!
Bin auch schon ewigkeiten auf der suche nach einer kleinen aber feinen Strecke! :-)
Komm aus dem Bez. Baden, und daher würde sich der WW echt gut anbieten!
Bin auch sofort bereit bei euch mitzuschaufeln! :-) Kann mir jemand eine PM mit Wegbeschreibung schicken?? Wäre echt ne geile Geschichte!

Weiß jemand von euch vielleicht über sonstige Strecken bescheid???
Hab schön mal Bad Vöslau Harzberg gehört?!?! Und in Baden soll es auch was geben!?!??
Oder Hohe Wand soll auch lässig sein?!?!? 
Weiß man ja nie ob die Strecken/Wege für unseren Verwendungszweck gemacht sind! :-))))
Wäre echt hilfreich wenn ich mich hier mit jemanden austauschen könnte??
Thanks 

 Pearl

----------


## hawaiiron77

Hohe Wand kann ich nur empfehlen ist sehr lässig aber auch paar Höhenmeter zu bezwingen  :Wink: 

Würd da die Bikepark Saison zu Ende ist auch wieder vermehrt zum Bombenkrater schauen und bissal schaufeln. 

Bombenkrater ist halt mehr zum springen als zum fahren nur zur Info und liegt im 19.Bezirk beim Waldrandweg.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

was ich so mitbekommen hab, baut der phil oben irgend eine fette line...

@PeArl:
oder einfach Philipp anrufen, Nummer müsst eh irgendwo hier stehen
zur Info im Forum heißt er WaldlPhil...

----------


## uwerich

> der neue trail wird sehr fein.....wird fleißig ausgebaut ;-).....


wennst so weiterschaufelst braucht man einen guide da oben :Mr. Yellow: 

sehr nette line(s), war gestern oben.

wobei ich zugeben muss, dass mir manche gimmicks die du da reinbaust kleine °° machen :EEK!: 

ich hoff ich treff mal jemanden und kann helfen.

mfg u

----------


## DaKa

> Bin auch sofort bereit bei euch mitzuschaufeln! :-) Kann mir jemand eine PM mit Wegbeschreibung schicken?? Wäre echt ne geile Geschichte!
> 
> Weiß jemand von euch vielleicht über sonstige Strecken bescheid???


Möcht mich da anschliessen... Wienerwald würd sich ja auch im Winter lohnen, schnee habt ihr ja nicht viel oder? und wenn dann nur a paar wochen dann is er wieder weg, oder?

lg

----------


## ski-grexi

Schnee ist eigentlich  den ganzen Winter über im WW, aber lohnen tut sichs trotzdem.
Bei euch ist wahrscheinlich jetzt schon Schnee, bei uns dauerts noch a weng.
Wenn der Boden gefroren ist, geht eh fast alles, nur wenn gatschig, is eher essig mit fahren.
Wenn du aus Lunz bist hast natürlich andere Möglichkeiten, aber der Waldl Phil zaubert da immer wieder ein paar schöne Dinge aus dem Boden- auch im WW.!!

----------


## PeArL

Ist heute jemand im WW?? Beim Krater?? Will heute Nachmittag, frühen Abend rauf schauen!!!  
 Jemand dort?!?!?!?! 
MFG
 Pearl

----------


## ski-grexi

Nö!Bin noch immer nicht fit!

----------


## hawaiiron77

kann auch erst leider gegen wochenende

----------


## hawaiiron77

war gestern kurz oben. und kann nur sagen unser waldlphil ist fleissiger als eine arbeiterbiene. sprunge ohne ende  :Smile: . am wochenende werd ich auch oben sein und mitschaufeln. wer zeit hat sollte sich melden und wir treffen uns oben oder in der nähe.

----------


## uwerich

wer ist den morgen oben?

die bedingungen dürften wohl perfekt sein.

----------


## hawaiiron77

ja werd heute oben sein ab Mittag ca.

----------


## ski-grexi

War gestern im Woid und hab den Roni beim fleißigen Bauen angetroffen.
Freu mich schon sooo auf ein Testfahrtl , kann echt was dort- Philipp-Hut ab noch einmal!
Auf engstem Raum das Ganze- Wau!!!
Dich sollt man echt auf an ganzen Bergl einmal wüten lassen!!

----------


## ski-grexi

Fein wars gestern!
Endlich einmal ruhigen Gewissens über nix anderes ois Radlfoan reden!
Lifecycles und Follow me gut, Bier auch gut!!
Gut wär noch gewesen, wenn man eines von den schenan  Radln vorort hätt gewinnen können  :Wink:  oder sonst eppas !
Stammtisch sollten wir sowieso einrichten, oder!?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

stimmt, war recht lustig, vorallem eure suche nach essbarem auf dem heimweg  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow: 
stimmt sowas könnt ma einführen...

----------


## uwerich

@phil: ich hab den spatenstil nicht vergessen, abr bis montag den 22. keine zeit zum raufbringen.

dafür hab ich jetzt den zweiten(puh ist das phasenweise langweilig) von drei teilen die mich zum offiziellen fahrradmechaniker machen.

grüße

----------


## ski-grexi

Gratulation- immer gut wenn man sich seine Schäden selber reparieren kann  :Smile:

----------


## uwerich

bei dem tempo in dem ich schalt- und getriebeeinheiten zerstör ist das grad mal eine finanzielle nullnummer :Mr. Yellow: . und das mir der spaß fast 2000juros kostet macht m ich schon traurig ( vorallem weil die qualität der vortragenden und des vortrages echt meist sehr lahm ist)

versuch dir mal vorzustellen wie man als ambitionierter freerider/downhiller mit einem über 70jährigen mechatronikerurgesteinsmeisterchen reden kann. stimmt,.... kennt er nicht, gibts also nicht :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kitingfreak

hat wer lust auf radeln?!

----------


## uwerich

hab grad den phil raufradeln sehen.

ich kann net mein bike braucht ein service.

morgen glaub ich werd ich es am nachmittag schaffen.


u

----------


## kloten

hey phil,

WOOOOOOW, hab heute nach langem suchen dein Reich gefunden und bin mit dem  :Big Shock:  nicht fertig geworden - RESPECT!!!

Hab mich nicht getraut dein werk anzutasten, echt genial was du/ihr da aufgestellt habt!! Das meiste geht größtenteils über meine Skills hinaus, hab vergeblich nach einem Mini-Table gesucht  :Big Grin: 

Schad das die Sonne so schnell weg war, nach der Arbeit geht sichs kaum mehr aus aber wär echt cool mal mitzuschaufeln, wohn nicht so weit entfernt...

hf,
Luke

----------


## WaldlPhil

thx für den respect ;-)....hört man doch immer gern,wenn auch andere daran spaß haben,so solls sein.die hupfer da oben werden aber noch bissl ärger gestalltet demnächst,sonst geht ja nix weiter im können ;-).meine kleine jumpramp wird auch noch rauf kommen,muß aber da auf auto warten,die past leider net ganz ins rucksackl :-).......werd morgen an der speedline weiterbastln....wer bock hat......grüße

----------


## greenlife

Seas Leut!Mei account war leider weg bin wida da!
Jo phil werd montag oda so ernst machn mfg

----------


## WaldlPhil

is ok,recht hast,ich bin dabei :-),is sonst wer motiviert zum waldfahrn? bissl umihupfn.....lg

----------


## kloten

Bin heut vorbeigewandert und glaub das irgendwelche Freaks mit Skier eure Ramps missbrauchen!!!

Ihr seits echt org bei dem Schnee....  :Big Grin:

----------


## WaldlPhil

so solls auch sein :-) packts das oder die brettln aus und rauf zum krater,werd das sicher auch noch machn......lg

----------


## greenlife

liegt so viel scho oben?jo Phil ab mittwoch kann i a jederzeit :Smile:

----------


## greenlife

Ach ja Leut i bin auf Wohnungssuche wer was billiges weis bitte melden Danke!!!!!!

----------


## ski-grexi

Liegen zw. 45 und 55 Zanti weißer Pracht hinterm Haus!
Das heißt im Wald werdens nicht weniger sein!
War schon jemand mit den Schiern hupfen?
War schon jemand von euch irgendwo Schifahren? eine Tour gehen oder so- in der Nähe von Wien?
Muß ja ein Traum sein mittlerweile!!
Meine Schulter und Ripperln werden jetzt die Tage einem Härtetest unterzogen und ich werd schauen obs wieder heile sind ;-)
Juhuuu!!!

----------


## uwerich

ich mach mich dann bald am weg. hab grad mein snowboard entstaubt :Mr. Yellow: 

es is ja soooo geil da draußen :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


mfg u




nö war nix....doch nur im park blödelt

----------


## grunzl

so, ich halts jetzt nimma aus. werde um ca 21.00 von wien richtung rax aufbrechen, bis zum waxriegelhaus raufstapfen, und dann den powder geniessen. hat jemand lust mitzukommen? mitfahrgelegenheit wäre vorhanden.

----------


## WaldlPhil

ja da im wald liegt jetzt mal genug zum hupfn :-) aber leider ists zu warm,der schnee pickt teilweise ur.da war jetzt die letzten tage auch immer einer mit ski oben beim krater,hat gestern nen netten 360er gstandn,net schlecht der bua :-). warst du nachtpowdern grunzl ? leider zu spät gelesen.......
 cool grexi,das wieder geht so halbwegs.....werd morgen sicher auch wieder dort obn sein....grüße

----------


## grunzl

ja phil, war sehr lässig! heute jemand bock auf semmering nachtpiste?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

:Mr. Yellow: 
sonst noch wer dabei?

----------


## WaldlPhil

no,semmering ist nicht meins,im sommer gern aber winter is ma das geld zu schad,da fahr ich lieber zum krater hoch,das kost nix,oder hochkar,dort kann man wenigstens ein bissl freeriden.....aber trotzdem viiiiel spaß :-)

----------


## Matthias86

Hey, ich hab die erste und die letzten 10 seiten durchgelesen. Wie weit ist das projekt am wienerberg und kann ich da was dazu beitragen? Und von krater und was beim krapfenwaldbad hab ich auch gelesen. Wo sind diese strecken/parks? Lg

----------


## WaldlPhil

...das projekt wienerberg steht mal bissl still im moment,ist leider keine halle ;-),sobald der schnee weg ist werden die rampen gebaut und weiter gehts.....lg

----------


## Matthias86

ok, fein fein.. muss ich mich in geduld üben.

die anderen beiden locations? krater und das beim krapfenwaldbad?

----------


## WaldlPhil

jo,wie gsagt,einfach lesen ;-)

----------


## WaldlPhil

:-) alle im winterschlaf?

----------


## Matthias86

nope, im krankenhaus xD

----------


## ski-grexi

beim Radlfoan passiert?
was hast?

----------


## WaldlPhil

dann wünsch ma mal gute besserung bei was auch immer,aber krankenhaus ist meistens unangenehm ;-).....lg

----------


## WaldlPhil

....oder ehat den krater gefunden und sich halt voll einbaut :-)......nix für ungut

----------


## Matthias86

haha, keines von beiden.. den daumen etwas beleidigt. radlfahren wird jetzt die nächste zeit nix..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WaldlPhil

jep das is dann mies,den braucht ma leider,ein anderer finger wäre fast wurscht ,aber der daumen,aua

----------


## stefson

aloha  :Mrgreen:  
war vor ein paar wochen mal im wiener wald fahrn und es hat super viel spass gmacht ..bin das wochenende wieder in wien und wollt sooo gern wieder fahrn gehn. 
meine frage jetzt: gehts, is die strecke halbwegs schnee frei oder bin ich zu optimistisch u werde meterweit im schnee versinken? 
thx

----------


## ski-grexi

Uje, in Klagenfurt hats zwar mehr runtergschnim, aber ich fürcht das Wienerwaldfahren kannst dir malen.
Vielleicht kann man vielbegangene Forstwege fahren, aber so Wegerl im Wald sind eher Essig würd ich sagen- weiß aber auch nicht.

----------


## stefson

:Frown:   trotzdem danke  :Frown:

----------


## WaldlPhil

also ich würd lieber mit ski oder brettl raufschaun,wenn....ich bin jeden tag mitm brettl obn,zahlt sich aus....feinster powder....daweil noch....lg

----------


## WaldlPhil

Ich wünsch euch allen ein fettes chrstkindl und ne feucht fröhliche feier ;-)....lg

----------


## ski-grexi

Burschen, geht gut momentan.
Steile Wegerl wählen, da gibts wenig Eis!
War heute, tadellos!

----------


## WaldlPhil

gut zu wissen ;-),werd mich sicher auch bald mal wieder aufn gaul schwingen.....lg

----------


## ski-grexi

Geht ja gut zum Radln momentan!
War einer von euch im Bikepark vom Philipp oben gestern oder so!?
Kann man da  schneefrei fahren, bzw. hupfen?

----------


## WaldlPhil

danke für die blumen grexi ;-),da obn liegt nix mehr,aber vielleicht schneits ja bald wieder....hoffentlich nicht.am schafberg,bei der schafbergwiese in der nähe,gibts im wald ne alte burgruine wo nur mehr die fundamente noch stehen überdeckt mit erde,bergab und hintereinander :-),sprich zwei große treppen zum runter dropn,echt spaßig .....................

----------


## ski-grexi

Das schau ich mir aber sicher an!!!
Danke recht artig !
Schau daß ich die Tage vorm nächsten großen Schnee vielleicht noch ins Wäldchen komm, um wieder einmal zu hupfen.

----------


## uwerich

es ist nass, hatt 10cm dick blätter am boden.....

und dank aller fleißigen



ist es so ein spaß :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRv7T...layer_embedded

umbedingt auf 720HD anschauen


mfg uwe


und... big - bigger - - -  :Way To Go: phil

----------


## ski-grexi

Macht Lust !!

----------


## WaldlPhil

welche wegerl bist du denn richtung hohe wand wiese gefahrn.....oder meintest du die richtige hohe wand,die ist ja bei berdorf in der nähe.....lg

----------


## WaldlPhil

ehm,ich meinte berndorf.....zur hohenwandwiese kommt man ja so übers hameau,dann richtung sophienalpe und so....ich wäre aber sofort,bei so nem tripp dort hin,dabei :-)
das mit den blättern ist aber recht lässig zum dahin driftn,grins.......wann ist wieder wer unterwegs im wald? bin eh immer top motiviert.......grüßle

----------


## uwerich

musst nochmal nachschneiden

www.youtube.com/watch?v=e64JjrziG7Y

jetzt bleibts bis ich genug material für einen abendfüllenden film hab :Mr. Yellow: 

mfg u

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

bis auf die musik gefällt mir das vid...
schade dass jetzt wieder schlechtes wetter kommt...
die letzten tage wars ja teilweise richtig schön...

und ich hab in der arbeit hockn müssen...

----------


## WaldlPhil

jep,is cool da kurze vid :-),zum glück hast dich nicht gscheit reinghaut in die anlieger,sind noch nicht fertig gebaut,aber sicher bald hehe das mitm spaten ist nicht soo dragisch,ist eh einer oben ;-)........und bald wird wieder gschauflt hehe

----------


## WaldlPhil

jetzt liegt dort scho wieder so a schnee,wer woa des,i zag eam ooooooooo  :Big Grin:

----------


## WaldlPhil

grüß euch :-),geht mal wieder wer von euch biken im waldl ? ......ist da jemaaaand :-)?

----------


## da_5oul

Hallo, wir sind vermutlich am Sonntag oben  :Big Grin:

----------


## WaldlPhil

grüßi,ich war heut oben beim krater,oder besser,fast,weil noch immer schnee dort liegt und jetzt schneits auch wieder,zach ist das......die wanderwege sind aber ganz cool zum runtergasn........aber sonst,winter halt :-)......

----------


## WaldlPhil

aja ....und wer ist....wir :-)?

----------


## da_5oul

Morgen,

da Stahli und ich sind "wir"
Waren erst zweimal dort aber "wir" findens genial  :Big Grin: 

lg

----------


## WaldlPhil

alles klar :-),freut mich das euch taugt,so solls sein.....paar sachen werd ich sicher noch verfeinern da oben ;-) ....sobald endlich das kalte zeugs weg ist .....im moment hats leider wenig sinn raufzufahrn...aber mal den sonntag abwarten,da solls ja 14grad bekommen hehe.....grüßle

----------


## ski-grexi

War wieder einmal jemand oben beim Wäldchen vom Phil?
Gibts eigentlich noch die paar Sachen beim Krapfenwaldl?

----------


## grunzl

> Gibts eigentlich noch die paar Sachen beim Krapfenwaldl?


nö, alles platt gemacht.

----------


## WaldlPhil

dort wird auch nix mehr stehn,weil sonst der förster dort seinen job verliert.......den anderen spot gibts nach wie vor......im dirtpark gibts auch einiges neues...bin seit paar tagen am holzkicker baun,schauts vorbei ;-).....lg

----------


## ski-grexi

Wieso verliert denn da der seinen Job?
Muß ich mir eh einmal anschauen jetzt  am W-Berg!

----------


## grunzl

> Wieso verliert denn da der seinen Job?


ich nehme mal an, dass sich die alte schastrommel dann nicht nur darüber aufregt dass dort wanderer gefährdet sind, sonder auch, dass der förster sich nicht darum kümmert.

----------


## ski-grexi

Schade, werd trotzdem wieder einmal hinschauen und nach dem Rechten sehen!

----------


## maxthedude

@phil - schaut sauber aus was ihr am wienerberg hingstellt habs. 
bin am dienstag vorbeiglaufen warn eh auch paar leut dort. was is noch in planung wel a mini bagger a no dort war?

----------


## WaldlPhil

hello,fein das es dir taugt,wir bemühen uns alle das daraus was fettes wird.....geplant is noch eine anliegerstrecke von oben bis zum....pumptrack....wird lustig....lg

----------


## maxx

Grüß euch bin das wochenende zum ersten mal in Wien shredden. 
Bin mit meinem Downhiller unterwegs und wollt fragen ob ihr mir ein paar Anhaltspunkte zB.: Öffistationen oder sowas geben könnt?

Thanks max

----------


## ski-grexi

Da gibts ein Problem Maxx- in Wien nehmen die Busse keine Radln mit.U-Bahn nur zeitlich begrenzt.
Du musst Richtung Sievering .

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

Am besten wärs, wennst am Samstag beim Vienna Air King am Rathaus vorbeischaust.
Dann suchst den Stand von der Bicyclecompany.
Normalerweise sollt dann eh immer wer herumlungern, der weiß, wos is.
Bzw. wennst mit deinem Demo auftauchst, fallst wahrscheinlich eh auch auf...

----------


## ski-grexi

Irgendwelche baulichen Neuerungen im WW?
Steht eigentlich der Drop noch!?
Muß mich wieder einmal herantasten an die Materie ;-)
War unlängst am Wienerberg und hab die Strecke vom Phili gesucht- nicht entdeckt-Handy zhaus vergessen- wieder ham gfahrn!-(
Am Anninger sind anscheinend die offiziellen Fallensteller unterwegs- Bäume entlang eines Wegerls gefällt und somit immer wieder unbefahrbar gemacht.
Vorsicht- zu einem gefällten Baum kommt man recht schnell hin, der liegt aber so, daß man vorbei kommt- dem habens die Äste so abgesägt, daß du dir beim Vorbeifahren alles aufschlitzt- messerscharf!!! (bei mir Gottlob nur die Hose).
Werd die Tage einmal mit ein, 2 Burschen rauftreten und  Bama wegrama, soweit möglich.
Das war vor 2-3 Jahren schon einmal so, hab dann auch eine Ewigkeit herumgschissn da oben.

----------


## WaldlPhil

sicher gibts wieder was zum fahren im wald ;-) einfach vorbeischaun grexi.......schad dasd den bikepark nicht gefunden hast......auf der seite der neilreichgasse,zwischen altersheim und kleingartensiedlung,kaum zu verfehlen ;-).......lg phil

----------


## cryion

> Irgendwelche baulichen Neuerungen im WW?
> Steht eigentlich der Drop noch!?
> Muß mich wieder einmal herantasten an die Materie ;-)
> War unlängst am Wienerberg und hab die Strecke vom Phili gesucht- nicht entdeckt-Handy zhaus vergessen- wieder ham gfahrn!-(
> Am Anninger sind anscheinend die offiziellen Fallensteller unterwegs- Bäume entlang eines Wegerls gefällt und somit immer wieder unbefahrbar gemacht.
> Vorsicht- zu einem gefällten Baum kommt man recht schnell hin, der liegt aber so, daß man vorbei kommt- dem habens die Äste so abgesägt, daß du dir beim Vorbeifahren alles aufschlitzt- messerscharf!!! (bei mir Gottlob nur die Hose).
> Werd die Tage einmal mit ein, 2 Burschen rauftreten und  Bama wegrama, soweit möglich.
> Das war vor 2-3 Jahren schon einmal so, hab dann auch eine Ewigkeit herumgschissn da oben.


welche strecken meinst da? weiß nur von einer wos die bäume umgehackt haben. und zwar so, dass ma gar nimma gscheid fahrn kann. von der würd ich auch wegbleiben... macht ma di biker nur noch ungern gesehener und machn dann vl noch mehr kaputt. die meisten wege die ich so kenne sind schon noch befahrbar...

----------


## ski-grexi

Der, der vom A-haus weggeht , dann kurz bergauf, dann  links weg und dann beginnt der Schas.
Ich hab mir eher gedacht, ich baue nette Überfahrten oder Hupfer über die Bama - ist wie geschaffen!
Wenn das hinhaut- Danke an die F-verwaltung, wäre eine außerordentliche Bereicherung für die Strecke.
Nur nicht zu viel Aufsehen und Aufwand, wer weiß wie lang das dann so steht.
D´Ehre

----------


## ski-grexi

> sicher gibts wieder was zum fahren im wald ;-) einfach vorbeischaun grexi.......schad dasd den bikepark nicht gefunden hast......auf der seite der neilreichgasse,zwischen altersheim und kleingartensiedlung,kaum zu verfehlen ;-).......lg phil


Seas Phil,
ja wenn ich vorher nachgeschaut hätte, hätt ichs auch gefunden, nur war ich zu blöd!
Jetzt einmal inde Wald die Tage!

----------


## WaldlPhil

...und wieder ein spot im A...,danke für diese hirnlosen aktionen der stadt wien,oder wer auch immer das diesmal schon wieder war......ich zieh mich hier zurück und gebe nichtsmehr neues bekannt,mir reichts entgültig und da die admins hier sowieso komische leut sind , die sich ankackn wenn man sie nach einem werbebanner von DHR fragt,für den ich sogar gezahlt hätte,ist es mir auch ziehmlich scheißegal,wenn mein profil gelöscht wird,danke und tschüß !.................................................  ...

----------


## ski-grexi

Wasn jetzt los- habens deine WW- Strecke zerstört- kann nicht sein, oder!??
Nicht schon wieder- Monate harter Arbeit fürd Sau!?
Gib einmal Laut!
Wienerwald oder Wienerberg?

----------


## ski-grexi

Alles klar- alles feinsäuberlich abgetragen!
Was offizielles müsst her um endlich eine Ruhe von den Gaunern zu haben die das machen!!
Oder schweres Gerät um immer wieder mit noch großartigeren Bauten zu kontern!
Aber bis dahin einfach auf die Wanderwege ausweichen- zur Freude der Spaziergänger!

----------


## hawaiiron77

was,wo,wie,wann welcher spot ist im eimer  :Cry:  :Frown:  :Mad:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

krater is zerstört... halt der bei der amerikanischen schule

----------


## hawaiiron77

:Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Evil:  Schweine. Nicht mal so ein abgelegener Spot ist sicher  :Confused:

----------


## ski-grexi

Meiner Meinung gehts , wie ich eigentlich schon immer meine, nur indem man ein weitläufiges Streckennetz mit div. Spielereien spickt um immer jeweils ausweichen zu können wenn was zerstört wurde und man nicht komplett frustran wird.Oder was Offizielles- Haha!!
Ich meine, uns allen die immer wieder da oben waren, tut das weh aber der Phil hat da Monate intensiver Arbeit investiert- Gratuliere!!-Tut mir echt leid v.a. für dich, an dieser Stelle, Phillip!!
Dran bleiben -weitermachen!!
Vielleicht kann man ja doch irgendwann irgendeinen Motivierten von der Stadt für die Sache gewinnen und was Legales auf die Beine stellen!!
Solange nur Kackworst-fredis entscheiden geht nix!

----------


## visby

ich bin von einiger zeit nach wien umgezogen und moechte hier ein bisschen enduro fahren. also reine dh-strecke mit schotterstrasse bis zum gipfel waere ideal;-)

wo sind die besten strecken? gibt es irgendeine beschreibung, wie ich dort gelange?

ich habe etwas von anninger gehoert, hab aber keine ahnung, wo ich die trails dort finde.

danke!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

die einzige strecke, die mir einfällt, wäre der nasenweg...
wenns den noch gibt, außer die stadt hat den auch schon zerstört.

sonst gibts nicht mehr viel, weil der großteil zerstört worden ist, bzw. es "naturhüter" oder wie auch immer sich diese wappler nennen, die auf strecken nägel in wurzel schlagen, drähte auf körperhöhe spannen und baumstämme in unübersichtliche stellen legen...
von dem her würd ich auch solche spots meiden...

und neue spots wird dir keiner hier nennen, weil die nicht publik gemacht werden sollen.
heißt solang es nix offizielles gibt, schauts in wien ziemlich düster aus (außer man will wanderwege runterheizen)

----------


## ski-grexi

Wie es scheint dürften sich tatsächlich die Zerstörer der diversen Spots hier schlau machen bevor sie ihrem unheilvollen Tagwerk nachgehen, deshalb ist leider äußerste Vorsicht geboten.
Es wäre sonst fast nicht erklärbar warum ausgerechnet die beliebten Wegerln, bzw. angelegten Spielereien auf der Speisekarte derer stehen.
Anders sind die nämlich zum Teil nicht auszumachen.
Momentan wird mit aller Macht probiert die Radler auf den  Forstwegen zu kanalisieren.Da schauen wir allerdings mit unseren schweren, unhandlichen, verbauten Kisten ziemlich alt aus- deshalb ein klares Nein zu diesem Plan von meiner Seite!
Werde mich weiterhin im Unterholz bewegen und 20 kg unter mir möglichst schnell und elegant die Hänge hinabtreiben und danach trachten etwaige unelegante Abwürfe möglichst unbeschadet zu überstehen.
Reidon von Freiritt

----------


## grunzl

> Es wäre sonst fast nicht erklärbar warum ausgerechnet die beliebten Wegerln, bzw. angelegten Spielereien auf der Speisekarte derer stehen. Anders sind die nämlich zum Teil nicht auszumachen.


die förster kontrollieren in regelmässigen abständen jeden einzelnen baum auf krankheiten. dass dann früher oder später jeder spot entdeckt wird ist klar. musst nur schaun, egal wo, jeder zweite baum hat eine blaue oder rote spray markierung  :Wink: 
wenn an den spots dann dreck rumliegt oder die bäume mit graffities verziert wurden oder fremdholz rumsteht usw wird platt gemacht.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

nur is das am krater schon vor über einem jahr passiert...
geschehen is bis heuer nix...
und oben wars ja auch immer sauber, ham ja sogar ein müllsackerl wo aufgehängt und der phil hat dann müllmann gespielt...

ich glaub eher, dass es ein problem mit der frequentierung gegeben hat, welches durch die publikation hier entstanden is...
außerdem hat sich vom wanderweg weg schon ein relativ breiter weg gebildet, wanderer werden wohl da immer öfter rauf sein, dann hams das gesehen und haben sich beschwert...

deswegen sollt ma in zukunft solche platzerl nicht mehr veröffentlichen und wer weiß, vl überrascht uns der phil mal wieder und es gibt was offizielles...
 :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## ski-grexi

Vermute ich auch- alles was, wodurch auch immer, der Öffentlichkeit auffällig wird wird planiert.
P.s.:woher kommt eigentlich die Bezeichnung "Planai" ??- von "planieren"??
Mist und zu viele "Bauten" auf einem Fleck sind das größte Übel für das Fortbestehen und läuten ein frühzeitiges Ende ein, meines Erachtens.
Das mit den offiziellen Strecken ist ein sehr großes Problem bei uns leider.
Hab da kürzlich mit  Streckenbauern gesprochen und die haben auch jahrelang gestritten und verhandelt bis ein Erfolg zu verzeichnen war.
Aber immer am Ball bleiben.

----------


## ski-grexi

Vergessen-verloren !?
Tut sich noch irgendwas im Stadtnahen Wienerwald!?

----------


## hawaiiron77

Ja stimmt wir sollten irgend wann wieder was anreißen  :Smile:

----------


## ski-grexi

Bevor der Herbst da ist und wieder nix da ist und wir uns ärgern!

----------


## grunzl

ja tua ma was! mit einer hand bin ich dabei  :Wink:

----------


## ski-grexi

Ja ich bring dir ein Schauferl und ein Küberl von meinem kleinen Buben mit !

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

> ja tua ma was! mit einer hand bin ich dabei


wieso bist du nur mit einer hand dabei?

bzw. meldets euch mal beim phil, ich glaub, der hat wieder was gefunden  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## ski-grexi

Der liebe Grunzl hat vor 3-wöchigem Bikeurlaubsantritt seinen ersten Frontflip versucht- ich schwörs- ich war dabei!!
Leider wurde seine Hand dabei in Mitleideschaft gezogen
Seitdem ist er rund um Saalbach mit Wanderstock und ca 12 goldenen Wandernadeln am Hut anzutreffen .
Angeblich beschimpft er die Radlfahrer recht wüst, die abseits der Forststrassen unterwegs sind.

----------


## ski-grexi

Danke Waldi !!!Hast wieder gezaubert!!!Vom Feinschten!!!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

is schon lustig, was er da gezaubert hat, gell...
im winter shutteln wird sicher leiwand...

----------


## Mr.Nobody

Hey Leute

Also wenn jemand in Wien und Umgebung einen Trail baut und noch ein paar Schaufeln braucht pm bitte. 

Mfg

----------


## Mr.Nobody

Hey Leute Wenn jemand in Wien oder Wien Umgebung einen Trail bauen will und noch ein paar Leite gebrauchen kann bitte schickt mir eine pm =)Mfg

----------


## hawaiiron77

in 1 woche ca. gehts wieder los mit bissal bauen (wenn michl´s finger wieder fit ist ^^), da schreiben wir uns zam  :Wink:

----------


## ski-grexi

Anstatt daß es gegen Winter hin  ein bißchen ruhiger wird, erwacht der Fred jetzt erst wieder!!??
Waren alle Wiener und Niederösterreicher aus der Umgebung übern ganzen Sommer weg??
Freu mich auch schon wieder auf WW-Fahrtln!-)

----------


## Mr.Nobody

ja also ich hab im moment zivi aber immer nur frühschicht und keine feiertage udn wochenenden wenn wer was bauen will und hilfe braucht einfach n paar tage vorher bescheid sagen ^^ dann kann ich ca 6 leute mobilisieren^^ und auch wenn wer einen geilen Trail im Ww fahren will ^^ einfach melden leute^^

Mfg :Smile:

----------


## hawaiiron77

> Anstatt daß es gegen Winter hin  ein bißchen ruhiger wird, erwacht der Fred jetzt erst wieder!!??
> Waren alle Wiener und Niederösterreicher aus der Umgebung übern ganzen Sommer weg??


ja denn der lift machts möglich im sommer  :Wink:

----------


## Mr.Nobody

also burschen wie schauts aus  :Smile:  wann wird gebaut^^ sagt bescheid

----------


## ski-grexi

und...hast du eine Idee wo?

----------


## Mr.Nobody

naja wir haben nen wald wir haben bikes und irgendwer hat sicher auch ein auto und schaufeln gibts auch was braucht man mehr?^^

----------


## ski-grexi

Jaja da klingt leiwand und am besten auch 2,3 Fichtenmoperln dann gehts schneller von der Hand.
Es is ja nicht so, daß noch nie etwas unternommen wurde, aber leider ist bis dato jede Aktion in dieser Richtung zunichte gemacht worden- deshalb denk ich zuerst Gelände erkunden, dann möglichst unauffällig und kleinweis mal da und mal dort was dazustellen u.s.w.
Das is leider ein enormes Problem da.
Da gibts auch einen berüchtigten Waldmenschen, der hat (und das ist nicht erfunden!) über Jahre Tag für Tag zumindest ein bisl was gebaut und am Ende sind da kleine Bikeparks mitten im Wienerwald gestanden.
Mit allem was du dir wünschen kannst!
Aber dem habens auch alles , eins nach dem anderen, mit Baggern oder per Hand ruiniert.
Jetzt baut er in Niederösterreich.
von dem hörst, bzw. liest , auch gar nix mehr weil er genug davon hat und seine Wegerln nicht veröffentlichen will, damit ers länger genießen kann.
Versteh ich auch irgendwie.
Aber du hast ja recht, muß sowieso wieder was gemacht werden.
Aber halt mit Vorsicht und Rücksicht auf de Deppaten!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

das in nö is aber auch wieder gestorben, da anscheinend nächste woche der harvester kommt und den wald abholzt...
hat er anscheinend vom förster direkt erfahren, der eigentlich nix dagegen hat...
pech halt, dass der wald gerade jetzt gerodet wird...
jetzt probiert er wieder was offizielles...

----------


## ski-grexi

Aber ned wirklich!!??
Das darf ja nicht wahr sein!!!!
Das war ja ein Supertrail !!
Der arme Waldmensch!!

----------


## Tyrolens

Harvesterfahrer sind keine Unmenschen...

----------


## Mr.Nobody

Ok, eine möglichkeit wäre in der nähe des Schwarzenbergparks da kann man durh den Wald auf eine Hügelkette kommen wenn mein gradaus fährt kommt man zu einer wieso dancah gehts nicht weiter udn schön dichtes Gebüsch...... so als Idee oder draußen in Mauerbach oder so würds glaub cih auch gut gehn

----------


## julu

den schwarzenbergpark haben wir zuletzt in meiner wg auch andiskutiert, ich seh da aber persönlich das problem der frequentierung desselbigen - da hirscht einfach ständig wer rum, je mehr leut da rumkrebsen, desto leichter wirds entdeckt, desto eher regt sich wer auf, und desto schneller isses wieder planiert. mehr chancen wirst vermutlich auf der seite des berges richtung weidlingbach vom hameau aus haben, aber auch da ist vermutlich schnell gleiches problem.
vielleicht von der kreuzeichenwiese richtung schwarzenbergallee runter ? bzw. kann mans ja probieren, mal schauen...

----------


## ski-grexi

@Julu:
hast du eine Ahnung wieviel Hm das sein könnten?
Könnt man das nicht sogar nach oben hin verlängern?
Oder bin ich da jetzt geistig wo anders??

----------


## julu

was werns sein ? vom hameau nach weidlingbach sinds vllt. 100hm, schätz ich, viel nach oben... geht vielleicht schon, wenn mans vom exelberg aus anfährt. von der kreuzeichenwiese hast nicht viel chancen nach oben zu verlängern, weil die gründe rundherum vom förster mir argusaugen beobachtet werden, soweit ich weiß, da sinds fallweise sogar wegen den hunden ein bisserl angschissen (sagen freunde von meiner wenigkeit...);

----------


## hawaiiron77

nach dem roden soll aber 20-30 jahre wieder eine ruhe sein, dann würd es sich sicher wieder auszahlen. und das alles zerstört wird glaub ich mal nicht sondern das mehr material dann da ist  :Wink:

----------


## Zap

Vielleicht wirds dann auch ein bissl heller im Wald. Dann häts noch Licht eine halbe Stunde bevor die Sonne untergeht.

----------


## ski-grexi

Sehr schön- ihr filterts die positiven Aspekte raus!-)
Na eh - ich find wir sollten an möglichst vielen Stellen bauen.
Daß ma halt immer eine Ausweichmöglichkeit hat- und für jedes zertörte Objekt wird ein besseres nachgebaut!
Klingt nach Krieg- isses nicht, sondern Überlebensstrategie .

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

stimmt, alles wird höchst wahrscheinlich nicht zerstört...
nur das was im weg is...
und ua. beim drop is z.B.: kein einziger baum in der nähe markiert.
aber wir werden ja eh sehen, wie die sache ausgeht...

----------


## Dustball1

Ich wollt mich nur kurz melden: wenn ihr ein Helferlein brauchts könnt ihr mir gerne ne pm schicken. Bin momentan auf der Suche nach einer DH-trainingstrecke und wär natürlich bereit auch mitzuhelfen (wenn ich zeit hab)...

----------


## Mr.Nobody

ok leute bei mir auch bitte ne pm abgeben wenn wer hilfe beim bauen braucht  :Big Grin: 
Viva la Revolution!!

----------


## hawaiiron77

Bin heut Rideling wer lust hat vorbeizukommen  :Wink:

----------


## Mr.Nobody

Will morgen wer baun gehen oder durch die hagenbach klamm fahren?

----------


## ski-grexi

Würd gern-kann nicht-leider:-(

----------


## STIHL

Hallo,
ich will diesen Thread wieder aktivieren. 
Ich bin vor 1 Monat von British Columbia (jaaaa....Whistler...) nach Wien umgezogen. Eines meiner 3 zweirädrigen Spielzeuge ist bereits hier, die anderen noch auf dem Schiff. Ich möchte gerne DH / Freeride Trails rund um Wien kennenlernen, aber auch beim Bauen von Trails mitmachen (Falls Bedarf: Nenne ebenfalls eine STIHL026 mein eigen). 
Schickt mir eine PM, falls jemand Hilfe beim Bauen benötigt.

----------


## willi

> ich bin vor 1 monat von british columbia (jaaaa....whistler...) nach wien umgezogen.


Warum!???

----------


## Dustball1

> Ich bin vor 1 Monat von British Columbia (jaaaa....Whistler...) nach Wien umgezogen.


FAAAAIIIL.

sry  :Big Grin: 



> (Falls Bedarf: Nenne ebenfalls eine STIHL026 mein eigen).


Sowas wär zwar unglaublich geil, allerdings ist das was wir bauen eh schon illegal und wenn wir dann mit sowas anfangen sind die etwas toleranteren Aufsichtspersonen vl nicht mehr so nachsichtig...Mit sowas wär ich vorsichtig.

----------


## STIHL

OKOKOKOK. Bevor ich hier für unzurechnungsfähig erklärt werde:

1) Der Umzug hatte berufliche und persönliche Gründe

2) Ich habe rund um Vancouver (inkl. Whistler, Alice Lake, Squamish, Silverstar, Sun Peaks, Sunshine Coast, Tyax...) verdammt viele Trails gefahren und war mindestes 3 mal die Woche draussen. Trotzdem: es war, ist und bleibt ein Hobby. Ich habe es nicht professionell gemacht. 

3) Die STIHL war ein Vorschlag. Ich wollte damit nur sagen: Ich hab so ein Ding (eigentlich mehrere). Und sie sägen gut. Vor allem, da Kettensägen ein anderes Hobby von mir sind. Deshalb: Falls einer was sägen muss, bitte melden. Schalldämpfer hab ich aber keinen.

----------


## willi

Rund um Wien wird das nicht wirklich einfach(weil illegal, vorallem wenn du mit deinem Fichtenmoped auftauchst. :Big Grin: ). Selbst wenn du was baust wird es warscheinlich schnell abgerissen.

----------


## STIHL

Danke für die Info. Ich muss mich offensichtlich an eine neue Situation gewöhnen: Biken ist illegal...
Ich hatte mal in der Nähe von Vancouver (Mission, Woodlot) mit einem Kumpel was gebaut (mit STIHL  :Big Grin: ). Blöderweise wurde das dann von einer Holzfirma platt gemacht (dachten wir..). Doch, oh Wunder - die Holzarbeiter haben 
1) den Trail wieder freigelegt (alle Äste aus dem Weg geräumt)
2) unsere Strukturen sehr vorsichtig 'drumherumgesägt' und teilweise, falls kaputt, auch repariert

Irgendwie eine andere Kultur dort, in BC...

----------


## willi

> Danke für die Info. Ich muss mich offensichtlich an eine neue Situation gewöhnen: Biken ist illegal...
> Ich hatte mal in der Nähe von Vancouver (Mission, Woodlot) mit einem Kumpel was gebaut (mit STIHL ). Blöderweise wurde das dann von einer Holzfirma platt gemacht (dachten wir..). Doch, oh Wunder - die Holzarbeiter haben 
> 1) den Trail wieder freigelegt (alle Äste aus dem Weg geräumt)
> 2) unsere Strukturen sehr vorsichtig 'drumherumgesägt' und teilweise, falls kaputt, auch repariert
> 
> Irgendwie eine andere Kultur dort, in BC...


In Wien gibts das auch: aber dann wachst du aus deinem Traum auf und das Bett ist nass  :Cry:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

stimmt, in wien is es so, aber wenn man rund um wien schaut...  :Smile:

----------


## Sendo

jemand einen plan wies aktuell in weidlingbach ausschaut trailmässig? thx

----------


## ski-grexi

Würd mich auch interessieren, ob sich die architektonisch-künstlerischen Ergüsse vom Herrn Wald(Mensch)Philipp noch (wiedr) in fahrbarem Zustand befinden.

----------


## Enian

Wir wohnen eher Abseits von vielen Menschen und in einer sehr bewaldeten Gegend.. und ein Freund hat das Ganze bezüglich Zerstörung meiner Meinung nach mal ziemlich treffend formuliert: "In unsern Kaff kannst nix machen.. Zu nix is a Geld da, dass amal gscheide Freizeitmöglichkeiten bieten würden und überall musst an Verein beitreten, dassd überhaupt was machen darfst.. Da habens mal uns trottln die ihnen eine strecke für lau bauen und reißens wieder ab.. Aber i sog da ans, wir leben in an land, wo spaß in der natur ka verbrechen sein sollt.. i werd mi sicher ned daheim beim fernseher verstecken. Wann de unsere Schanzen wieder abreißen, baun wirs doppelt so hoch auf und glei a neiche dazua.."

----------


## biff

Hi,

Ich habe fruher ein bissl was in der Wienerwald gebaut un habe immer an die Erlaubten Trails gedacht.  Die Hameaustrecke zum beispiel hat viele schöne teilen wo man ohne viel mühe lustige sachen bauen konnte.  Es wird auch eine Moglichkeit mehrer Radfahrer interesse an springen/droppen/etc... zum erwecken sein.

Weisst jemand wer verantwortlich/zustandig für die Wienerwald trails ist?

----------


## Enian

> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe fruher ein bissl was in der Wienerwald gebaut un habe immer an die Erlaubten Trails gedacht.  Die Hameaustrecke zum beispiel hat viele schöne teilen wo man ohne viel mühe lustige sachen bauen konnte.  Es wird auch eine Moglichkeit mehrer Radfahrer interesse an springen/droppen/etc... zum erwecken sein.
> 
> Weisst jemand wer verantwortlich/zustandig für die Wienerwald trails ist?


Wo genau befindet sich diese Strecke von der du redest?

----------


## biff

Heir:www.geo-coaching.net/Tour/794...e/Streckenplan

----------


## philipp.scott

Hey,

war am Samstag  in Weidlingbach mal schauen wies ausschaut- die haben nichtmal begonnen weiter rauf zuroden- nur iwo anders da Baumstämme liegen.
Werde mal schauen wann ich demnächst Zeit habe, will eine neue Strecke bauen, wer will kann mitmachen ( Strecke wird auch von oben beginnen)

MFG, Philipp

----------


## Diogoerse

Hi kann mir jemand sagen wo der free ride bike park weiling bach anfangt, wo die strecke beginnt? Am besten eine kartenansicht, habe im internet nichts gefunden :/, bitte per email schicken: diogoerse a-t gmail dot com, danke euch im vorraus ^^

----------

